# Liquid Lipstick thread



## emberdarling (Nov 10, 2014)

A thread to discuss all brands of liquid lipstick to compare and contrast and talk about the best prices!

  Specifically the type that are liquid-to-matte such as Limecrime velvetines and Kat von d liquid lipstick!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2014)

Subscribed. I love liquid matte lipsticks.


----------



## Shleeface (Nov 10, 2014)

Subscribed.  Liquid to matte are the best


----------



## Shleeface (Nov 10, 2014)

I know Jeffree Star is launching some liquid to mattes very soon as well.  Be still my Myspace heart! 

  http://www.jeffreestarcosmetics.com


----------



## slowlikehoney (Nov 10, 2014)

I own four. Three of them are from Kat Von D's line, (Lolita, Bauhau5, and Vampira) and one from Stila in Aria.

  I want to try the Matte Me liquid lipsticks from Sleek. Anyone have those?


----------



## emberdarling (Nov 10, 2014)

What's everyone's favorite brand?

  The only ones I really have are NYX soft matte lip creams. I need more!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 10, 2014)

My faves are Stila, Kat Von D and NYX so far. I haven't tried the Limecrome Velvetines - I am afraid I will fall head over heels.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 10, 2014)

sagehen said:


> My faves are Stila, Kat Von D and NY?X so far. I haven't tried the Limecrome Velvetines - I am afraid I will fall head over heels.


You will!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 10, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> What's everyone's favorite brand?
> 
> The only ones I really have are NYX soft matte lip creams. I need more!


My favorite is definitely LC Velvetines, by far. I like the KVD ones, but they're quite a bit more drying than LC and they have a tendency to "crack". I have one Soft Matte Lip Cream in Transylvania and it never seems to dry down. But it's beautiful. Wish LC would do that shade in the Velvetine formula!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> What's everyone's favorite brand?  The only ones I really have are NYX soft matte lip creams. I need more!


  My favorite is KVD. I love Lolita, Bauhaus5, LUV, and Bachelorette. I am waiting to try Dose of Color. They  have a color called Berry Me. It's amazing. They are supposed to restock in a few weeks.


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 11, 2014)

I think my fave is pretty zombie coametics mostly based on price and colour selection. It's a shame they've had stuff sold out for months. A lot of brands are jumping on the liquid lipstick train. It'd be nice if MAC had some or more drugstore brands had some affordable one


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 11, 2014)

The only liquid lipstick I own is an Armani Maestro. The quality of the formula is amazing, I'm pretty sure it doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## nikkideevah (Nov 11, 2014)

so far I have... 

  Stila - Fiery ( this was the first liquid lipstick I bought in 2011)  

  Kat Von D - LUV, Bauhaus 5, Bachelorette,  Berlin, Outlaw and Vampira 

  Dose of Colors - Purple Rain

  NYX Soft Matte - London, Stockholm, Monte Carlo and Milan


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 11, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> so far I have...
> 
> Stila - Fiery ( this was the first liquid lipstick I bought in 2011)
> 
> ...


  Ooh how is the dose of colours one?


----------



## slowlikehoney (Nov 11, 2014)

I completely forget about my NYX soft matte lip creams. I have 11 of them and I love them. And now that Sephora carries Velvetines, I want Wicked.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 11, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> I think my fave is pretty zombie coametics mostly based on price and colour selection. It's a shame they've had stuff sold out for months. A lot of brands are jumping on the liquid lipstick train. It'd be nice if MAC had some or more drugstore brands had some affordable one


  MAC does have some-the prolongwear lipsticks. But they're too uncomfortable to wear matte, so the gloss is best worn on top.


----------



## nikkideevah (Nov 11, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Ooh how is the dose of colours one?


  I like it.. I have yet to wear it out.. its real purple lol


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 11, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> I like it.. I have yet to wear it out.. its real purple lol
> I really want to try them! Wear it out girl!
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *erine1881*
> 
> ...


  Ah, I didnt know that!


----------



## emberdarling (Nov 12, 2014)

slowlikehoney said:


> I completely forget about my NYX soft matte lip creams. I have 11 of them and I love them. And now that Sephora carries Velvetines, I want Wicked.


  I love them too! So comfortable I completely forget they are there.
  Wait wait wait wait wait Sephora carries velvetines?!


----------



## beauteblogueur (Nov 12, 2014)

Great thread. I love liquid lipsticks. My favourite formulas are Guerlian's Rouge G L'Extrait, Armani's Lip Maestro and Hourglass's Opaque Rouge's, but I love Lime Crime and Pretty Zombie for the colour selection. I need to try some KVD ones.

  I also like two Australian brands offerings. There's Australis Velourlips which are a lot like the NYX Soft Matte Creams. They just did some great LE colours with shimmer in them. And Savvy DB's Ultra Matte's have an awesome formula, but they only have 5 or 6 pretty basic shades, which is a shame. There's a pinky purple which is gorgeous though.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Nov 12, 2014)

Quote:   Originally Posted by *emberdarling* 



  I love them too! So comfortable I completely forget they are there.
  Wait wait wait wait wait Sephora carries velvetines?!



  Yep! Online only if I'm not mistaken. I think this just happened yesterday. I ordered Wicked, we'll see if I like it.


----------



## makeup4mama (Nov 12, 2014)

Im in love with the Velvetines


----------



## Narwhalique (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm just getting into liquid lipsticks. I have NYX Transylvania and love the color but I have a terrible time getting it to go on evenly. Just ordered three Lime Crime Velvetines yesterday - Salem, Suedeberry and Utopia. Can't wait to try them!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2014)

Narwhalique said:


> I'm just getting into liquid lipsticks. I have NYX Transylvania and love the color but I have a terrible time getting it to go on evenly. Just ordered three Lime Crime Velvetines yesterday - Salem, Suedeberry and Utopia. Can't wait to try them!


  Utopia is a pretty color and so is Salem.


----------



## Narwhalique (Nov 12, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Utopia is a pretty color and so is Salem.


I tried so hard to find a dupe for Salem but I'm pretty sure that perfect chocolatey brown color just doesn't exist anywhere else.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2014)

Narwhalique said:


> I tried so hard to find a dupe for Salem but I'm pretty sure that perfect chocolatey brown color just doesn't exist anywhere else.


  What about Fixed on Drama. Living Legen pulls pretty dark brown on me too. But you may want to try Kat Von D's Vampira. That is a dark chocolate brown and it's a liquid matte.


----------



## emberdarling (Nov 12, 2014)

Narwhalique said:


> I tried so hard to find a dupe for Salem but I'm pretty sure that perfect chocolatey brown color just doesn't exist anywhere else.


  The LA splash ones that are coming out have a brown one!


----------



## emberdarling (Nov 12, 2014)

slowlikehoney said:


> Yep! Online only if I'm not mistaken. I think this just happened yesterday. I ordered Wicked, we'll see if I like it.


  oh wow you are quick then! OK that explains why I had never heard of that yet hahaha.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 12, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> The LA splash ones that are coming out have a brown one!


I'm excited for those


----------



## Shleeface (Nov 12, 2014)

I actually prefer the KVD ones to the Velvetines.  The staying power is better, and doesn't feel as dry.  It funny how different everyone can react to the same formula haha


----------



## nikkideevah (Nov 12, 2014)

The velvetines are next on my list to get.. I do love KVD tho


----------



## tamikajodha (Nov 12, 2014)

I absolutely love liquid lipsticks..they're my fav type of lipsticks. Lime Crime is my fav brand, then Kat Von D. I have LC Utopia, Suedeberry, Pink Velvet, Wicked. From Kat Von D, I have Bauhau5, Lolita, Armageddon, Bachelorette. I have an Armani lip maestro..but I never wore it . I have 2 of the NYX Soft Matte Lip Creams..they don't last that long on my lips. I have the Too Faced Melted in Nude, Peony and Fig. Nude doesn't look good on me at all and Peony settles in my lip lines. I love Fig however. I hope one day Lime Crime makes a colour like Fig in the Velvetine formula.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 12, 2014)

I think Coloured Raine is coming out with liquid lipsticks. There's a beautiful dark purple.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2014)

Shleeface said:


> I actually prefer the KVD ones to the Velvetines.  The staying power is better, and doesn't feel as dry.  It funny how different everyone can react to the same formula haha


  I aagree with you totally. KVD is 100% better than LC.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


>


  It looks more brown than purple here. However, it could simply be the lighting.


----------



## nt234 (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm hoping and praying that Sephora get a restock of Kat Von D's Everlasting Love Liquid Lipstick in Lolita before/by Christmas. I missed out on it and everytime I see someone wearing it, I kick myself for not getting that sooner. I'm also planning on getting NYX's Cannes, and Limecrime's Salem and Utopia. All are just beautiful colors. I get a lot of compliments on Limecrime's Wicked, so right now it's tied with NYX's Copenhagen as my favorite liquid lipstick. Copenhagen has survived all types of hot and cold beverages per day with very little damage! I am also crossing my fingers that I won't miss the Dose of Colors 'Berry Me' restock. Gorgeous color.


----------



## colormefab (Nov 14, 2014)

Liquid lipsticks are my new obsession... as probably with most lip products. My lips hate me for it because I enjoying wearing them so much.. 

  Here's my collection so far:

  2-  Sephora collection stains (always red and nude)
  1- Stilla (Aria)
  4 Kat Von D-(L.U.V, Bauhau5, Lolita, A Go-Go)
  2- Pretty Zombies-(3 Witches, Spellbook)
  8- Nyx Soft Matte Lip Creams(Abu Dhabi, Cannes, Milan, Prague, Addis Ababa, Monte Carlo, Copenhagen, Transylvania)
  3 Limecrimes on the way- ( Salem, Wicked, Utopia)

  As I listed this, I realized I may have tincy wincy problem but I love my collection.


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm slowly becoming obsessed with liquid lipsticks! I only have two:

  KVD - Bauhau5
  Guerlain - Orgueil

  I really want to try Armani's Lip Maestro in #400! It looks beautiful. 
  I also want to try KVD Vampira... but I can never find it in any sephora to swatch!! It is always OOS. I see it's online though... so tempting!!


----------



## Dellbie (Nov 14, 2014)

The obsession is real for me!
  I have sephora's everlasting red
  Stila's Aria
  Limecrime's Salem & Black Velvet
  Kat Von D's Lolita & LUV
  Nyx's soft matte lip cream in Copenhagen and Stockholm (Love the formula on these! not as drying as others)

  and i want MOARRR!!!!
  Currently lusting after Kat Von D's  A go go and Backstage Bambi  (lord help my wallet)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Dellbie (Nov 14, 2014)

nt234 said:


> I'm hoping and praying that Sephora get a restock of Kat Von D's Everlasting Love Liquid Lipstick in Lolita before/by Christmas. I missed out on it and everytime I see someone wearing it, I kick myself for not getting that sooner. I'm also planning on getting NYX's Cannes, and Limecrime's Salem and Utopia. All are just beautiful colors. I get a lot of compliments on Limecrime's Wicked, so right now it's tied with NYX's Copenhagen as my favorite liquid lipstick. Copenhagen has survived all types of hot and cold beverages per day with very little damage! I am also crossing my fingers that I won't miss the Dose of Colors 'Berry Me' restock. Gorgeous color.


  Have you tried stila's aria?
  I don't have berry me but the swatches i've seen online look really similar to stila liquid lipstick in aria


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 14, 2014)

colormefab said:


> Liquid lipsticks are my new obsession... as probably with most lip products. My lips hate me for it because I enjoying wearing them so much..   Here's my collection so far:  2-  Sephora collection stains (always red and nude) 1- Stilla (Aria) 4 Kat Von D-(L.U.V, Bauhau5, Lolita, A Go-Go) 2- Pretty Zombies-(3 Witches, Spellbook) 8- Nyx Soft Matte Lip Creams(Abu Dhabi, Cannes, Milan, Prague, Addis Ababa, Monte Carlo, Copenhagen, Transylvania) 3 Limecrimes on the way- ( Salem, Wicked, Utopia)  As I listed this, I realized I may have tincy wincy problem but I love my collection.


 I'm always eyeing Stila Aria, it's so pretty!  I really wanna try some of the newer NYX soft mattes like Prague, Copenhagen, and Transylvania but we don't have them instore in canada yet...to my knowledge   3 Witches is my favourite of all the ones I own


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 14, 2014)

Here's my collection list!  Kat Von D- Bauhaus, LUV, Berlin, Bachelorette  Stila- Beso Pretty Zombie Cosmetics- 3 Witches, Purple Poison LimeCrime- Salem, Wicked, Utopia, Pink Velvet, Red Velvet and Suedeberry  Joe Fresh- fuchsia, grapefruit and baie sauvage


----------



## MissKittie (Nov 14, 2014)

Ok....I have been a fan of the Matte Liquid Lipsticks for a loooooonnnnnggggg time, so I have A TON (don't judge me lol)

*Kat Von D: *
  Outlaw
  Underage Red
  Lolita
  A Go Go
  Vampira
  Bauhau5
  Backstage Bambi
  Berlin
  Jeffree
  Bachelorette
  L.U.V
  Armageddon

*Pretty Zombie Cosmetics*
  3 Witches
  Spellbook
  Black Cat
  Pink Potion
  Potion #9
  Blue Moon
  Purple Poison
  Zombettie

*Stila*
  Aria
  Fiery

*Sephora Cream Lip Stains*
  #01 Always Red
  #04 Endless Purple
  #10 Dark Berry
  #07 Everlasting Burgundy
  #02 Classic Beige
  #03 Strawberry

*Lime Crime*
  Red Velvet
  Suedeberry
  Wicked
  Salem

*NYX Soft Matte Lip Creams*
  Sydney
  Morocco
  Monte Carlo
  Transylvania
  Ibiza
  Cairo
  Prague
  Addis Ababa
  Buenos Aires
  Copenhagan

*Wet N Wild Megalast liquid Lipsticks*
  #922A Cherry On Top
  #923A Back to the Fuchsia
  #924A Click On My HyperPink
  #932A I Can Bare It
  #930A Raisin The Roof

*CoverGirl Outlast Liquid Lipstick*
  #626 ~ (Think M.A.C's "Pander Me" Matte Lipstick)
  #544 ~ (Think M.A.C's "Film Noir" Lipstick)
  #507 ~ (Think M.A.C's Ruby Woo Lipstick)
  #526
  #590
  #661
  #598
  #556
  #581

*M.A.C Prolongwear Lipcolour *
  Lasting Lust

*Elf Lip Stains*
  #82508 Red Carpet
  #82502 Heartbreaker
  #82501 Birthday Suit

*Aboni Cosmetics*
  Safari/Marine

  And there you have it ladies! My entire Matte Liquid Lipstick Collection! These are the colors I'm still hoping to get...
  Lime Crime "Pink Velvet"
  Lime Crime "Utopia"
  The New Lime Crime ones that are coming out
  Stila "Dolce"
  Stila "Bellissima"
  Stila "Carina"
  Stila "Fiore"
  Hourglass "Icon"
  The Dose Of Colors lls
  The Coloured Raine lls
  The LA Splash lls


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 14, 2014)

MissKittie said:


> Ok....I have been a fan of the Matte Liquid Lipsticks for a loooooonnnnnggggg time, so I have A TON (don't judge me lol)
> 
> *Kat Von D: *
> Outlaw
> ...


Nobody will judge you here. Envy maybe... lol

  Also, what do you think about the Aboni lipsticks? They remind me of Blow and DGAF from Melt, but for a much nicer price and a formula I think I'd prefer.


----------



## MissKittie (Nov 14, 2014)

I love them! They are actually a lot deeper than Blow and DGAF. They just look lighter in the pics because of the flash. @CrimsonQuill157


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 14, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Nobody will judge you here. *Envy maybe.*.. lol
> 
> Also, what do you think about the Aboni lipsticks? They remind me of Blow and DGAF from Melt, but for a much nicer price and a formula I think I'd prefer.


  Envy is right lol 
  I want those Aboni lipsticks


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 15, 2014)

nt234 said:


> I'm hoping and praying that Sephora get a restock of Kat Von D's Everlasting Love Liquid Lipstick in Lolita before/by Christmas. I missed out on it and everytime I see someone wearing it, I kick myself for not getting that sooner. I'm also planning on getting NYX's Cannes, and Limecrime's Salem and Utopia. All are just beautiful colors. I get a lot of compliments on Limecrime's Wicked, so right now it's tied with NYX's Copenhagen as my favorite liquid lipstick. Copenhagen has survived all types of hot and cold beverages per day with very little damage! I am also crossing my fingers that I won't miss the Dose of Colors 'Berry Me' restock. Gorgeous color.


  I'm hoping to get Berry Me too. It is such a beautiful color.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 15, 2014)

MissKittie said:


> Ok....I have been a fan of the Matte Liquid Lipsticks for a loooooonnnnnggggg time, so I have A TON (don't judge me lol)  *Kat Von D:* Outlaw Underage Red Lolita A Go Go Vampira Bauhau5 Backstage Bambi Berlin Jeffree Bachelorette L.U.V Armageddon  *Pretty Zombie Cosmetics* 3 Witches Spellbook Black Cat Pink Potion Potion #9 Blue Moon Purple Poison Zombettie  *Stila* Aria Fiery  *Sephora Cream Lip Stains* #01 Always Red #04 Endless Purple #10 Dark Berry #07 Everlasting Burgundy #02 Classic Beige #03 Strawberry  *Lime Crime* Red Velvet Suedeberry Wicked Salem  *NYX Soft Matte Lip Creams* Sydney Morocco Monte Carlo Transylvania Ibiza Cairo Prague Addis Ababa Buenos Aires Copenhagan  *Wet N Wild Megalast liquid Lipsticks* #922A Cherry On Top #923A Back to the Fuchsia #924A Click On My HyperPink #932A I Can Bare It #930A Raisin The Roof  *CoverGirl Outlast Liquid Lipstick* #626 ~ (Think M.A.C's "Pander Me" Matte Lipstick) #544 ~ (Think M.A.C's "Film Noir" Lipstick) #507 ~ (Think M.A.C's Ruby Woo Lipstick) #526 #590 #661 #598 #556 #581  *M.A.C Prolongwear Lipcolour* Lasting Lust  *Elf Lip Stains* #82508 Red Carpet #82502 Heartbreaker #82501 Birthday Suit  *Aboni Cosmetics* Safari/Marine  And there you have it ladies! My entire Matte Liquid Lipstick Collection! These are the colors I'm still hoping to get... Lime Crime "Pink Velvet" Lime Crime "Utopia" The New Lime Crime ones that are coming out Stila "Dolce" Stila "Bellissima" Stila "Carina" Stila "Fiore" Hourglass "Icon" The Dose Of Colors lls The Coloured Raine lls The LA Splash lls


  If that is your "liquid" lipstick collection I can only imagine what your  regular lipstick collection looks like. Lol. This is pretty impressive. Which one is your fav?


----------



## colormefab (Nov 16, 2014)

MissKittie said:


> Ok....I have been a fan of the Matte Liquid Lipsticks for a loooooonnnnnggggg time, so I have A TON (don't judge me lol)
> 
> *Kat Von D: *
> Outlaw
> ...


  Impressive!!!


----------



## Sandy072 (Nov 17, 2014)

Does anyone have KVD Lolita or bauhau5? Thoughts / swatches?? My sephora has both in stock and I am itching to get them... I'm nc20 and on some people Lolita pulls brown... Any thoughts are welcome and appreciated!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 17, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> Does anyone have KVD Lolita or bauhau5? Thoughts / swatches?? My sephora has both in stock and I am itching to get them... I'm nc20 and on some people Lolita pulls brown... Any thoughts are welcome and appreciated!


  I have both. I am NC-43. Bauhau5 pulls a beautiful medium berry on me. It was my number one fav this year along with LUV. Bauhau5 looks similar to Heaux IMO. Lolita is my new fav nude. It tends to pull a pretty light brown nude on me. I am sure both will be flattering on you.


----------



## gabzillaa (Nov 17, 2014)

I just got KVD Vampira this weekend and I'm trying really hard to love it, but damn that thing cracks (even after putting lip primer beforehand)! And God forbid I had a sip of anything, the middle will come off and leave me looking craaaaaaaaaaaaazy. Not to mention the mess I made when I tried to take it off!

  ..But it's such a beautiful dark color, I really want to like it 

  I've also tried the Sephora cream lip stain in Endless Purple and Always Red. Those were okay, definitely need to use a lip liner though.

  I missed out on LC Salem when Sephora had it, maybe I'll get it at Urban Outfitters and try it out. But that Cashmere color looks like a thing of beauty!!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 17, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> I just got KVD Vampira this weekend and I'm trying really hard to love it, but damn that thing cracks (even after putting lip primer beforehand)! And God forbid I had a sip of anything, the middle will come off and leave me looking craaaaaaaaaaaaazy. Not to mention the mess I made when I tried to take it off!
> 
> ..But it's such a beautiful dark color, I really want to like it
> 
> ...


  Sorry to hear that it is not meeting your expectation. I tried to like Vampira but it was just not for me. It's way too dark for my taste.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm starting to love liquid lippies! I'm so glad I saw this thread.

  I only have: 
  KVD Outlaw (mini from the Give Me More Lip set)
  NYX Soft Matte Lip Cream in Milan
  NYX Soft Matte Lip Cream in Copenhagen
  LC Wicked (on its way to me)

  Wishlist includes:
  LC Pink Velvet
  KVD Lolita
  KVD Berlin
  KVD Bauhau5


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm starting to love liquid lippies! I'm so glad I saw this thread.
> 
> I only have:
> KVD Outlaw (mini from the Give Me More Lip set)
> ...


  Looks like LUV is missing from your list. Lol


----------



## Sandy072 (Nov 17, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I have both. I am NC-43. Bauhau5 pulls a beautiful medium berry on me. It was my number one fav this year along with LUV. Bauhau5 looks similar to Heaux IMO. Lolita is my new fav nude. It tends to pull a pretty light brown nude on me. I am sure both will be flattering on you.


  Thank you for your help and the comparison! 


Anaphora said:


> I'm starting to love liquid lippies! I'm so glad I saw this thread.  I only have:  KVD Outlaw (mini from the Give Me More Lip set) NYX Soft Matte Lip Cream in Milan NYX Soft Matte Lip Cream in Copenhagen LC Wicked (on its way to me)  Wishlist includes: LC Pink Velvet KVD Lolita KVD Berlin KVD Bauhau5


  How do you find the NYX soft matte wear time to be? I had one of the lighter shades a few years ago and tossed it.. Can't remember how well it wore.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 17, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> How do you find the NYX soft matte wear time to be? I had one of the lighter shades a few years ago and tossed it.. Can't remember how well it wore.


  It's not bad.  It depends on what you're doing.  I've had Copenhagen hold up decently for about 5-6 hours after eating pizza.  I reapplied lightly once.


----------



## Sandy072 (Nov 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> It's not bad.  It depends on what you're doing.  I've had Copenhagen hold up decently for about 5-6 hours after eating pizza.  I reapplied lightly once.


  That's pretty damn good for the price point. Thanks


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 17, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> That's pretty damn good for the price point. Thanks


  You're welcome! I do find them slightly more drying than the KVD liquid lippies though, if that's a point of concern for you.


----------



## Sandy072 (Nov 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> You're welcome! I do find them slightly more drying than the KVD liquid lippies though, if that's a point of concern for you.


  Good to know, thanks! I had the nude peach fuzz color and I think the color was not great plus drying and wore off strangely. Might be worth trying again with Copenhagen or the other dark one whose name escapes me


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 17, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> I just got KVD Vampira this weekend and I'm trying really hard to love it, but damn that thing cracks (even after putting lip primer beforehand)! And God forbid I had a sip of anything, the middle will come off and leave me looking craaaaaaaaaaaaazy. Not to mention the mess I made when I tried to take it off!
> 
> ..But it's such a beautiful dark color, I really want to like it
> 
> ...


  Oh nooooooo! I'm sorry to hear that. I have Vampira in my cart for the longest time and can never decide to pull the trigger. It seriously sucks when the middle part of your lipstick comes off, giving you that crazy O shape! Hmm, I'm reconsidering now. I have Bauhau5, and love it. Wonder if there really is a difference between the shades.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 17, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> I just got KVD Vampira this weekend and I'm trying really hard to love it, but damn that thing cracks (even after putting lip primer beforehand)! And God forbid I had a sip of anything, the middle will come off and leave me looking craaaaaaaaaaaaazy. Not to mention the mess I made when I tried to take it off!
> 
> ..But it's such a beautiful dark color, I really want to like it
> 
> ...


  I have the same issues with Vampira. Super drying, cracks like crazy. She is lucky I love the way she looks on me or she'd be getting passed on.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 17, 2014)

A youtuber I follow (KathleenLights) posted a video of her wearing a liquid lipstick called Demure by Girlactik. There are swatches of all of the lip paints in this blog post: http://fortheloveofmakeupbaby.blogspot.com/2014/08/girlactik-matte-lip-paint-review.html

  I really want Demure... but $23 is quite a bit for a brand I'm unfamiliar with. That's more than any other liquid lipstick, even the Stila which is $22 (and I want a couple of those too...)


----------



## emberdarling (Nov 17, 2014)

okayyy green with envy over MissKittys collection for SURE!
  I wish I could own all the matte liquid lipsticks. I prefer to wear them over any other type. I just don't have a bunch.

  Misskitty how do you like the wet n wild kind?! I have never tried them but have been meaning to. I like their regular lipsticks for the most part so.


----------



## MissKittie (Nov 18, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> If that is your "liquid" lipstick collection I can only imagine what your regular lipstick collection looks like. Lol. This is pretty impressive. Which one is your fav?


  Lol, I'm embarrassed to say that I own over 500 regular lipsticks! As far as favorites, I'm going to have to go with the Kat Von D and Sephora brands. The standouts are...

  Sephora "Always Red"
  Sephora "Dark Berry"
  Kat Von D "Vampira"
  Kat Von D "L.U.V"
  Kat Von D "Armageddon"


----------



## MissKittie (Nov 18, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> okayyy green with envy over MissKittys collection for SURE!
> I wish I could own all the matte liquid lipsticks. I prefer to wear them over any other type. I just don't have a bunch.
> 
> Misskitty how do you like the wet n wild kind?! I have never tried them but have been meaning to. I like their regular lipsticks for the most part so.


 
  The Wet N Wild ones flake like crazy. I'm not a big fan of them


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 18, 2014)

MissKittie said:


> Lol, I'm embarrassed to say that I own over 500 regular lipsticks! As far as favorites, I'm going to have to go with the Kat Von D and Sephora brands. The standouts are...
> 
> Sephora "Always Red"
> Sephora "Dark Berry"
> ...


  WOW!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

I only have one liquid lipstick and it's Guerlain Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Orgueil M69 but I LOVE it!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 18, 2014)

MissKittie said:


> Lol, I'm embarrassed to say that I own over 500 regular lipsticks! As far as favorites, I'm going to have to go with the Kat Von D and Sephora brands. The standouts are...  Sephora "Always Red" Sephora "Dark Berry" Kat Von D "Vampira" Kat Von D "L.U.V" Kat Von D "Armageddon"


  :sweet:  That is pretty impressive. Are you a MU artist?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 18, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> :sweet:  That is pretty impressive. Are you a MU artist?


  LUV and Bauhau5 are my favs.


----------



## Sandy072 (Nov 18, 2014)

Picked up bauhau5 tonight, it is love!!! Been wearing for about an hour, not too drying yet. I wanted Lolita too and the sephora website showed it in stock, but they didn't have it. Even the tester was gone!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 18, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> Picked up bauhau5 tonight, it is love!!! Been wearing for about an hour, not too drying yet. I wanted Lolita too and the sephora website showed it in stock, but they didn't have it. Even the tester was gone!


  Bauhau5 is total LOVE.


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 18, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> Picked up bauhau5 tonight, it is love!!! Been wearing for about an hour, not too drying yet. I wanted Lolita too and the sephora website showed it in stock, but they didn't have it. Even the tester was gone!


  That's funny, I just picked up Vampira today! About to swatch it on my lips


----------



## emberdarling (Nov 18, 2014)

MissKittie said:


> The Wet N Wild ones flake like crazy. I'm not a big fan of them


  Ah, good to know, thanks!


----------



## MissKittie (Nov 18, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> :sweet:  That is pretty impressive. Are you a MU artist?


  Yes I am. I work for MAC


----------



## babycheri (Nov 19, 2014)

MissKittie said:


> Ok....I have been a fan of the Matte Liquid Lipsticks for a loooooonnnnnggggg time, so I have A TON (don't judge me lol)  *Kat Von D:* Outlaw Underage Red Lolita A Go Go Vampira Bauhau5 Backstage Bambi Berlin Jeffree Bachelorette L.U.V Armageddon  *Pretty Zombie Cosmetics* 3 Witches Spellbook Black Cat Pink Potion Potion #9 Blue Moon Purple Poison Zombettie  *Stila* Aria Fiery  *Sephora Cream Lip Stains* #01 Always Red #04 Endless Purple #10 Dark Berry #07 Everlasting Burgundy #02 Classic Beige #03 Strawberry  *Lime Crime* Red Velvet Suedeberry Wicked Salem  *NYX Soft Matte Lip Creams* Sydney Morocco Monte Carlo Transylvania Ibiza Cairo Prague Addis Ababa Buenos Aires Copenhagan  *Wet N Wild Megalast liquid Lipsticks* #922A Cherry On Top #923A Back to the Fuchsia #924A Click On My HyperPink #932A I Can Bare It #930A Raisin The Roof  *CoverGirl Outlast Liquid Lipstick* #626 ~ (Think M.A.C's "Pander Me" Matte Lipstick) #544 ~ (Think M.A.C's "Film Noir" Lipstick) #507 ~ (Think M.A.C's Ruby Woo Lipstick) #526 #590 #661 #598 #556 #581  *M.A.C Prolongwear Lipcolour* Lasting Lust  *Elf Lip Stains* #82508 Red Carpet #82502 Heartbreaker #82501 Birthday Suit  *Aboni Cosmetics* Safari/Marine  And there you have it ladies! My entire Matte Liquid Lipstick Collection! These are the colors I'm still hoping to get... Lime Crime "Pink Velvet" Lime Crime "Utopia" The New Lime Crime ones that are coming out Stila "Dolce" Stila "Bellissima" Stila "Carina" Stila "Fiore" Hourglass "Icon" The Dose Of Colors lls The Coloured Raine lls The LA Splash lls


  How do you like Black cat from Pretty Zombies? I'm thinking about it but I've never ordered from them.  I'm choosing between that and LC's Black Velvet


----------



## nt234 (Nov 19, 2014)

Dellbie said:


> Have you tried stila's aria?
> I don't have berry me but the swatches i've seen online look really similar to stila liquid lipstick in aria


  I think Berry Me is just a tad deeper than Aria (nothing that lipliner can't fix), but I ended up picking up Stila's Aria (thanks to you) and I absolutely love it! I've gotten so many compliments on it as well. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## emberdarling (Nov 20, 2014)

For everyone interested, the LA splash ones go on sale later today (11/20)! 
  I don't know if I am going to be able to get any, I hope they stick around for a while but I'm not sure.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 20, 2014)

Dellbie said:


> Have you tried stila's aria? I don't have berry me but the swatches i've seen online look really similar to stila liquid lipstick in aria


  Thank you. I will take a look at Stila's Aria.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Nov 20, 2014)

I have from Max Factor, and they just stay on.


----------



## nt234 (Nov 20, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> For everyone interested, the LA splash ones go on sale later today (11/20)!
> I don't know if I am going to be able to get any, I hope they stick around for a while but I'm not sure.


  I had problems keeping the one (untamed) I wanted in my cart and the website crashing, so then I called customer service to place an order and they said that one was already sold out  Hopefully I'll catch the restock.


----------



## Sandy072 (Nov 23, 2014)

I went into ulta yesterday to look at the NYX soft matte lip creams. It was uncivilized!! The display looked like the zombie apocalypse had hit. Unreal. Harmon had them but not Copenhagen or Transylvania which is what I was looking for. The hunt continues!


----------



## lipstickpd23 (Nov 23, 2014)

MissKittie said:


> Lol, I'm embarrassed to say that I own over 500 regular lipsticks! As far as favorites, I'm going to have to go with the Kat Von D and Sephora brands. The standouts are...  Sephora "Always Red" Sephora "Dark Berry" Kat Von D "Vampira" Kat Von D "L.U.V" Kat Von D "Armageddon"


  WOW! I can't imagine 500 lipsticks!


----------



## Narwhalique (Nov 23, 2014)

I ordered the NYX First Crush soft matte lip creams set when Ulta had their no minimum free shipping offer the other day. It contains Copenhagen, Istanbul and Prague, all shades I wanted! That's pretty awesome considering most sets like that don't work out for me because I'm only interested in one or two shades. Got $5 off, too!


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 24, 2014)

I've got the NYX liquid matte creams, LC velvetines, Pretty Zombie Cosmetics liquid lipsticks, Too Faced Melted lipsticks, OCC liptars, MAC Lipmixes and just ordered one of the lip paints from Girlactik.


----------



## Sandy072 (Nov 25, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I've got the NYX liquid matte creams, LC velvetines, Pretty Zombie Cosmetics liquid lipsticks, Too Faced Melted lipsticks, OCC liptars, MAC Lipmixes and just ordered one of the lip paints from Girlactik.


  What's your thoughts on each? Any faves? I tried too faced melted nude the other day for the second time and it doesn't seem to last that long! Maybe it's just me.


----------



## donchica (Nov 26, 2014)

I went into Sephora yesterday hoping to get Stila's Fiery, they were sold out so I got Hourglass liquid ls in Icon. Also got the lip liner. I'll post swatches soon. It's a very deep beautiful blood red.


----------



## nikkideevah (Nov 27, 2014)

donchica said:


> I went into Sephora yesterday hoping to get Stila's Fiery, they were sold out so I got Hourglass liquid ls in Icon. Also got the lip liner. I'll post swatches soon. It's a very deep beautiful blood red.


 Fiery is perfection


----------



## sosandie (Nov 27, 2014)

donchica said:


> I went into Sephora yesterday hoping to get Stila's Fiery, they were sold out so I got Hourglass liquid ls in Icon. Also got the lip liner. I'll post swatches soon. It's a very deep beautiful blood red.


 I love  icon from hourglass I'm on my second One.


----------



## donchica (Nov 27, 2014)

sosandie said:


> I love icon from hourglass I'm on my second One.


Thats awesome! How long did it take you to finish? It's a bit pricey for the size


----------



## sosandie (Nov 27, 2014)

[@]donchica I'd say 7 months I was on a red kick for a while and was wearing it 3 times a week almost.


----------



## donchica (Nov 27, 2014)

sosandie said:


> donchica<br /> I'd say 7 months I was on a red kick for a while and was wearing it 3 times a week almost.


Oh I see. I think I may keep it for nights out since I have other reds I can use. Ive tried the lipliner with Kinky lipstick and its just all kinds of beautiful


----------



## alle685 (Nov 27, 2014)

Has anyone tried any of the liquid lipsticks from Magnolia Cosmetics? I've heard great things about them, I picked up one to try cause they are having 50% off their stuff now.


----------



## nikkisweets2010 (Nov 27, 2014)

alle685 said:


> Has anyone tried any of the liquid lipsticks from Magnolia Cosmetics? I've heard great things about them, I picked up one to try cause they are having 50% off their stuff now.


 They have great makeup and their velour galore and ultra mattes lippies are pretty and long lasting.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 29, 2014)

Is the Velour Galore liquid lipsticks from Magnolia Cosmetics a matte formula. I am considering Get it Girl.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 1, 2014)

Did I totally miss the restock and sale from Dose of Color? I saw something about a Black Friday sale and I remembered that they had been OOS for months. I really wanted Merlot and especially Berry Me.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 1, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Did I totally miss the restock and sale from Dose of Color? I saw something about a Black Friday sale and I remembered that they had been OOS for months. I really wanted Merlot and especially Berry Me.


  Nope. You didn't miss anything.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 1, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Nope. You didn't miss anything.


  What's wrong with that company. The website is a joke because they are always OOS of EVERYTHING!!!!  Maybe their focus now is with trying to stock Ricky's NYC stores. But they don't even do a good job at that either. They should take a page out of the Colorpop business plan.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 1, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> What's wrong with that company. The website is a joke because they are always OOS of EVERYTHING!!!!  Maybe their focus now is with trying to stock Ricky's NYC stores. But they don't even do a good job at that either. They should take a page out of the Colorpop business plan.


  I know, right!? i ordered 2 of the colours thru another company, but it turns out one of them was OOS as well, so that sucks! They're supposed to be back i. Stock of all the liquid mattes this month, but exactly when i dunno. :sigh:


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 1, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I know, right!? i ordered 2 of the colours thru another company, but it turns out one of them was OOS as well, so that sucks! They're supposed to be back i. Stock of all the liquid mattes this month, but exactly when i dunno.


  That's what the owner says. She has already moved the date once. Since we are in December, why can't she give us a date now. I have to say I really liked how Melt handled the launch of Dark Room. She gave us the date AND the time. Imagine that. What a novel idea. Lol.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 1, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> That's what the owner says. She has already moved the date once. Since we are in December, why can't she give us a date now. I have to say I really liked how Melt handled the launch of Dark Room. She gave us the date AND the time. Imagine that. What a novel idea. Lol.


  Mmmhmm


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 2, 2014)

Dose Of Colors Purple Rain


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 2, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Dose Of Colors Purple Rain


----------



## colormefab (Dec 2, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Dose Of Colors Purple Rain


  I love this. I ordered Limecrime's Pansy last week when it was released. I wonder how close this is and 3 witches is to Pansy.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 2, 2014)

colormefab said:


> I love this. I ordered Limecrime's Pansy last week when it was released. I wonder how close this is and 3 witches is to Pansy.








  PR with 3 Witches. Hopefully Pansy is different from both of these (as i bought 2!). I'll post swatches comparing all 3 once my Pansy arrives.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 2, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> PR with 3 Witches. Hopefully Pansy is different from both of these (as i bought 2!). I'll post swatches comparing all 3 once my Pansy arrives.


  Man I hope Pretty Zombie gets their shit straightened out. I really want 3 Witches.

  I now really want Purple Rain. Damn you and your good swatches.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 2, 2014)

Fyrinnae is coming out with a line of liquid lipsticks that look GORGEOUS.

  Swatches: http://imgur.com/a/RlQh6

  Source: /u/MAKEUP5EVER on reddit


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 2, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Fyrinnae is coming out with a line of liquid lipsticks that look GORGEOUS.
> 
> Swatches: http://imgur.com/a/RlQh6
> 
> Source: /u/MAKEUP5EVER on reddit


  LOVE!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Dec 2, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Fyrinnae is coming out with a line of liquid lipsticks that look GORGEOUS.  Swatches: http://imgur.com/a/RlQh6  Source: /u/MAKEUP5EVER on reddit


  Omg I love Fyrinnae I need all of these!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 2, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Man I hope Pretty Zombie gets their shit straightened out. I really want 3 Witches.  I now really want Purple Rain. Damn you and your good swatches.


  I'm sorry    :haha:   





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Fyrinnae is coming out with a line of liquid lipsticks that look GORGEOUS.  Swatches: http://imgur.com/a/RlQh6  Source: /u/MAKEUP5EVER on reddit


  I've never used this brand before but some of those coloirs are killing me! Dead!


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 2, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Man I hope Pretty Zombie gets their shit straightened out. I really want 3 Witches.  I now really want Purple Rain. Damn you and your good swatches.


 3 Witches is gorgeous, one of my fav lipsticks! I want Spellbook and that other pink one but I've given up


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 2, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Fyrinnae is coming out with a line of liquid lipsticks that look GORGEOUS.  Swatches: http://imgur.com/a/RlQh6  Source: /u/MAKEUP5EVER on reddit


  Daaaamn those 4 colours on the right


----------



## emberdarling (Dec 2, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Fyrinnae is coming out with a line of liquid lipsticks that look GORGEOUS.
> 
> Swatches: http://imgur.com/a/RlQh6
> 
> Source: /u/MAKEUP5EVER on reddit


  ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 2, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Fyrinnae is coming out with a line of liquid lipsticks that look GORGEOUS.
> 
> Swatches: http://imgur.com/a/RlQh6
> 
> Source: /u/MAKEUP5EVER on redd


  Half are already sold out, I tried getting them yesterday, sigh. And now the store is closed per usual after people swarm the store lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 2, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Half are already sold out, I tried getting them yesterday, sigh. And now the store is closed per usual after people swarm the store lol.


What was the price lol


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What was the price lol


  $12.50 I believe, and it's like 8ml? While a Velvetine is about 2.6(size of the tube is deceiving, lol). And KVD is about 6ml I think.

  There's a super dark purple(OOS), medium purple(OOS), awesome blue, blue-green a red(OOS) and a dark red(OOS) almost identical to Wicked, and an orange. Dorian said a Black is coming, and probably other shades at some point.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Fyrinnae is coming out with a line of liquid lipsticks that look GORGEOUS.  Swatches: http://imgur.com/a/RlQh6  Source: /u/MAKEUP5EVER on reddit


  The colors are vibrant. I love Vixen and Naughty and Nice. The blue and purples shades looks almost identical.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 3, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> 3 Witches is gorgeous, one of my fav lipsticks! I want Spellbook and that other pink one but I've given up


  I've given up on Spellbook too. It is such a beautiful shade though.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> $12.50 I believe, and it's like 8ml? While a Velvetine is about 2.6(size of the tube is deceiving, lol). And KVD is about 6ml I think.
> 
> There's a super dark purple(OOS), medium purple(OOS), awesome blue, blue-green a red(OOS) and a dark red(OOS) almost identical to Wicked, and an orange. Dorian said a Black is coming, and probably other shades at some point.


  That is a good price point.
  That is a lot of product too, sad most are sold out though


----------



## mel33t (Dec 3, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> What's wrong with that company. The website is a joke because they are always OOS of EVERYTHING!!!!  Maybe their focus now is with trying to stock Ricky's NYC stores. But they don't even do a good job at that either. They should take a page out of the Colorpop business plan.


  I didn't know Dose of Color was in Ricky's. I've always wanted to try their liquid lipsticks. I'll have to check out the store because like you and Erin are saying, they're always out of stock


----------



## nikkideevah (Dec 3, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I didn't know Dose of Color was in Ricky's. I've always wanted to try their liquid lipsticks. I'll have to check out the store because like you and Erin are saying, they're always out of stock


  They had all except berry me at the 57th st location.. I stopped by before I moved back to LA


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 3, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I didn't know Dose of Color was in Ricky's. I've always wanted to try their liquid lipsticks. I'll have to check out the store because like you and Erin are saying, they're always out of stock


  Good luck. I got an IG message from the owner this week and she says she is not sure when she will be able to restock the website because they were having some production issues. I have been waiting on Berry Me forever.   Mel- if you go to the store and see Merlot can you get two for me and bill me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 3, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Good luck. I got an IG message from the owner this week and she says she is not sure when she will be able to restock the website because they were having some production issues. I have been waiting on Berry Me forever.   Mel- if you go to the store and see Merlot can you get two for me and bill me. Thanks in advance.


  Of course! Gonna PM you!  By the way I'm wearing the Smashbox Lip Lacquer in Flushed today.  I want more!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 3, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Of course! Gonna PM you!  By the way I'm wearing the Smashbox Lip Lacquer in Flushed today.  I want more!!!


  Thank you Mel. I have not given any love to Smashbox. I need to check that brand out the next time I go to Sephora.


----------



## Sandy072 (Dec 3, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Did I totally miss the restock and sale from Dose of Color? I saw something about a Black Friday sale and I remembered that they had been OOS for months. I really wanted Merlot and especially Berry Me.


  Berry me looks so gorgeous!  I snagged the KVD Black Friday set from Sephora and wore the liquid lippie in Berlin yesterday. Good color, but after eating it was totally a mess! Left the big ring of color on outside and gone on inner lips. Anyone else get that with her liquid lippies?


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 3, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> I snagged the KVD Black Friday set from Sephora and wore the liquid lippie in Berlin yesterday. Good color, but after eating it was totally a mess! Left the big ring of color on outside and gone on inner lips. Anyone else get that with her liquid lippies?


  Yup. I try to only drink with a straw or eat food that does not contain oil or a lot of juice or sauce when wearing lipstick.... liquid matte or not.


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 3, 2014)

HOLD THE PHONE!
  I just checked the PZC page and they have a new colour listed as coming soon. AND I WANT IT.


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 3, 2014)

Have any of you tried the Coloured Raine ones? they have some nice colours


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> HOLD THE PHONE!
> I just checked the PZC page and they have a new colour listed as coming soon. AND I WANT IT.


  I saw that and I want it!


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I saw that and I want it!


  OH, we want and we will get!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 3, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Have any of you tried the Coloured Raine ones? they have some nice colours


They're still on pre-order and won't ship til later this month.


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> They're still on pre-order and won't ship til later this month.


  Oh! ok didnt know!


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 3, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Have any of you tried the Coloured Raine ones? they have some nice colours


  I am too nervous to order from Pretty Zombie after hearing about their shipping issues. :-/

  The CR ones looks really nice too, I really want the blue based purple one.


----------



## babycheri (Dec 3, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I am too nervous to order from Pretty Zombie after hearing about their shipping issues. :-/
> 
> The CR ones looks really nice too, I really want the blue based purple one.


  Does anyone know what is going on with them? I really want to order from them but I'm scared of not getting my product with how much bad press they've been getting


----------



## Sandy072 (Dec 3, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Yup. I try to only drink with a straw or eat food that does not contain oil or a lot of juice or sauce when wearing lipstick.... liquid matte or not.


  I'm going to have to do the same next time with the KVD... Regular lipstick I don't mind reapplying and mostly don't fade unevenly. KVD is very hard to apply IMO and when I'm at work it's the last thing I feel like doing. I made the mistake of eating a wrap the day I was wearing Berlin... Can you say mess!!! Never again lol


----------



## Vanessa Garoute (Dec 5, 2014)

Which Sephora are you near? I have been to and called over 10 Sephoras in search of Lolita!!!!! Please help me find this God Sent lippie!


----------



## Sandy072 (Dec 6, 2014)

Vanessa Garoute said:


> Which Sephora are you near? I have been to and called over 10 Sephoras in search of Lolita!!!!! Please help me find this God Sent lippie!


  Seems OOS everywhere. A girl at my sephora told me they have been out of stock foreeeeever.


----------



## nikkideevah (Dec 6, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> Seems OOS everywhere. A girl at my sephora told me they have been out of stock foreeeeever.


  It took them a long time to restock them the first go round


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 7, 2014)

Just ordered the two purple matte's from Fyrinnae!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 7, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Just ordered the two purple matte's from Fyrinnae!









 Please post swatches.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 7, 2014)

If anyone has Dose of Color's Merlot and Berry Me, can you swatch them. Do you like them? Is it a qualsity liquid matte?


----------



## Sandy072 (Dec 8, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> If anyone has Dose of Color's Merlot and Berry Me, can you swatch them. Do you like them? Is it a qualsity liquid matte?


I'm surprised there isn't a dose of colors thread !


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 8, 2014)

PSA: Check your Marshall's makeup section. I just got KVD Outlaw and Bow and Arrow for $7 a piece.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 8, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> I'm surprised there isn't a dose of colors thread !


  I agree. We need one. Why don't you start it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 8, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> PSA: Check your Marshall's makeup section. I just got KVD Outlaw and Bow and Arrow for $7 a piece.


  I will check mine out. Did they have LUV or Bauhau5?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 8, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I will check mine out. Did they have LUV or Bauhau5?


  No, those were the only two they had. They were in the old packaging. They also had a regular lipstick, but it was in a shade I knew I wouldn't wear so I skipped it.


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 8, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> PSA: Check your Marshall's makeup section. I just got KVD Outlaw and Bow and Arrow for $7 a piece.


 Nice! I'm always scared now to buy at marshalls or winners (in canada it's like marshalls) cause at the stores near me it's very possible people tested it on themselves. Ew


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm so excited I have a new liquid lipstick to add to my list! My friend got me Stilas Aria. I'm wearing that first thing tomorrow!


----------



## nt234 (Dec 8, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> I'm so excited I have a new liquid lipstick to add to my list! My friend got me Stilas Aria. I'm wearing that first thing tomorrow!


  You're going to love it! 

  I found on a dupe Instagram account that Wet n' Wild "High Pitched Wine" MegaLast Liquid Lip Color is very close to Lolita, just less brown/more mauve and it doesn't dry completely matte (which might be a good thing in Wet n' Wild's case as I don't know anyone who is a huge fan of their matte lipsticks). If I happen to come across it at Walgreens I'm definitely going to try it. Are they ever going to restock Lolita?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 8, 2014)

nt234 said:


> You're going to love it!
> 
> I found on a dupe Instagram account that Wet n' Wild "High Pitched Wine" MegaLast Liquid Lip Color is very close to Lolita, just less brown/more mauve and it doesn't dry completely matte (which might be a good thing in Wet n' Wild's case as I don't know anyone who is a huge fan of their matte lipsticks). If I happen to come across it at Walgreens I'm definitely going to try it. Are they ever going to restock Lolita?


DON'T! I tried two different shades of their liquid lipsticks and they are god awful. They felt horrible on my lips. Not even worth the couple bucks I spent on them.


----------



## nikkideevah (Dec 9, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> PSA: Check your Marshall's makeup section. I just got KVD Outlaw and Bow and Arrow for $7 a piece.


  Sounds like the old packaging... That formula wasn't great


----------



## beauty76 (Dec 9, 2014)

Hello, i'm new here.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 9, 2014)

beauty76 said:


> Hello, i'm new here.eace:


Welcome


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 9, 2014)

I have never seen makeup at my Marshall's but I will look again.


----------



## nt234 (Dec 9, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> DON'T! I tried two different shades of their liquid lipsticks and they are god awful. They felt horrible on my lips. Not even worth the couple bucks I spent on them.


  Well that's a bummer. I guess you get what you pay for :/ thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 9, 2014)

beauty76 said:


> Hello, i'm new here.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 9, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> DON'T! I tried two different shades of their liquid lipsticks and they are god awful. They felt horrible on my lips. Not even worth the couple bucks I spent on them.


  Well, I can cross that trip off of my to-do list.


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 9, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> DON'T! I tried two different shades of their liquid lipsticks and they are god awful. They felt horrible on my lips. Not even worth the couple bucks I spent on them.


 Well that sucks!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 9, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> Sounds like the old packaging... That formula wasn't great


Huh. They feel the same to me.


----------



## nikkideevah (Dec 9, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Huh. They feel the same to me.


 I had the old Lolita liquid lipstick vs the new liquid lipstick and they weren't the same.. I know Bow and Arrow is from the old formula..


----------



## nt234 (Dec 9, 2014)

Big thanks for the Marshall's suggestion! I picked up Lolita (there were plenty at my local store) just to try out the formula, and so far so good. I'm hoping that I can pick up another Lolita, Bow & Arrow, and Berlin when I go back. The sales associate told me they're expecting more for the holidays.


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 9, 2014)

nt234 said:


> Big thanks for the Marshall's suggestion! I picked up Lolita (there were plenty at my local store) just to try out the formula, and so far so good. I'm hoping that I can pick up another Lolita, Bow & Arrow, and Berlin when I go back. The sales associate told me they're expecting more for the holidays.


  Nice, enjoy em!


----------



## stormborn (Dec 9, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> I'm always eyeing Stila Aria, it's so pretty!  I really wanna try some of the newer NYX soft mattes like Prague, Copenhagen, and Transylvania but we don't have them instore in canada yet...to my knowledge   3 Witches is my favourite of all the ones I own


  Girl go check Target! The one by me has a huge NYX section! I think the soft mattes were something like $8.99.


----------



## Narwhalique (Dec 9, 2014)

I got Kat Von D Outlaw at T.J.Maxx today! Marshall's didn't have anything but I'll check back on Thursday.


----------



## Sandy072 (Dec 9, 2014)

I went to three.. Yes three stores to get the KVD at tj maxx today! I actually went to two tj maxx and a Marshall's.  The first two stops were strike outs but did have regular lipsticks especially celebutard and adora, and the third store I stopped at had a boatload of berlin, Lolita and outlaw. I picked up Lolita and outlaw because I have berlin and love craft in the old regular lipstick formula.   





nikkideevah said:


> I had the old Lolita liquid lipstick vs the new liquid lipstick and they weren't the same.. I know Bow and Arrow is from the old formula..


  The formula is definitely different. The old ones are much more liquidy. You can see them move in the tube. I have new versions of Bauhau5 and Berlin and when I move those tubes you don't see the product moving at all. I did shake up the ones I got today, still super liquidy. Applied fine. I'm so glad I got Lolita for the cheaper price!  





nt234 said:


> Big thanks for the Marshall's suggestion! I picked up Lolita (there were plenty at my local store) just to try out the formula, and so far so good. I'm hoping that I can pick up another Lolita, Bow & Arrow, and Berlin when I go back. The sales associate told me they're expecting more for the holidays.


  That is good to know! I would love to see if vampira makes an appearance.   It was actually funny.. I asked a young sales girl at the one store if she had seen any KVD stuff come in and she got really excited and said she couldn't believe they got it and was excited to show me. Always fun to meet another makeup / good deal lover!


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 9, 2014)

stormborn said:


> Girl go check Target! The one by me has a huge NYX section! I think the soft mattes were something like $8.99.


 I picked up Prague from a Rexall and they didn't have everything in yet! I went to target a few weekends ago I checked the new huge display but again they were missing the ones I wanted, I'm gonna check back soon! Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Sandy072 (Dec 10, 2014)

As per miss [@]Vandekamp[/@]s suggestion, dose of colors thread!   http://www.specktra.net/t/190336/dose-of-colors/0_50


----------



## donchica (Dec 10, 2014)

beauty76 said:


> Hello, i'm new here.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 11, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


love that lip color


----------



## Sandy072 (Dec 12, 2014)

Heads up for anyone who hasn't snagged it at tj maxx or Marshall's in the old formula. I actually wonder if there is a color difference between the formulas. I haven't been able to find any comparison swatches online


----------



## gabzillaa (Dec 12, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> It was actually funny.. I asked a young sales girl at the one store if she had seen any KVD stuff come in and she got really excited and said she couldn't believe they got it and was excited to show me. Always fun to meet another makeup / good deal lover!


  you wouldn't happen to be in NY would you?


----------



## Sandy072 (Dec 12, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> you wouldn't happen to be in NY would you?


  No, northern NJ.


----------



## stormborn (Dec 16, 2014)

Ahh I saw that post from Amrezy! I'm super intrigued by these ABH lipsticks she's previewing but I can't help but think the release is going to be a slopshow like the contour kit release was. It seems pretty similar to LC Cashmere though.. Anyone know of any solid dupes for that one btw? I keep seeing that colour everywhere and I'm like :O


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 16, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  Oh hello there. And it'd on my birthday! Happy birthday to me!


----------



## emberdarling (Dec 17, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  ugh I knoooow. It's beautiful.

  I wish it wasn't *So* expensive. I know it's not that bad compared to others but since it is considered a "drug store" brand it's a little steep IMO


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 17, 2014)

I've never used this brand so I'm leery


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 17, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  They look good but for a drugstore product i dpnt know about the price. I dont even know if they ship to canada


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 17, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I've never used this brand so I'm leery


  That makes two of us. Besides, I only like two of the five shades. It would be a waste for me.


----------



## emberdarling (Dec 17, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I've never used this brand so I'm leery


  I've heard their new products are pretty dang good. I have their liquid eyeliner (the electric ones) and I really like it but I dont know how that translates to lip products ha


----------



## sagehen (Dec 17, 2014)

oops - nm


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 17, 2014)

I have their electric eyeliners also and regular LE lipsticks(dupes for some of the MELT ones) and they're nice. I do wish some of these were sold separately, because I have enough purples. but $10 each isn't bad and you get a 20% off your first purchase.


----------



## emberdarling (Dec 17, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I have their electric eyeliners also and regular LE lipsticks(dupes for some of the MELT ones) and they're nice. I do wish some of these were sold separately, because I have enough purples. but $10 each isn't bad and you get a 20% off your first purchase.


  I forgot about the 20% off thing. 10 each isn't bad in the spectrum of lipstick prices but for drugstore it's a bit too rich for my blood haha. Then again I'm a total cheapskate (read: broke bitch. Lol)


----------



## sagehen (Dec 17, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> I forgot about the 20% off thing. 10 each isn't bad in the spectrum of lipstick prices but for drugstore it's a bit too rich for my blood haha. Then again I'm a total cheapskate (read: broke bitch. Lol)


  I forgot about it too.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Dec 17, 2014)

I ordered the la splash set, I have their le lipsticks and I really like them.


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 17, 2014)

stephshopaholic said:


> I ordered the la splash set, I have their le lipsticks and I really like them.


  I'm tempted, I just don't need another purple one, since I just got Fyrinnae's purple matte liquid lipstick and the deep reddish brown looks similar to wicked(but perhaps darker, hard to tell online), but I have been wanting a black matte and the one looks similar to cashmere and the greyish blue looks interesting too. Is it only on sale today, or for the rest of the month? They weren't very specific.


----------



## emberdarling (Dec 18, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I'm tempted, I just don't need another purple one, since I just got Fyrinnae's purple matte liquid lipstick and the deep reddish brown looks similar to wicked(but perhaps darker, hard to tell online), but I have been wanting a black matte and the one looks similar to cashmere and the greyish blue looks interesting too. Is it only on sale today, or for the rest of the month? They weren't very specific.


  tell ya what if you buy the set I will totally buy the purple one from you


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 18, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> tell ya what if you buy the set I will totally buy the purple one from you


  Haha, if I get it I'll take you up on that. ;-)


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 18, 2014)

does anyone know how dose of colors shipping for international orders is? is it steep?


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 18, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> does anyone know how dose of colors shipping for international orders is? is it steep?


  Depends on your location and cart total. But there's a $5.50 discount for another 20.5hrs right now.


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 18, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Depends on your location and cart total. But there's a $5.50 discount for another 20.5hrs right now.


 You have some of their liquid lipsticks don't you? Do you like em?


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 18, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> You have some of their liquid lipsticks don't you? Do you like em?


  I have one, and just ordered more today when they restocked!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 20, 2014)

I ordered the LaSplash liquid lipstick Holiday gift set, can't wait to get them!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Dec 23, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> I forgot about the 20% off thing. 10 each isn't bad in the spectrum of lipstick prices but for drugstore it's a bit too rich for my blood haha. Then again I'm a total cheapskate (read: broke bitch. Lol)


  Me too.


----------



## Sandy072 (Dec 25, 2014)

I thought mine from Marshall's seemed brown! I like it but ordered the current version now it is in stock at sephora!


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 25, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> I thought mine from Marshall's seemed brown! I like it but ordered the current version now it is in stock at sephora!


  Man it's been so raved about... Maybe I should buy it


----------



## Meisje (Dec 25, 2014)

Very eager to try out a liquid lipstick... I had a couple Maybelline ones way back and they were generally great.

  I read the KVD Sephora reviews of her liquid lippy and it is full of people who are upset about the color difference in the latest batch of Lolita.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 26, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Man it's been so raved about... Maybe I should buy it


  I'm going to try to grab it today.


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 26, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I'm going to try to grab it today.


 Enjoy!


----------



## laurennnxox (Dec 26, 2014)

Not quite sure if the Armani Lip Maestros count as a liquid lipstick. I'd assume so. I got #400, The Red, and it's simply beautiful! I love the texture of it.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Dec 26, 2014)

I got my la splash set the other day and wow those suckers do not budge, once you put them on they stay put through eating, drinking, whatever. I wore malevolent (deep dark blood red) and it lasted for hours until I finally used the remover to take it off.  Excited to try the other colors.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 27, 2014)

stephshopaholic said:


> I got my la splash set the other day and wow those suckers do not budge, once you put them on they stay put through eating, drinking, whatever. I wore malevolent (deep dark blood red) and it lasted for hours until I finally used the remover to take it off. Excited to try the other colors.


  I completely agree, they do not budge!


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I completely agree, they do not budge!


  Gaahh I hemmed and hawed and missed them, luckily they'll be back on Jan. 7th!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 27, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Gaahh I hemmed and hawed and missed them, luckily they'll be back on Jan. 7th!


You need them! Buy them on the 7th


----------



## stephshopaholic (Dec 27, 2014)

I hope they do more colors I'd love a dark green. They have a normal lipstick called Envy that is the perfect deep dark green.


----------



## dstroyedangel (Dec 27, 2014)

Bloody hell, recently got into liquid lipsticks myself, it looks like most of the sephora lip cream stain line has been discontinued nooooooooooooooooooo endless purple


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 27, 2014)

stephshopaholic said:


> I hope they do more colors I'd love a dark green. They have a normal lipstick called Envy that is the perfect deep dark green.


  You know what I'd love...Poe from KVD in a liquid lipstick form


----------



## emberdarling (Dec 28, 2014)

woot!! I found a KVD liquid lipstick in Outlaw at Marshall's the other day, I love it! Only 6.99


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 28, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> woot!! I found a KVD liquid lipstick in Outlaw at Marshall's the other day, I love it! Only 6.99


Awesome


----------



## emberdarling (Dec 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Awesome


  I highly suggest people go to Marshalls and TJ maxx cause they have a lot of KVD for cheap. Unfortunately Outlaw was the only matte mine had but it had a handful of the Foiled Love liquid lipstick if anyone is interested


----------



## stormborn (Dec 28, 2014)

Ahh I've been wanting Outlaw too! I doubt Canadian stores would have them. *kicks rocks*


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 28, 2014)

dstroyedangel said:


> Bloody hell, recently got into liquid lipsticks myself, it looks like most of the sephora lip cream stain line has been discontinued nooooooooooooooooooo endless purple


  You better grab all that you can while they last.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 28, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> I highly suggest people go to Marshalls and TJ maxx cause they have a lot of KVD for cheap. Unfortunately Outlaw was the only matte mine had but it had a handful of the Foiled Love liquid lipstick if anyone is interested


  I'm searching. No luck yet. I tried two Marshall's near me and they did not have any.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You know what I'd love...Poe from KVD in a liquid lipstick form


  Poe is a pretty color. I know it will look fabulous on you Dolly.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 28, 2014)

My local Sephora just got Lolita back in stock. Since I like the new formula's color better I'm going to scoop it up later today,.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 28, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> My local Sephora just got Lolita back in stock. Since I like the new formula's color better I'm going to scoop it up later today,.


  Please post pictures.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 28, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> My local Sephora just got Lolita back in stock. Since I like the new formula's color better I'm going to scoop it up later today,.


Scoop that baby up!


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 28, 2014)

stormborn said:


> Ahh I've been wanting Outlaw too! I doubt Canadian stores would have them. *kicks rocks*


 Yep...I checked marshalls and winners not too long ago, nothing


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 29, 2014)

Lolita liquid lipstick from KVD. I'm not sure how I feel yet.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 29, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm not sure how I feel yet.


  I love it. It is a beautiful pink-brown nude. I say, keep it. You could also try a little bit of gloss if you like.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 29, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Lolita liquid lipstick from KVD. I'm not sure how I feel yet.


I love it on you


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 29, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I love it. It is a beautiful pink-brown nude. I say, keep it. You could also try a little bit of gloss if you like.
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> ...


  Maybe if I wax my stash and then try it again?


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 29, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Lolita liquid lipstick from KVD. I'm not sure how I feel yet.


  Perfect. :cheer:


----------



## stormborn (Dec 29, 2014)

I like it!


----------



## babycheri (Jan 1, 2015)

emberdarling said:


> I highly suggest people go to Marshalls and TJ maxx cause they have a lot of KVD for cheap. Unfortunately Outlaw was the only matte mine had but it had a handful of the Foiled Love liquid lipstick if anyone is interested


  I haven't found any at my local Marshalls yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I'll try again today.

  I'm looking at the LASplash set but I'm not certain about it.  Anyone that order it already receive it?


----------



## LiliV (Jan 1, 2015)

I really like my KVD ones but I recently bought Stila Patina (which is the color I wanted Lolita to be) and I get much better wear time with it! On me the Kat Von Ds always come off on the inner part of my lips  it the Stila literally stays on me like glue


----------



## Cake Face (Jan 1, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I really like my KVD ones but I recently bought Stila Patina (which is the color I wanted Lolita to be) and I get much better wear time with it! On me the Kat Von Ds always come off on the inner part of my lips it the Stila literally stays on me like glue


  I agree, stilla definitely has more longevity than the KVD liquid lip colors although they're more drying.

  Fiery by stilla is my HG red, so I deal with the dryness . Hourglass also has a great non drying formula that I found to be pretty long lasting


----------



## emberdarling (Jan 1, 2015)

babycheri said:


> I haven't found any at my local Marshalls yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  For what its worth mine was not with the rest of the makeup, it was part of a display that was in front of the registers. It was like this at both marshalls I went to.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 1, 2015)

babycheri said:


> I haven't found any at my local Marshalls yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I ordered and received it fairly fast. It is a really nice set.
  The formula is a good one too.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 2, 2015)

subscribing, now goes to get caught up!


----------



## stormborn (Jan 3, 2015)

Soooo ladies. Lime Crime Cashmere vs. Anastasia Pure Hollywood. Let's discuss.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   (The ABH pic is soo unfocused but there are limited photos at this time).


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 3, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Soooo ladies. Lime Crime Cashmere vs. Anastasia Pure Hollywood. Let's discuss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Depends on if you want a grey nude or a pink nude.


----------



## stormborn (Jan 3, 2015)

Want it all


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 3, 2015)

stormborn said:


> (The ABH pic is soo unfocused but there are limited photos at this time).


  both?


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 3, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Soooo ladies. Lime Crime Cashmere vs. Anastasia Pure Hollywood. Let's discuss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I prefer the pink nude.


----------



## sosandie (Jan 3, 2015)

Both are gorgeous! But I'd go with the pink nude


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 3, 2015)

stormborn said:


> (The ABH pic is soo unfocused but there are limited photos at this time).


  I need a dupe of this lime crime... anyone?


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 4, 2015)

I can't believe all of this time I still have not bought the Stila lippies...    

So ordering from Pretty Zombies can be difficult. 

  I was beginning to think all of these purples looked or were the same, but I guess not.  

  I have a whole list of new products to try. I think it is finally time I kept a spreadsheet.  Anyone have one I can just copy? LOL


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 4, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Soooo ladies. Lime Crime Cashmere vs. Anastasia Pure Hollywood. Let's discuss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Whatever is on top is gorgeoussssss I literally drooled a bit


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I ordered and received it fairly fast. It is a really nice set. The formula is a good one too.


  Dolly could you swatch the la splash set you got I almost purchased last night but I wasn't sure about it


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 4, 2015)

^^^^Yes please!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 4, 2015)

Just looked up lime crime velvetines and just about died..   All that talk about banning them is dissolving...   You have to forgive past transgressions right?  And OMG at the venus palette...    I'm sitting on my hands and putting plugs in my ears.


----------



## stormborn (Jan 4, 2015)

Maybe I don't know the full story here, but I don't really care if someone sold someone's mom a crappy dress and was snarky about it afterwards, or if that person repackaged a wholesalers product and claimed it to be their own. This sort of stuff happens all the time, in retail stores as well as online brands. People are acting like Doe Deere adds kitten fetuses to her products or donates her proceeds to the KKK or something. It's not that serious. If I like the colour, I'm going to get it dammit! It doesn't really concern me if the company figurehead is a B. All these blogs about her are starting to feel like a witch hunt ("omg did you see her roots in her new pix :-O" "is she even a legal citizen!?! Deport hur!!!!1").. Like come onnnnnnn!  Soooo I say, if you like it, just get it. Boycotting LC isn't all that heroic, aaaaand I'm pretty sure DD doesn't even care anyways soooo.. You know. I'll boycot a brand if I feel strongly about the issue, but this just seems like pettiness to me.    NOOOOOWWWWWWWW..... as you were ladies. Rant over. Lol


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 4, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Just looked up lime crime velvetines and just about died..   All that talk about banning them is dissolving...   You have to forgive past transgressions right?  And OMG at the venus palette...    I'm sitting on my hands and putting plugs in my ears.


  I love Velvetines. I'm a full-on addict now. Hopefully, Sephora can get them back again.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 4, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Dolly could you swatch the la splash set you got I almost purchased last night but I wasn't sure about it





Prettypackages said:


> ^^^^Yes please!


Of course


----------



## LiliV (Jan 4, 2015)

I picked up the Rimmel Show Off/Apocalips Mattes the other day and I'm actually really pleased with them! They have great lasting power on me and are comfortable too. I've worn them twice so far, one day I needed no touching up and the other was longer so I needed to touch up once. Left is Atomic Rose, right is Meteoric Matte


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 4, 2015)

I love liquid to matte lipsticks (my lips feather and bleed with other formulas!!) but I feel that the consistency of my LC  Velvetines vary from tube to tube! (Some are thinner and some apply really thick!)


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Of course


  How would U describe ghoulish it's look amazballssss


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 4, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I picked up the Rimmel Show Off/Apocalips Mattes the other day and I'm actually really pleased with them! They have great lasting power on me and are comfortable too. I've worn them twice so far, one day I needed no touching up and the other was longer so I needed to touch up once. Left is Atomic Rose, right is Meteoric Matte


  I went to ulta today and they were sold out! I was also upset that ulta was sold out of the NYx 6 pan new concealers and when I asked about them they said it was a promotion and she doesn't think they will be getting more and I'm just standing there like fuuuuuxckkkk you meaaaannnnn lol jk but I was pretty upset however I did pick up the new real techniques medal foundation brush literally the last one they had left and I used a coupon so I only paid 20 bucks for it which I think is Alil pricey but hopefully I will love it and it will be worth it


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm sure some of you have already seen this! Will any of you be buying any? If so I'm curious what shades people are liking most!


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Of course


 I like these! The colours are a little unique


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  hmmm...    IDK, how do they wear?


----------



## LiliV (Jan 4, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I went to ulta today and they were sold out! I was also upset that ulta was sold out of the NYx 6 pan new concealers and when I asked about them they said it was a promotion and she doesn't think they will be getting more and I'm just standing there like fuuuuuxckkkk you meaaaannnnn lol jk but I was pretty upset however I did pick up the new real techniques medal foundation brush literally the last one they had left and I used a coupon so I only paid 20 bucks for it which I think is Alil pricey but hopefully I will love it and it will be worth it


  The brushes are gorgeous, I have the 100 Powder Brush and the 300 Blush Brush. I love them!   





thefbomb said:


> I'm sure some of you have already seen this! Will any of you be buying any? If so I'm curious what shades people are liking most!


  I want 6 so far! Pure Hollywood, Blood Line, Carina, Sad Girl, Heathers and Vamp. I would only get like 2 to try usually but the way the single shadows sold out right away makes me nervous that if I love the lipsticks I won't be able to go back and get other ones for a while


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 4, 2015)

LiliV said:


> The brushes are gorgeous, I have the 100 Powder Brush and the 300 Blush Brush. I love them! I want 6 so far! Pure Hollywood, Blood Line, Carina, Sad Girl, Heathers and Vamp. I would only get like 2 to try usually but the way the single shadows sold out right away makes me nervous that if I love the lipsticks I won't be able to go back and get other ones for a while


 Yeah I'm worried about a sell out too, I have about 4 on my list (realistically) but I'm not sure if I should get all 4. I also want Carina, along with Party Pink, Lovely and Vintage. I also want a few other you mentioned but I'm not sure yet.  It's so hard when it's a new product especially from a loved brand like ABH


----------



## LiliV (Jan 4, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Yeah I'm worried about a sell out too, I have about 4 on my list (realistically) but I'm not sure if I should get all 4. I also want Carina, along with Party Pink, Lovely and Vintage. I also want a few other you mentioned but I'm not sure yet.  It's so hard when it's a new product especially from a loved brand like ABH


  I really didn't think the single shadows would sell out so quick and with everyone on the liquid lipstick kick lately I just don't want to take chances! Lol I hope the site works when these launch!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 4, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> good for you.  *roll eyes*    I for one have never dissed her personally, just didn't like the drama over her practices.  That's fair to not want to buy or support a product b/c of that.    hmmm...    IDK, how do they wear?


They wear pretty much forever, till you eat something greasy or wipe them off. Which is a task btw lol   





thefbomb said:


> I like these! The colours are a little unique


Some are unique like Vindictive and Ghoulish. Some are a little more dupeable, but very nice colors.


----------



## Narwhalique (Jan 4, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I'm sure some of you have already seen this! Will any of you be buying any? If so I'm curious what shades people are liking most!


  Heathers has my attention!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 4, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I'm sure some of you have already seen this! Will any of you be buying any? If so I'm curious what shades people are liking most!


  I'll be getting Potion and Sad Girl. I have quite a few lipsticks in similar shades to Potion, but none are liquid to matte.


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> They wear pretty much forever, till you eat something greasy or wipe them off. Which is a task btw lol Some are unique like Vindictive and Ghoulish. Some are a little more dupeable, but very nice colors.


  I wish ghoulish was available separately! It looks very unique I wouldn't wear the others much if at all the darker red one my mom would love but the others would just collect dust but I'm so in love with ghoulish I'm so considering buying the whole set lol


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 4, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'll be getting Potion and Sad Girl. I have quite a few lipsticks in similar shades to Potion, but none are liquid to matte.


 Yeah Potion and Sad Girl look good!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 4, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I wish ghoulish was available separately! It looks very unique I wouldn't wear the others much if at all the darker red one my mom would love but the others would just collect dust but I'm so in love with ghoulish I'm so considering buying the whole set lol


  Maybe eventually they will sell it separately, but Ghoulish was instant love.  
  Maybe you can gift them out to some friends or sell them...I know some gals and guys on IG are looking for the shades separately


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 4, 2015)

I have my eyes on Vamp, Heathers, Sad Girl and Vintage.


----------



## stormborn (Jan 5, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> good for you.  *roll eyes*    I for one have never dissed her personally, just didn't like the drama over her practices.  That's fair to not want to buy or support a product b/c of that.    hmmm...    IDK, how do they wear?


  I think you misread my tone! I wasn't saying anything against you, I was just trying to make you feel better about wanting the Velvetines. Sorry if I came off as judgmental or preachy!


----------



## stormborn (Jan 5, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Yeah I'm worried about a sell out too, I have about 4 on my list (realistically) but I'm not sure if I should get all 4. I also want Carina, along with Party Pink, Lovely and Vintage. I also want a few other you mentioned but I'm not sure yet.  It's so hard when it's a new product especially from a loved brand like ABH


  I'm drooling over Pure Hollywood! Have you ever ordered from the ABH site before? I'm wondering how much the shipping will work out to.


----------



## Sandy072 (Jan 5, 2015)

I am wearing a NYX soft matte lip cream today and I have to say, pretty impressed so far. 4 hours & two cups of tea in, no fading and no transferring. Will report back later...


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 5, 2015)

stormborn said:


> I'm drooling over Pure Hollywood! Have you ever ordered from the ABH site before? I'm wondering how much the shipping will work out to.


 I haven't! I was wondering the same but the site doesnt help much


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 5, 2015)

If you're in the US, orders over $25 ship free  at least I thinks thats what I saw on the ABH site!


----------



## stormborn (Jan 5, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I haven't! I was wondering the same but the site does help much


  I just found a blog where someone posted that their shipping to Canada for the Lavish palette was $18. :shock: Considering that amount in gas will get me to the States, I might just wait until they come out in Macy's retail stores in February. Besides.. That will help me justify buying Pure Hollywood after I just ordered Cashmere this afternoon. :eyelove:  WHICH by the way was a hassle. It took an hour and a half to check out. Then I found out it was also on NastyGal and people were checking out with no issues. Lol figures!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 5, 2015)

stormborn said:


> I think you misread my tone! I wasn't saying anything against you, I was just trying to make you feel better about wanting the Velvetines. Sorry if I came off as judgmental or preachy!


  My apologies for being snarky...  I totally get it now that I've reread it.  *hugs*


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 5, 2015)

stormborn said:


> I just found a blog where someone posted that their shipping to Canada for the Lavish palette was $18. :shock: Considering that amount in gas will get me to the States, I might just wait until they come out in Macy's retail stores in February. Besides.. That will help me justify buying Pure Hollywood after I just ordered Cashmere this afternoon. :eyelove:  WHICH by the way was a hassle. It took an hour and a half to check out. Then I found out it was also on NastyGal and people were checking out with no issues. Lol figures!


 That sounds like a good plan! $18 sounds crazy, mind you I paid $15 for shipping on my Colourpop stuff. Yep LC can be crazy im waiting for urban outfitters to stock them


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jan 5, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I picked up the Rimmel Show Off/Apocalips Mattes the other day and I'm actually really pleased with them! They have great lasting power on me and are comfortable too. I've worn them twice so far, one day I needed no touching up and the other was longer so I needed to touch up once. Left is Atomic Rose, right is Meteoric Matte


  Oh I need to find these I love the normal glossy ones they last forever on me I'm sure the matte are even better!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 5, 2015)

Has anyone else seen these?



   I got one yesterday in Rogue Envy 513
  Comfortable and the color is pretty! 
  I have NO idea why they would call this a matte gloss. It's a matte


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Has anyone else seen these?
> 
> I got one yesterday in Rogue Envy 513 Comfortable and the color is pretty!  I have NO idea why they would call this a matte gloss. It's a matte


Never seen them, but they look nice. Any chance you can post a swatch for me  pretty please


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 5, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Has anyone else seen these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Swatches please! <3 I think I walked by those the other day, I was too busy making grabby hands at the Jordana Modern Mattes (which I still need to swatch...oops). I swear all the post-holiday drugstore makeup makes me feel like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 6, 2015)

Looks like I need to go to Walgreens.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 6, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow* 




Never seen them, but they look nice. Any chance you can post a swatch for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pretty please



Quote:Originally Posted by *PinayGator* 



 
Swatches please! <3 I think I walked by those the other day, I was too busy making grabby hands at the Jordana Modern Mattes (which I still need to swatch...oops). I swear all the post-holiday drugstore makeup makes me feel like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 6, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Swatches please! <3 I think I walked by those the other day, I was too busy making grabby hands at the Jordana Modern Mattes (which I still need to swatch...oops). I swear all the post-holiday drugstore makeup makes me feel like a kid in a candy store.


  It's very similar to Giorgio Armani Lip Maestro Intense Violet Color in 502. It's just slightly brighter.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 6, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Beautiful swatches.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 6, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 7, 2015)

ABH Pure Hollywood and Sweet Talker are mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I had signed up for emails before my order instead of after so I could have used the 10% off code they emailed me! Oh well.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 7, 2015)

ABH Keeps crashing when I try to change my shipping address.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 7, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> ABH Keeps crashing when I try to change my shipping address.


  I had the same problem.  I wanted to create an account, but every time I tried it crashed.  I gave up and ordered without an account.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 7, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I had the same problem.  I wanted to create an account, but every time I tried it crashed.  I gave up and ordered without an account.


  Me too. I hate their website as much as the Dose of Color website.


----------



## sosandie (Jan 7, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Gorgeous! On you. Thx for the swatches.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Me too. I hate their website as much as the Dose of Color website.


  I tried ordering on Safari instead of Chrome as my browser and it worked fine. Odd. I picked up Pure Hollywood and Heathers!


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 7, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I tried ordering on Safari instead of Chrome as my browser and it worked fine. Odd. I picked up Pure Hollywood and Heathers!


 I was trying over and over on my phone and it was sooo slow. I gave up and checked at about 1pm probably later, everything was still in stock thankfully


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 7, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I was trying over and over on my phone and it was sooo slow. I gave up and checked at about 1pm probably later, everything was still in stock thankfully


  I'm glad they had plenty of stock! While the website needs work, at least colors didn't go OOS super quickly.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 7, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I'm glad they had plenty of stock! While the website needs work, at least colors didn't go OOS super quickly.


  The first hour was rough but I think it's crazy even the most popular shades were in stock all day today and are just beginning to sell out. And I felt like everyoneeeeee went for these! Lol makes me really wonder about Mac's launch stock with the 15min sell outs even when no one knows the launch time


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 8, 2015)

LiliV said:


> The first hour was rough but I think it's crazy even the most popular shades were in stock all day today and are just beginning to sell out. And I felt like everyoneeeeee went for these! Lol makes me really wonder about Mac's launch stock with the 15min sell outs even when no one knows the launch time


  Yeah, after the RHPS mess, I got so frustrated with Mac I focused my money elsewhere. I don't like LE releases like that!! Not fun, IMHO. i appreciate when LE items stay around a little longer to give a chance to those who cannot stay up all night and stalk.


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 8, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Yeah, after the RHPS mess, I got so frustrated with Mac I focused my money elsewhere. I don't like LE releases like that!! Not fun, IMHO. i appreciste when LE items stay around a little longer to give a chance to those who cannot stay up all night and stalk.


   I agree!! Shopping is supposed to be fun, not stressful!!


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 8, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm not sure how I feel yet.


  I think this looks perfect on you!!! Is this the new formula from the recent restock or the old formula?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 8, 2015)

Posting this here too for those of you not on the DoC thread! Black Rose LE


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Posting this here too for those of you not on the DoC thread! Black Rose LE


  Oh that's gorgeous. I hope it is similar in person, as their site swatches are slightly different from how they look in bloggers swatches.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 8, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Oh that's gorgeous. I hope it is similar in person, as their site swatches are slightly different from how they look in bloggers swatches.


I hope it is the same too


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 8, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> I think this looks perfect on you!!! Is this the new formula from the recent restock or the old formula?


  I bought it recently so I guess it's from the restock.


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>








 And of course it's limited edition. Hopefully Heathers covers my bases for this color in a liquid matte.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 8, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> :eyelove:  And of course it's limited edition. Hopefully Heathers covers my bases for this color in a liquid matte.


Heathers and Vamp maybe the close to this shade...I'm guessing


----------



## breatheonbeat (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


>


Yup I need PH


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 9, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


>


  Interesting... PH looks pretty different in this swatch than the lip swatch on ABH insta. Obviously, promo pics aren't the most accurate... But I was expecting it to be a little more pink.  hope i like it when it gets here!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 9, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Interesting... PH looks pretty different in this swatch than the lip swatch on ABH insta. Obviously, promo pics aren't the most accurate... But I was expecting it to be a little more pink.  hope i like it when it gets here!


 Me too. I was hoping for a pinkier version of LC Cashmere.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 9, 2015)

Has anyone gotten their shipping notification yet? I used the free over $25 shipping option. I'm antsy!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 9, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Interesting... PH looks pretty different in this swatch than the lip swatch on ABH insta. Obviously, promo pics aren't the most accurate... But I was expecting it to be a little more pink.  hope i like it when it gets here!


  The less pink the better!


----------



## LiliV (Jan 9, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Has anyone gotten their shipping notification yet? I used the free over $25 shipping option. I'm antsy!


  I just received my package today but never got a shipping notice, just check your mailbox!  I was so excited lol


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 9, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I just received my package today but never got a shipping notice, just check your mailbox!  I was so excited lol


  I live in an apartment complex, I wish Fedex just slipped small items into our wall mailbox. I haven't been home all day.. I hope I didn't miss anything.   What did you order!?   ETA: mine is still processing!!  I ordered at like 9:45am EST on release day.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 9, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I live in an apartment complex, I wish Fedex just slipped small items into our wall mailbox. I haven't been home all day.. I hope I didn't miss anything.   What did you order!?   ETA: mine is still processing!!  I ordered at like 9:45am EST on release day.


 Hmm I ordered mine probably about 2pm give or take and I got my shipping notice and tracking code. Hopefully you'll get yours soon or it'll show up


----------



## LiliV (Jan 9, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I live in an apartment complex, I wish Fedex just slipped small items into our wall mailbox. I haven't been home all day.. I hope I didn't miss anything.   What did you order!?   ETA: mine is still processing!!  I ordered at like 9:45am EST on release day.


  I got Sad Girl, Carina, Heathers, Bloodline and Pure Hollywood. Mine still says processing too, don't worry! I saw other people getting theirs and had a feeling mine would show up today and sure enough it did


----------



## kaitlynxo (Jan 9, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I got Sad Girl, Carina, Heathers, Bloodline and Pure Hollywood. Mine still says processing too, don't worry! I saw other people getting theirs and had a feeling mine would show up today and sure enough it did


  Im tempted to order pure hollywood, it looks like a colour id wear a lot.


----------



## kaitlynxo (Jan 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  So pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  It looks like kat von d's vampira


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 9, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Hmm I ordered mine probably about 2pm give or take and I got my shipping notice and tracking code. Hopefully you'll get yours soon or it'll show up





LiliV said:


> I got Sad Girl, Carina, Heathers, Bloodline and Pure Hollywood. Mine still says processing too, don't worry! I saw other people getting theirs and had a feeling mine would show up today and sure enough it did


  Wow, so fast! I called CS to find out. She said it shipped out yesterday, and will arrive Tuesday. She resent my email with tracking number.  I just ordered PH and Heathers. If I like them, I'll order more!!


----------



## stormborn (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow Lolita and Cashmere look so similar in that photo.


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 10, 2015)

I want cashmere but I don't want to spend anymore money right now I'm also interested in the lunatick cosmetics lip cream in coven cream and it's only 9 bucks but currently sold out but they have adorable eye shadow palettes and contour palettes and the palettes are shaped like coffins


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 10, 2015)

Has anyone received their Anastasia of Beverly Hills lipsticks?


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 10, 2015)

J





Vandekamp said:


> Has anyone received their Anastasia of Beverly Hills lipsticks?


  No.  Tuesday, though!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> J No.  Tuesday, though!


  Ok. I did not receive a shipping notice.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 10, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Ok. I did not receive a shipping notice.


  I never did either. I called them Friday to follow up. It was already shipped so she re-sent my shipping notice. Honestly not a fan of how this delivery played out.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I never did either. I called them Friday to follow up. It was already shipped so she re-sent my shipping notice. Honestly not a fan of how this delivery played out.


  I'm not either. That's the challenge when ordering from small companies though. ColorPop is not bad though.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 10, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I'm not either. That's the challenge when ordering from small companies though. ColorPop is not bad though.


  I've been curious to try their shadows! They look nice on Temptalia's reviews!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I've been curious to try their shadows! They look nice on Temptalia's reviews!


They are great and long lasting! Totally worth it!


----------



## LiliV (Jan 10, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Has anyone received their Anastasia of Beverly Hills lipsticks?


  Yep mine came yesterday and 1 today


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 11, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Yep mine came yesterday and 1 today


  Can you please post swatches. Pretty please.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 11, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Can you please post swatches. Pretty please.


  Sure, I posted these in the ABH thread. Left to right- Sad Girl, Carina, Bloodline, Heathers. Second pic is Pure Hollywood which came separate. I can't wait to get more!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  do we know a release date?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 11, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> do we know a release date?


  End of March on their site
  But if you are heading to LA Imats or know anyone going to the LA Imats, it is being released there first.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 11, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Sure, I posted these in the ABH thread. Left to right- Sad Girl, Carina, Bloodline, Heathers. Second pic is Pure Hollywood which came separate. I can't wait to get more!


  Pure Hollywood!!! ompom:


----------



## stormborn (Jan 12, 2015)

Have any Canadians ordered off the Limecrime site before? I'm trying to find out if I should expect duty/COD charges when my package gets here.


----------



## gabzillaa (Jan 12, 2015)

random question: how do you guys store your liquid lipsticks?

  I have a lipstick holder for my regular lipsticks, and like a canister thing where I put lip liners & glosses so that's where I've been putting the liquid lipsticks. But my liquid lipstick collection is growing and no longer fits in the canister


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 12, 2015)

I borrowed my mother's phone so I could take these pics to show how Truffle Tease by Colored Raine looked on me. I tried to get some decent lighting with no luck. I really like it. It's a more bold brown than Salem IMO. But LC's formula beats it hands down for me. Raine Fever will arrive tomorrow! I can't wait for that one to arrive.  EDIT* Truffle Raine


----------



## kaitlynxo (Jan 12, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> I borrowed my mother's phone so I could take these pics to show how Truffle Tease by Colored Raine looked on me. I tried to get some decent lighting with no luck. I really like it. It's a more bold brown than Salem IMO. But LC's formula beats it hands down for me. Raine Fever will arrive tomorrow! I can't wait for that one to arrive.


  Looks great on you!


----------



## LiliV (Jan 12, 2015)

gabzillaa said:


> random question: how do you guys store your liquid lipsticks?  I have a lipstick holder for my regular lipsticks, and like a canister thing where I put lip liners & glosses so that's where I've been putting the liquid lipsticks. But my liquid lipstick collection is growing and no longer fits in the canister :wtf2:


  I store mine standing up (same with lipsticks and glosses) to prevent leakage. My lipsticks I have in 1 drawer of my makeup organizer tower and then glosses and liquid lipsticks I have in another drawer in little plastic holders bc they don't stand up nicely on their own


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 12, 2015)

gabzillaa said:


> random question: how do you guys store your liquid lipsticks?  I have a lipstick holder for my regular lipsticks, and like a canister thing where I put lip liners & glosses so that's where I've been putting the liquid lipsticks. But my liquid lipstick collection is growing and no longer fits in the canister :wtf2:


  I lay em on their side in my lip drawer.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 12, 2015)

gabzillaa said:


> random question: how do you guys store your liquid lipsticks?  I have a lipstick holder for my regular lipsticks, and like a canister thing where I put lip liners & glosses so that's where I've been putting the liquid lipsticks. But my liquid lipstick collection is growing and no longer fits in the canister :wtf2:


I stand them up in a scotch glass.  I plan on moving them to a cleaned out candle glass, 14.5oz from B&BW. So I can use the scotch glass for my liners.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 12, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> I borrowed my mother's phone so I could take these pics to show how Truffle Tease by Colored Raine looked on me. I tried to get some decent lighting with no luck. I really like it. It's a more bold brown than Salem IMO. But LC's formula beats it hands down for me. Raine Fever will arrive tomorrow! I can't wait for that one to arrive.


Omgosh this color looks stunninggggg on u  Looking it up now


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 12, 2015)

kaitlynxo said:


> Looks great on you!
> Thank you Kaitlynxo
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *allthingsglam*
> 
> ...






@allthingsglam Awwww Thanks so much for that sweet compliment


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 13, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> I borrowed my mother's phone so I could take these pics to show how Truffle Tease by Colored Raine looked on me. I tried to get some decent lighting with no luck. I really like it. It's a more bold brown than Salem IMO. But LC's formula beats it hands down for me. Raine Fever will arrive tomorrow! I can't wait for that one to arrive.


  Gorgeous!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 13, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> and the scotch?


  Lol it's in the bottle


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 14, 2015)

LiliV said:


>


  Thank you. I love, love, love Vintage. For some reason I thought I would like Sad Girl. SG is okay. Vintage is a beautiful berry-purple,


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 14, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> I borrowed my mother's phone so I could take these pics to show how Truffle Tease by Colored Raine looked on me. I tried to get some decent lighting with no luck. I really like it. It's a more bold brown than Salem IMO. But LC's formula beats it hands down for me. Raine Fever will arrive tomorrow! I can't wait for that one to arrive.


  I love Truffle Tease on you. I may have to give that shade a second look. You look fabulous.


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 14, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I love Truffle Tease on you. I may have to give that shade a second look. You look fabulous.


 @Vandekamp Thank you!! Tha'ts so sweet of you to say that I really like the color. Oh and I apologize for writing the wrong name of the lipstick. Its Truffle Raine from Colored Raine. I am waiting for Raine Fever to come in any day now. CKey (a youtuber and IGer) says that its the closest she has in her collection to MAC's Gunner lipstick as far as color.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 14, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Thank you. I love, love, love Vintage. For some reason I thought I would like Sad Girl. SG is okay. Vintage is a beautiful berry-purple,


  I don't know why I slept on Vintage I'm definitely picking it up in my next order of these!


----------



## shygirl (Jan 14, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> EDIT* Truffle Raine


   You are killing this color! It's so gorgeous on you!


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 14, 2015)

shygirl said:


> You are killing this color! It's so gorgeous on you!


  AWWW.. Thank you so much! I really appreciate the compliment.


----------



## leetskywalker (Jan 14, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> I borrowed my mother's phone so I could take these pics to show how Truffle Tease by Colored Raine looked on me. I tried to get some decent lighting with no luck. I really like it. It's a more bold brown than Salem IMO. But LC's formula beats it hands down for me. Raine Fever will arrive tomorrow! I can't wait for that one to arrive.  EDIT* Truffle Raine


  Love it!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 14, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I don't know why I slept on Vintage I'm definitely picking it up in my next order of these!


  It is totally worth it.


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 14, 2015)

leetskywalker said:


> Love it!!


 @leetskywalker Thank You!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 14, 2015)

@dcarrington your beautiful picture has me wanting truffle I have it in my cart shipping is $5.50 does this company offer free shipping sometimes  This color is absolutely beautiful on u hth


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 14, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> This color is absolutely beautiful on u hth








 Thank you. I'm glad you like it. I wish I knew of a coupon code because that shipping price had me feeling quezy. lol. But ultimately I couldn't resist. I blame it on my irratic decision making I usually suffer from during certain times of the month. lol. This was my first time ordering from them so I am not sure if they offer free shipping occasionally. If I come across a coupon code I will surely let you know of it.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 15, 2015)

I don't think this has been posted yet. New sephora liquid lipsticks.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I stand them up in a scotch glass.  I plan on moving them to a cleaned out candle glass, 14.5oz from B&BW. So I can use the scotch glass for my linersscotch.


:haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

.


----------



## CarmenK (Jan 15, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


So pretty! These will be at my Sephora this weekend, can't wait to check out that purple


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 15, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> :haha:


Lmao I see what you did there


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lmao I see what you did there


Teehee!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 15, 2015)

CarmenK said:


> So pretty! These will be at my Sephora this weekend, can't wait to check out that purple :eyelove:


  Hopefully mine has them tomorrow. I'm gonna return that nasty Bite lip treatment.


----------



## miss0annette (Jan 15, 2015)

Any general tips on applying these? I find that you have to be really careful. I'm pretty good at applying regular lipstick but these not so much.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 15, 2015)

miss0annette said:


> Any general tips on applying these? I find that you have to be really careful. I'm pretty good at applying regular lipstick but these not so much.


I start in the center of my bottom lip, then press my top to it. There is always so much product (on the brush) when I start. That when I press them together slightly, it distributes better. I go over both the top and bottom (once more), then continue working my way out. Starting with my bottom first, then top.  For me doing it this way works, so when I'm ready to do my peaks, there is just enough product to get that crisp line. I've tried so many other methods, this is just what works best for me.   Edited


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 15, 2015)

miss0annette said:


> Any general tips on applying these? I find that you have to be really careful. I'm pretty good at applying regular lipstick but these not so much.


  I always apply the center first and work my way out. Doesn't matter whether you do the top or bottom first, it's personal preference. One thing you don't wanna do is press your lips together. As you apply it to one lip, let it dry while you apply it to the other lip. Pressing or rubbing your lips together can effect the colour payoff, wearability, and how even the lipstick applies. It also helps to apply a lipliner beforehand as well, lining and filling the entire lip. This will help if you don't get an exact even application with just the lipstick. The edge of the liner will tranfer if you don't completely cover it with the lipstick, but the lipstick won't. And as with all lipstick, a lipbalm prep is key. Apply balm before all your makeup, and them completely remove it before you do your liner and lipstick :wink:


----------



## miss0annette (Jan 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I start in the center of my bottom lip, then press my top to it. Then work my way out, bottom first, then top.





erine1881 said:


> I always apply the center first and work my way out. Doesn't matter whether you do the top or bottom first, it's personal preference. One thing you don't wanna do is press your lips together. As you apply it to one lip, let it dry while you apply it to the other lip. Pressing or rubbing your lips together can effect the colour payoff, wearability, and how even the lipstick applies. It also helps to apply a lipliner beforehand as well, lining and filling the entire lip. This will help if you don't get an exact even application with just the lipstick. The edge of the liner will tranfer if you don't completely cover it with the lipstick, but the lipstick won't. And as with all lipstick, a lipbalm prep is key. Apply balm before all your makeup, and them completely remove it before you do your liner and lipstick :wink:


  This is so so helpful! Thank you ladies


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 15, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I don't think this has been posted yet. New sephora liquid lipsticks.


 Well they certainly look nice. I'm eyeing that purple


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 15, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  the first 4 and the last two please!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 15, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Well they certainly look nice. I'm eyeing that purple


  I've heard great things about the first round of colours that sephora had. I'm eyeing the mauve and berry!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 16, 2015)

My sephora didn't have the new lipsticks out yet, but the girl let me swatch and buy the 2 i was interested in!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  #14 Blackberry Sorbet #13 Marvelous Mauve


----------



## LiliV (Jan 16, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> My sephora didn't have the new lipsticks out yet, but the girl let me swatch and buy the 2 i was interested in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ooooh Blackberry Sorbet!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 16, 2015)

#13 is Soar in liquid lipstick form!!! It's stunning!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 16, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> My sephora didn't have the new lipsticks out yet, but the girl let me swatch and buy the 2 i was interested in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





erine1881 said:


> #13 is Soar in liquid lipstick form!!! It's stunning!!!


Thanks for this. They look better than I thought! Did you happen to swatch #15?


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 17, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *LiliV* 




I don't know why I slept on Vintage I'm definitely picking it up in my next order of these!

It is totally worth it.


erine1881 said:


> My sephora didn't have the new lipsticks out yet, but the girl let me swatch and buy the 2 i was interested in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hot!!!!!! That's all I can say. I hope they wear a long time like KVD.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 17, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> #13 is Soar in liquid lipstick form!!! It's stunning!!!


  Good to know. It was on my list.


----------



## deadSAVVY (Jan 17, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> My sephora didn't have the new lipsticks out yet, but the girl let me swatch and buy the 2 i was interested in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They're dreamy!


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 17, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> #13 Marvelous Mauve


  Yup they do look pretty good


----------



## breatheonbeat (Jan 17, 2015)

cashmere, pure hollywood, pa-ree, noo-d fighters, bow and arrow, Lolita (new) rhi rhi wined


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 17, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> cashmere, pure hollywood, pa-ree, noo-d fighters, bow and arrow, Lolita (new) rhi rhi wined


  Hows the ABH one? Hows the formula compared to LC and KVD liquid lipsticks? Im waiting on my order, cant wait to try them


----------



## breatheonbeat (Jan 17, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Hows the ABH one? Hows the formula compared to LC and KVD liquid lipsticks? Im waiting on my order, cant wait to try them


 it is thicker! more of a cream than liquid, but it dries matte and i was able to eat/drink with it on. it has the tiniest bit of transfer- a negligible amount and goes away after a while.   I was worried it wouldn't dry (like the nyx ones) but it does


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 17, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> I was worried it wouldn't dry (like the nyx ones) but it does


  well at least its dries and is matte, i can deal with a bit of transfer!


----------



## breatheonbeat (Jan 17, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> well at least its dries and is matte, i can deal with a bit of transfer!


 it's honestly the tiniest bit. it isn't 'messy' either- for example, i find that lc wicked has transfer (where the other velvetines don't) and it can get messy, but pure hollywood was just a trace of it, then gone altogether


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 17, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> cashmere, pure hollywood, pa-ree, noo-d fighters, bow and arrow, Lolita (new) rhi rhi wined


Thanks for the swatches


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 18, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> cashmere, pure hollywood, pa-ree, noo-d fighters, bow and arrow, Lolita (new) rhi rhi wined


  Cashmere looks darker on you than on others. I love it.  I hope it will look this dark on me.  Thanks for the swatches.  I've never heard of pa-ree. Who makes it?


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 18, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Cashmere looks darker on you than on others. I love it.  I hope it will look this dark on me.  Thanks for the swatches.  I've never heard of pa-ree. Who makes it?


  Velourlips I believe it's a brand in Australia but I got mine from the All cosmetics wholesale website it was the only place I could find it


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 18, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> cashmere, pure hollywood, pa-ree, noo-d fighters, bow and arrow, Lolita (new) rhi rhi wined


Where did you order the Velourlips from?

  Edit: Nevermind, I found your IG!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 18, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Velourlips I believe it's a brand in Australia but I got mine from the All cosmetics wholesale website it was the only place I could find it


  Oh okay. Thank you.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 18, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> My sephora didn't have the new lipsticks out yet, but the girl let me swatch and buy the 2 i was interested in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I could not find this collection and or shades this weekend.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I could not find this collection and or shades this weekend.


  Yeah i had to ask them if they had em and the girl said they had em all in, but no idea when the launch date was. But she let me buy em anyway.


----------



## Jayjayy (Jan 19, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I don't think this has been posted yet. New sephora liquid lipsticks.


  I wish I'd seen this before I bought 2 of em from the site. 07 Cherry Blossom and 12 African Violet were light/pastely on my brown skin. Circa Nicki Minaj a few years ago. I hope they bring out more colors of their Luster Matte liquid lippies--I love those!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 19, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> I wish I'd seen this before I bought 2 of em from the site. 07 Cherry Blossom and 12 African Violet were light/pastely on my brown skin. Circa Nicki Minaj a few years ago. I hope they bring out more colors of their Luster Matte liquid lippies--I love those!


  Really? I thought African Violet was the darkest shade. Are you saying it pulls very light on you? Can you post pictures?


----------



## Jayjayy (Jan 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Really? I thought African Violet was the darkest shade. Are you saying it pulls very light on you? Can you post pictures?


  The two deepest shades are Blackberry Sorbet and Polished Purple. In the picture those are the two on the end. I already exchanged mine, sorry!! For reference I'm about NW43, so maybe on someone fairer AF will pull a little deeper.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 19, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> The two deepest shades are Blackberry Sorbet and Polished Purple. In the picture those are the two on the end. I already exchanged mine, sorry!! For reference I'm about NW43, so maybe on someone fairer AF will pull a little deeper.


  You are correct. My mistake.


----------



## breatheonbeat (Jan 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Cashmere looks darker on you than on others. I love it.  I hope it will look this dark on me.  Thanks for the swatches.  I've never heard of pa-ree. Who makes it?





MissElle12 said:


> Where did you order the Velourlips from?  Edit: Nevermind, I found your IG!


  cashmere is dark on me bc i am roughly a mac nc5- my foundation is 2 parts f&b white and 1 part matchmaster in the lightest shade lolol  and velourlips is an australian drugstore product by a brand called australis. i would definitely recommend them. the formula is thicker than  a velvetine, almost like the nyx soft matte lip creams, but they dry completely matte. i believe you can get them at allcosmeticswholesale, but i think australis ships worldwide.  rhi rhi wined and noo-d fighters are part of the Ac/me range, so you might have to look at that part of the site. an australian friend sent me mine. they are adding 5 new shades in a few weeks, so I will be getting a few of them   lipswatches of the ones I have : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the arm swatches are the real colors- my bathroom light is awful.   australis also has a contour palette that costs around $15usd ... it's a pretty good dupe for a well known contour palette!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 19, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> cashmere is dark on me bc i am roughly a mac nc5- my foundation is 2 parts f&b white and 1 part matchmaster in the lightest shade lolol  and velourlips is an australian drugstore product by a brand called australis. i would definitely recommend them. the formula is thicker than  a velvetine, almost like the nyx soft matte lip creams, but they dry completely matte. i believe you can get them at allcosmeticswholesale, but i think australis ships worldwide.  rhi rhi wined and noo-d fighters are part of the Ac/me range, so you might have to look at that part of the site. an australian friend sent me mine. they are adding 5 new shades in a few weeks, so I will be getting a few of them   lipswatches of the ones I have :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Pretty swatches.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 19, 2015)

very pretty swatches..


----------



## ForeverJenn (Jan 19, 2015)

Subscribed


----------



## emberdarling (Jan 21, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  Ok NEED the last 3. They are perm, right?!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 21, 2015)

emberdarling said:


> Ok NEED the last 3. They are perm, right?!


Yes :nods:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 21, 2015)

I was able to find a handful of the old Sephora lip stains. They only had the first three or four shades. I had been coveting 02 for a while after seeing @pleasantmacabre wear it on instagram. They had four left. I should have got more than just one in hindsight because it's gorgeous.


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 21, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I was able to find a handful of the old Sephora lip stains. They only had the first three or four shades. I had been coveting 02 for a while after seeing @pleasantmacabre wear it on instagram. They had four left. I should have got more than just one in hindsight because it's gorgeous.


  Classic beige is gorgeous, I wonder why it was discontinued. 

  I got my refund from ABH, now I'm debating if I should put that right back into the mauve and watermelon shades. I'm already in spring and summer mode!


----------



## Lina G (Jan 21, 2015)

Was thinking of buying abh spicy lip stain. Does anyone know if its very similar to lady danger?


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 21, 2015)

I kept seeing "gurus" and people saying the ABH ones are hard to remove but I don't have much of a problem, even with just water and a kleenex


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 21, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I kept seeing "gurus" and people saying the ABH ones are hard to remove but I don't have much of a problem, even with just water and a kleenex


  No problems here either. I use Gently Off and it works just fine.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 21, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I kept seeing "gurus" and people saying the ABH ones are hard to remove but I don't have much of a problem, even with just water and a kleenex


  I've actually heard the opposite, that it came off too easily. Unless I misunderstood.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 21, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I've actually heard the opposite, that it came off too easily. Unless I misunderstood.


  It's all in the prep.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 21, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I kept seeing "gurus" and people saying the ABH ones are hard to remove but I don't have much of a problem, even with just water and a kleenex


  They come off like any other product with my makeup remover but if it's a darker color on me it smudges alllllll over my face lol like if I put on Heathers or something and decided I wanted to wear a different shade for the day I'm stuck lol


----------



## colormefab (Jan 21, 2015)

So  I've been on a liquid lipstick kick and apparently so have these brands ..so many new lines as of recently.

  I had my eyes on:
  Dose ofColors - Berry Me and Purple Rain
  Coloured Raine- Raine Fever
  LaSplash- All of them lol (for $11, why not?)

  Anybody have LaSplash? What do you think of them?

  How close is Purple Raine to LC's Pansy or Pretty Zombies' Three Witches?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 21, 2015)

colormefab said:


> So  I've been on a liquid lipstick kick and apparently so have these brands ..so many new lines as of recently.
> 
> I had my eyes on:
> Dose ofColors - Berry Me and Purple Rain
> ...


  I think @Dolly Snow has tried and liked the LaSplash ones.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 21, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I think @Dolly Snow  has tried and liked the LaSplash ones.


I have and I love them. They smell like paint though. But man oh man do they stick on like super glue lol


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 21, 2015)

The LaSplash ones are perm now too. I was thinking of getting some of the new colours, but i can't do paint.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 21, 2015)

Reverb 





  Rocker





  Wizard





  Televator


  KVD new metallic liquid lipsticks
  There are ten in total, she has only posted 4 so far


----------



## LiliV (Jan 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Reverb
> 
> Rocker
> 
> ...


  I don't like metallics or frosts for lipsticks but those look gorgeous!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Reverb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 21, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I don't like metallics or frosts for lipsticks but those look gorgeous!


I'm the same. I'm not a frosty, metallic lipstick wearer...but you say liquid to matte metallic and I'm all over it lol


----------



## colormefab (Jan 21, 2015)

Televator is a must. I wonder if i'll ever go on a no-buy...*sigh*


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Reverb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  oh maaaaaaaaaaaah goodness. This is an absolute need. I love metallics. One of my favorite liquid lippies is OCC Black Metal Dahlia, which is metallic.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jan 21, 2015)

I need those kvd lippies I hope they have a good formula I have the nyx wicked lippies which are similar colors but they slide all over the place so something that's a bit dryer and more matte would be nice.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jan 21, 2015)

I picked up 4 of the new matte velvet Rimmel liquid lip colors and I wore Apollo today and I really liked it, it's a really nice peachy nude color. I also grabbed the red, the pinky nude and berry colors. They stay on well too definitely worth the $5.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 21, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> No problems here either. I use Gently Off and it works just fine.


 Yeah I was expecting something difficult to remove and was surprised, I like them easy to remove anyway. As long as theyll last all day.  





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I've actually heard the opposite, that it came off too easily. Unless I misunderstood.


 Oh really? I was even seeing photos on IG of people commenting about how they were hard to remove  





LiliV said:


> They come off like any other product with my makeup remover but if it's a darker color on me it smudges alllllll over my face lol like if I put on Heathers or something and decided I wanted to wear a different shade for the day I'm stuck lol


 Aww haha. I only got bright colours so I can't relate but that sucks.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 21, 2015)

Jeez, liquid metallic mattes?  I'm still trying to get caught up on the regular ones. LOL


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 22, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Reverb
> 
> Rocker
> 
> ...


  OMG  I've been lemming Melt Blow and OCC Technopagan something serious lately...so obviously I need Televator, Wizard, and Reverb!  Thank you Dolly!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 22, 2015)

just reverb and televator for me


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 22, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I picked up 4 of the new matte velvet Rimmel liquid lip colors and I wore Apollo today and I really liked it, it's a really nice peachy nude color. I also grabbed the red, the pinky nude and berry colors. They stay on well too definitely worth the $5.


  Which other ones did you get? I got three and they have great quality. I ended up with Burning Lava, Meteoric Matte, and Orange-ology.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 22, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Reverb
> 
> Rocker
> 
> ...


  I'm not a big metallic fan but that's blue is interesting


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jan 22, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Which other ones did you get? I got three and they have great quality. I ended up with Burning Lava, Meteoric Matte, and Orange-ology.


I got burning lava, meteoric matte and atomic rose. Only one I didn't grab is orange-ology but I might grab it later idk yet I like that they aren't super drying I wore one of my la splash liquid mattes today and the staying power is awesome but they are so drying on my lips.


----------



## ForeverJenn (Jan 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Reverb
> 
> Rocker
> 
> ...


   :eyelove: I see this on Instagram. Any word on when this will be available?


----------



## Sandy072 (Jan 23, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I don't think this has been posted yet. New sephora liquid lipsticks.





erine1881 said:


> My sephora didn't have the new lipsticks out yet, but the girl let me swatch and buy the 2 i was interested in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Someone online said #14 was a good dupe for dose of colors berry me... What do you think [@]erine1881[/@]?


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 23, 2015)

Sandy072 said:


> Someone online said #14 was a good dupe for dose of colors berry me... What do you think [@]erine1881[/@]?


  I'll compare them when i get home for ya.


----------



## Sandy072 (Jan 23, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I'll compare them when i get home for ya.


 TIA!   My sephora showed that they had these in stock online, but I called to be sure. They told me they were in the back and not getting put out until Monday. The SA was nice enough to pull a few for me to pick up today. I ended up with marvelous mauve (13) and blackberry sorbet (14) just like miss [@]erine1881[/@]. Pink soufflé looked nice. I may go back.  Once you take the plastic wrapping off of these, there's nothing on the label that tells you the name, just the number, as a heads up.   Here's some comparison swatches: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Natural light. NYX Copenhagen, sephora 14.  Then the new KVD lolita, sephora 13, old KVD lolita.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 indoor light  Copenhagen is a bit more red than blackberry sorbet.  The mauve shade doesn't compare to lolita at all on a hand swatch.   And lip swatch of 14:


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 23, 2015)

Sandy072 said:


> Someone online said #14 was a good dupe for dose of colors berry me... What do you think [@]erine1881[/@]?


  Here you go hun!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  #14 and BM  #14 is a shade or two darker. Definitely the same colour, just a but darker.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 23, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Here you go hun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep! Need #14!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 23, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Yep! Need #14!


  OMG yes! Everyone does!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 23, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> OMG yes! Everyone does!


I think I like it more than Berry Me since it's darker too. I'm gonna pop it into my cart right now!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 23, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I think I like it more than Berry Me since it's darker too. I'm gonna pop it into my cart right now!


  I'm contemplating a BU, along with BUs of #13!  I'm not a mauvey/pink person but it's a beaut!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 23, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I think I like it more than Berry Me since it's darker too. I'm gonna pop it into my cart right now!


  I am going to pick up #14 tomorrow. It does look richer and darker than Berry Me. I like Berry Me but I am not in love with it. I wish it was darker. Can't wait to grab # 14.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 23, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I'm contemplating a BU, along with BUs of #13!  I'm not a mauvey/pink person but it's a beaut!


I'm not either,but that one is beautiful!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 23, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I'm contemplating a BU, along with BUs of #13!  I'm not a mauvey/pink person but it's a beaut!


  #14 is definitely BU worthy.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 23, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I am going to pick up #14 tomorrow. It does look richer and darker than Berry Me. I like Berry Me but I am not in love with it. I wish it was darker. Can't wait to grab # 14.


The Sephora site is saying they have it in the JCP by my house, I think I'll pop in after work tomorrow and snag it.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 23, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I am going to pick up #14 tomorrow. It does look richer and darker than Berry Me. I like Berry Me but I am not in love with it. I wish it was darker. Can't wait to grab # 14.


  Well that wirks out then!   





NaomiH said:


> The Sephora site is saying they have it in the JCP by my house, I think I'll pop in after work tomorrow and snag it.


  Perfect!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 23, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Well that wirks out then! Perfect!


  Erine1881 do you like Berry Me?


----------



## Sandy072 (Jan 23, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Here you go hun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks!  Not different enough from berry me to justify both. I wore #14 through an oily dinner, held up decent except the typical, inner most part of lips. I'm really liking it!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 23, 2015)

Sandy072 said:


> Thanks!  Not different enough from berry me to justify both. I wore #14 through an oily dinner, held up decent except the typical, inner most part of lips. I'm really liking it!


  Thank you Sandy072.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 23, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Erine1881 do you like Berry Me?


  I do! I like those type of colours, and the wear is very nice.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 23, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> #14 is a shade or two darker. Definitely the same colour, just a but darker.


  Dang it...totally need #14


----------



## Shannyn (Jan 23, 2015)

Hello. _ Please excuse the not so great lighting in this photo. The lip swatch of Blackberry Sorbet was not cooperating with me. In real life it was a tad bit darker. _

  I picked up 3 of the new Sephora Collection Cream Lip Stains - *#13 Marvelous Mauve, #14 Blackberry Sorbet and #15 Polished Purple*

  I am loving the new formulation of these lip stains as they are more hydrating and long-lasting than the older formula in my opinion. *Marvelous Mauve* falls right in between Stila's Patina and Kat Von D's Lolita. *Blackberry Sorbet* was really close to Dose of Colors Berry Me. *Polished Purple* is a beautiful purple that is quite unique!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 23, 2015)

Shannyn said:


> Hello. _ Please excuse the not so great lighting in this photo. The lip swatch of Blackberry Sorbet was not cooperating with me. In real life it was a tad bit darker. _  I picked up 3 of the new Sephora Collection Cream Lip Stains - *#13 Marvelous Mauve, #14 Blackberry Sorbet and #15 Polished Purple*  I am loving the new formulation of these lip stains as they are more hydrating and long-lasting than the older formula in my opinion. *Marvelous Mauve* falls right in between Stila's Patina and Kat Von D's Lolita. *Blackberry Sorbet* was really close to Dose of Colors Berry Me. *Polished Purple* is a beautiful purple that is quite unique!


Need them all! Gorgeous swatches btw


----------



## Shannyn (Jan 23, 2015)

Aww thank you so much! <3


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 24, 2015)

Shannyn said:


> Hello. _ Please excuse the not so great lighting in this photo. The lip swatch of Blackberry Sorbet was not cooperating with me. In real life it was a tad bit darker. _  I picked up 3 of the new Sephora Collection Cream Lip Stains - *#13 Marvelous Mauve, #14 Blackberry Sorbet and #15 Polished Purple*  I am loving the new formulation of these lip stains as they are more hydrating and long-lasting than the older formula in my opinion. *Marvelous Mauve* falls right in between Stila's Patina and Kat Von D's Lolita. *Blackberry Sorbet* was really close to Dose of Colors Berry Me. *Polished Purple* is a beautiful purple that is quite unique!


  Beautiful swatches. I LOVE them all on you. I will certainly pick up #13 and #14, for sure.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 24, 2015)

Shannyn said:


> Hello. _ Please excuse the not so great lighting in this photo. The lip swatch of Blackberry Sorbet was not cooperating with me. In real life it was a tad bit darker. _
> 
> I picked up 3 of the new Sephora Collection Cream Lip Stains - *#13 Marvelous Mauve, #14 Blackberry Sorbet and #15 Polished Purple*
> 
> I am loving the new formulation of these lip stains as they are more hydrating and long-lasting than the older formula in my opinion. *Marvelous Mauve* falls right in between Stila's Patina and Kat Von D's Lolita. *Blackberry Sorbet* was really close to Dose of Colors Berry Me. *Polished Purple* is a beautiful purple that is quite unique!


  gorgeous!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 24, 2015)

Shannyn said:


> Hello. _ Please excuse the not so great lighting in this photo. The lip swatch of Blackberry Sorbet was not cooperating with me. In real life it was a tad bit darker. _  I picked up 3 of the new Sephora Collection Cream Lip Stains - *#13 Marvelous Mauve, #14 Blackberry Sorbet and #15 Polished Purple*  I am loving the new formulation of these lip stains as they are more hydrating and long-lasting than the older formula in my opinion. *Marvelous Mauve* falls right in between Stila's Patina and Kat Von D's Lolita. *Blackberry Sorbet* was really close to Dose of Colors Berry Me. *Polished Purple* is a beautiful purple that is quite unique!


Great swatches thanks!


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 24, 2015)

Shannyn said:


> Hello. _ Please excuse the not so great lighting in this photo. The lip swatch of Blackberry Sorbet was not cooperating with me. In real life it was a tad bit darker. _  I picked up 3 of the new Sephora Collection Cream Lip Stains - *#13 Marvelous Mauve, #14 Blackberry Sorbet and #15 Polished Purple*  I am loving the new formulation of these lip stains as they are more hydrating and long-lasting than the older formula in my opinion. *Marvelous Mauve* falls right in between Stila's Patina and Kat Von D's Lolita. *Blackberry Sorbet* was really close to Dose of Colors Berry Me. *Polished Purple* is a beautiful purple that is quite unique!


 Lovely swatches!


----------



## StyleBlack (Jan 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Wizard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes, please!

  I'm not into "unusual" lip colours at all, but that teal looks divine.


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 26, 2015)

Shannyn said:


> Hello. _ Please excuse the not so great lighting in this photo. The lip swatch of Blackberry Sorbet was not cooperating with me. In real life it was a tad bit darker. _
> 
> I picked up 3 of the new Sephora Collection Cream Lip Stains - *#13 Marvelous Mauve, #14 Blackberry Sorbet and #15 Polished Purple*
> 
> I am loving the new formulation of these lip stains as they are more hydrating and long-lasting than the older formula in my opinion. *Marvelous Mauve* falls right in between Stila's Patina and Kat Von D's Lolita. *Blackberry Sorbet* was really close to Dose of Colors Berry Me. *Polished Purple* is a beautiful purple that is quite unique!


  These are great swatches. I have heard some good things about these, will have to try a couple.


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Reverb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Super intrigued by these...I have one of the foiled ones that was d/c, I liked it. I hope these are as nice.

  Have you seen the new LaSplash ones coming out?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 26, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Super intrigued by these...I have one of the foiled ones that was d/c, I liked it. I hope these are as nice.  Have you seen the new LaSplash ones coming out?


Yes that are HP themed


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes that are HP themed


  .....WHAAAAT?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 27, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> .....WHAAAAT?


Let me go and tag you on IG


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Let me go and tag you on IG


  I just found it, I'm about to post here so everyone can see I AM FREAKING OUT


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 27, 2015)

Okay LaSplash, you won. I managed to skip everything else but y'all figured out what gets me hyped. Omg.


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes that are HP themed


  I KNOOOOW!!!


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 27, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Okay LaSplash, you won. I managed to skip everything else but y'all figured out what gets me hyped. Omg.


  I especially want Ravenclaw and Bellatrix. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ...And Sirius.....eh I WANTZ THEM ALL.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 27, 2015)

My only thing is, what about licensing? This is pretty blatant and LaSplash isn't big enough to actually have paid WB for the rights. I've seen Disney go after small indie companies, I wouldn't doubt WB would go after them over this. I see these getting renamed before launch.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 27, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Okay LaSplash, you won. I managed to skip everything else but y'all figured out what gets me hyped. Omg.


Lol didn't see you posted first haha Yes right! I need them.


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 27, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> My only thing is, what about licensing? This is pretty blatant and LaSplash isn't big enough to actually have paid WB for the rights. I've seen Disney go after small indie companies, I wouldn't doubt WB would go after them over this. I see these getting renamed before launch.


  True...however technically they are just names...and even Raven Claw was separated unlike in the books. They might find it hard pressed to win, since you can't license a persons name.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 27, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> True...however technically they are just names...and even Raven Claw was separated unlike in the books. They might find it hard pressed to win, since you can't license a persons name.


  Disney managed to get collections renamed over about that much (looking at Hello Waffle's Tangled and Frozen collections).


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 27, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> True...however technically they are just names...and even Raven Claw was separated unlike in the books. They might find it hard pressed to win, since you can't license a persons name.


  Not to mention WB's lawyers will be MUCH better than LaSplash lawyers I'm sure.


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 27, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Not to mention WB's lawyers will be MUCH better than LaSplash lawyers I'm sure.


  I'm sure. Interesting to see if they do change the names.


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 27, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Okay LaSplash, you won. I managed to skip everything else but y'all figured out what gets me hyped. Omg.





Dolly Snow said:


> novocainedreams said:
> 
> 
> > Super intrigued by these...I have one of the foiled ones that was d/c, I liked it. I hope these are as nice.  Have you seen the new LaSplash ones coming out?
> ...


  YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 27, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Okay LaSplash, you won. I managed to skip everything else but y'all figured out what gets me hyped. Omg.


  Damn those look good, I want the bottom 3


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 27, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I just found it, I'm about to post here so everyone can see I AM FREAKING OUT


I was freaking out too and will be buying all of them just for their names!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 27, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Okay LaSplash, you won. I managed to skip everything else but y'all figured out what gets me hyped. Omg.


Sirius is what I wanted Melt's DGAF to be. It looks close to Illamasqua's Disciple which I've been wanting forever so I'm totally stoked for it.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 27, 2015)

I just looked at their shipping for outside the US and it said $30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hell to the no


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 27, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I just looked at their shipping for outside the US and it said $30 hboy:  hell to the no


That's ridiculous! Maybe someone can CP them for you.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 27, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I just looked at their shipping for outside the US and it said $30 hboy:  hell to the no


  A CP would be around $7 or $8 for shipping!


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 27, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> That's ridiculous! Maybe someone can CP them for you.


 That's a good idea, might have to do that  





erine1881 said:


> A CP would be around $7 or $8 for shipping!


 Yeah that's definitely much better, I might do that!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 27, 2015)

The LaSpalsh lip mousse will be out on the 30th of Jan. 10 shades


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> The LaSpalsh lip mousse will be out on the 30th of Jan. 10 shades


  YES!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 27, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> YES!!!


I'm excited. Makes me want to do the nana dance :lol: :nanas:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> The LaSpalsh lip mousse will be out on the 30th of Jan. 10 shades


#BUYALLTHEHPINSPIREDLIPPIES!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 27, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> #BUYALLTHEHPINSPIREDLIPPIES!


:nanas: yaaaaas all of them


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 27, 2015)

6 of the 10


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 27, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> 6 of the 10


   the 2nd, 3rd and red are on my want list, they look great


----------



## jaymuse (Jan 27, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> 6 of the 10


Just subscribed.
  These are all GORGEOUS I might have to grab the whole set!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 27, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> the 2nd, 3rd and red are on my want list, they look great





jaymuse said:


> Just subscribed. These are all GORGEOUS I might have to grab the whole set!


  All 6/10 for me so far! #lipstickwhore


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes that are HP themed


  what is hp?


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 27, 2015)

I officially cannot keep up with LASPLASH LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 27, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> what is hp?


Harry Potter   





Prettypackages said:


> I officially cannot keep up with LASPLASH LOL


always something new with them lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 27, 2015)

AHHH Thank you.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> 6 of the 10


The top 5 are on my list!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> The top 5 are on my list!


  Great list!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Great list!


Gracias!


----------



## Sandy072 (Jan 28, 2015)

Just coming on here to rave about the sephora lip creams. I wore marvelous mauve for the second time today and it has lasted all day, no touch ups, tons of drinking throughout the day and three square meals. It looks incredible. It wears better on me than the KVD liquid lippies. I'm in love!


----------



## MissKittie (Jan 28, 2015)

Now you all know that I have an addiction to matte liquid lipsticks lol (see my collection above). These are my new babies...

*Kat Von D*
  Bow & Arrow

*Hourglass*
  Icon

*Pretty Zombie Cosmetics*
  Vamp
  Dahlia

*Stila*
  Bellissima
  Carina
  Amore

*Sephora Cream Lip Stains*
  02 Peach Tart
  04 Coral Crush
  06 Pink Souffle
  07 Cherry Blossom
  08 Whipped Blush
  09 Watermelon Slice
  10 Mandarin Muse
  12 African Violet
  13 Marvelous Mauve
  14 Blackberry Sorbet
  15 Polished Purple

*LA Splash Lip Couture*
  Innocent Vixen
  Untamed
  Vindictive
  Poison Apple
  Till Midnight
  Venom
  Phantom
  Forbidden
  Ghoulish
  Malevolent
  Hidden Desires

  Here's my Wishlist...
  The new Kat Von D metallic lipsticks
  The Coloured Raine LLS
  The Dose Of Colors LLS
  The new LA Splash LLS
  The Fyrinnae LLS
  Lime Crime ~ Cashmere, Utopia, Pink Velvet, Riot
  Stila ~ Fiore, Dolce, Patina, Tesoro


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 28, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> 6 of the 10


  WANT!


----------



## emberdarling (Jan 29, 2015)

wha wha what the hell, I can't keep up!! I sooo want those metallic Kat von d...like someone else said they seem like a better version of Nyx Wickeds.... I also of course still want the sephora brand one. Luckily a friend of mine works there and can buy them with her good discount. 
  And last but not least THOSE. HP. LIPPIES. I die.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 29, 2015)

I dont know if you all are familiar with Lise Watier but they are coming out with liquid lipsticks, i got to sneak a peek at them yesterday. wish i took a few pictures. they look really pretty


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 29, 2015)

HP lippies will be available tomorrow noon pst


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 29, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> HP lippies will be available tomorrow noon pst


 HP?  I think I'm behind on info here


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 29, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> HP?  I think I'm behind on info here


  Harry Potter


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 29, 2015)

Scurried back to Sephora and picked up #13 (Marvelous Mauve) and #14 (Blackberry Sorbet) today! They're soo pretty. I'm loving these! And $13, too! Not bad! (Now I have 5... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 29, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> HP lippies will be available tomorrow noon pst


:happydance: Can't wait!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 29, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> HP lippies will be available tomorrow noon pst


  Right when I'm in the middle of a photoshoot


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 29, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> MissElle12 said:
> 
> 
> > HP lippies will be available tomorrow noon pst
> ...


   Boooo! I have no experience with this company though. Is stalking required or can we take our time to order?


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 29, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Boooo! I have no experience with this company though. Is stalking required or can we take our time to order?


  No clue. I've never ordered from them before.


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 29, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Boooo! I have no experience with this company though. Is stalking required or can we take our time to order?


  Usually you can take your time.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 29, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Boooo! I have no experience with this company though. Is stalking required or can we take our time to order?


You can take your time. Stuff doesn't sell out quick and the site doesn't crash. No need to stalk babe. They are like melt...super easy and a breeze


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 29, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> MissElle12 said:
> 
> 
> > Boooo! I have no experience with this company though. Is stalking required or can we take our time to order?
> ...





novocainedreams said:


> MissElle12 said:
> 
> 
> > Boooo! I have no experience with this company though. Is stalking required or can we take our time to order?
> ...


  Thanks ladies!


----------



## MissKittie (Jan 29, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Right when I'm in the middle of a photoshoot


  Right! I'll be in update tomorrow! Maybe I can sneak out for a "bathroom break" lol.


----------



## stormborn (Jan 30, 2015)

MissKittie said:


> Now you all know that I have an addiction to matte liquid lipsticks lol (see my collection above). These are my new babies...  *Kat Von D* Bow & Arrow  *Hourglass* Icon  *Pretty Zombie Cosmetics* Vamp Dahlia  *Stila* Bellissima Carina Amore  *Sephora Cream Lip Stains* 02 Peach Tart 04 Coral Crush 06 Pink Souffle 07 Cherry Blossom 08 Whipped Blush 09 Watermelon Slice 10 Mandarin Muse 12 African Violet 13 Marvelous Mauve 14 Blackberry Sorbet 15 Polished Purple  *LA Splash Lip Couture* Innocent Vixen Untamed Vindictive Poison Apple Till Midnight Venom Phantom Forbidden Ghoulish Malevolent Hidden Desires  Here's my Wishlist... The new Kat Von D metallic lipsticks The Coloured Raine LLS The Dose Of Colors LLS The new LA Splash LLS The Fyrinnae LLS Lime Crime ~ Cashmere, Utopia, Pink Velvet, Riot Stila ~ Fiore, Dolce, Patina, Tesoro


  Would you mind swatching Peach Tart and Coral Crush for me please?


----------



## emberdarling (Jan 30, 2015)

Wait hP come out TOMORROW?! oh my. and are they limited edition?! I'm surprised that you guys say take our time...I thought their last bundle sold out very quickly and that's why they brought it back and then brought it back again? so confused.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 30, 2015)

emberdarling said:


> Wait hP come out TOMORROW?! oh my. and are they limited edition?! I'm surprised that you guys say take our time...I thought their last bundle sold out very quickly and that's why they brought it back and then brought it back again? so confused.


HP today at noon pst. The last bundle sold out in 3 days lol


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> emberdarling said:
> 
> 
> > Wait hP come out TOMORROW?! oh my. and are they limited edition?! I'm surprised that you guys say take our time...I thought their last bundle sold out very quickly and that's why they brought it back and then brought it back again? so confused.
> ...


  Compared to what we're used to with MAC, that's a lifetime! lol


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 30, 2015)

They said they were going to put up swatches...but nothing yet...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 30, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Compared to what we're used to with MAC, that's a lifetime! lol


Lol right   





MissElle12 said:


> They said they were going to put up swatches...but nothing yet...


I've been waiting and nada.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 30, 2015)

Finally


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


Finally!


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 30, 2015)

Sirius, Bellatrix, and Nagini for me!


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 30, 2015)

Hope you all get the ones you want!


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 30, 2015)

Anyone tried Makeup Monsters? They started following me IG, kind of remind me of PZC, I may order a few to try em out. Their website is down because theyll be coming out with some newbies as well


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 30, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Anyone tried Makeup Monsters? They started following me IG, kind of remind me of PZC, I may order a few to try em out. Their website is down because theyll be coming out with some newbies as well


Yes, I've been wanting to try them out too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 30, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Sirius, Bellatrix, and Nagini for me!


They are up!


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes, I've been wanting to try them out too.


  I wanted a few PERM MAC items but I think I'll skip them and get a few of MM lipsticks instead.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 30, 2015)

Picked up all except the orange, pink and purpley pink one. 
  Thanks to my sister!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 30, 2015)

http://shop-lasplashcosmetics.com/makeup/lips/lipstick/smitten-liptint.html

  Link if anyone needs it


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 30, 2015)

found this code for 10% off 
AFFILIATE-IHQT1H


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Picked up all except the orange, pink and purpley pink one.
> Thanks to my sister!


  Can't wait to see you in Raven's Claw. I'm wondering how it compares to LC Wicked.


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 30, 2015)

Done!

  THANK YOU Diligaf for the promo code!!!


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 30, 2015)

I got a receipt from PayPal...but I didn't get an order confirmation # or email from LA Splash.  Is that the norm?

  Did the site crash?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 30, 2015)

found this code for 10% off 
AFFILIATE-IHQT1H


MissElle12 said:


> I got a receipt from PayPal...but I didn't get an order confirmation # or email from LA Splash.  Is that the norm?
> 
> Did the site crash?


  Maybe their site is behind Paypal? Give it a few hours to update? I've never ordered from them before so I can't tell you. I'm waiting for more swatches before I commit. What colors did you get?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 30, 2015)

The site is crawling for me


  edit: I keep getting an error message


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 30, 2015)

Omg. Where the site was acting up I had more in my basket than I wanted, I went to edit it and said there is nothing in my basket.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 30, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> The site is crawling for me   edit: I keep getting an error message





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Omg. Where the site was acting up I had more in my basket than I wanted, I went to edit it and said there is nothing in my basket.


  Update your cart when you can, and when you get the error messages, refresh. That has worked for me. It has finally caught up. Whatever it says in the top right corner about your basket is not true. As you add items when the cart comes up you will see your total going up. And when you go to your basket to update it will show. It emptied my basket twice, but since then it has been fine.


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 30, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I got a receipt from PayPal...but I didn't get an order confirmation # or email from LA Splash.  Is that the norm?
> 
> Did the site crash?
> Maybe their site is behind Paypal? Give it a few hours to update? I've never ordered from them before so I can't tell you. I'm waiting for more swatches before I commit. What colors did you get?


  Strange.  They took the money so it should be ok I hope.  I got Nagini, Bellatrix, and Sirius. I wanted Charmed but I wasn't sure if it would look good on me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 30, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I got a receipt from PayPal...but I didn't get an order confirmation # or email from LA Splash.  Is that the norm?  Did the site crash?


You should get a confirm soon. I've never tried paying with paypal.  I usually get a confirm within a min.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 30, 2015)

I paid with paypal and I have already gotten email confirmation from LASplash and paypal. The waiting begins.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 30, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Update your cart when you can, and when you get the error messages, refresh. That has worked for me. It has finally caught up. Whatever it says in the top right corner about your basket is not true. As you add items when the cart comes up you will see your total going up. And when you go to your basket to update it will show. It emptied my basket twice, but since then it has been fine.


  I decided to take it as a sign and wait. I have the money but I'd rather get my first paycheck before I start spending money. These aren't LE are they?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 30, 2015)

Swatches!


----------



## shygirl (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm so boring! I only picked up Spellbound.


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm thinking I'll pick up Bellatrix, Raven Claw and Sirius now...@Dolly Snow did you pick up any? I want to get another lip couture in Til Midnight(orangish red one) and I want to try the twist up chubby pencils.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 30, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> I'm thinking I'll pick up Bellatrix, Raven Claw and Sirius now...@Dolly Snow  did you pick up any? I want to get another lip couture in Til Midnight(orangish red one) and I want to try the twist up chubby pencils.


All except number 3, 4, 5 lol


----------



## breatheonbeat (Jan 30, 2015)

has anyone tried the ebay $1 liquid lipsticks, the me now generation ones? makeupbyalo just posted about them. i just ordered 3- very curious


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> All except number 3, 4, 5 lol


  Nice! Those are the three I'd probably skip too, oh and 6...but I am probably going to go back and pick them up late since I don't think they are LE. Fyrinnae's liquid's are back and I want to get Vixen....gah. LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 30, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Nice! Those are the three I'd probably skip too, oh and 6...but I am probably going to go back and pick them up late since I don't think they are LE. Fyrinnae's liquid's are back and I want to get Vixen....gah. LOL


Crap...they are lol shoot!  So many damn brands with pretty things :lol:


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So many damn brands with pretty things


  I knooooow. Haha. And I am going to the city this weekend....shopping!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 30, 2015)

I got Raven's Claw and Sirius.  If I like these, I plan to grab Bellatrix, Nagini, Spellbound and Inflamed.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Swatches!


  They look so good!


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 30, 2015)

I swear LASplash's website never works during these releases....won't let me check out.

  Well got my Fyrinnae Liquid Lipstick in Vixen and a couple of the non-matte liquid lustre's. Hehe.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Jan 30, 2015)

Do y'all think 05 (Bewitched) could be a dupe for Lime Crime's Utopia?


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 30, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> Do y'all think 05 (Bewitched) could be a dupe for Lime Crime's Utopia?


  I thought it might be which is why I was skipping it, since I have Utopia.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Jan 30, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> I thought it might be which is why I was skipping it, since I have Utopia.


  I might go for it then because I've been wanting Utopia or would you say that waiting for Utopia is worth the extra $$?


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> MissElle12 said:
> 
> 
> > I got a receipt from PayPal...but I didn't get an order confirmation # or email from LA Splash.  Is that the norm?  Did the site crash?
> ...


  I ordered at 3:04pm est, now it's 7:40pm and no email confirmation. Ugh I hope it went through.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 30, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I ordered at 3:04pm est, now it's 7:40pm and no email confirmation. Ugh I hope it went through.


 Can you check your account on the website or did you checkout as a guest (is that an option?)


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 30, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I ordered at 3:04pm est, now it's 7:40pm and no email confirmation. Ugh I hope it went through.


I haven't gotten one from La Splash either,just the auto confirmation from PayPal. I checked my account and it's there so I'm sure everything is fine.


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 30, 2015)

sagehen said:


> MissElle12 said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered at 3:04pm est, now it's 7:40pm and no email confirmation. Ugh I hope it went through.
> ...





NaomiH said:


> MissElle12 said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered at 3:04pm est, now it's 7:40pm and no email confirmation. Ugh I hope it went through.
> ...


  I didn't make an account on their site, I was rushing because I clock out of work at 3:30...so I guess I was a guest? Lol  Thanks Naomi! That makes me feel better.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 30, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I didn't make an account on their site, I was rushing because I clock out of work at 3:30...so I guess I was a guest? Lol  Thanks Naomi! That makes me feel better.


I got curious and just checked my spam and found my confirmation email in there from 4:21pm! Lol. Maybe yours is there too?


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 30, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> [quote name="MissElle12" url="/t/190143/liquid-lipstick-thread/540#post_2882122"  I didn't make an account on their site, I was rushing because I clock out of work at 3:30...so I guess I was a guest? Lol  Thanks Naomi! That makes me feel better.


I got curious and just checked my spam and found my confirmation email in there from 4:21pm! Lol. Maybe yours is there too?[/quote]  Lemme go check!


----------



## emberdarling (Jan 30, 2015)

glad you ladies got what you wanted! I deff want Sirius Ravens Claw Nagini and Bellatrix. Especially Bellatrix and Sirius. I don't have any money right now though so I'm hoping these make a comeback or become permanent at some point. If not I guess it's not in the cards for me!


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 30, 2015)

@NaomiH yep it was in the Junk email folder! Thank you!! :kisses:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 30, 2015)

emberdarling said:


> glad you ladies got what you wanted! I deff want Sirius Ravens Claw Nagini and Bellatrix. Especially Bellatrix and Sirius. I don't have any money right now though so I'm hoping these make a comeback or become permanent at some point. If not I guess it's not in the cards for me!


Are they LE? I really hope they stick around for awhile,I want a few other colours myself. I hope you're able to get all the ones you want.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 30, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> @NaomiH yep it was in the Junk email folder! Thank you!! :kisses:


:cheer: Yay! You're welcome!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Finally


  I love it.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 30, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I love it.


You getting any,Vande?


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 30, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I got Raven's Claw and Sirius.  If I like these, I plan to grab Bellatrix, Nagini, Spellbound and Inflamed.


  :stars:  Yay. I hope you love it Nay.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 30, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> You getting any,Vande?


   Nope. I am going to skip it. :fluffy:


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 30, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> I thought it might be which is why I was skipping it, since I have Utopia.





slowlikehoney said:


> Do y'all think 05 (Bewitched) could be a dupe for Lime Crime's Utopia?


  They do like similar to me.


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 30, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> Do y'all think 05 (Bewitched) could be a dupe for Lime Crime's Utopia?


 That was my first thought when I saw the swatch.


----------



## MissKittie (Jan 30, 2015)

I ended up getting Bellatrix, Sirius, Nagini, Raven Claw, spellbound, and charmed


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Swatches!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  This is what I want to know! If they are LE I'll go ahead and get them but if not I want to wait til I get my check next week.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 30, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Loooove. I need 01, and 06-10.   This is what I want to know! If they are LE I'll go ahead and get them but if not I want to wait til I get my check next week.


I asked on IG. We'll see.


----------



## emberdarling (Jan 31, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I asked on IG. We'll see.


   thanks for asking cause I wasn't sure. I just assumed cause it feels like all their best stuff is LE!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 31, 2015)

emberdarling said:


> thanks for asking cause I wasn't sure. I just assumed cause it feels like all their best stuff is LE!


  As aside from Nars isn't every new color and collection LE these days. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 31, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> I knooooow. Haha. And I am going to the city this weekend....shopping!! :thud:


:lol: aaah how many goodies are you picking up this weekend? Any makeup?


----------



## breatheonbeat (Jan 31, 2015)

ordered ravens claw  figured I'll check one of these out since I'm now passing on riot... I'll probably grab charmed and some originals later this week  I also did order some of the $1 ones off of eBay... if anyone is interested, I'll keep ya posted 





 I did 18, 26, 33- I mean if they are awful, I am out $3  OH and alexmybeautymark foreverlips! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 middle shade!


----------



## Shleeface (Jan 31, 2015)

I ordered Sirius, since I'm having a severe lack of dark blue mattes in my life after the DGAF debacle, and Bellatrix for my friend.  If I like the formula I'll definitely be picking up Raven Claw and Charmed, and probably a Bellatrix for myself.


----------



## Indieprincess (Jan 31, 2015)

ForeverJenn said:


> :eyelove: I see this on Instagram. Any word on when this will be available?


  I hope they come out soon because I want them all.


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 31, 2015)

Has anyone been able to find Sephora's Marvelous Mauve? It's out at every store I call. :-(


----------



## slowlikehoney (Jan 31, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Has anyone been able to find Sephora's Marvelous Mauve? It's out at every store I call. :-(


  I found mine at a SiJCP. Nothing on the display was labeled correctly, though, so it was a bit of a challenge. I had to look through everything.


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 31, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> I found mine at a SiJCP. Nothing on the display was labeled correctly, though, so it was a bit of a challenge. I had to look through everything.


  Hmm maybe I will have to go check the one near me, since they don't show stock online(but they aren't reliable at all, so I don't really take that into account).


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 31, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Has anyone been able to find Sephora's Marvelous Mauve? It's out at every store I call. :-(


  I bought one at one of the two locations closest to me last weekend.


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 31, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I bought one at one of the two locations closest to me last weekend.


  I need to move wherever you are, your store is always stocked! Haha


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 31, 2015)

all of these colors are starting to look the same to me...   Not sure I want the LaSplash colors...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 1, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Has anyone been able to find Sephora's Marvelous Mauve? It's out at every store I call. :-(


Girl I've been looking for it too, with no luck...yet! It will be mine.


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 1, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Has anyone been able to find Sephora's Marvelous Mauve? It's out at every store I call. :-(


  My mall has a Sephora and SJCP, and I only found it at SJCP. And like @slowlikehoney said, they were kind of unorganized and all over the place. With a few minutes of turning over tubes, I found MM! Hope This Helps!


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 1, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> all of these colors are starting to look the same to me...   Not sure I want the LaSplash colors...


  I agree.


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 2, 2015)

I've made several attempts to place an order with La Splash over the weekend and the site's a little wonky.  Clearly they don't want my money, so I'll spend it elsewhere.


----------



## novocainedreams (Feb 2, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I've made several attempts to place an order with La Splash over the weekend and the site's a little wonky.  Clearly they don't want my money, so I'll spend it elsewhere.


  It wouldn't check out for me the first day, then I went back and it seemed to be fine yesterday.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 2, 2015)

Has anyone gotten a shipping notice from La Splash yet?


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 2, 2015)

Any reggae/soca/calypso fans in here? I wanna buy a couple if these just because of the names!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 3, 2015)

Neeeeeewwwwww!


----------



## kaitlynxo (Feb 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Neeeeeewwwwww!


 Rose Garden


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Neeeeeewwwwww!


v Maasai criminal and rose garden I almost want to bite the bullet pay the $30 shipping and buy a bunch of lippies


----------



## novocainedreams (Feb 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  I just saw this...I want rose garden, summertime bliss and maybe lollipop...i have vampira from kvd  which reminds me of vampire and criminal looks like another purple i have or else I'd want those also hehe.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Neeeeeewwwwww!


I want vampire, but how many deep reds do I really need? Lol Kinda like Latte Confession too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 3, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I want vampire, but how many deep reds do I really need? Lol Kinda like Latte Confession too.


Millions oke:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Millions oke:


I don't have room for millions! Except in my bank account, I could use some millions there. :lol:


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Millions


  I saw this and thought of the HR Block commercial that says Get your billions back america!!!   LOL


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I want vampire, but how many deep reds do I really need? Lol Kinda like Latte Confession too.


  Stay strong and skip it. You don't need it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Neeeeeewwwwww!


  All of these shades are beautiful. I can skip,this collection though. I don't need it.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Stay strong and skip it. You don't need it.


It shouldn't be a problem, I don't really have too hard a time skipping things. I like looking at people's pics and sometimes I get tempted,but I am very good at actually avoiding giving in.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

Sirius & Raven Claw shipped! ompom:


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It shouldn't be a problem, I don't really have too hard a time skipping things. I like looking at people's pics and sometimes I get tempted,but I am very good at actually avoiding giving in.


  :bigthumb:


----------



## Indieprincess (Feb 4, 2015)

I really want to try the coloured Raine liquid lipsticks but the problem is that they never have everything I want in stock at the same time and I'm really not feeling their expensive shipping rates.


----------



## emberdarling (Feb 4, 2015)

Wah, I can't keep up!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Sirius & Raven Claw shipped!


  Mine did too!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Mine did too!


Can't wait to try on Sirius!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Can't wait to try on Sirius!


It will be amazing on you!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> It will be amazing on you!


We'll see! I hope it turns out to be the type of blue it seems to be.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> We'll see! I hope it turns out to be the type of blue it seems to be.


I think it will be.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I think it will be.


I hope so, I don't want another DGAF.


----------



## Curious23 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm new here but I love liquid lipsticks too..


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 5, 2015)

Curious23 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here but I love liquid lipsticks too..


:specktrawelcome:


----------



## kaitlynxo (Feb 5, 2015)

Curious23 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here but I love liquid lipsticks too..


  Welcome!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 5, 2015)

Top to Bottom
  Rose Garden
  Lollipop
  Latte Confession
  Summertime Bliss
  Vampire
  Criminal


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Top to Bottom Rose Garden Lollipop Latte Confession Summertime Bliss Vampire Criminal


  I love these swatches.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 6, 2015)

Curious23 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here but I love liquid lipsticks too..


  :welcome2:


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Can't wait to try on Sirius!


  I am sure it will look fabulous on you Nay.


----------



## Curious23 (Feb 6, 2015)

I went back and read the whole thread and I noticed that there was a lot of people complaining about shipping to Canada so I thought I would share what my cousin does when she places orders. My cousin lives in Canada and she uses a mail forwarding service when she orders stuff from the US and she saves so much in shipping. They give you their US address to use for shipping and once they have received all the packages you are waiting for they consolidate the items and mail them to you however you want it shipped. I have a mail forwarding service in the UK so I can order from places like Boots and Superdrug but I know there are companies that do mail forwarding worldwide too.. Just thought I would share this just in case it might help someone out with the ridiculous shipping rates these companies charge everyone outside the US..


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I am sure it will look fabulous on you Nay.


:kiss:


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Top to Bottom
> Rose Garden
> Lollipop
> Latte Confession
> ...


  Oh these are beautiful!!!  I might take back what I said...  But they just need to make one big collex... Are these matte?


----------



## Curious23 (Feb 6, 2015)

I finally ordered 5 of them today, I can't wait to get them..


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 6, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Oh these are beautiful!!!  I might take back what I said...  But they just need to make one big collex... Are these matte?


  Yes liquid to matte


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 6, 2015)

Which brand are these? The swatch does not say. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Which brand are these? The swatch does not say. Thanks in advance.


  LaSplash Cosmetics


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> LaSplash Cosmetics


  Thank you.


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 6, 2015)

Curious23 said:


> I went back and read the whole thread and I noticed that there was a lot of people complaining about shipping to Canada so I thought I would share what my cousin does when she places orders. My cousin lives in Canada and she uses a mail forwarding service when she orders stuff from the US and she saves so much in shipping. They give you their US address to use for shipping and once they have received all the packages you are waiting for they consolidate the items and mail them to you however you want it shipped. I have a mail forwarding service in the UK so I can order from places like Boots and Superdrug but I know there are companies that do mail forwarding worldwide too.. Just thought I would share this just in case it might help someone out with the ridiculous shipping rates these companies charge everyone outside the US..


 I've thought about that but I can be a lil lazy and that seems like extra work. I don't want to buy from a company that makes it a hassle or expensive in shipping for me to do so


----------



## sosandie (Feb 6, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Any reggae/soca/calypso fans in here? I wanna buy a couple if these just because of the names!!!


 Lol I am a reggae/soca fanatic too among other things lol. The names do make it hard to say no smh


----------



## stormborn (Feb 7, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I've thought about that but I can be a lil lazy and that seems like extra work. I don't want to buy from a company that makes it a hassle or expensive in shipping for me to do so


  Lol right!? I looked into it once but my eyes glazed over. I'll just stick to driving over the border to my mailbox. Gives me an excuse to get sweet tea from American McD's!  And on that note, has it been confirmed when ABH lippies will be available in Macy's stores? Trying to plan my next trip to NY.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 7, 2015)

They are so pretty! I love them.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> They are so pretty! I love them.


  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Hoooly crap. I neeeeeeed Sirius, Bellatrix, and Nagini. Not sure about Raven Claw and Spellbound. How close is Spellbound to Salem and Ravens Claw to Vampira?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>







  CANT
  WAIT
FOR 
LIP
SWATCHES
  !!!!!!!!!!

  You already know all of these are going to look perfect on her.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 7, 2015)

BTW

  I picked up Melted Villian today at Sephora!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 7, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hoooly crap. I neeeeeeed Sirius, Bellatrix, and Nagini. Not sure about Raven Claw and Spellbound. How close is Spellbound to Salem and Ravens Claw to Vampira?


Spellbound is darker but similar to Salem. Raven Claw looks very similar to Vampira but has more brown.    





DILLIGAF said:


> :shock:  CANT WAIT  FOR   LIP  SWATCHES !!!!!!!!!!  You already know all of these are going to look perfect on her.


Firstly you are so sweet dilli   I was getting ready to do lip swatches...but they really do mean waterproof and smudge proof. This is my hand after using their lip couture remover twice and scrubbing/washing my hand 4 times.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vandekamp said:


> Thanks for sharing.


You are most welcome Vande!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> You are most welcome Vande!


  I wouldn't wish that on my worse enemy..... maybe my 2nd worse...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 7, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I wouldn't wish that on my worse enemy..... maybe my 2nd worse...:haha:


:lol: :haha: 2nd worse...may I ask why the 2nd and not the first? Lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> 2nd worse...may I ask why the 2nd and not the first? Lol


  For the worse there is a special hell where their arms are too short to get to an itch!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> You are most welcome Vande!


  Holy roller.


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> They are so pretty! I love them.


 They look fabulous!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 7, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> :shock:  CANT WAIT  FOR   LIP  SWATCHES !!!!!!!!!!  *You already know all of these are going to look perfect on her.*


:werd:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Spellbound is darker but similar to Salem. Raven Claw looks very similar to Vampira but has more brown. Firstly you are so sweet dilli   I was getting ready to do lip swatches...but they really do mean waterproof and smudge proof. This is my hand after using their lip couture remover twice and scrubbing/washing my hand 4 times....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:shock:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 7, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> For the worse there is a special hell where their arms are too short to get to an itch! p:


:lol:


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 7, 2015)

My order from LA Splash still says its in "pre-shipment"...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 7, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> For the worse there is a special hell where their arms are too short to get to an itch! p:


:lmao: I love that     





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Holy roller.





NaomiH said:


> :shock:


They stick like crazy!!!      





thefbomb said:


> They look fabulous!


They are beautiful   





NaomiH said:


> :werd:


:kiss:


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't think this has been posted yet


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 7, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I don't think this has been posted yet


 I want both of these but I'm waiting for Blue Moon and Potion 9 to be available. It's like they never have everything fully stocked on PZC


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 8, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> BTW  I picked up Melted Villian today at Sephora!


  Did you like it.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 8, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> My order from LA Splash still says its in "pre-shipment"...


Mine too. :sigh:


----------



## novocainedreams (Feb 8, 2015)

Damn Sephora's Marvelous Mauve was back in stock and sold out already!? Sigh.


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 8, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Damn Sephora's Marvelous Mauve was back in stock and sold out already!? Sigh.


  Sure did.  I was asleep when the restock email came and it was already sold out when I checked. My store's supposed to get another shipment on Thursday and said to check back Friday morning.

  Coloured Raine instagrammed that they have a limited amount to the nude bundle pack until they restock at the end of the month, so I grabbed that.  I'm excited to get Marshmallow and Soul.  Not sure if I'll be able to make Sugar work.


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 8, 2015)

Man I'm so tempted to go to sephora on my lunch to check out the lip stains and the marc lipsticks (want to check out clara and the one that they have as a point perk)


----------



## novocainedreams (Feb 8, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Sure did.  I was asleep when the restock email came and it was already sold out when I checked. My store's supposed to get another shipment on Thursday and said to check back Friday morning.
> 
> Coloured Raine instagrammed that they have a limited amount to the nude bundle pack until they restock at the end of the month, so I grabbed that.  I'm excited to get Marshmallow and Soul.  Not sure if I'll be able to make Sugar work.


  Same here, I was asleep when the restock email came in. I did get Blackberry Sorbet the day before though when the restock came at least. If your store happens to get more in would you be able to pick me up one?? I'm going to check the Sephora in JcP. by me tomorrow since I heard they seem to have some stock sometimes, but I have a feeling they won't have it. I checked my store last wednesday and they hadn't gotten a shipment in but I'll check Friday morning with them again.

  I want Marshmallow but I don't think the other two will work for me so I am waiting for the restock, plus I think i want Mars and Suite Raine(I think it's this one the bright purple).

  Has anyone seen Fyrinnae's new Liquid matte? It's matte but has this duochrome sheen, it's very cool looking, and they added a black also. I should e getting Vixen in the mail tomorrow or Tuesday,


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 8, 2015)

For anyone in NY i was at QCM today and saw one marvelous mauve left none at the sephora JCP but the reg sephora had one left


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 8, 2015)

I'll check with them and if they have it, I'll ask them to hold it for me, @novocainedreams.


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 9, 2015)

New liquid lipsticks from the Lip Bar!  Idk if anyone has heard of the Lip Bar, they were just on Shark Tank last week.  The business is owned by a young African-American female entrepreneur from Detroit.  I met her at an event in NYC and I got Purple Rain from her regular lipstick line (stunning by the way!) Great independent company to support with awesome customer service!


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 9, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> New liquid lipsticks from the Lip Bar!  Idk if anyone has heard of the Lip Bar, they were just on Shark Tank last week.  The business is owned by a young African-American female entrepreneur from Detroit.  I met her at an event in NYC and I got Purple Rain from her regular lipstick line (stunning by the way!) Great independent company to support with awesome customer service!


  Thanks for sharing. I will keep an eye out for them. I am not wowed by these colors but perhaps there will be others.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 9, 2015)

I am following her on IG.


----------



## jaymuse (Feb 9, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Idk if anyone has heard of the Lip Bar, they were just on Shark Tank last week. The business is owned by a young African-American female entrepreneur from Detroit. I met her at an event in NYC and I got Purple Rain from her regular lipstick line (stunning by the way!) Great independent company to support with awesome customer service!


  I'm going to go look these up now.! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Gotta support!


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 9, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> New liquid lipsticks from the Lip Bar!  Idk if anyone has heard of the Lip Bar, they were just on Shark Tank last week.  The business is owned by a young African-American female entrepreneur from Detroit.  I met her at an event in NYC and I got Purple Rain from her regular lipstick line (stunning by the way!) Great independent company to support with awesome customer service!


  I've purchased some lipsticks when they were on hautelook I didn't love them the nude shade was really bad the pink and red were okay but these look interesting love the packaging


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 9, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I've purchased some lipsticks when they were on hautelook I didn't love them the nude shade was really bad the pink and red were okay but these look interesting love the packaging


I dont think they have any "nude" shades.  Which ones did you order?  Some of the colors are very daring and unique--Amaretto Sour or Kamikaze for instance.


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 9, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I dont think they have any "nude" shades.  Which ones did you order?  Some of the colors are very daring and unique--Amaretto Sour or Kamikaze for instance.


  I don't remember the name of the lipstick but here's a pic of the 3 I got


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 9, 2015)

Still no LaSplash lippies.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 9, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Still no LaSplash lippies.


  I am in the same boat - the post office keeps playing with my emotions.


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 9, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I don't remember the name of the lipstick but here's a pic of the 3 I got


  Ahh ok.  When she had that event in NYC I didn't see that lighter shade...I guess it was seasonal? Idk. That's a shame it didn't work for you though.


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 9, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Still no LaSplash lippies.


  Same here


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 9, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I am in the same boat - the post office keeps playing with my emotions.





MissElle12 said:


> Same here


I just wish there'd be a tracking update. I got my shipping email on the 3rd and it still says pre-shipment. I hope we all get our stuff soon!


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 9, 2015)

I haven't worn any of my velvetines in a while and I've been trying to use lipsticks I haven't used in a while lately so I used pink velvet. I forgot how nice it is! Same thing with purple poison from PZC. I want to wear another older liquid lipstick tomorrow but not sure yet which


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 10, 2015)

My tracking just updated to delivered!  I wont be able to pick it up and rip it open for a while though lol


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

Got my lasplash lippies today and they came with a thing of pink nail art glitter and some stickers that say "love" on them.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

Sirius applies like a dream and actually starts drying down before you're even done applying so beware that these dry incredibly quickly! I'm so happy that this turned out to be a dark navy blue! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Please don't mind the crappy application or my tired face.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

Raven Claw has the same lovely application and quick dry down time. It seems to be a smidge darker than LC Wicked on me.


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 11, 2015)

I definitely want Raven Claw!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I definitely want Raven Claw!


It's really pretty! I'll be wearing it again soon!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


  I love both on you..you are so gorgeous naomi!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love both on you..you are so gorgeous naomi!


Oh darn  Thank ya Miss Dolly. :kiss:


----------



## Shars (Feb 11, 2015)

I want this LA Splash Vindictive lippy. Gives me the same vibes as Melt's DGAF!


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 11, 2015)

I've been trying to find a code for 10% for LaSplash but no luck    I've got a bunch of these in my cart ( A BUNCH!) but I'm mot gonna hit the go button until i an find a code!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I've been trying to find a code for 10% for LaSplash but no luck    I've got a bunch of these in my cart ( A BUNCH!) but I'm mot gonna hit the go button until i an find a code!


Try this one milady! AFFILIATE-DASZJY


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Try this one milady! AFFILIATE-DASZJY


  Thanks a bunch chickadee! I'll try using it today! All the ones i was trying yesterday were saying invalid and i was about to punch something!   You're a gem! :bouquet:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Thanks a bunch chickadee! I'll try using it today! All the ones i was trying yesterday were saying invalid and i was about to punch something!   You're a gem! :bouquet:


You're most welcome!  I just tried it by making a mock cart and it worked.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> You're most welcome!  I just tried it by making a mock cart and it worked.


  You're a rockstar! :kiss:


----------



## Sandy072 (Feb 11, 2015)

Wore sephora marvelous mauve again today... This formula and color are both just   perfect for work days. Obsessed


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 11, 2015)

Sandy072 said:


> Wore sephora marvelous mauve again today... This formula and color are both just   perfect for work days. Obsessed


  I agree. I love it too.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Raven Claw has the same lovely application and quick dry down time. It seems to be a smidge darker than LC Wicked on me.


  Raven Claw is gorgeous on you.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 11, 2015)

Sandy072 said:


> Wore sephora marvelous mauve again today... This formula and color are both just   perfect for work days. Obsessed





Vandekamp said:


> I agree. I love it too.


  :werd:


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm still sitting on the lasplash and ABH lippies...


----------



## nt234 (Feb 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Please don't mind the crappy application or my tired face.


  This is so beautiful on you!


----------



## jaymuse (Feb 11, 2015)

The new Jeffree Star Lipsticks just went live! I got the whole bundle =)))))


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Raven Claw is gorgeous on you.


Thanks Vande! :bouquet:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

nt234 said:


> This is so beautiful on you!


Thank you! :bouquet:


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 12, 2015)

I ordered Unicorn Blood and Celebrity Skin! I almost went for the bundle, but I decided not to at the last minute.


----------



## novocainedreams (Feb 12, 2015)

Anyone looking for KVD Lolita,  it's finally back at sephora.com


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks Vande! :bouquet:


  I may get this because of you.Lol


----------



## Curious23 (Feb 12, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Anyone looking for KVD Lolita,  it's finally back at sephora.com


  I was so excited to get it and of course it was sold out again when I tried to buy it.. Crossing my fingers for the next time..


----------



## novocainedreams (Feb 12, 2015)

Curious23 said:


> I was so excited to get it and of course it was sold out again when I tried to buy it.. Crossing my fingers for the next time..


  Oh no!! I'm sorry. Dang that was fast. :-/ I hope they're going to restock more frequently now, I don't get what the hold up has been....


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 12, 2015)

I just got my LaSplash package. All I ordered was the Smitten Liptint in Raven Claw. It came with a free Diamond Dust in Starlit and a cute little pack of valentine's day stickers. I will post swatches of it soon. It's too late to get a decent pic.


----------



## novocainedreams (Feb 13, 2015)

Marvelous mauve is back on Sephora's site for anyone looking.


----------



## Curious23 (Feb 13, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Marvelous mauve is back on Sephora's site for anyone looking.


  You're good, thanks for keeping me in the loop..


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 13, 2015)

Raven Claw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sirius 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Charmed


----------



## smileyt06 (Feb 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Love them boo really


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 13, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Love them boo really


  Thanks boo


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  They look beautiful on you!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 13, 2015)

I wore the Sephora liquid lipstick in 02 (old shade) and ate greasy Chinese... it didn't budge. I am in love, especially for the price point.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 13, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I wore the Sephora liquid lipstick in 02 (old shade) and ate greasy Chinese... it didn't budge. I am in love, especially for the price point.


  Wow that is awesome!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 13, 2015)

Gorgeous Dolly and Naomi..  I must get Sirius.


----------



## dcarrington (Feb 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>















SERIOUSLY?!?!? Why did I have to see these??? These are look so $%*^&#$ good on you!!! Now these are on my freakin' list. smh. DAMN they look great on you!


----------



## dcarrington (Feb 13, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I wore the Sephora liquid lipstick in 02 (old shade) and ate greasy Chinese... it didn't budge. I am in love, especially for the price point.


  How much did you find this for? I'm wondering if they are selling it at a discount now.


----------



## emberdarling (Feb 13, 2015)

this thread is killing me! Which is ironic since I'm the one that made it


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 13, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> How much did you find this for? I'm wondering if they are selling it at a discount now.


  It was regular price, $13. They only had a couple left when I got it. I should have got what they had left.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 13, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> @glam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you babe, you are too sweet lol you made me laugh.


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 13, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> How much did you find this for? I'm wondering if they are selling it at a discount now.


  I bought a different (but old shade) in my store about two weeks ago, and it didn't say anything about being on sale... but rang up as $7! It's a nice surprise but also a little frustrating when they don't differentiate the sale from the regular priced. Same with the nano liners at my store.


----------



## Shars (Feb 13, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I wore the Sephora liquid lipstick in 02 (old shade) and ate greasy Chinese... it didn't budge. I am in love, especially for the price point.


  Nice! I have 01 Always Red and that guy is a trooper too!


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Fabulous! Really really love Sirius on you! How do you always look so glowing?! You look like you have fantastic skin


----------



## dcarrington (Feb 13, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I bought a different (but old shade) in my store about two weeks ago, and it didn't say anything about being on sale... but rang up as $7! It's a nice surprise but also a little frustrating when they don't differentiate the sale from the regular priced. Same with the nano liners at my store.


  Thanks for giving me the heads up. I saw they had maybe 2 or 3 of the discontinued colors for 7 bucks on line but I didn't see 02 there. I'll be checking the stores this weekend


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 13, 2015)

I just caved and bought 13 lipsticks from LaSplash   They better be good! :whip:


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 13, 2015)

Website is still funky for me. I can't even scroll down to access the 'Add to Cart' button.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 13, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Website is still funky for me. I can't even scroll down to access the 'Add to Cart' button.


  Put you mouse over the swatches, and press the control button while you scroll down. It took me awhile to figure that out myself :haha:   But their site is really jacked up. Once i hit submit, it took me to an error screen. There's no orders under my history, but the miney was taken out of my credit card and it's pending, sooo...I'm assuming the order went thru? :shrugs:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 13, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> *But their site is really jacked up. Once i hit submit, it took me to an error screen. There's no orders under my history, but the miney was taken out of my credit card and it's pending, sooo...I'm assuming the order went thru?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It happens but it did go thru. The order will show up within a few min.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 13, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> *Funny how I made you laugh and you made me cry
> 
> 
> 
> ...








oh you are most welcome


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 13, 2015)

I'll try that, thanks @erine1881!


----------



## Sandy072 (Feb 13, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I wore the Sephora liquid lipstick in 02 (old shade) and ate greasy Chinese... it didn't budge. I am in love, especially for the price point.


  I'm telling you, these are the hidden gem of the market. I ordered pink soufflé this week and ordered my sister blackberry sorbet as a "having a bad week pick-me-up" because I think these are so great. I wish there were more nude and everyday pink colors for work. They are the bomb!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Raven Claw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:hot: Looking fab, Dolly!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 13, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I just caved and bought 13 lipsticks from LaSplash   They better be good! :whip:


I like the 2 I got!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 13, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Website is still funky for me. I can't even scroll down to access the 'Add to Cart' button.


Their site is awful, especially if you hop on using a phone.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 13, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> :hot: Looking fab, Dolly!


:kiss: Gracias Naomi


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 13, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Gorgeous Dolly and Naomi..  I must get Sirius.


Thanks Pretty! :kiss:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :kiss: Gracias Naomi


De nada!


----------



## stormborn (Feb 13, 2015)

You guys have gotten me totally off ABH and on to Sephora. I'm looking at Peach Tart, Pink Souffle, and Marvelous Mauve.  Oh and Dolly, phenom!! :shock: and your application is the stuff of dreams. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 13, 2015)

stormborn said:


> *Oh and Dolly, phenom!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you love! You are sweet, stuff of dreams huh


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 13, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Their site is awful, especially if you hop on using a phone.


  Or an ipad


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 13, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> NaomiH said:
> 
> 
> > Their site is awful, especially if you hop on using a phone.
> ...


I was having that problem even on my laptop, but I just tried your trick and it worked.  I've got the items in my cart right now - just deciding whether to keep or remove Spellbound.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 13, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I was having that problem even on my laptop, but I just tried your trick and it worked.  I've got the items in my cart right now - just deciding whether to keep or remove Spellbound.


  It seriously took me like an entire day to figure that out! I was getting so pissed, you have no idea!!!  Get Spellbound. I got Spellbound!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 13, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I was having that problem even on my laptop, but I just tried your trick and it worked.  I've got the items in my cart right now - just deciding whether to keep or remove Spellbound.


Keep!


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Keep!


  Alright! I give, I give!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 13, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Alright! I give, I give! :lol:


:haha:


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 13, 2015)

Getting tag-teamed from all sides today, lol!


----------



## Mia65 (Feb 14, 2015)

Anyone got a chance to buy a jeffree liquid unicorn blood lipstick? They sold out quick!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 14, 2015)

Mia65 said:


> Anyone got a chance to buy a jeffree liquid unicorn blood lipstick? They sold out quick!


My sister bought the bundle as soon as it went live. It was up about 30 min before the launch time of midnight, which everyone was pissed about.


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Mia65 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone got a chance to buy a jeffree liquid unicorn blood lipstick? They sold out quick!
> ...


  I just happened to check around 11:45 p.m. and saw they were up.  Jeffree posted yesterday that there some people that managed to order 10 bundles at a time and were putting them up on eBay. Guess they traced these on the back end and cancelled a bunch of orders so there was a mini restock as a result.  I saw that post 5 hours too late.

  If I like the way this wears on me, then I'll wait to get Redrum when his matte black shade comes out in a few weeks.


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lolita is back ladies!

  Im reading the reviews and it seems that the restock of the "brown" Lolita from a month or so ago was a bad batch.  They've been sending people free Lolita's from this new batch and they're apparently just like the original "dusty rose" one.  I just placed an order for two, I wonder which one I'll get.  I kinda wanted the new "brown" one...


----------



## breatheonbeat (Feb 14, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Lolita is back ladies!  Im reading the reviews and it seems that the restock of the "brown" Lolita from a month or so ago was a bad batch.  They've been sending people free Lolita's from this new batch and they're apparently just like the original "dusty rose" one.  I just placed an order for two, I wonder which one I'll get.  I kinda wanted the new "brown" one...


 mine is from the brown batch- i wonder if they would exchange it?  I got some of the newer la splash shades and swatched with comparisons, mostly so you know what you are getting:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  latte confession reminded me of mac mystical and a LOT of nyx soft matte Cannes  charmed i swatched next to faux, which seem to read the same gray pink on me. with a liner like mac stone or colourpop wet, charmed looks like cashmere (awful night swatches but here you go-)


----------



## blushingbunny (Feb 14, 2015)

I got one from the brown batch as well. And I'm so pale it looks like LC Salem on me.. ;o; But I sent an e-mail asking if I may exchange it for the correct color, waiting on a response. 

  I'm interested in grabbing some LA Splash but I don't really know what they smell/taste like..? Are they the general standard vanilla scent similar to MAC?


----------



## breatheonbeat (Feb 14, 2015)

blushingbunny said:


> I got one from the brown batch as well. And I'm so pale it looks like LC Salem on me.. ;o; But I sent an e-mail asking if I may exchange it for the correct color, waiting on a response.   I'm interested in grabbing some LA S[COLOR=333333]plash but I don't really know what they smell/taste like..? Are they the general standard vanilla scent similar to MAC?[/COLOR]


 same here! a purple salem, almost... let us know what happens!  no, there is no scent aside from a mild (very mild) almost paint scent. it doesnt bother me, and bad scents usually do


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 14, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> mine is from the brown batch- i wonder if they would exchange it?  I got some of the newer la splash shades and swatched with comparisons, mostly so you know what you are getting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





blushingbunny said:


> I got one from the brown batch as well. And I'm so pale it looks like LC Salem on me.. ;o; But I sent an e-mail asking if I may exchange it for the correct color, waiting on a response.   I'm interested in grabbing some LA S[COLOR=333333]plash but I don't really know what they smell/taste like..? Are they the general standard vanilla scent similar to MAC?[/COLOR]


   Idk--it appears to me that the people who voiced their concerns on Sephora's site or through customer service received a "surprise" package with an apology letter and free lipstick.


----------



## blushingbunny (Feb 14, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> no, there is no scent aside from a mild (very mild) almost paint scent. it doesnt bother me, and bad scents usually do


  You guys will be the first to know! 

  Ah that is good to know, I don't think it'd bother me then. I'll probably grab one or two and try em out.


----------



## jaymuse (Feb 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


Love all three of them!


----------



## jaymuse (Feb 14, 2015)

Mia65 said:


> Anyone got a chance to buy a jeffree liquid unicorn blood lipstick? They sold out quick!


Got the whole bundle! I'm excited


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 14, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Love all three of them!


Thanks Jaymuse


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 14, 2015)

Can't wait to see the JEfrrey star swatches.  The indie brands are becoming overwhelming though.   I think I need to keep a spreadsheet!


----------



## Curious23 (Feb 16, 2015)

Has anyone tried the Kryolan matte lipstain? I was thinking of getting one but I thought I would ask first..


----------



## breatheonbeat (Feb 16, 2015)

i think so far my favorite are the foreverlips from mybeautymarkmakeupacademy... has anyone else tried them?

i found that it was the most comfortable out of the lipsticks i tried. it didn't dry immediately (so i had a minute to work with it), wasn't as drying, and wore without feeling or getting gross for my entire workday.. cant find the original pic, so here's an awkward screenshot.
.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 16, 2015)

This shade looks very pretty.


----------



## Curious23 (Feb 17, 2015)

I was looking through my liquid lipsticks yesterday and that seems to be my favorite shade, I have tons of colors that match that.. I really need to start venturing out.. lol


----------



## blushingbunny (Feb 17, 2015)

Well I asked if I may exchange my "bad batch" Lolita for the correct color and they copy-pasted their return policy... So I pretty much just have to get lucky that it will be in stock, so they didn't really do anything to help.


----------



## Sandy072 (Feb 17, 2015)

blushingbunny said:


> Well I asked if I may exchange my "bad batch" Lolita for the correct color and they copy-pasted their return policy... So I pretty much just have to get lucky that it will be in stock, so they didn't really do anything to help.


  Same thing happened to me.


----------



## blushingbunny (Feb 17, 2015)

Sandy072 said:


> Same thing happened to me.


  It kinda rubbed me thee wrong way..it's not like I was demanding a free lipstick, just to exchange it for the correct product. I mean it is their responsibility to provide quality products. So if they send out inaccurate orders to their customers you would think they would want to help the customer to exchange it for the right one, it was hardly a mistake on MY end..


----------



## breatheonbeat (Feb 17, 2015)

blushingbunny said:


> Well I asked if I may exchange my "bad batch" Lolita for the correct color and they copy-pasted their return policy... So I pretty much just have to get lucky that it will be in stock, so they didn't really do anything to help.


  SAME HERE lol. i called and the girl basically told me to go into the store and they have to help me, as it was purchased in store.... because it isn't out of stock in every store in the tri state area (and i am in nj where there there are like 15 malls within an hour radius......)
  at this point i think i am just going to hang on to it, because it doesn't look awful... think about it like a beanie baby with the tag sewed on wrong (the ones with a projected 2009 value of like $1000000- does anyone remember this or am i crazy? i digress)
  i am kind of annoyed simply because i am not stupid- i know the return policy.... and not for anything, but if it is a bad batch, what's to say it is even safe (i know it is, but...) why handle some people's issue and not others?


----------



## Curious23 (Feb 18, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> mine is from the brown batch- i wonder if they would exchange it?  I got some of the newer la splash shades and swatched with comparisons, mostly so you know what you are getting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I ordered latte confession too.. My order should be coming in this afternoon and now I'm excited to try that color.. Thanks for the swatches..


----------



## breatheonbeat (Feb 18, 2015)

Curious23 said:


> I ordered latte confession too.. My order should be coming in this afternoon and now I'm excited to try that color.. Thanks for the swatches..


  I loooove it. I have worn it a lot so far


----------



## Curious23 (Feb 18, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> I loooove it. I have worn it a lot so far


The color looks awesome on you.. I have similar coloring and auburn hair so I think this might be a new love of mine.. =)


----------



## breatheonbeat (Feb 18, 2015)

Curious23 said:


> The color looks awesome on you.. I have similar coloring and auburn hair so I think this might be a new love of mine.. =)


  you're definitely going to love it. i feel like this is very similar to what lime crime riot is going to look like (though who knows if that will ever see the light of day hah)


----------



## Curious23 (Feb 18, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> you're definitely going to love it. i feel like this is very similar to what lime crime riot is going to look like (though who knows if that will ever see the light of day hah)


 I know right.. lol I already started looking for other alternatives.. Kryolan had matte lip stains that have really good reviews so that might be my next victim.. lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 18, 2015)

Let us know how the Kryolan's are


----------



## Curious23 (Feb 18, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Let us know how the Kryolan's are


  I definitely will


----------



## breatheonbeat (Feb 18, 2015)

so I got one of my $1 eBay liquid lipsticks and I am super impressed...


----------



## Curious23 (Feb 18, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> so I got one of my $1 eBay liquid lipsticks and I am super impressed...


  lol omg this is funny.. I'm waiting on my order for those too.. lol How do you like it?


----------



## breatheonbeat (Feb 18, 2015)

Curious23 said:


> lol omg this is funny.. I'm waiting on my order for those too.. lol How do you like it?


  so far a lot. they smell really nice? like cherry candy?! i have two more I am waiting on. it seems a little sticky but for $1...


----------



## HIC93 (Feb 18, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> so I got one of my $1 eBay liquid lipsticks and I am super impressed...


  OMG this is literally almost a perfect dupe!! Deffo gonna get one of these. I consider myself thoroughly enabled by your post haha


----------



## Curious23 (Feb 18, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> so far a lot. they smell really nice? like cherry candy?! i have two more I am waiting on. it seems a little sticky but for $1...


I found this pic on Google and I hope this one is a dupe too..


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 18, 2015)

Curious23 said:


> I found this pic on Google and I hope this one is a dupe too..


  They sell these on amazing too but not this specific color which I believe is in number 18 and I don't order from eBay so I guess I'll never know lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 18, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


>


  This shade is so amazing. I have Wicked though.


----------



## breatheonbeat (Feb 18, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> They sell these on amazing too but not this specific color which I believe is in number 18 and I don't order from eBay so I guess I'll never know lol


  it is 18! i ordered that one and should get it any day, so i will compare to cashmere for you guys when i get it!


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 18, 2015)

Got my shipping confirmation today - still waiting for tracking to load.  If it's shipping from CA, I hope it arrives by Friday.  My Jeffree Star lipsticks and Sephora orders should arrive by then and I want to pick up everything at once.


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 19, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> it is 18! i ordered that one and should get it any day, so i will compare to cashmere for you guys when i get it!


  How long are you waiting on it they ship from china right?


----------



## KrystalAnne (Feb 19, 2015)

Thinking about indulging in LASplash. Some look really awesome! I have Latte Confession, Rose Garden, & Spellbound in my cart. Good choices?

  Last night I bought MyBeautyMark's Forever Lips in @alexmybeautymark & @alyssamarieartistry. I think I will probably end up getting the others soon, as long as I like the way they wear. These are actually my first liquid lipsticks! The colors are very pretty!

  I need to branch out and try some of these others you're all talking about!


----------



## KrystalAnne (Feb 19, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> I loooove it. I have worn it a lot so far


I want this one! You wear it soo well!


----------



## Curious23 (Feb 19, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> Thinking about indulging in LASplash. Some look really awesome! I have Latte Confession, Rose Garden, & Spellbound in my cart. Good choices?
> 
> Last night I bought MyBeautyMark's Forever Lips in @alexmybeautymark & @alyssamarieartistry. I think I will probably end up getting the others soon, as long as I like the way they wear. These are actually my first liquid lipsticks! The colors are very pretty!
> 
> I need to branch out and try some of these others you're all talking about!


Yes, those are all awesome colors.. You will love them.. I bought 5 of them & I got my order last night and I am obsessed..  The colors are so beautiful and they last for so long.. I am going to put swatches here later but I think I'm going to get all the colors I liked..  This could get ugly.. lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 19, 2015)

Curious23 said:


> Yes, those are all awesome colors.. You will love them.. I bought 5 of them & I got my order last night and I am obsessed..  The colors are so beautiful and they last for so long.. I am going to put swatches here later but I think I'm going to get all the colors I liked..  This could get ugly.. lol


  I am glad you like them. I had tried to place an order last week but the website was acting really weird. It turned me off. I still want a few liquid mattes so perhaps I will try again. Looking forward to seeing your swatches.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Feb 19, 2015)

Curious23 said:


> Yes, those are all awesome colors.. You will love them.. I bought 5 of them & I got my order last night and I am obsessed..  The colors are so beautiful and they last for so long.. I am going to put swatches here later but I think I'm going to get all the colors I liked..  This could get ugly.. lol


Can't wait to see your swatches! I'm going to place an order for those three. They really have me wanting all the Harry Potter named ones just for the names...lol.

  I need to get a Cashmere dupe. I'm so glad I didn't end up ordering it when LC restocked it last. I almost did.


----------



## KissMyLips (Feb 19, 2015)

What do you ladies think of the revlon colorstay ultimate liquid lipsticks?


----------



## breatheonbeat (Feb 19, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> Thinking about indulging in LASplash. Some look really awesome! I have Latte Confession, Rose Garden, & Spellbound in my cart. Good choices?
> 
> Last night I bought MyBeautyMark's Forever Lips in @alexmybeautymark & @alyssamarieartistry. I think I will probably end up getting the others soon, as long as I like the way they wear. These are actually my first liquid lipsticks! The colors are very pretty!
> 
> I need to branch out and try some of these others you're all talking about!


 
  i LOVE latte confession, and i posted swatches of @alexmybeautymark a few posts back- the formula on them is GREAT! i am surprised more people aren't buying them- alex's color is the mauvy color everyone is looking for


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 20, 2015)

So here is my lip swatch of the LA Splash Smitten Liptint in Raven Claw. I"M IN LOVE!!!! It's comfortable and I'm so in love with the color! I can't wait to add more to my stash. I'll post an update later when I attempt to remove it.  So far it's non transferable in the least!!! Great product at an amazing price point.    BTW ignore my hair. I was just so excited to post a pic I didn't care what it may have looked like! lol


----------



## KrystalAnne (Feb 20, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> i LOVE latte confession, and i posted swatches of @alexmybeautymark a few posts back- the formula on them is GREAT! i am surprised more people aren't buying them- alex's color is the mauvy color everyone is looking for
> 
> Latte Confession is really pretty on your skin tone so I can see why you LOVE it!
> 
> ...


  That color is great on you! What ones are you planning to get next?


----------



## Shars (Feb 20, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> BTW ignore my hair. I was just so excited to post a pic I didn't care what it may have looked like! lol


  Love this! Really pretty. And ignore the hair? I am loving the hair! Looks so thick and healthy.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 20, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> So here is my lip swatch of the LA Splash Smitten Liptint in Raven Claw. I"M IN LOVE!!!! It's comfortable and I'm so in love with the color! I can't wait to add more to my stash. I'll post an update later when I attempt to remove it.  So far it's non transferable in the least!!! Great product at an amazing price point.    BTW ignore my hair. I was just so excited to post a pic I didn't care what it may have looked like! lol


  You are rocking Ravens Claw. It looks fabulous on you. Your hair is off the charts. I love it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 20, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> So here is my lip swatch of the LA Splash Smitten Liptint in Raven Claw. I"M IN LOVE!!!! It's comfortable and I'm so in love with the color! I can't wait to add more to my stash. I'll post an update later when I attempt to remove it.  So far it's non transferable in the least!!! Great product at an amazing price point.    BTW ignore my hair. I was just so excited to post a pic I didn't care what it may have looked like! lol


Gorgeous dilli   





KrystalAnne said:


> Latte Confession is really pretty on your skin tone so I can see why you LOVE it!   This is how @alexmybeautymark Forever Lips looks on me. It's a pretty pink-y mauve and very comfortable. Lasted quite a while, too! This color can pretty much go with everything. Today I will wear @alyssamarieartistry. That one has a lot of BANG in it. It reminds me of MAC's Ablaze, just a tad more..neon/bright. If I get a decent picture, I'll post it.
> 
> That color is great on you! What ones are you planning to get next?


that is beautiful on you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 20, 2015)

Finally here


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 20, 2015)

Update:
  It's been over 5 hours since I applied the La Splash liptint. I've had dinner and there is only some slight wear to the middle of my lip. It looks almost as fresh as it did when I applied it originally. I think I will be placing a 2nd order for Spellbound and Bellatrix next.


  Let's talk removal

  I used Equate beauty Original Clean Wet Cleansing Towelettes. This is my wipe of choice because it has a minimal fragrance and two textures on each wipe. One side is smooth and the other has a slightly rougher texture to pull harder to remove items off. My bottom lip came off very easy and the top required a few more passes with the wipe, mainly the textured side. It actually came off easier than I thought it would.



  That's my two cents
  I should add that I liked it so much that I'm wearing it again tomorrow.


----------



## smileyt06 (Feb 20, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> So here is my lip swatch of the LA Splash Smitten Liptint in Raven Claw. I"M IN LOVE!!!! It's comfortable and I'm so in love with the color! I can't wait to add more to my stash. I'll post an update later when I attempt to remove it.  So far it's non transferable in the least!!! Great product at an amazing price point.    BTW ignore my hair. I was just so excited to post a pic I didn't care what it may have looked like! lol


  Beautiful


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 21, 2015)

Looks great, Dilli! I can't wait to get my order!


----------



## dcarrington (Feb 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  I don't even need to see lip swatches to know that these will look HOT on you!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 21, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> I don't even need to see lip swatches to know that these will look HOT on you!!


 @dcarrington you are too damn sweet


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 21, 2015)

Lime Crime Wicked. I LOVE IT!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 21, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> Lime Crime Wicked. I LOVE IT!


  This color is so beautiful on you!


----------



## Shars (Feb 21, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> Lime Crime Wicked. I LOVE IT!


  I think I need this!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 21, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> I don't even need to see lip swatches to know that these will look HOT on you!!


  Me either. Dolly will rock them both.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 21, 2015)

Shars said:


> I think I need this!!


 Yes you do Shars. I bought two of them. It is a beautiful dark red matte lipstick. Order it from Urban Outfitters online.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 21, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> Lime Crime Wicked. I LOVE IT!


  Wicked looks pretty on you.


----------



## nt234 (Feb 21, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> Lime Crime Wicked. I LOVE IT!


  This is so gorgeous on you! I love the whole makeup look!


----------



## leetskywalker (Feb 21, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> So here is my lip swatch of the LA Splash Smitten Liptint in Raven Claw. I"M IN LOVE!!!! It's comfortable and I'm so in love with the color! I can't wait to add more to my stash. I'll post an update later when I attempt to remove it.  So far it's non transferable in the least!!! Great product at an amazing price point.    BTW ignore my hair. I was just so excited to post a pic I didn't care what it may have looked like! lol


  Girl please!  Loving the hair.


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 21, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> Lime Crime Wicked. I LOVE IT!


  that was made for you! looks gorgeous


----------



## dcarrington (Feb 22, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> Lime Crime Wicked. I LOVE IT!


  This looks beautiful on you! It almost looks as if it has a slight berry undertone to me which is gorgeous!!


----------



## thebloomroom (Feb 22, 2015)

i totally forgot about this thread! i bought LC Pansy a few weeks back and wore it out for Valentine's day, I loved it!




  Shame they are so shady because I will no longer be giving them any of my money. 

  Finally got my hands on Marvelous Mauve from sephora and i love it! I also picked up Blackberry Sorbet but i have too many colors like this already so i wasnt wowed


----------



## thebloomroom (Feb 22, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  these are AMAZING. you look fab!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 22, 2015)

thebloomroom said:


> these are AMAZING. you look fab!


  Thank you babe


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 22, 2015)

thebloomroom said:


> i totally forgot about this thread! i bought LC Pansy a few weeks back and wore it out for Valentine's day, I loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Pansy will be the color that got away. Oh well someone else will make something similar soon. This color looks amazing on you!


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 22, 2015)

I saw Pansy on UO and nasty gal this am @diligaf...if you're still interested in it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 22, 2015)

thebloomroom said:


> i totally forgot about this thread! i bought LC Pansy a few weeks back and wore it out for Valentine's day, I loved it!
> 
> Shame they are so shady because I will no longer be giving them any of my money.   Finally got my hands on Marvelous Mauve from sephora and i love it! I also picked up Blackberry Sorbet but i have too many colors like this already so i wasnt wowed


  Pretty.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 22, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Raven Claw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  So sorry I missed these swatches Dolly. You look beautiful in ALL of them. I especially love you in Ravens Claw.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 22, 2015)

I see I'm going to have to make a lasplash purchase.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 22, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> So sorry I missed these swatches Dolly. You look beautiful in ALL of them. I especially love you in Ravens Claw.


 Vande you are so sweet


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 22, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I see I'm going to have to make a lasplash purchase.


  Me too! Dolly looks amazing in charmed and I want that one bad but I have such a love hate relationship with liquid lipsticks. I tend to mess with my lips a lot and I have dry lips. I also have a problem with biting my lips a lot mostly at night. It takes a lot of prepping for me to put lipstick on sometimes I don't have the time and I just put it in real quick no lip balm no exfoliation and that's when I feel my lips are the dryest. I'm also trying to not over due my spending on makeup. Last year I went crazy I bought so much makeup and now I'm trying to finish atleast one tube of lipstick before I buy another lol


----------



## breatheonbeat (Feb 22, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> Latte Confession is really pretty on your skin tone so I can see why you LOVE it!
> 
> This is how @alexmybeautymark Forever Lips looks on me. It's a pretty pink-y mauve and very comfortable. Lasted quite a while, too! This color can pretty much go with everything. Today I will wear @alyssamarieartistry. That one has a lot of BANG in it. It reminds me of MAC's Ablaze, just a tad more..neon/bright. If I get a decent picture, I'll post it.
> 
> ...


  the one i got i ordered on jan 30th and received february...ummm 16th? 18th? something like that. the 2 from the other seller i am still waiting on (ordered the same day)... usually takes ABOUT a month, give or take a week.


----------



## breatheonbeat (Feb 22, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Update:
> It's been over 5 hours since I applied the La Splash liptint. I've had dinner and there is only some slight wear to the middle of my lip. It looks almost as fresh as it did when I applied it originally. I think I will be placing a 2nd order for Spellbound and Bellatrix next.
> 
> 
> ...


  i'm having trouble finding your original post, but i LOVE that color on you and i LOVE your glasses too!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 23, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I see I'm going to have to make a lasplash purchase.


  Me too.


----------



## thebloomroom (Feb 23, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm planning on Bellatrix and Spellbound. This color is stunning on you!!
> 
> ABOSOLUTELY AMAZING!!!! Your hair looks great too btw and that color is LOVE!!!!
> 
> Pansy will be the color that got away. On well someone else will make something similar soon. This color looks amazing on you!


  Nastygal still has Pansy-- I got it from there. You won't have your CC number stolen this way, lol. But I understand not wanting to give them your money so if thats the reason, I'm sure a dupe will come out

  It was quite similar to KVD L.U.V. to be honest. Not the exact same, but from LC's site I expected it to be a more blue based purple, but it didnt look that way on me at least. Maybe try PZC poison purple?


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 24, 2015)

I FINALLY got around to opening my package from LASplash.  I tried out Nagini just now, but it was a little too flat and matte for my liking...so I put a lil bit of MAC Who's That Chick on top:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :eyelove: I think this combo will hold me over till Melt decides to restock Blow.  Excuse my dehydrated lips


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 24, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I FINALLY got around to opening my package from LASplash.  I tried out Nagini just now, but it was a little too flat and matte for my liking...so I put a lil bit of MAC Who's That Chick on top:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 24, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I FINALLY got around to opening my package from LASplash.  I tried out Nagini just now, but it was a little too flat and matte for my liking...so I put a lil bit of MAC Who's That Chick on top:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love it on you.


----------



## Jayjayy (Feb 25, 2015)

I placed an La Splash order for Ravens Claw and Enflamed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The website was acting up so I learned a Lime Crime lesson and used Paypal lol. I also placed a Sephora order for the Giorgio Armani Lip Maestro in 502. Somebody please take away my wallet


----------



## dcarrington (Feb 25, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Excuse my dehydrated lips


  OOOOHHHHH I LIKE IT!!! I am going to definitely try that combo!!!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 25, 2015)

Should have known as soon as I saw one of @Dolly Snow's lip swatches my wallet would be on death row.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 25, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> I placed an La Splash order for Ravens Claw and Enflamed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have and love the Giorgia Armani lip Maestro. The color is beautiful. However it doesn't dry down as quickly as most other liquid lipsticks. Thanks for reminding me about that color though. I'm going to wear it today!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 25, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> So here is my lip swatch of the LA Splash Smitten Liptint in Raven Claw. I"M IN LOVE!!!! It's comfortable and I'm so in love with the color! I can't wait to add more to my stash. I'll post an update later when I attempt to remove it.  So far it's non transferable in the least!!! Great product at an amazing price point.    BTW ignore my hair. I was just so excited to post a pic I didn't care what it may have looked like! lol


Gorgeous Dilli!  I had to use baby oil to remove mine. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 25, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> Latte Confession is really pretty on your skin tone so I can see why you LOVE it!   This is how @alexmybeautymark Forever Lips looks on me. It's a pretty pink-y mauve and very comfortable. Lasted quite a while, too! This color can pretty much go with everything. Today I will wear @alyssamarieartistry. That one has a lot of BANG in it. It reminds me of MAC's Ablaze, just a tad more..neon/bright. If I get a decent picture, I'll post it.
> 
> That color is great on you! What ones are you planning to get next?


Beautiful Krystal Anne!


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 26, 2015)

So many liquid to matte lipstick brands now, I'm drowning! I really wanted to love ABH's... but I really, really disliked them. KVD and Sephora's formula are much more comfortable in my opinion. Besides those three... what other brands should I check out? I like nudes, reds, burgundies, and metallics. If you know any liquid matte metallics-- I'm dying for some! (I have some of OCC's if that counts... and I know KVD is going to have some eventually.) I'm not much into unique shades, with work and school they just wouldn't get much use!

  Thanks in advance, all! <3


----------



## xlisaa (Feb 26, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> So many liquid to matte lipstick brands now, I'm drowning! I really wanted to love ABH's... but I really, really disliked them. KVD and Sephora's formula are much more comfortable in my opinion. Besides those three... what other brands should I check out? I like nudes, reds, burgundies, and metallics. If you know any liquid matte metallics-- I'm dying for some! (I have some of OCC's if that counts... and I know KVD is going to have some eventually.) I'm not much into unique shades, with work and school they just wouldn't get much use!
> 
> Thanks in advance, all! <3


I love Aromi Beauty's liquid lipsticks. They dry pretty fast for me, but they do have a scent to it that eventually goes away after applying it.





Rich Rosewood





Magnetic Mahogany


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 26, 2015)

xlisaa said:


> I love Aromi Beauty's liquid lipsticks. They dry pretty fast for me, but they do have a scent to it that eventually goes away after applying it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Those look nice! I will check them out, thank you! About how long do they last on you?


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 26, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> So many liquid to matte lipstick brands now, I'm drowning! I really wanted to love ABH's... but I really, really disliked them. KVD and Sephora's formula are much more comfortable in my opinion. Besides those three... what other brands should I check out? I like nudes, reds, burgundies, and metallics. If you know any liquid matte metallics-- I'm dying for some! (I have some of OCC's if that counts... and I know KVD is going to have some eventually.) I'm not much into unique shades, with work and school they just wouldn't get much use!  Thanks in advance, all!


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 27, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> LaSplash is coming out with some soon that have a bit of metallic shimmer


  Damn LaSplash is on top of things, always seems like they have something new


----------



## novocainedreams (Feb 27, 2015)

Just ordered a couple Monster Cosmetics lippies, anyone tried them? The seem popular for being so new, two colors I wanted sold out inthe second it took for me to go get anther color!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 28, 2015)

xlisaa said:


> I love Aromi Beauty's liquid lipsticks. They dry pretty fast for me, but they do have a scent to it that eventually goes away after applying it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Those look really nice. I'm in love with the brown.


----------



## tamara4uelite (Mar 1, 2015)

Looking to try them. What do you guys recommend for a newbie?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 1, 2015)

tamara4uelite said:


> Looking to try them. What do you guys recommend for a newbie?


  The Sephora liquid lipsticks and the LASplash are both good value. That way you don't drop $20 on one and discover you don't like the texture.


----------



## tamara4uelite (Mar 1, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> The Sephora liquid lipsticks and the LASplash are both good value. That way you don't drop $20 on one and discover you don't like the texture.


  Thank you!


----------



## Jackie Kaiser (Mar 1, 2015)

Do any of you ladies have OCC sebastian and OCC Lydia that they could mix to see if they can get a match to Lime Crime Cashmere? I really think it will work but I don't have both.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 1, 2015)

tamara4uelite said:


> Looking to try them. What do you guys recommend for a newbie?


  You have to try the LaSplash ones for sure and Sephora.


----------



## kaitlynxo (Mar 1, 2015)

Is there a colour by la splash similar to cashmere? I really love that colour but do not plan on ordering from them again


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 1, 2015)

kaitlynxo said:


> Is there a colour by la splash similar to cashmere? I really love that colour but do not plan on ordering from them again


I think Charmed is supposed to be the most similar.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Mar 1, 2015)

kaitlynxo said:


> Is there a colour by la splash similar to cashmere? I really love that colour but do not plan on ordering from them again


 I have ghoulish and it looks like the website swatch of cashmere on me but it seems that ghoulish is grayer when people compare the two and cashmere is pinker. I really like ghoulish though.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I think Charmed is supposed to be the most similar.


  Not even close. Charmed is way pinker, and compared to Cashmere has hardly any grey in it at all.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 1, 2015)

kaitlynxo said:


> Is there a colour by la splash similar to cashmere? I really love that colour but do not plan on ordering from them again








 My own swatches, I have yet to find anything like Cashmere


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 1, 2015)

^ Ghoulish looks quite close. I'm going to have to add to that my ever-expanding liquid lipstick collection!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 2, 2015)

Wowza
  Source: http://snapwidget.com/v/930607259646689687



  Source: http://snapwidget.com/v/931283225473712217




Source:http://snapwidget.com/v/930133935275639177


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 2, 2015)

Source: http://snapwidget.com/v/931585882868859122




Source:http://snapwidget.com/v/931573779256754227


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 2, 2015)

^ Gorgeous comparison swatches! I want most (or all) of them, especially to dull the pain of losing out on MAC Lavender Jade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  The ones I already have are Pure Hollywood, Marshmallow and Sugar.


----------



## kaitlynxo (Mar 2, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I think Charmed is supposed to be the most similar.


  Thanks girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I think im going to order ghoulish and charmed and maybe mix them together


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 2, 2015)

^ I bought Charmed and Ghoulish today! I'm going to try mixing them too to get a Cashmere-like effect. This will be my first LA Splash order. They're located in LA, so I hope I receive them soon.


----------



## kaitlynxo (Mar 2, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> ^ I bought Charmed and Ghoulish today! I'm going to try mixing them too to get a Cashmere-like effect. This will be my first LA Splash order. They're located in LA, so I hope I receive them soon.


  I think mixing them together may have the same effect as cashmere! Since ghoulish has a lot of gray undertones and charmed has more pink
  Let me know how it turns out!


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 2, 2015)

MAC's loss is LA Splash's gain! I bought Ghoulish, Charm and a few other goodies to make up for the LJ void. I had never heard of (or may paid attetion to) this company until reading about them here. They have some gorgeous shades!


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 2, 2015)

kaitlynxo said:


> I think mixing them together may have the same effect as cashmere! Since ghoulish has a lot of gray undertones and charmed has more pink
> Let me know how it turns out!


  I will! The swatches above convinced me that there is hope to dupe Cashmere, plus the two shades look lovely on their own too.


----------



## kaitlynxo (Mar 2, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> MAC's loss is LA Splash's gain! I bought Ghoulish, Charm and a few other goodies to make up for the LJ void. I had never heard of (or may paid attetion to) this company until reading about them here. They have some gorgeous shades!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 3, 2015)

http://www.temptalia.com/faced-melted-villain-melted-liquified-long-wear-lipstick-review-photos-swatches


----------



## kaitlynxo (Mar 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/faced-melted-villain-melted-liquified-long-wear-lipstick-review-photos-swatches








 that colour is stunning


----------



## honybr (Mar 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/faced-melted-villain-melted-liquified-long-wear-lipstick-review-photos-swatches


  Ordered!  I haven't tried these yet but I'm not missing that color.


----------



## stormborn (Mar 3, 2015)

thebloomroom said:


> i totally forgot about this thread! i bought LC Pansy a few weeks back and wore it out for Valentine's day, I loved it!
> 
> Shame they are so shady because I will no longer be giving them any of my money.   Finally got my hands on Marvelous Mauve from sephora and i love it! I also picked up Blackberry Sorbet but i have too many colors like this already so i wasnt wowed


  Pansy looks amazing on you! How do you like it texture wise? I've heard some complaints about it being patchy but it is so gorgeous!


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 3, 2015)

I have Pansy and so far it hasn't been patchy on me. It had a nice, smooth texture which I was surprised by since I had heard a few negative comments. The texture may vary batch to batch though. I think I received a dud Sephora Marvelous Mauve because that was one has been extremely drying on the lips (compared to other liquid lipsticks).


----------



## Sandy072 (Mar 4, 2015)

Lolita in stock at sephora


----------



## thebloomroom (Mar 4, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I have Pansy and so far it hasn't been patchy on me. It had a nice, smooth texture which I was surprised by since I had heard a few negative comments. The texture may vary batch to batch though. I think I received a dud Sephora Marvelous Mauve because that was one has been extremely drying on the lips (compared to other liquid lipsticks).


  my marvelous mauve is drying as hell too


----------



## eeshbeesh (Mar 4, 2015)

I am OBSESSED with liquid lipsticks! I have ABH Vintage and Sad Girl, LC Pansy and Cashmere, Kat Von D L.U.V, Vampira, Lolita, Bauhau5 and Bachlorette. I want to try the LA Splash Lip Tints but I am nervous because I heard shipping was horrible.


----------



## eeshbeesh (Mar 4, 2015)

So beautiful.


----------



## Sandy072 (Mar 4, 2015)

thebloomroom said:


> i thought it was great! the first layer was a bit patchy so i applied a second and it lasted all night aside from normal wear i always get on the inner portion of my bottom lip.  my marvelous mauve is drying as hell too


 Oh no sorry to hear that. My marvelous maube isn't drying at all.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 4, 2015)

eeshbeesh said:


> I am OBSESSED with liquid lipsticks! I have ABH Vintage and Sad Girl, LC Pansy and Cashmere, Kat Von D L.U.V, Vampira, Lolita, Bauhau5 and Bachlorette. I want to try the LA Splash Lip Tints but I am nervous because I heard shipping was horrible.


  I had no issues with shipping at all, and I've only ordered once, so far :haha:


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## NaomiH (Mar 4, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


More Harry Potter inspired lippies? They're killing me and my HP loving ass!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> More Harry Potter inspired lippies? They're killing me and my HP loving ass!








 I lurve them


----------



## Tashaboo (Mar 4, 2015)

If I have LC wicked do you guys think i should get ABH heathers or Vamp?? I really like heathers tho!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :eyelove:   oke:  I lurve them


Oh, I plan on buying them. Lol


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 4, 2015)

Tashaboo said:


> If I have LC wicked do you guys think i should get ABH heathers or Vamp?? I really like heathers tho!!


  Bear in mind they are dry yet-  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wicked Heathers (a bit darker than Wicked) Vamp (much more brown than the other two)   





NaomiH said:


> Oh, I plan on buying them. Lol


  I almost ordered more last night. So glad i didn't!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 4, 2015)

Tashaboo said:


> If I have LC wicked do you guys think i should get ABH heathers or Vamp?? I really like heathers tho!!


both!    





NaomiH said:


> Oh, I plan on buying them. Lol


me too! ompom:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 4, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Bear in mind they are dry yet-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really am enjoying the others I got a few weeks ago and can't wait to grab a few more next week.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 4, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Bear in mind they are dry yet-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your swatches always kill me! I need Heathers and Vamp


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I really am enjoying the others I got a few weeks ago and can't wait to grab a few more next week.


  I think i have 3 more on my list to get yet!   





Dolly Snow said:


> Your swatches always kill me! I need Heathers and Vamp


  :lol: why? :lol:


----------



## novocainedreams (Mar 4, 2015)

thebloomroom said:


> i thought it was great! the first layer was a bit patchy so i applied a second and it lasted all night aside from normal wear i always get on the inner portion of my bottom lip.
> my marvelous mauve is drying as hell too


  I'm sorry to hear that too! I'm wearing Marvelous Mauve right now and I love it, not drying on me, super comfortable. Have you tried other colors in the formula? That's such a bummer. :-(


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 4, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I think i have 3 more on my list to get yet! :lol: why? :lol:


everything looks so good on you and you do swatches properly Imo..nice big swatches lol


----------



## kaitlynxo (Mar 4, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


 Lovegood looks amazing


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> everything looks so good on you and you do swatches properly Imo..nice big swatches lol


  Oh! :haha:  Thanks!


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 4, 2015)

thebloomroom said:


> i thought it was great! the first layer was a bit patchy so i applied a second and it lasted all night aside from normal wear i always get on the inner portion of my bottom lip.
> my marvelous mauve is drying as hell too


  My lips are not that dry now and I can handle most liquid lipsticks, but as soon as I put on the Marvelous Mauve they almost shriveled from the dryness and tightness. Most reviews here and on Sephora.com are positive though, so I don't know if it is me or a dud tube.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 5, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  Does Lovegood look like a dupe for Riot?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 5, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Oh! :haha:  Thanks!


:frenz:  You are welcome lol


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 5, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Does Lovegood look like a dupe for Riot?


  Not even close. Latte Confession is the Riot dupe.


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> More Harry Potter inspired lippies? They're killing me and my HP loving ass!


  Me tooooo! I'll be on a plane with no wifi next wednesday, so I'll have to be patient


----------



## xlisaa (Mar 6, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Me tooooo! I'll be on a plane with no wifi next wednesday, so I'll have to be patient


it's up now & the site is finally running smoothly! Got my order in


----------



## thefbomb (Mar 6, 2015)

Damn I think I'm gonna crack with the HP and Disney LAS liquid lipsticks. Are they THAT good?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 6, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Damn I think I'm gonna crack with the HP and Disney LAS liquid lipsticks. Are they THAT good?


:nods: oke:


----------



## thefbomb (Mar 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :nods: oke:


 Just..need to...make a...list. Cracking


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 7, 2015)

Has anyone else been having trouble checking out on the LA Splash Cosmetics website? I keep getting this error message:



PayPal gateway has rejected request. The totals of the cart item amounts do not match order amounts (#10413: Transaction refused because of an invalid argument. See additional error messages for details). 
 
  I tried Visa, Discover and PayPal and my order won't go through. I probably tried at least 10 times last night and this morning. I guess I have to wait until Monday and place a phone order.


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm encountering this problem on both Chrome and IE browsers.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/faced-melted-villain-melted-liquified-long-wear-lipstick-review-photos-swatches


  That color is beautiful on her. I could not pull it off. When she mentioned that Smoked Purple is LIGHTER I knew I could cross it off of my list.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 7, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Has anyone else been having trouble checking out on the LA Splash Cosmetics website? I keep getting this error message:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes. I have been wanting to order a few of the liquid matte lipsticks for 2-3 weeks but the website has been acting pretty funky. I still have not ordered.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 7, 2015)

Tashaboo said:


> If I have LC wicked do you guys think i should get ABH heathers or Vamp?? I really like heathers tho!!


  Heathers, yes. Vamp, no.


----------



## ginestra213 (Mar 7, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Has anyone else been having trouble checking out on the LA Splash Cosmetics website? I keep getting this error message:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I asked the bf, 'cause I got something similar recently on another site... he explained to me the actual error in IT speak (which I don't understand), but the gist of it is that it's LA Splash's fault, so you should ask their customer service


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 7, 2015)

ginestra213 said:


> I asked the bf, 'cause I got something similar recently on another site... he explained to me the actual error in IT speak (which I don't understand), but the gist of it is that it's LA Splash's fault, so you should ask their customer service


  Thanks for asking him! I'll wait until Monday when they are available in the office. I had problems with my previous order, but then they quickly resolved themselves on their own and I was able to check out. This time I'm not so lucky.


----------



## odditoria (Mar 7, 2015)

Lusting over Jeffree Star's limited edition liquid lipsticks D:


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 7, 2015)

odditoria said:


> Lusting over Jeffree Star's limited edition liquid lipsticks D:


  Call me crazy but I have often wondered if Trendmood and Jeffree Star were one in the same.


----------



## Shars (Mar 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Call me crazy but I have often wondered in Trendmood and Jeffree Star were one in the same.


  I've seen a lot of people ask that same question!


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> I've seen a lot of people ask that same question!


  Really?? So I am not crazy. Has Trendmood ever responded to this question?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Call me crazy but I have often wondered if Trendmood and Jeffree Star were one in the same.


  I am starting to wonder..especially since all of a sudden TM has exclusive swatches of KVD items..when we all know KVD and JS are super close.


----------



## Shars (Mar 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Really?? So I am not crazy. Has Trendmood ever responded to this question?


  Lol! I don't think the question has been put to TM. TM does push a lot of JS products though.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am starting to wonder..especially since all of a sudden TM has exclusive swatches of KVD items..when we all know KVD and JS are super close.


  And they were both dicks to Karly


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am starting to wonder..especially since all of a sudden TM has exclusive swatches of KVD items..when we all know KVD and JS are super close.


  True.


----------



## thefbomb (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm just still wondering if I should get any of the LA Splash lipsticks. The shipping is 15 bucks so I gotta be cautious


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 7, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I'm just still wondering if I should get any of the LA Splash lipsticks. The shipping is 15 bucks so I gotta be cautious


  CP my dear. CP.


----------



## thefbomb (Mar 7, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> CP my dear. CP.


 I know! I was thinking about that since you mentioned it before. I'd never pay $30 for shipping but the changes it & $15 doesn't bother me as much as long as the lipsticks are worth it!


----------



## sarahcm94 (Mar 7, 2015)

odditoria said:


> Lusting over Jeffree Star's limited edition liquid lipsticks D:


I need Queen Supreme.


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 8, 2015)

^ I want Queen Supreme too, along with Celebrity Skin once it comes back in stock.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 8, 2015)

I knew there was a reason I avoided peaking in to threads on here. I end up with a shopping list :sigh:   As far as liquid lippies go I used to avoid them like the plague but some pretty good choices are available now so they have snuck their way into my stash. I love the LC ones I have and despite not loving the two step process with MUFE Aqua Lips I actually love the wear time of those (have to blot the shine down a little with the top coat though). I have a couple from Ofra that are actually pretty good.


----------



## stormborn (Mar 8, 2015)

You guys :shock:


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 8, 2015)

stormborn said:


> You guys


----------



## thefbomb (Mar 8, 2015)

stormborn said:


> You guys :shock:


 This time around I'll get it. I think the next time there's some sephora sale like 15-20% off im going to stock up on liquid lipsticks like KVDs and Sephoras


----------



## kaitlynxo (Mar 8, 2015)

stormborn said:


> You guys


  Gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It looks like what I hoped lolita to be


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 8, 2015)

stormborn said:


> You guys


Is this a reformulated Bow and Arrow!? Because I have B&A and it doesn't look like this lol


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 8, 2015)

stormborn said:


> You guys :shock:


:shock:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 8, 2015)

stormborn said:


> You guys :shock:


that's pretty


----------



## thefbomb (Mar 8, 2015)

Just wondering how the LA Splash ones compare to LC, KVD and PZC?


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 8, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Just wondering how the LA Splash ones compare to LC, KVD and PZC?


  They're the longest wearing ones on the market i believe. :nod:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 8, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> They're the longest wearing ones on the market i believe. :nod:


:agree:


----------



## thefbomb (Mar 8, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> They're the longest wearing ones on the market i believe. :nod:





Dolly Snow said:


> :agree:


   Ooh good! I heard someone complain that they were a tad sticky but most say they're completely matte


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 8, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Ooh good! I heard someone complain that they were a tad sticky but most say they're completely matte


  Just while they're drying. But after that you need a jackhammer to remove them.


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 8, 2015)

stormborn said:


> You guys


Love it.


----------



## stormborn (Mar 8, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Is this a reformulated Bow and Arrow!? Because I have B&A and it doesn't look like this lol


  I have no idea, I just know it's gorgeous! Do you have a swatch of yours? I checked for it at Sephora today but they didn't seem to carry it at all.


----------



## thefbomb (Mar 8, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Just while they're drying. But after that you need a jackhammer to remove them.


  Ah then that's fine then! As long as it dries matte Im fine


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 8, 2015)

stormborn said:


> I have no idea, I just know it's gorgeous! Do you have a swatch of yours? I checked for it at Sephora today but they didn't seem to carry it at all.


Bow and Arrow is from the first liquid lippie collection from KvD. It was discontinued a while ago, but I hear it's supposed to be making a comeback this year along with some other previously discontinued shades. It was supposed to be the first formulation/inspiration of Lolita.

  I don't have the current formulation of Lolita as this one works fine for me so I don't really have them to compare side by side. However, this comes out much more brown on me  than the pinkish/mauve picture you posted above. I've swatched Lolita in store as well and it is much pinker on me than B&A.

  I am NC50.

  Here are some swatches of the one I have:

  (under lamp light)




  Under bathroom light




  Bathroom light again


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 9, 2015)

ohhh nice...


----------



## stormborn (Mar 9, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Bow and Arrow is from the first liquid lippie collection from KvD. It was discontinued a while ago, but I hear it's supposed to be making a comeback this year along with some other previously discontinued shades. It was supposed to be the first formulation/inspiration of Lolita.  I don't have the current formulation of Lolita as this one works fine for me so I don't really have them to compare side by side. However, this comes out much more brown on me  than the pinkish/mauve picture you posted above. I've swatched Lolita in store as well and it is much pinker on me than B&A.  I am NC50.  Here are some swatches of the one I have:  (under lamp light)
> 
> Under bathroom light
> 
> Bathroom light again


  Ohh my goodness this colour is beautiful! Thank you for taking the time to swatch! I hope it does make a comeback.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 9, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Ohh my goodness this colour is beautiful! Thank you for taking the time to swatch! I hope it does make a comeback.


No problem!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 9, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Just while they're drying. But after that you need a jackhammer to remove them.


Yeah you do, those suckers don't budge!


----------



## CarmenK (Mar 9, 2015)

Any thoughts on the Coloured Raine liquid lipsticks? I was finally able to order Raine Fever this past Friday when they restocked it. That was one crazy launch, it was crazier than most Mac ones


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 9, 2015)

CarmenK said:


> Any thoughts on the Coloured Raine liquid lipsticks? I was finally able to order Raine Fever this past Friday when they restocked it. That was one crazy launch, it was crazier than most Mac ones


I really want Soul but I don't want to have to buy the bundle. I guess I'm going to try for it in the April restock.

  I also want Mars!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 9, 2015)

I got Love good and Latte confession from Lasplash on friday  to start with (the website was a mess though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) !!


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I got Love good and Latte confession from Lasplash on friday  to start with (the website was a mess though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Congrats *Vineetha*! Lucky! I tried at least 50 times to order, literally (LOL), and I received several different error messages. I will have to call them today when I get a chance. Hopefully, my colors won't sell out in the interim!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 9, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Congrats *Vineetha*! Lucky! I tried at least 50 times to order, literally (LOL), and I received several different error messages. I will have to call them today when I get a chance. Hopefully, my colors won't sell out in the interim!


 Oh that website is a mess even now!! All kinds of error messages lol!! Or my cart gets cleared!! I almost lost it too!! :haha:


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 9, 2015)

Here are swatches of some of my liquid lipstick collection. Sorry for the poor photo quality! They were taken in a sunlit room. I am a MAC NC15, and lipsticks have a tendency to turn orange and brown on me. That's why I get so obsessed with procuring lavender and purple lipsticks like Lavender Jade. They are the only shades that look semi-decent on me without my having to tweak them with lip liners and several other lippies.

  In order from top to bottom or left to right.

  Kat Von D Lolita (just received it)
  ABH Pure Hollywood
  ABH Lovely
  Sephora Marvelous Mauve
  Lime Crime Pansy
  Coloured Raine Sugar
  CR Marshmallow
  CR Soul


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh that website is a mess even now!! All kinds of error messages lol!! Or my cart gets cleared!! I almost lost it too!!


  it still is? Oh geez. I though Monday would arrive and the elves (or IT peeps) would magically fix the site. Lol. They must be getting bombarded with phone calls left and right. I'll wait til later. I hope you like your 2 picks!


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 9, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> it still is? Oh geez. I though Monday would arrive and the elves (or IT peeps) would magically fix the site. Lol. They must be getting bombarded with phone calls left and right. I'll wait til later. I hope you like your 2 picks!


That's so weird! I ordered some stuff yesterday and the site was perfectly fine. I thought I'd wait to order after the crowd dispersed


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 9, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> That's so weird! I ordered some stuff yesterday and the site was perfectly fine. I thought I'd wait to order after the crowd dispersed


  You're lucky! It's strange that some people are being able to order, but a lot are not. I tried Chrome and Internet Explorer 8, Visa, Discover Card and PayPal. Imagine if all of these attempted payments had been successful without my knowing? I would have bought 200 lipsticks! That was my nightmare last night. Lol.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 9, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> You're lucky! It's strange that some people are being able to order, but a lot are not. I tried Chrome and Internet Explorer 8, Visa, Discover Card and PayPal. Imagine if all of these attempted payments had been successful without my knowing? I would have bought 200 lipsticks! That was my nightmare last night. Lol.


That happened to me on ASOS a few weeks ago! I kept trying to order the same dress, but I kept getting an error message saying the order could not be completed. Well I was charged for each transaction the next day and two weeks later I got four of the same dress in the mail. It was tragic! And I didn't even like the dress so I had to mail each dress back to get a refund. At least they had free returns otherwise I would have been pissed.


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 9, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> That happened to me on ASOS a few weeks ago! I kept trying to order the same dress, but I kept getting an error message saying the order could not be completed. Well I was charged for each transaction the next day and two weeks later I got four of the same dress in the mail. It was tragic! And I didn't even like the dress so I had to mail each dress back to get a refund. At least they had free returns otherwise I would have been pissed.


  If that happened, I'd be so pissed. There's the hassle in returning the items even if shipping is free. And even if they catch the mistake early on and don't ship out the products, the pending charges still eat up your credit limit until they are fully processed/voided. I'm checking my PayPal and CC accounts, and so far it doesn't look as if any of the charges went through. Thank goodness.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 9, 2015)

Finally getting around to searching my LA Splash haul. It's a mix of the waterproof liquid lipsticks and lip tints.   I took pics while they were still wet and then as they dried down.   L to R: Inflamed, Raven Claw, Spellbound, Vampire, Malevolent and Sirius 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













  I wasn't sure I'd love Spellbound but that may end up being a favorite behind Malevolent!


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 9, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> If that happened, I'd be so pissed. There's the hassle in returning the items even if shipping is free. And even if they catch the mistake early on and don't ship out the products, the pending charges still eat up your credit limit until they are fully processed/voided. I'm checking my PayPal and CC accounts, and so far it doesn't look as if any of the charges went through. Thank goodness.


  It was a major bummer no doubt!


----------



## Shars (Mar 9, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I wasn't sure I'd love Spellbound but that may end up being a favorite behind Malevolent!


  Thanks for posting. I can't wait to try these out and pick some up at IMATS!


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 9, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I wasn't sure I'd love Spellbound but that may end up being a favorite behind Malevolent!


Love Sirius and Raven Claw, mostly for the colour, but the names are so great. Harry Potter


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 9, 2015)

Latte Confession sold out. I should have bought it with my last order, before all of the LC Dupes buzz. Hopefully, they restock soon!


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 10, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I wasn't sure I'd love Spellbound but that may end up being a favorite behind Malevolent!


  Very pretty swatches. I love Malevolent too.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 10, 2015)

How long does LA splash usually take to ship?? Thanks


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> How long does LA splash usually take to ship?? Thanks


  Mine came in a week


----------



## Subparbrina (Mar 10, 2015)

How do y'all feel about Pretty Zombie cosmetics? On me the two liquid lipsticks I've tried from them are kinda sticky. 



  I still love Blue Moon despite it never really drying, though.


----------



## thefbomb (Mar 10, 2015)

Subparbrina said:


> How do y'all feel about Pretty Zombie cosmetics? On me the two liquid lipsticks I've tried from them are kinda sticky.
> 
> I still love Blue Moon despite it never really drying, though.


 I have Purple Poison and 3 Witches and luckily they dry completely matte, no stickyness and no problems!


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 10, 2015)

714 & Queen Supreme are up on DollsKill.com NOW!!

http://www.dollskill.com/catalog/category/view/s/jeffree-star/id/1337/

  use code: SHODDYSCULT for 10% off


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 10, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> 714 & Queen Supreme are up on DollsKill.com NOW!!
> 
> http://www.dollskill.com/catalog/category/view/s/jeffree-star/id/1337/
> 
> use code: SHODDYSCULT for 10% off


  Thanks!  That shipping is killing me though lol


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 10, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thanks!  That shipping is killing me though lol


I knowww! But the colors are so pretty I just closed my eyes and pressed submit haha


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 10, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I knowww! But the colors are so pretty I just closed my eyes and pressed submit haha


  Plus with the code, it's cheaper compared to getting them through his site, even with the shipping.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 10, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I knowww! But the colors are so pretty I just closed my eyes and pressed submit haha


  Damnit! I hesitated and the one I really wanted (714) is already gone.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 10, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Damnit! I hesitated and the one I really wanted (714) is already gone.


Wow are you serious?!?! I guess I barely got my order through!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 10, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Wow are you serious?!?! I guess I barely got my order through!


  You must have. Yep went to check out and it said it was no longer in my bag.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 10, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> You must have. Yep went to check out and it said it was no longer in my bag.


At least you still have another opportunity tomorrow night so that's good!


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 10, 2015)

Both colors are sold out now @CrimsonQuill157


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 10, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> At least you still have another opportunity tomorrow night so that's good!


  Ugh this and the Julia Petit are gonna kill my bank account hahaha. I hadn't even planned on these until you posted and now I HAVE to have 714.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 10, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Ugh this and the Julia Petit are gonna kill my bank account hahaha. I hadn't even planned on these until you posted and now I HAVE to have 714.


LOL this snuck up on me too! I think I was just a little anxious about Julia Petit so I was up stalking Instagram. I wasn't even planning on getting Queen Supreme but i did


----------



## stephshopaholic (Mar 10, 2015)

Subparbrina said:


> How do y'all feel about Pretty Zombie cosmetics? On me the two liquid lipsticks I've tried from them are kinda sticky.
> 
> I still love Blue Moon despite it never really drying, though.


 They're actually my favorite liquid lipsticks they're not drying on my lips they dry totally matte and they last all day. The la splash have better staying power when it comes to food/drinks but the dry my lips out really bad the pretty zombie lippies are comfortable and 3 witches and black cat are the best purple and best black lipsticks around. I also have zombettie. I want to get all their other colors too.


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 11, 2015)

Wow. That sellout was quick on DollsKill!


----------



## Shars (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm not familiar with the Jeffrey Star products (don't follow him to be honest) but what is our consensus on his lip products? Good? okay? put them in the will? I like the Redrum and I'm Royalty colours.


----------



## Subparbrina (Mar 11, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> They're actually my favorite liquid lipsticks they're not drying on my lips they dry totally matte and they last all day. The la splash have better staying power when it comes to food/drinks but the dry my lips out really bad the pretty zombie lippies are comfortable and 3 witches and black cat are the best purple and best black lipsticks around. I also have zombettie. I want to get all their other colors too.


  Hmmm, maybe I just got an off batch. I'll probably get more just because they're so pretty and affordable.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm not familiar with the Jeffrey Star products (don't follow him to be honest) but what is our consensus on his lip products? Good? okay? put them in the will? I like the Redrum and I'm Royalty colours.


IMO they are pretty good. Nothing unique about them though, very reminiscent of DoC. The bottle, the scent, the formula, the brush..clearly same manufacturer.


----------



## Shars (Mar 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> IMO they are pretty good. Nothing unique about them though, very reminiscent of DoC. The bottle, the scent, the formula, the brush..clearly same manufacturer.


  Wow okay. I'm planning on picking up some DoC at IMATS so I may skip his stuff then.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> Wow okay. I'm planning on picking up some DoC at IMATS so I may skip his stuff then.


  I'm actually wearing Merlot from DoC right now. She's beautiful!


----------



## Shars (Mar 11, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm actually wearing Merlot from DoC right now. She's beautiful!


  I want (read NEED) Black Rose! Do you have any of the others (Kiss of Fire/Pinky Promise)? I want to check out their glosses too. I wish Coloured Raine were doing a booth as well.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> Wow okay. I'm planning on picking up some DoC at IMATS so I may skip his stuff then.


  DoC is amazing, I just prefer them lol
  I need Kiss of Fire and Pinky Promise...but I don't want PP..so I just need KoF to complete my collection lol


----------



## Shars (Mar 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> DoC is amazing, I just prefer them lol
> I need Kiss of Fire and Pinky Promise...but I don't want PP..so I just need KoF to complete my collection lol


  Lol, nice! Do you have Black Rose already?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 11, 2015)

I had a dream that I missed the Jeffree Star launch... guess I will be stalking tomorrow night haha.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 11, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I had a dream that I missed the Jeffree Star launch... guess I will be stalking tomorrow night haha.


  the thing that rubbed me the wrong way about JS..was he starts from the last orders and works his way down to the first orders.
  My order number was around 8500...he started shipping out the 11100 orders and worked all the way down...it took forever to get my package.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> Lol, nice! Do you have Black Rose already?


is that the color that was supposed to come out in March?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 11, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> is that the color that was supposed to come out in March?


  Yes, end of March, last I checked


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I do!     the thing that rubbed me the wrong way about JS..was he starts from the last orders and works his way down to the first orders. My order number was around 8500...he started shipping out the 11100 orders and worked all the way down...it took forever to get my package.


  That is annoying. If I didn't really want that one shade I'd skip. But if I'm dreaming about that ish I guess I need it haha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 12, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> That is annoying. If I didn't really want that one shade I'd skip. But if I'm dreaming about that ish I guess I need it haha


if it is haunting your dreams..then you need it lol


----------



## emberdarling (Mar 12, 2015)

Umm how did I not know about the disney themed ones from la splash? I don't believe they dry matte though.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 12, 2015)

emberdarling said:


> Umm how did I not know about the disney themed ones from la splash? I don't believe they dry matte though.


Oh they dry down very matte and don't budge. At least the 2 lippies I have from them do.


----------



## Narwhalique (Mar 12, 2015)

I just placed my first LASplash order! I've had my eye on Ghoulish for a while and it sells out often from what I understand so I grabbed it when I saw it.


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 12, 2015)

Here is lasplash ghoulish on me with nyx 1000 years liner


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 12, 2015)

^^^^nice.


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 12, 2015)

crystalzi said:


>


Looks great!


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> Wow okay. I'm planning on picking up some DoC at IMATS so I may skip his stuff then.


  You did not ask me, but I am not a fan of Dose of Color. I bought Berry Me and Merlot a few months ago. The formula is not anearly as nice as KVD and Sephora. IMO, Sephora's Blackberry Sorbet is everything I had ever wanted Berry Me to be. Merlot is just a bright pink-red. There is nothing unique about it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 12, 2015)

crystalzi said:


>


  Very pretty on you.


----------



## Shars (Mar 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> You did not ask me, but I am not a fan of Dose of Color. I bought Berry Me and Merlot a few months ago. The formula is not anearly as nice as KVD and Sephora. IMO, Sephora's Blackberry Sorbet is everything I had ever wanted Berry Me to be. Merlot is just a bright pink-red. There is nothing unique about it.


  Okay. I only have one KVD liquid lipstick - the metallic version of Backstage Bambi - am I'm not a huge fan. I do like the 2 Sephora ones I have and the one LC velvetine. I'm actually not interested in Berry Me or Merlot at all lol. I like the two pink ones but I'd definitely like to check them out in person. What didn't you like about the formula though? Application? Wear?


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> You did not ask me, but I am not a fan of Dose of Color. I bought Berry Me and Merlot a few months ago. The formula is not anearly as nice as KVD and Sephora. IMO, Sephora's Blackberry Sorbet is everything I had ever wanted Berry Me to be. Merlot is just a bright pink-red. There is nothing unique about it.


  At first i was disappoonted that Merlot wasn't a true merlot, but i actually fell in love with how bright and bold it is! It's my fave of bunch!


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 12, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> At first i was disappoonted that Merlot wasn't a true merlot, but i actually fell in love with how bright and bold it is! It's my fave of bunch!


  Really? I thought we were both mad fans of Berry Me. Lol. Have you tried the Sephora lip stains?


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> Okay. I only have one KVD liquid lipstick - the metallic version of Backstage Bambi - am I'm not a huge fan. I do like the 2 Sephora ones I have and the one LC velvetine. I'm actually not interested in Berry Me or Merlot at all lol. I like the two pink ones but I'd definitely like to check them out in person. What didn't you like about the formula though? Application? Wear?


  I felt the formula was watery. It took awhile to dry. That may be because I have been spoiled with KVD's Everlasting Liquid Mattes. They dry extremely fast and last a long time.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Really? I thought we were both mad fans of Berry Me. Lol. Have you tried the Sephora lip stains?


  I still like Berry Me too, but I'm liking Merlot better!    Yeah i grabbed 2 if the Sephora ones and i like them as well. I'm wanting to grab a couple for my bridal kit too.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 12, 2015)

Is anyone else having trouble with the LA Splash website? It won't load for me.

  edit: It's working on Firefox, not Chrome.

  edit 2: Never mind, not working on either now.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 12, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> Here is lasplash ghoulish on me with nyx 1000 years liner


love it


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> You did not ask me, but I am not a fan of Dose of Color. I bought Berry Me and Merlot a few months ago. The formula is not anearly as nice as KVD and Sephora. IMO, Sephora's Blackberry Sorbet is everything I had ever wanted Berry Me to be. Merlot is just a bright pink-red. There is nothing unique about it.


I'm also not a fan of DoC. I bought Berry Me because I saw it on Desi Perkins and I was literally drooling. I think I may have only worn it once in like 4 months or something ... I'ts not my fav. But I do want to give Black Rose a chance!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 12, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with the LA Splash website? It won't load for me.  edit: It's working on Firefox, not Chrome.  edit 2: Never mind, not working on either now.


Their site was created by Satan and always gives me issues,it's the only thing about them that really bugs me.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Their site was created by Satan and always gives me issues,it's the only thing about them that really bugs me.


 This just cracks me up!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 12, 2015)

I was able to purchase latte confession around 7pm CDT. It's my first from LAsplash


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Their site was created by Satan and always gives me issues,it's the only thing about them that really bugs me.


  They're updating their site. Finally! Hopefully it'll run better, or at least run in the 21st century.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 12, 2015)

Any of you ladies stalking for JS 2 new lippies? I haven't tried his products yet. I'm looking forward to celebrity skin restock.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Their site was created by Satan and always gives me issues,it's the only thing about them that really bugs me.


  Everytime I visit the site it works for me! I've only made one purchase from them this past Tuesday. I got the blue and green colors! ive or latte confession on my list for next time.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Any of you ladies stalking for JS 2 new lippies? I haven't tried his products yet. I'm looking forward to celebrity skin restock.


 I wear celebrity skin pretty much everyday it's actually ridiculous!  I bought these two shades from dolls kill Tuesday night. I love his formula! It's like the Anastasia formula but the colors are more fun and vibrant


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 12, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> They're updating their site. Finally! Hopefully it'll run better, or at least run in the 21st century.


Thank heavens! ompom:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Any of you ladies stalking for JS 2 new lippies? I haven't tried his products yet. I'm looking forward to celebrity skin restock.


No,they're nice but I just know those colours will look total balls on me so I'm not even going to try. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 12, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Everytime I visit the site it works for me! I've only made one purchase from them this past Tuesday. I got the blue and green colors! ive or latte confession on my list for next time.


It gives me so many issues when I try to order! Drives me nuts.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It gives me so many issues when I try to order! Drives me nuts.


  Are you trying on a tablet, phone or computer?


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 12, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Are you trying on a tablet, phone or computer?


I've tried my phone and laptop and it's always just so wonky for me. I thought it was my laptop (it's kinda old), so I used my phone and its still just real slow and takes ages to add stuff to my cart and check out.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I've tried my phone and laptop and it's always just so wonky for me. I thought it was my laptop (it's kinda old), so I used my phone and its still just real slow and takes ages to add stuff to my cart and check out.


  That's why. It's never worked on my my phone or my ipad, only on my desktop. My phone and ipad took ages to add to my card, wouldn't add to my card, and i couldn't bring my cart up when inwas ready to check out. But i just on my desktop and BOOM! It's lightning fast with no issues! I've even read people having the same issues on IG, and it's all on non-desktop devices.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 12, 2015)

Just hopped on from my phone and ordered Lovegood really quickly! :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 12, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> That's why. It's never worked on my my phone or my ipad, only on my desktop. My phone and ipad took ages to add to my card, wouldn't add to my card, and i couldn't bring my cart up when inwas ready to check out. But i just on my desktop and BOOM! It's lightning fast with no issues! I've even read people having the same issues on IG, and it's all on non-desktop devices.


Guess I need to quit buying all the lippies and buy a new laptop. :haha:


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Guess I need to quit buying all the lippies and buy a new laptop. :haha:


  Hahahaha


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Any of you ladies stalking for JS 2 new lippies? I haven't tried his products yet. I'm looking forward to celebrity skin restock.


  I am! I fell in love with 714 and figure if I'm paying the shipping, might as well get Queen Supreme... The name also makes me think of AHS Coven haha


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 13, 2015)

Got them! That was way too easy.


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 13, 2015)

I was having problems with the LA Splash Cosmetics website from last Friday til Tuesday, but now they have made some changes/upgrades and I was able to place my order for Latte Confession very easily and issue-free. They restocked all the colors that had sold out earlier in the week. This was my third order in less than 3 weeks. Eep!

  I really want the Jeffree Star "Queen Supreme" but "Celebrity Skin" is sold out, so I don't want to spend on S&H for one lippie. I think I'll wait until April's scheduled re-stock.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 13, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I was having problems with the LA Splash Cosmetics website from last Friday til Tuesday, but now they have made some changes/upgrades and I was able to place my order for Latte Confession very easily and issue-free. They restocked all the colors that had sold out earlier in the week. This was my third order in less than 3 weeks. Eep!
> 
> I really want the Jeffree Star "Queen Supreme" but "Celebrity Skin" is sold out, so I don't want to spend on S&H for one lippie. I think I'll wait until April's scheduled re-stock.


  Queen Supreme is LE and likely will sell out before Celebrity Skin restocks.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 13, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I was having problems with the LA Splash Cosmetics website from last Friday til Tuesday, but now they have made some changes/upgrades and I was able to place my order for Latte Confession very easily and issue-free. They restocked all the colors that had sold out earlier in the week. This was my third order in less than 3 weeks. Eep!
> 
> I really want the Jeffree Star "Queen Supreme" but "Celebrity Skin" is sold out, so I don't want to spend on S&H for one lippie. I think I'll wait until April's scheduled re-stock.


  How are you guys getting through? I've tried on different browsers and on my phone too.  I can get to the site, but whenever I click "Lips" under "shop" it says "this webpage is not available."


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 13, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I was having problems with the LA Splash Cosmetics website from last Friday til Tuesday, but now they have made some changes/upgrades and I was able to place my order for Latte Confession very easily and issue-free. They restocked all the colors that had sold out earlier in the week. This was my third order in less than 3 weeks. Eep!  I really want the Jeffree Star "Queen Supreme" but "Celebrity Skin" is sold out, so I don't want to spend on S&H for one lippie. I think I'll wait until April's scheduled re-stock.


 I ordered Latte Confession too since it is closest to Riot. it seems LC has gone 'Incognito'. Their followers dropped significantly and blocked a lot of people. But They haven't updated anything since a week ago.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 13, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> How are you guys getting through? I've tried on different browsers and on my phone too.  I can get to the site, but whenever I click "Lips" under "shop" it says "this webpage is not available."


 I feel Celebrity Skin is like ABH Bambi and 714 is like KVD Jefree (ironically). Pls post swatches soon.


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 13, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Queen Supreme is LE and likely will sell out before Celebrity Skin restocks.


  Hmmm, Good point. I forgot that QS is LE. I don't look good in colors like 714 and I usually don't wear reds (Redrum), so I can't order those. Maybe I'll just bite the bullet and pay the $5.95 S&H for the one lipstick. I don't want to regret not getting it later.


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 13, 2015)

I didn't want any regrets later, so I just bought Queen Supreme for myself and 714 for my sister. This is my first Jeffree Star purchase. I hope we both like them! The colors are so pretty and summery; I couldn't say no. If I can pull off the 714, I just may keep it for myself... Lol. Sorry sis!


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 13, 2015)

I caved and got 714!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 13, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> How are you guys getting through? I've tried on different browsers and on my phone too.  I can get to the site, but whenever I click "Lips" under "shop" it says "this webpage is not available."


It gives me issues there too.  Earlier I just used a direct link that was in my browser history:http://shop-lasplashcosmetics.com/makeup/lips/smitten-liptint.html  (I'm running chrome on my phone)


----------



## ForeverJenn (Mar 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Any of you ladies stalking for JS 2 new lippies? I haven't tried his products yet. I'm looking forward to celebrity skin restock.


  I got both  I'm not really sure why I did it lol I love the colors but I'm a little scared of them. Ahh well, they'll be nice for summer


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 13, 2015)

ForeverJenn said:


> I got both  I'm not really sure why I did it lol I love the colors but I'm a little scared of them. Ahh well, they'll be nice for summer


----------



## PinkMaraschino (Mar 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I feel Celebrity Skin is like ABH Bambi and 714 is like KVD Jefree (ironically). Pls post swatches soon.


  I think you mean you think Queen Supreme is like ABH Bambi (I totally understood you lol). I was wondering that myself, so I ordered both! I got ABH Bambi and it's already here and early this AM got JS Queen Supreme, (714), and Celebrity Skin! I'll make sure I update here with swatches (I'm NC35btw). 

  **Even if Bambi and QS are similar I need both of them in my life like a good makeup hoarder!** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Plus I heard that Jeffree's formula is the bomb so I'll see about wear against ABH too!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 13, 2015)

PinkMaraschino said:


> I think you mean you think Queen Supreme is like ABH Bambi (I totally understood you lol). I was wondering that myself, so I ordered both! I got ABH Bambi and it's already here and early this AM got JS Queen Supreme, (714), and Celebrity Skin! I'll make sure I update here with swatches (I'm NC35btw).   **Even if Bambi and QS are similar I need both of them in my life like a good makeup hoarder!** :haha:  Plus I heard that Jeffree's formula is the bomb so I'll see about wear against ABH too!


 Yeah! SillyMe, I've Been thinking of getting Celebrity Skin next month's restock. I got all mixed up. Lol. I'm glad u got what I'm talking about.


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 13, 2015)

I got both 714 and queen too. I couldn't resist. I want to make another lasplash order for latte but I have 5 more coming in the mail from them so I should chill a bit lol. I bought belle, Nala, faline, loved good, and nymphadora.


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 13, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> I got both 714 and queen too. I couldn't resist. I want to make another lasplash order for latte but I have 5 more coming in the mail from them so I should chill a bit lol. I bought belle, Nala, faline, loved good, and nymphadora.


  I bought Belle and Lovegood too.


----------



## thefbomb (Mar 13, 2015)

Im dying to see more swatches of the Disney ones, thats the collection i want the most from


----------



## breatheonbeat (Mar 13, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> I got both 714 and queen too. I couldn't resist. I want to make another lasplash order for latte but I have 5 more coming in the mail from them so I should chill a bit lol. I bought belle, Nala, faline, loved good, and nymphadora.


please swatch the la splash ones!!! i have been dying to know what belle and nala ACTUALLY look like haha


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 13, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It gives me issues there too.  Earlier I just used a direct link that was in my browser history:http://shop-lasplashcosmetics.com/makeup/lips/smitten-liptint.html  (I'm running chrome on my phone)


  Link isn't working for me on same browser 


ForeverJenn said:


> I got both  I'm not really sure why I did it lol I love the colors but I'm a little scared of them. Ahh well, they'll be nice for summer


  I'm very nervous about these too but they should look good with a smokey eye at least.


----------



## ForeverJenn (Mar 13, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Link isn't working for me on same browser  I'm very nervous about these too but they should look good with a smokey eye at least.


  Definitely. And maybe some good liner to darken them :lol:


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 13, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Im dying to see more swatches of the Disney ones, thats the collection i want the most from


  I was curious anout them too, but don't know if i want a shimmery matte lip :sigh:   





breatheonbeat said:


> please swatch the la splash ones!!! i have been dying to know what belle and nala ACTUALLY look like haha


----------



## thefbomb (Mar 13, 2015)

I was curious anout them too, but don't know if i want a shimmery matte lip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Yeah Im not sure if I want that either, thats why we need some more swatches! Im not really into to shimmers to much.But they can be ok sometimes


----------



## breatheonbeat (Mar 13, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


 
  thats how i feel-  glittery matte is counter-intuitive to me. it kind of reminds me of matte sequins.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 13, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> thats how i feel-  glittery matte is counter-intuitive to me. it kind of reminds me of matte sequins.





thefbomb said:


> Yeah Im not sure if I want that either, thats why we need some more swatches! Im not really into to shimmers to much.But they can be ok sometimes


  Yeah everyone was posting about the disney names and i was like "where are these!?" And then i realized they were the shimmery mattes. Then i was sad


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 13, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I was curious anout them too, but don't know if i want a shimmery matte lip :sigh:


Evil Queen is reminding me a lot of Guerlain's Orgueil Rouge G l'Extrait. That too has very subtle red shimmer to it and it's one of my absolute favorite lippies!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 13, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Link isn't working for me on same browser  I'm very nervous about these too but they should look good with a smokey eye at least.


well balls.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 13, 2015)

Ehhhhh, I want to order from La Splash but these site issues are making me wanna forget it.


----------



## thebloomroom (Mar 13, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  ooh i like tiana *_*


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Sandy072 (Mar 13, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  Beautiful. I like the nudes as well as the brights but I feel like nudes are hard to pull off in this kind of formula.  I feel like I like darker colors in the matte stain better. Hmm


----------



## stormborn (Mar 13, 2015)

Does anyone by chance have a side by side of the original Lolita, bad batch Lolita, and restocked Lolita?


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 13, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


These are so beautiful!


----------



## thefbomb (Mar 13, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  I actually don't mind the shimmer from what I can see in these photos


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 13, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


I actually like these. I expected more shimmer but it's not like I imagined at all


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 13, 2015)

I want to pull my hair out! Why does LASplash make it so hard for me to give them their money?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yuck. Makes me not wanna order...


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 13, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I want to pull my hair out! Why does LASplash make it so hard for me to give them their money?! :getyou:  Yuck. Makes me not wanna order...


 Yeah it's soooo annoying!! By the time I ordered, my list dwindled to just 2 from 6 lmao. It was taking sooo long to add each to the cart. And updating the cart led to clearing it out lol. So I went ahead with just 2 shades I really wanted and called it a day. But I think right now they are working on the website. So that maybe why it's acting more wonky than usual!!


----------



## odditoria (Mar 13, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Just while they're drying. But after that you need a jackhammer to remove them.


  I found coconut oil removed them nicely  Or anything oil based, I even tried Argan. It's true though, they are bullet proof. I also love the colors, such variety and they always keep things in stock.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 13, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  I think I need all the ones in the last pic .... Especially jasmine ... && maybe even a jasmine BU


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 13, 2015)

Finally got another lasplash order through today! Got latte, Esmeralda, and evil queen. Can't wait for all these to come in!


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 13, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> Finally got another lasplash order through today! Got latte, Esmeralda, and evil queen. Can't wait for all these to come in!


 Can't wait for your swatches!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 13, 2015)

Dear God I just made the largest makeup order I have ever made.

  Spellbound
  Bellatrix
  Sirius
  Ravensclaw
  Nagini
  Lovegood
  Nymphadora
  Ghoulish
  Latte Confession
  Esmeralda

  My deal is that I skip Julia Petit, MAC is Beauty, and Philip Treacy. If I wasn't skipping those, I'd have spent way more than what I spent on these, anyway. I sure hope I like them!


----------



## blushingbunny (Mar 13, 2015)

I've seen DOSE and Limecrime matte glosses/liquid lipsticks used as eyeliner before so I'm curious how the other various brands might perform. Anyone have an opinion? Jeffree Star, LASplash, Stila, Anastasia Beverly Hills are the ones that have me most curious. I have a bad batch of Lolita and I find that it stays a little too tacky for eye use, does anyone else have that problem with all of the Kat Von D shades? I'd really like to have a nice matte dark red kinda like Limecrime Wicked that could double as eyeliner and also lipstick but I'd rather not buy Limecrime..


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 14, 2015)

Finally got my order through after repeatedly trying for almost 24 hours, lol!  Nala Alice Jasmine Duchess Evil Queen  Hope I like them! First LASplash purchase.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 14, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  These colors are all beautiful.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 14, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Dear God I just made the largest makeup order I have ever made.  Spellbound Bellatrix Sirius Ravensclaw Nagini Lovegood Nymphadora Ghoulish Latte Confession Esmeralda  My deal is that I skip Julia Petit, MAC is Beauty, and Philip Treacy. If I wasn't skipping those, I'd have spent way more than what I spent on these, anyway. I sure hope I like them!


  What was your secret. The thought of going back to their website turns me off. I haven't even placed the first order. I've tried three times.


----------



## LilA111 (Mar 14, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  Evil queen looks amazing! Trying to limit myself to getting just enchanted and spellbound...


----------



## Nuke (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm not sure any liquid lipsticks are proven to be eye-safe, so I honestly wouldn't risk it... instead try to hunt for colorful eyeliners? Or perhaps eyeshadows that can be turned into eyeliner. I would look into the indie makeup world for this kind of thing.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 14, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> What was your secret. The thought of going back to their website turns me off. I haven't even placed the first order. I've tried three times.


  The site just suddenly started working for me. I started through Naomi's link. The site is a lot better than it used to be, I had no issues.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 14, 2015)

I didn't have as much trouble placing my order last night. It mainly lagged when adding items to my cart. I let it sit over a couple of hours and when I went back it moved much faster for me as I added and removed items. This was around midnight so the timing may have had something to do with it.   Anyway, I ordered: Tiana, Aurora, Alice, Latte Confession, Love Good, and Nymph Adora. I almost ordered Belle but some in last-minute swatches I found right before I checked out, it looked pinker than I would have liked and I felt I already had something like that in my collection.


----------



## thefbomb (Mar 14, 2015)

Nuke said:


> I'm not sure any liquid lipsticks are proven to be eye-safe, so I honestly wouldn't risk it... instead try to hunt for colorful eyeliners? Or perhaps eyeshadows that can be turned into eyeliner. I would look into the indie makeup world for this kind of thing.


 That's how I feel too, I'd be too scared to use any liquid lipsticks on my eyes. LUSH might have some colourful eyeliner, I bought a beautiful gold liner from them


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 14, 2015)

blushingbunny said:


> I've seen DOSE and Limecrime matte glosses/liquid lipsticks used as eyeliner before so I'm curious how the other various brands might perform. Anyone have an opinion? Jeffree Star, LASplash, Stila, Anastasia Beverly Hills are the ones that have me most curious. I have a bad batch of Lolita and I find that it stays a little too tacky for eye use, does anyone else have that problem with all of the Kat Von D shades? I'd really like to have a nice matte dark red kinda like Limecrime Wicked that could double as eyeliner and also lipstick but I'd rather not buy Limecrime..





Nuke said:


> I'm not sure any liquid lipsticks are proven to be eye-safe, so I honestly wouldn't risk it... instead try to hunt for colorful eyeliners? Or perhaps eyeshadows that can be turned into eyeliner. I would look into the indie makeup world for this kind of thing.


  Yeah I'm not sure they're safe to use on the eye  I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 14, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> The site just suddenly started working for me. I started through Naomi's link. The site is a lot better than it used to be, I had no issues.


  Ok. I may try later on today.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## jaymuse (Mar 14, 2015)

LilA111 said:


> Evil queen looks amazing! Trying to limit myself to getting just enchanted and spellbound...


I'm trying to limit myself to three but they are all so pretty I don't know if I can be strong!!!


----------



## Shleeface (Mar 14, 2015)

Jeffree Stars Weirdo. Great formula! Felt like a dream going on, and is staying very comfortable to wear. Have to test the wear time, and so far this is on par with KVDs formula, which is my fave! So happy to have 714 and Queen Supreme in the mail.


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 14, 2015)

Shleeface said:


> Jeffree Stars Weirdo. Great formula! Felt like a dream going on, and is staying very comfortable to wear. Have to test the wear time, and so far this is on par with KVDs formula, which is my fave! So happy to have 714 and Queen Supreme in the mail.


  Thanks for the review! I'm waiting for my Queen Supreme and 714 too!


----------



## stormborn (Mar 14, 2015)

714 is so gorg! :eyelove:


----------



## Nuke (Mar 15, 2015)

blushingbunny said:


> I've seen DOSE and Limecrime matte glosses/liquid lipsticks used as eyeliner before so I'm curious how the other various brands might perform. Anyone have an opinion? Jeffree Star, LASplash, Stila, Anastasia Beverly Hills are the ones that have me most curious. I have a bad batch of Lolita and I find that it stays a little too tacky for eye use, does anyone else have that problem with all of the Kat Von D shades? I'd really like to have a nice matte dark red kinda like Limecrime Wicked that could double as eyeliner and also lipstick but I'd rather not buy Limecrime..


  Hi, to clarify my original reply - I saw this: http://imgur.com/a/c3E59 posted on Reddit (by user BigDamnHeroesSir). Here you can see that she used a product called Superstar Serum by an indie company called Darling Girl Cosmetics to turn her eyeshadows into eyeliner. I've also ordered this product but the shipping takes a loooong time (the listed TAT on the website is 20-22 business days) so I have not yet received it (I placed my order on 2/24 and I don't think it's been shipped out yet). However if you were interested in in 'making' your own red eyeliner this is the route I'd go. Just look for a red loose eyeshadow/pigment and give it a whirl. I think this is the better way to go because I did also see someone post a look using LimeCrime's Wicked for her winged eyeliner, but she also said she experienced irritation afterwards and so did not feel comfortable recommending it to anyone who saw her post. 

  Sorry for going out of topic since this is the liquid lipstick thread, everyone! But I saw some other people responded to my comment as well so I wanted to reply here instead of PMing blushingbunny. To be more on-topic, I recently received my LA Splash Haul of a few of their Smitten LipTints and Lip Coutures. I'm also about to place an order for a few of the waterproof Lip Lustres. Will post swatches once I have some decent ones!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Mar 15, 2015)

blushingbunny said:


> I've seen DOSE and Limecrime matte glosses/liquid lipsticks used as eyeliner before so I'm curious how the other various brands might perform. Anyone have an opinion? Jeffree Star, LASplash, Stila, Anastasia Beverly Hills are the ones that have me most curious. I have a bad batch of Lolita and I find that it stays a little too tacky for eye use, does anyone else have that problem with all of the Kat Von D shades? I'd really like to have a nice matte dark red kinda like Limecrime Wicked that could double as eyeliner and also lipstick but I'd rather not buy Limecrime..


 ELF has a product called lock and seal that turns shadows into liquid liner. I have a lot of indie loose shadows (mainly fyrinnae) and I take a bit of the shadow and mix it with the lock and seal and you can have any color liner you want I've done dark red before and it lasted all day.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 15, 2015)

blushingbunny said:


> I've seen DOSE and Limecrime matte glosses/liquid lipsticks used as eyeliner before so I'm curious how the other various brands might perform. Anyone have an opinion? Jeffree Star, LASplash, Stila, Anastasia Beverly Hills are the ones that have me most curious. I have a bad batch of Lolita and I find that it stays a little too tacky for eye use, does anyone else have that problem with all of the Kat Von D shades? I'd really like to have a nice matte dark red kinda like Limecrime Wicked that could double as eyeliner and also lipstick but I'd rather not buy Limecrime..


  If INGLOT is access able to you I would suggest Duraline. Duraline like the two other products mentioned are for making loose shadows or in this case even pressed shadows in to liner. I'm a bit iffy about putting it on pressed shadows though. I've not tried it in this way yet.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 15, 2015)

blushingbunny said:


> I've seen DOSE and Limecrime matte glosses/liquid lipsticks used as eyeliner before so I'm curious how the other various brands might perform. Anyone have an opinion?


  The idea of using a liquid lipstick as eyeliner makes me cringe a little.  If you want a red eyeliner in particular, Makeup Geek has a red gel one in the range (Poison), as does Inglot (79). Zoeva makes a red pencil eyeliner (Graphic Eyes in Opulence), if you'd rather go that route. I think it's a bit lighter than the two gels, though.


----------



## blushingbunny (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks for everyone's responses, sorry for getting off topic. Yeah it kinda grosses me out too to use it on the eyes. And I definitely don't trust anything Limecrie on my eyes, or anywhere to be honest haha. I like the color of Makeup Geek Poison and the matte texture of the Inglot mattes. Thanks for all the suggestions. I think I'll give Duraline and ELF lock and seal a shot. I think I saw ahitsrosa use Lovesick with Duraline to create a nice deep red liner.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 15, 2015)

blushingbunny said:


> Thanks for everyone's responses, sorry for getting off topic. Yeah it kinda grosses me out too to use it on the eyes. And I definitely don't trust anything Limecrie on my eyes, or anywhere to be honest haha. I like the color of Makeup Geek Poison and the matte texture of the Inglot mattes. Thanks for all the suggestions. I think I'll give Duraline and ELF lock and seal a shot. I think I saw ahitsrosa use Lovesick with Duraline to create a nice deep red liner.


  Depending on how red you want, you can get MAC's chromaline in basic red. It's not liquid but it's gel, and waterproof.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 16, 2015)

Got my LA Splash order today; Lovegood and Latte Confession!


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Got my LA Splash order today; Lovegood and Latte Confession!


  Love good looks gorgeous! I hadn't focused in on that color.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 16, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


Lady :eyelove:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 16, 2015)

My Jeffree Star lipsticks have shipped! I'm so excited


----------



## blondie929 (Mar 16, 2015)

Just recieved my eBay 1 dollar liquid lipstick the one that's suppose to be a dupe for cashmere it's a nice color but idk if it's a dupe because I don't own cashmere lol


----------



## blushingbunny (Mar 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Got my LA Splash order today; Lovegood and Latte Confession!


  Wow this is great! Just curious is that the "brown/bad batch" Lolita or...?


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 16, 2015)

blushingbunny said:


> Wow this is great! Just curious is that the "brown/bad batch" Lolita or...?


  Yup! Its the Dec one!


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yup! Its the Dec one!


  I wish Lolita #3 looked that good on me!


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 16, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> My Jeffree Star lipsticks have shipped! I'm so excited


  Mine too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I read on Instagram that (714) is going to be a permanent part of the collection now.


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Got my LA Splash order today; Lovegood and Latte Confession!


  Awesome! Now I want...


----------



## novocainedreams (Mar 16, 2015)

blushingbunny said:


> I've seen DOSE and Limecrime matte glosses/liquid lipsticks used as eyeliner before so I'm curious how the other various brands might perform. Anyone have an opinion? Jeffree Star, LASplash, Stila, Anastasia Beverly Hills are the ones that have me most curious. I have a bad batch of Lolita and I find that it stays a little too tacky for eye use, does anyone else have that problem with all of the Kat Von D shades? I'd really like to have a nice matte dark red kinda like Limecrime Wicked that could double as eyeliner and also lipstick but I'd rather not buy Limecrime..


  Inglot also makes Duraline which can made any shadow into a dark liner.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 17, 2015)

My LA Splash order shipped this morning! Hopefully it arrives by friday or saturday!


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 17, 2015)

You guys my Jefree Star colors just came today (two days early and I totally was not prepared for this excitement)

  I'm already in my pajamas with no shoes on, hair up, on the couch watching a movie and I am marching right out to my mailbox just like this for all my neighbors too see because I am so excited!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 17, 2015)

Of the three places I ordered from, my Lime Crime order is the only one that has actually been shipped according to the tracking numbers.


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 17, 2015)

Wore nagini by lasplash today.


----------



## kaitlynxo (Mar 17, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> Wore nagini by lasplash today.


 Girl you look fierce in that lippy!


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 17, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> You guys my Jefree Star colors just came today (two days early and I totally was not prepared for this excitement)
> 
> I'm already in my pajamas with no shoes on, hair up, on the couch watching a movie and I am marching right out to my mailbox just like this for all my neighbors too see because I am so excited!


  Lucky! Even though they shipped from less than seventy miles away from me, my package is arriving all the way on Thursday.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 17, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I bought these two shades from dolls kill Tuesday night. I love his formula! It's like the Anastasia formula but the colors are more fun and vibrant


  what did you get?


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 18, 2015)

USPS always take forever to update their tracking. It's been nearly 24 hours w/ my LA Splash shipping info and it still says "Can't Be Found." 

  I'll give it until tomorrow (48 hrs) to update before I contact them. Hmmm.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> USPS always take forever to update their tracking. It's been nearly 24 hours w/ my LA Splash shipping info and it still says "Can't Be Found."   I'll give it until tomorrow (48 hrs) to update before I contact them. Hmmm.


Mine did that the last time I ordered too, took a couple of days to update the tracking.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Mine did that the last time I ordered too, took a couple of days to update the tracking.


  Just means, to me, they haven't actually shipped but just gave USPS the info (so they can say they "shipped" earlier than they did). Which isn't cool in my book! We'll see, though!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Just means, to me, they haven't actually shipped but just gave USPS the info (so they can say they "shipped" earlier than they did). Which isn't cool in my book! We'll see, though!


I think that's what it is too, I like their products, but their shipping is way slow compared to a few other companies out there.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I think that's what it is too, I like their products, but their shipping is way slow compared to a few other companies out there.








 I don't really care for that. Just say it ships when it actually ships! I'd rather it be honest and I can actually track my package. Lol, as you can see... I'm suuuuper impatient to try my first batch of LASplash lippies! 


  ETA: We were correct... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "Shipped yesterday" my butt!


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 18, 2015)

Just got my 714 liquid lippie from JS today. I really like the formula a lot. I'll be buying more during the restock!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> hboy:  I don't really care for that. Just say it ships when it actually ships! I'd rather it be honest and I can actually track my package. Lol, as you can see... I'm suuuuper impatient to try my first batch of LASplash lippies!    ETA: We were correct... :nono:  "Shipped yesterday" my butt!


Mine finally updated and is showing dropped off.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Just got my 714 liquid lippie from JS today. I really like the formula a lot. I'll be buying more during the restock!


Looks gorgeous on you, Alexis!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 18, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Just got my 714 liquid lippie from JS today. I really like the formula a lot. I'll be buying more during the restock!


  So gorgeous on you! I guess I do need it lol


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So gorgeous on you! I guess I do need it lol


  Thanks, ladies!
I really like the formula and now I want Queen Supreme and all the rest!!


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 18, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Just got my 714 liquid lippie from JS today. I really like the formula a lot. I'll be buying more during the restock!


That is beautiful on you! I can't stop admiring it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 18, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Just got my 714 liquid lippie from JS today. I really like the formula a lot. I'll be buying more during the restock!


  You are amazing.


----------



## Shars (Mar 18, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Just means, to me, they haven't actually shipped but just gave USPS the info (so they can say they "shipped" earlier than they did). Which isn't cool in my book! We'll see, though!


  Most of the time when you get the shipping confirmation with the tracking, it just means that they filled out the waybill for the courier online. The package still has to be picked up by the courier or dropped off. So if they packaged yours after pickup/drop-off, it won't go until the next day's scheduled pick up. Sucks but that's how it works most times unless it's next day shipping etc.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> Most of the time when you get the shipping confirmation with the tracking, it just means that they filled out the waybill for the courier online. The package still has to be picked up by the courier or dropped off. So if they packaged yours after pickup/drop-off, it won't go until the next day's scheduled pick up. Sucks but that's how it works most times unless it's next day shipping etc.


  Interesting! I'll keep this in mind and try to place early morning orders for those who process the same day or so. Lol one can try, right?!


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 18, 2015)

I received my JS order today too (Queen Supreme and 714)! Even though I normally don't wear corals, I love the 714 shade and will wear it when I have bronzer on. This is a great formulation, and I can't wait to get Celebrity Skin and the purple shade. I might get Unicorn Blood too because it looked so pretty mixed with Celebrity Skin on one IG-er.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 18, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Just got my 714 liquid lippie from JS today. I really like the formula a lot. I'll be buying more during the restock!


  Gorgeous! Now I can't wait til mine gets here.


----------



## stormborn (Mar 19, 2015)

714 :eyelove:


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 19, 2015)

I got my 714 and queen yesterday and wow do I love them. Super neon on my nw20 skin. Pluuuus for my bday my hubby bought me a ticket to go to his beauty tour on the 11th im so excited!


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 19, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> I got my 714 and queen yesterday and wow do I love them. Super neon on my nw20 skin. Pluuuus for my bday my hubby bought me a ticket to go to his beauty tour on the 11th im so excited!


Oh you have to tell us how the beauty tour is!!


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 19, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Oh you have to tell us how the beauty tour is!!


  I will and I'll try to share pics!


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 19, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Just got my 714 liquid lippie from JS today. I really like the formula a lot. I'll be buying more during the restock!


Would you say it looks like Betty bright?  Someone I know was looking for a dupe.


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 19, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Would you say it looks like Betty bright?  Someone I know was looking for a dupe.


I don't have BB so I'm honestly not sure. From the swatches I've seen of BB I'd say no though. 714 is very neon-y.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

For anyone who wanted Redrum, it's available on Dolls Kill along with LC Riot


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 19, 2015)

My LA Splash order should be here Saturday!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> My LA Splash order should be here Saturday!!! ompom:


Yay! :happydance:


----------



## Olivia Daroza (Mar 19, 2015)

Well this is not a liquid to matte line but maybe I can get some help here! I recently purchased butter London's liquid lipstick "Lippy" in yummy mummy. I absolutely fell in LOVE with the color. However when I swatched it in store, it was quite sheer. More of a gloss than a richly pigmented liquid lipstick. I've been using it over my nyx nude pencil and the color is good but still not as pigmented as id like. My natural pink lip color shows through the sheer gloss even when I line my entire lip with the pencil. Can anyone suggest a dupe for this color? It's a cool toned brownish nude. (Aka dead girl nude) thanks!


----------



## Nuke (Mar 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> For anyone who wanted Redrum, it's available on Dolls Kill along with LC Riot


  Thank yoooou! I went ahead and ordered Redrum, as well as a bunch of LC Velvetines. I kinda wish I didn't order straight from LC now...


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

Nuke said:


> Thank yoooou! I went ahead and ordered Redrum, as well as a bunch of LC Velvetines. I kinda wish I didn't order straight from LC now...


You're welcome


----------



## kaitlynxo (Mar 19, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Just got my 714 liquid lippie from JS today. I really like the formula a lot. I'll be buying more during the restock!


 Gorgeous!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 19, 2015)

I got my Jeffree Star lipsticks today! 

  I'm surprised how much I like the packaging - it looks and feels nicer in real life than in pictures.

  Queen Supreme is BARBIE FREAKING PINK. Very bright. Unfortunately makes my teeth look yellow. Not sure how I feel about the formula - it's pretty dry and I can feel it cracking on my lips, and I've only had it on about ten minutes. Am about to eat a cheeseburger - will report how it holds up.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 19, 2015)

Cheeseburger eaten - great staying power. Just went away a little in the center, nothing noticeable except by me. 

  However! The formula is terrible. My least favorite liquid lipstick thus far. Looks super chalky, cracking, settling into lines. Streaky too. Ugh.

  AND IT'S STINGING MY LIPS! WTF.


  edit: just removed it and my lips are clearly swollen and still stinging. Ow.  is there a plumper in this or something?


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 19, 2015)

New Too Faced Melted Metal Liquified Long-Wear Lipsticks... what a tongue twister!

http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-too-faced-melted-metal-liquified-long-wear-lipsticks-photos-swatches​


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Cheeseburger eaten - great staying power. Just went away a little in the center, nothing noticeable except by me.   However! The formula is terrible. My least favorite liquid lipstick thus far. Looks super chalky, cracking, settling into lines. Streaky too. Ugh.  AND IT'S STINGING MY LIPS! WTF.   edit: just removed it and my lips are clearly swollen and still stinging. Ow.  is there a plumper in this or something?


Oh no! I'm sorry CQ!


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Mar 19, 2015)

So umm  A couple of la splash cosmetic lippies caught my attention on Instagram...  And I splurged:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  So yeah,  I got a few from their Studio Shine Lip Lustre line (They are named after Disney Princess characters)  Left to right Faline (the girl deer from Bambi) Tiana (Princess and the Frog) Alice (Alice in Wonderland) Aurora (Sleeping Beauty) Belle (Beauty and the Beast) And Lovegood from their Smitten Liptint line  These ladies dry Matte. And they are waterproof.  After they dried there was no budging for these ladies.  I had to use a make up wipe to get them off.  I just got them today so I'll have to test them out for a day to see their lasting power.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Tiana Lip Lustre underneath Bao Bao Wan Lavender Jade and Currant as a liner.


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Mar 19, 2015)

I searched similar lippies. None of them are dupes.  Far left is Pure Heroine  Bottom swatch is All Fired Up Left Top Swatch is Flat out Fabolous  Right top swatch is Pander Me Right bottom swatch is Rebel


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 19, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Cheeseburger eaten - great staying power. Just went away a little in the center, nothing noticeable except by me.
> 
> However! The formula is terrible. My least favorite liquid lipstick thus far. Looks super chalky, cracking, settling into lines. Streaky too. Ugh.
> 
> ...


  Oh no!


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 19, 2015)

NaturallyUrs said:


> Tiana Lip Lustre underneath Bao Bao Wan Lavender Jade and Currant as a liner.


  You chose a gorgeous selection of colors! I just received my Disney colors today but I haven't had a chance to play with them yet. The Tiana/LJ/Currant trio looks so pretty on you! What a great idea to mix these three.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Cheeseburger eaten - great staying power. Just went away a little in the center, nothing noticeable except by me.   However! The formula is terrible. My least favorite liquid lipstick thus far. Looks super chalky, cracking, settling into lines. Streaky too. Ugh.  AND IT'S STINGING MY LIPS! WTF.   edit: just removed it and my lips are clearly swollen and still stinging. Ow.  is there a plumper in this or something?


 Oh no...


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Mar 19, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> You chose a gorgeous selection of colors! I just received my Disney colors today but I haven't had a chance to play with them yet. The Tiana/LJ/Currant trio looks so pretty on you! What a great idea to mix these three.


   Thanks Girl!!! I was SHOCKED how it came out. I was just experimenting. I'll definitely do it when spring is in full session for sure!


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 20, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> I don't have BB so I'm honestly not sure. From the swatches I've seen of BB I'd say no though. 714 is very neon-y.


  Ok, thank you!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 20, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> My LA Splash order should be here Saturday!!!








 I have been meaning to try their liquid lipsticks but their website scares me away.


----------



## Sandy072 (Mar 20, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Cheeseburger eaten - great staying power. Just went away a little in the center, nothing noticeable except by me.   However! The formula is terrible. My least favorite liquid lipstick thus far. Looks super chalky, cracking, settling into lines. Streaky too. Ugh.  AND IT'S STINGING MY LIPS! WTF.   edit: just removed it and my lips are clearly swollen and still stinging. Ow.  is there a plumper in this or something?


  Oh man. I don't think there's a plumper I think you had an allergic reaction!


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 20, 2015)

NaturallyUrs said:


> Tiana Lip Lustre underneath Bao Bao Wan Lavender Jade and Currant as a liner.


  Yes! Loving these swatches! I ordered 5 from this collection, too! They *should* come tomorrow.
  That trio combo on your lips looks fabulous!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Mar 20, 2015)

I just ordered Belle, Nala, Ariel, Evil Queen and Esmerelda from La Splash.   I wanted some of the Harry potter ones (mainly Nagini and Sirius!) but they are sold out.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 20, 2015)

My LA splash lippies have a weird chemically smell though!! It wears off post application but man it's pretty strong while I am Applying it!! :lol: Lmao it gives me the feeling I am applying something on my lips that I shouldn't be ( yup! my mind works the weirdest ways)  But I do love both the shades I got and still use them! Still wishing it smelled like vanilla or cake batter :lmao:


----------



## stephshopaholic (Mar 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> My LA splash lippies have a weird chemically smell though!! It wears off post application but man it's pretty strong while I am Applying it!! :lol: Lmao it gives me the felling I am applying something on my lips that I shouldn't be ( yup! my mind works the weirdest ways)  But I do love both the shades I got and still use them! Still wishing it smelled like vanilla or cake batter :lmao:


  I don't really remember much of a smell when I wear mine, then again I don't really mind smells unless they stink I've had some stuff that was new and just smelled rancid before lol.


----------



## Nuke (Mar 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> But I do love both the shades I got and still use them! Still wishing it smelled like vanilla or cake batter


  Seriously, that is my  main issue with the LA Splash lippies. They stink so bad that I keep worrying there's something unsavory in them. I should do my due diligence and check out the ingredients list...


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 20, 2015)

Nuke said:


> Seriously, that is my  main issue with the LA Splash lippies. * They stink so bad that I keep worrying there's something unsavory in them. * I should do my due diligence and check out the ingredients list...


 Exactly!! Lol I hope not!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Exactly!! Lol I hope not!!


 I'm just getting 1 lipstick for now and see if I like the scent, formula, etc.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 20, 2015)

Nuke said:


> Seriously, that is my  main issue with the LA Splash lippies. They stink so bad that I keep worrying there's something unsavory in them. I should do my due diligence and check out the ingredients list...


  Oh noooooooooooo. I hope I can tolerate this smell. I ordered 5 without thinking about smell! I had to return KVD's foundation because it smelled like absolute paint on me. *shudders*


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 20, 2015)

I wonder if they take returns.


----------



## thefbomb (Mar 20, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I wonder if they take returns.


  For the Jeffree ones? I'd say just email them and maybe they  can do something. Its not like you knew they were going to give you the reaction. You never know what they'll offer you unless you try!
  Sorry they didn't work out for you


----------



## Indieprincess (Mar 20, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I have been meaning to try their liquid lipsticks but their website scares me away.


  Same. Any website that is that wonky makes me hesitant to buy from them. I'm going to get the coloured raine ones assuming the shades I want come back in stock.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 20, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I have been meaning to try their liquid lipsticks but their website scares me away.


  It was definitely a pain.  I hope I didn't go through all that hassle just to have them smell awful.

  I really need to learn my lesson and only buy one item of a brand that I don't know if I'll love. Yet, with brands like these that go OOS for so long or take forever and a day to ship... part of me is like: "But... what if I love these!?" and I'm pretty impatient. Unfortunately, because of that mindset, I've sometimes made more of a hassle for myself when it comes to returns or just plain losing money. Sigh.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 20, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Oh noooooooooooo. I hope I can tolerate this smell. I ordered 5 without thinking about smell! I had to return KVD's foundation because it smelled like absolute paint on me. *shudders*


  Well, I consider myself to be pretty sensitive to scents and my two don't bother me at all. Didn't even notice it until I read about it here. Maybe certain batches are stronger. Maybe you'll get lucky like I did.   I was interested in the new LA Splash shades, but I really wasn't impressed with the two I ordered: Raven's Claw and Charmed. Plus, the slow shipping. I've taken them off my list of brands to buy from.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 20, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I was interested in the new LA Splash shades, but I really wasn't impressed with the two I ordered: Raven's Claw and Charmed. Plus, the slow shipping. I've taken them off my list of brands to buy from.


  Oh that's good, hopefully I get lucky! They should come tomorrow, we'll see! I ordered all from the disney named collection. What didn't you like about Raven's Claw and Charmed, if I may ask?


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 20, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Oh that's good, hopefully I get lucky! They should come tomorrow, we'll see! I ordered all from the disney named collection. What didn't you like about Raven's Claw and Charmed, if I may ask?


  Charmed was just an underwhelming color on me. I'm into those kinds of shades, but it was just lifeless. Raven's Claw did some strange things on my lower lip on the outer edge. Like it settled and got darker there. Just something weird that I didn't experience with other liquid lipsticks. I think LC, Dose of Colors and KVD are superior. For me, at least.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 20, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Charmed was just an underwhelming color on me. I'm into those kinds of shades, but it was just lifeless. Raven's Claw did some strange things on my lower lip on the outer edge. Like it settled and got darker there. Just something weird that I didn't experience with other liquid lipsticks. I think LC, Dose of Colors and KVD are superior. For me, at least.


  Interesting. These are my first LaSplash lippies, so I'll see how I like them. I've never ordered from LC. Yet I have KVD, Sephora brand, ABH (YUCK!), and NYX ones too. I've really been wanting to try DoC. Yet I always catch them when they're out of stock. I think they should be stocking soon-- end of the month perhaps? I follow them on IG. I really want to try Kiss of Fire!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 20, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Interesting. These are my first LaSplash lippies, so I'll see how I like them. I've never ordered from LC. Yet I have KVD, Sephora brand, ABH (YUCK!), and NYX ones too. I've really been wanting to try DoC. Yet I always catch them when they're out of stock. I think they should be stocking soon-- end of the month perhaps? I follow them on IG. I really want to try Kiss of Fire!


  DILLIGAF has Raven's Claw and it looks rockin' on her. Hopefully, you'll like yours. Ha! Another person who thinks ABH is gross. I'm so upset about trying one of those damn things. Dose of Colors is amazing. I have to say they're my favorite. I have 3 or 4 of those. Kiss of Fire made me order and it is beyond gorgeous.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  YESSSS!!! I was just thinking about this and I was going to check their IG to see about it. It's a must!


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 20, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> DILLIGAF has Raven's Claw and it looks rockin' on her. Hopefully, you'll like yours. Ha! Another person who thinks ABH is gross. I'm so upset about trying one of those damn things. Dose of Colors is amazing. I have to say they're my favorite. I have 3 or 4 of those. Kiss of Fire made me order and it is beyond gorgeous.


  Fingers crossed! 

  Yes, I despise my ABH liquid lippies. I now think twice about *any* product reviewed by youtube gurus. They were all lovingggg this product like it was liquid gold or some ish. And honestly, Norvina's ever looming presence on my IG is getting annoying. Sigh. 

  Good to know you love Kiss of Fire. It's going to be my first purchase. That photo above of black rose looks aaamazing! I'm hoping they'll all be back in stock around the same time. I might just get those two!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 20, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Fingers crossed!   Yes, I despise my ABH liquid lippies. I now think twice about *any* product reviewed by youtube gurus. They were all lovingggg this product like it was liquid gold or some ish. And honestly, Norvina's ever looming presence on my IG is getting annoying. Sigh.   Good to know you love Kiss of Fire. It's going to be my first purchase. That photo above of black rose looks aaamazing! I'm hoping they'll all be back in stock around the same time. I might just get those two!


  I saw one review of ABH yesterday and the reviewer called his liquid bull----. I laughed so hard. There's a couple of negative reviews out now. Wish they had been out before I purchased, but thankfully it was only one and it was with a gift card.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 20, 2015)

Came home to find my Lovegood lippy waiting for me! It's very pretty!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


Great googly  moogly that's gorgeous!


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 20, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I saw one review of ABH yesterday and the reviewer called his liquid bull----. I laughed so hard. There's a couple of negative reviews out now. Wish they had been out before I purchased, but thankfully it was only one and it was with a gift card.


  Agree! I didn't see those at all when I ordered mine. I got Pure Hollywood and .... uh... a dark red/brown one that I've clearly blocked out of my memory. They were just awful. Lol! Plus the hype on them has seemed to die down a lot. Which just shows how "fabulous" they are.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> *Great googly moogly *that's gorgeous!








  I agree. It's beautiful!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 20, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Fingers crossed!   Yes, I despise my ABH liquid lippies. I now think twice about *any* product reviewed by youtube gurus. They were all lovingggg this product like it was liquid gold or some ish. And honestly, Norvina's ever looming presence on my IG is getting annoying. Sigh.   Good to know you love Kiss of Fire. It's going to be my first purchase. That photo above of black rose looks aaamazing! I'm hoping they'll all be back in stock around the same time. I might just get those two!


 Ugh I know! When it launched there wasn't even a single review that said anything bad about it!! Supposedly the best liquid lipstick they ever tried and some even mentioned it being hydrating lol!!  Just didn't work for me but I did just get two when it launched though ! I was tempted to get a lot of shades at the time! Their shade range is pretty good and all the care packages that go out tend to make it everywhere on social media before the launch adding to absolute hype!! Tbh As far as liquid lippies go I still like velvetines and KVD ones the best!!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Great googly  moogly that's gorgeous!


 :lmao: I just read Shontay's comment about DoS and went to Instagram & there it was!! I hate it is LE! Just means The website is going down on launch :lol:


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :lmao: I just read Shontay's comment about DoS and went to Instagram & there it was!! I hate it is LE! Just means The website is going down on launch :lol:


  It was already wonky on the last restock. :lol: Man, it's gonna be an all day affair. I'll be no good if they pull a Melt and just make it permanent later.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :lmao: I just read Shontay's comment about DoS and went to Instagram & there it was!! I hate it is LE! Just means The website is going down on launch :lol:


I hope it's not too bad because I need that lippy in my life!


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  FINALLY!


----------



## Indieprincess (Mar 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  Pretty.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Mar 20, 2015)

Yesss, there is finally an official launch date!  All of you with DoC restock experience, what should we expect? Do things sell out really quickly?


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  I love this color but I said I would never buy from DoC again. Should I make an exception this one time?


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 20, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> FINALLY!


  Alexis, are you going to back this shade up?


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Great googly moogly that's gorgeous!


  Indeed.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Mar 20, 2015)

[@]Vandekamp[/@] why did you decide not to buy from them?


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 20, 2015)

@vandekamp I think they heard you lol!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> @vandekamp I think they heard you lol!


Oh that's pretty! Kinda looks like Flat out Fabulous


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that's pretty! Kinda looks like Flat out Fabulous


  I'm all over that. FoF is one of my favorites ever by Mac.  Everytime I've worn berry me someone stops me to ask what it is. I like it way more than I thought I would.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 20, 2015)

Why can't Black Rose release on the same day as the restock??? :sigh:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> @vandekamp I think they heard you lol!


  It reminds me of Utopia, which I wish I had gotten.    





butterflyeyes said:


> Why can't Black Rose release on the same day as the restock??? :sigh:


 because that would just make too much sense.


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 20, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Alexis, are you going to back this shade up?


Probably not. I'll just get one for now and if I love it I'll get another one at IMATS!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 20, 2015)

I got my LA Splash order. OH MY GOD. I'm in love. 

  Esmeralda is beautiful. It's shimmery but in a nice subtle way that works for a lipstick.

  I tried a few more, I can tell the Lip Couture formula is thinner than the Lip Tint. I've got Nagini on right now and I don't wanna take it off. It looks like I put green velvet on my lips.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 20, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I got my LA Splash order. OH MY GOD. I'm in love.   Esmeralda is beautiful. It's shimmery but in a nice subtle way that works for a lipstick.  I tried a few more, I can tell the Lip Couture formula is thinner than the Lip Tint. I've got Nagini on right now and I don't wanna take it off. It looks like I put green velvet on my lips.


 I'm so sorry with your card hack. Did you use PayPal? Have you ordered from other online sellers other than LC?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 20, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm so sorry with your card hack. Did you use PayPal? Have you ordered from other online sellers other than LC?


  Yes, I used Paypal. I have, La Splash and Jeffree Star.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 20, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Yes, I used Paypal. I have, La Splash and Jeffree Star.


 Oh no! How'd the breach look? Little amounts but several retailers or one big chunk?


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 20, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm all over that. FoF is one of my favorites ever by Mac.  Everytime I've worn berry me someone stops me to ask what it is. I like it way more than I thought I would.


FOF is one of my favorites as well, it's so beautiful.  I hope BM2 lasts in stock until the 31st when Black Rose launches.


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 20, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Yes, I used Paypal. I have, La Splash and Jeffree Star.


  Oh no


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 20, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Oh no! How'd the breach look? Little amounts but several retailers or one big chunk?


  Two relatively small ($80) charges. One from Merriam Webster, other from GTT Travel??


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 21, 2015)

I wore Nymph-Adora out tonight to have a few drinks. Been kissing, drinking, have not taken care of my lips like I normally do with lipstick, even other liquid lipsticks... The hype is real guys. This has not budged. My boyfriend normally hates kissing me with lipstick on but he doesn't mind with this because there is zero transfer.


----------



## Nuke (Mar 21, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I wore Nymph-Adora out tonight to have a few drinks. Been kissing, drinking, have not taken care of my lips like I normally do with lipstick, even other liquid lipsticks... The hype is real guys. This has not budged. My boyfriend normally hates kissing me with lipstick on but he doesn't mind with this because there is zero transfer.


  What's your opinion on how it feels on the lips? Mine feel really drying (more than KvD and Lime Crime) - thankfully they don't _look_ dry, but the texture has been bugging me the couple times I've tried to wear either the Lip Coutures or Mousse Tints.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 21, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *NaomiH* 




Great googly moogly that's gorgeous!

Indeed.


LavenderPearl said:


> [@]Vandekamp[/@] why did you decide not to buy from them?


  Because I did not like ordering from their website. It was stressful. I think the products were overhyped.  I had such high hopes for Berry Me. It was not what I had expected. It's okay but I am not in love with it. Sephora's Blackberry Sorbet is everything I had hoped BM would have been. However, Berry Me 2 looks promising as does Black Rose. I was not crazy about Merlot either. Did you get any?  Berry Me 2 reminds me of a liquid matte version of Flat Out Fabulous and I love FOF.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 21, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> @vandekamp I think they heard you lol!


  I know. I love, love this shade. It reminds me of FOF.  It even looks BU worthy.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 21, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I got my LA Splash order. OH MY GOD. I'm in love.   Esmeralda is beautiful. It's shimmery but in a nice subtle way that works for a lipstick.  I tried a few more, I can tell the Lip Couture formula is thinner than the Lip Tint. I've got Nagini on right now and I don't wanna take it off. It looks like I put green velvet on my lips.


  So happy for you. ompom:


----------



## ginestra213 (Mar 21, 2015)

Guys, thanks for offering up so many dupes of LC Cashmere. I placed an order for Aromi Desert Taupe today!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 21, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> @vandekamp I think they heard you lol!








  Is there really a difference between these two lipsticks except the finish?


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 21, 2015)

LavenderPearl said:


> Yesss, there is finally an official launch date!  All of you with DoC restock experience, what should we expect? Do things sell out really quickly?


  What should we expect? Absolute chaos and a website that could possibly crash again. Do things sell out quickly? Yes, but the products tend to stay around longer that Mac's LE stuff. Say your prayers and keep your fingers crossed. Lol.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 21, 2015)

Nuke said:


> What's your opinion on how it feels on the lips? Mine feel really drying (more than KvD and Lime Crime) - thankfully they don't _look_ dry, but the texture has been bugging me the couple times I've tried to wear either the Lip Coutures or Mousse Tints.


  IMO, it feels great. After it completely dries down, I can only tell it's there when I rub my lips together. They are my favorite by far - even over the Lime Crime Velvetines, which were my previous favorite. though I have liked all I've tried except the Jeffree Star. Besides my reaction, they were chalky. I'm starting to wonder if I got bad ones, but I find it hard to believe that I got two bad lipsticks in totally different shades.


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 21, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> New Too Faced Melted Metal Liquified Long-Wear Lipsticks... what a tongue twister!  http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-too-faced-melted-metal-liquified-long-wear-lipsticks-photos-swatches​


  I am using such restraint not ordering Debutante lol. It looks so gorgeous! :eyelove:  I hope these show up in store soon. I definitely want to test in person, but my resolve is already thin!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 21, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> So happy for you.


  You are so sweet


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 21, 2015)

My LA Splash lippies didn't come today, even though tracking said they would! Bummer! Hopefully monday, or else I'll have to give USPS a call. Damn, I haaate dealing with the post office's CS. they're awful.


----------



## GucciGirl (Mar 21, 2015)

I placed an order with LASPLASH on the 7th and USPS said that it should have been delivered on March 14 but its been stuck in transit since March 11th. I called them and they said i have to wait until 21 days in transit even though USPS said it should be here by the 14th


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 21, 2015)

GucciGirl said:


> I placed an order with LASPLASH on the 7th and USPS said that it should have been delivered on March 14 but its been stuck in transit since March 11th. I called them and they said i have to wait until 21 days in transit even though USPS said it should be here by the 14th


  Ugh, that's terrible. In this day, what damn package takes 3 weeks to be delivered *first class* domestically? None. To me, a package is loooong gone by then! I'm sorry.  I hope it shows up soon.


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 21, 2015)

Alysse011 said:


> I hope these show up in store soon. I definitely want to test in person, but my resolve is already thin!


I kind of like the Jelly one. I mean, it even makes me want to make some toast with jam.


----------



## blondie929 (Mar 21, 2015)

These aren't exactly liquid lipsticks they are like the nyx soft matte lip creams but so much better quality they are from the brand ruby kisses I use to use the powder foundation in HS lol with a liner they last just as long as a liquid lipstick   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  In the picture I am wearing the second shade (from the left ) all over my lips under nyx nude lip liner (fave liner ever) and little bit of the first shade in the middle. Just wanted to post about them because they are like 4 bucks each and amazing!


----------



## Melrose (Mar 21, 2015)

Ladies, if any of you own Jeffree Star's 714 what are your thoughts and do you know of a possible dupe? I'm dying to get my hands on it!!! So much so that I made wish list (first time ever, lol). If anyone can recommend a dupe, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 21, 2015)

Melrose said:


> Ladies, if any of you own Jeffree Star's 714 what are your thoughts and do you know of a possible dupe? I'm dying to get my hands on it!!! So much so that I made wish list (first time ever, lol). If anyone can recommend a dupe, I'd really appreciate it.


I saw this on dupethat's page on IG ... but they aren't identical dupes but still seem very close


----------



## Melrose (Mar 21, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I saw this on dupethat's page on IG ... but they aren't identical dupes but still seem very close


 Thank you so much! Really helpful!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 21, 2015)

Bioderma Crealine was able to take off my LASplash lippies


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm getting really anxious, ladies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Since I've ordered from Colour Pop & LA Splash (I've never ordered from LC), I've been getting all these notifications that people have been trying to log into  my accounts from over seas!!! My bank stuff has remained stable, so far. I'm in the process of changing all of my passwords. My boyfriend is a software engineer, and he's always helped me with creating strong passwords. :/ It's scary that people can still hack in, even with super complex PWs. Man, this stinks.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 21, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I'm getting really anxious, ladies. hboy:  Since I've ordered from Colour Pop & LA Splash (I've never ordered from LC), I've been getting all these notifications that people have been trying to log into  my accounts from over seas!!! My bank stuff has remained stable, so far. I'm in the process of changing all of my passwords. My boyfriend is a software engineer, and he's always helped me with creating strong passwords. :/ It's scary that people can still hack in, even with super complex PWs. Man, this stinks.


 Yep! It's been rampant lately.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 21, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Yep! It's been rampant lately.


  So awful! How hard is it to have ample internet security now a days? My BF says that a lot of these start up (or indie) companies don't properly hold their information in databases. ie, not encrypting in the information or making it hard to get into. Thus, if the website is hacked, everyone's info is easily attainable. I guess I am done ordering online for a while. I can't afford to lose money like how some people did with LC. Luckily, any CC purchases can be fixed. Not so much with debit cards. Sigh.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 21, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> These aren't exactly liquid lipsticks they are like the nyx soft matte lip creams but so much better quality they are from the brand ruby kisses I use to use the powder foundation in HS lol with a liner they last just as long as a liquid lipstick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look great and you look amazing!    





jaymuse said:


> I saw this on dupethat's page on IG ... but they aren't identical dupes but still seem very close


Thank you


----------



## blondie929 (Mar 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Those look great and you look amazing! Thank you


  Thanks dolly! I love when I find super affordable amazing products!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 21, 2015)

You look gorgeous [@]blondie929[/@]!


----------



## blondie929 (Mar 21, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> You look gorgeous [@]blondie929[/@]!


  Thank you I'm starting to blush over here


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 21, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> So awful! How hard is it to have ample internet security now a days? My BF says that a lot of these start up (or indie) companies don't properly hold their information in databases. ie, not encrypting in the information or making it hard to get into. Thus, if the website is hacked, everyone's info is easily attainable. I guess I am done ordering online for a while. I can't afford to lose money like how some people did with LC. Luckily, any CC purchases can be fixed. Not so much with debit cards. Sigh.


 Very true!


----------



## stormborn (Mar 21, 2015)

Melrose said:


> Ladies, if any of you own Jeffree Star's 714 what are your thoughts and do you know of a possible dupe? I'm dying to get my hands on it!!! So much so that I made wish list (first time ever, lol). If anyone can recommend a dupe, I'd really appreciate it.


  714 is so gorg! I'm so put off of ordering online right now, I'm keeping my eyes open for a dupe too. I'm wondering how close Sephora's Peach Tart might be? They look similar in tone but 714 might be a bit more neon.


----------



## novocainedreams (Mar 21, 2015)

Is everything put of stock of the LA Splash site? I've never seen it missing so many colors...


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 22, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Is everything put of stock of the LA Splash site? I've never seen it missing so many colors...


  Wow. Unless there is a website glitch, it does look that way. Thank goodness I picked up most of the colors I wanted already.

  I wore LA Splash's "Charmed" today. It is the perfect pinky-nude brown, MLBB color, on me (MAC NC15). There was a slight paint-like scent when I first applied it, but it quickly dissipated. The wear time was excellent, and my lips did not feel dried up (unlike my experience with Sephora's "Marvelous Mauve"). Definitely happy with this purchase and color.

  Has anyone tried Aromi Beauty before? I have a few matte liquid lipsticks in my cart, but I am a bit hesitant to pull the trigger.


----------



## novocainedreams (Mar 22, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Wow. Unless there is a website glitch, it does look that way. Thank goodness I picked up most of the colors I wanted already.
> 
> I wore LA Splash's "Charmed" today. It is the perfect pinky-nude brown, MLBB color, on me (MAC NC15). There was a slight paint-like scent when I first applied it, but it quickly dissipated. The wear time was excellent, and my lips did not feel dried up (unlike my experience with Sephora's "Marvelous Mauve"). Definitely happy with this purchase and color.
> 
> Has anyone tried Aromi Beauty before? I have a few matte liquid lipsticks in my cart, but I am a bit hesitant to pull the trigger.


  I hadn't been able to pick up anything new for a while, now I wish I had just gotten them when they came out, I only have the original set of lip coutures. Oh well. Not like I don't have plenty of makeup. LOL.


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 22, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> I hadn't been able to pick up anything new for a while, now I wish I had just gotten them when they came out, I only have the original set of lip coutures. *Oh well. Not like I don't have plenty of makeup. LOL.*


  Tell me about it! Lol. I need to live a couple of lifetimes (or have a few heads) to make a serious dent in my makeup stash.

  When the LC / LAS dupes were first posted, they quickly sold out of Ghoulish and Latte Confession. But then they quickly restocked. So I would keep checking. I wish I had taken advantage of the 6-pack deal they had this weekend with the Disney colors. I didn't even know about this until tonight, and of course it's sold out. The two colors still on my wish list that I didn't pick up are Tiana and Nahla.


----------



## novocainedreams (Mar 22, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Tell me about it! Lol. I need to live a couple of lifetimes (or have a few heads) to make a serious dent in my makeup stash.
> 
> When the LC / LAS dupes were first posted, they quickly sold out of Ghoulish and Latte Confession. But then they quickly restocked. So I would keep checking. I wish I had taken advantage of the 6-pack deal they had this weekend with the Disney colors. I didn't even know about this until tonight, and of course it's sold out. The two colors still on my wish list that I didn't pick up are Tiana and Nahla.


  Same here, I didn't think it would sell out so fast. Luckily I got Ghoulish when it first released. The Lipstick Crate has a bundle and some others but I don't know much about them so am leary about ordering. Same with all cosmetics wholesale, I heard their "sale" stuff like mac is sketch but I have order other regular stuff from them like sugarpill and it was fine. The have a bunch of the lip coutures and smitten lip tints.


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 22, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Same here, I didn't think it would sell out so fast. Luckily I got Ghoulish when it first released. The Lipstick Crate has a bundle and some others but I don't know much about them so am leary about ordering. Same with all cosmetics wholesale, I heard their "sale" stuff like mac is sketch but I have order other regular stuff from them like sugarpill and it was fine. The have a bunch of the lip coutures and smitten lip tints.


  I've heard of them, but I've never bought anything yet. I didn't know they carried LA Splash. Good to know there is another source for the lip coutures and smittens. In the past month, I've placed 3 orders with LAS, so I'm pretty much satiated (except for Nala and Tiana, which of course are nagging me). The colors I really wanted (Ghoulish, Charmed, Lovegood, Rose Garden) I was able to get. There is a lot of buzz with the LC dupes, so we're lucky we were able to snag Ghoulish.


----------



## novocainedreams (Mar 22, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I've heard of them, but I've never bought anything yet. I didn't know they carried LA Splash. Good to know there is another source for the lip coutures and smittens. In the past month, I've placed 3 orders with LAS, so I'm pretty much satiated (except for Nala and Tiana, which of course are nagging me). The colors I really wanted (Ghoulish, Charmed, Lovegood, Rose Garden) I was able to get. There is a lot of buzz with the LC dupes, so we're lucky we were able to snag Ghoulish.


  I haven't gotten any more still since the first, I figured they'd always be in stock, as they always have been! But I guess since the LC debacle they are getting even more business. I may try the other place, I mean, as long as I use PayPal I should be safe from loss.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 22, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I'm getting really anxious, ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  that's horrible


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 22, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I'm getting really anxious, ladies. hboy:  Since I've ordered from Colour Pop & LA Splash (I've never ordered from LC), I've been getting all these notifications that people have been trying to log into  my accounts from over seas!!! My bank stuff has remained stable, so far. I'm in the process of changing all of my passwords. My boyfriend is a software engineer, and he's always helped me with creating strong passwords. :/ It's scary that people can still hack in, even with super complex PWs. Man, this stinks.


  Holy crap. My info was stolen after purchasing from LA Splash. Hmm.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 22, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Holy crap. My info was stolen after purchasing from LA Splash. Hmm.


  Oh gosh. I wish I knew this before ordering! I would have never done so. :/


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 22, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Holy crap. My info was stolen after purchasing from LA Splash. Hmm.


 mg:  Say it isn't so. When will this craziness end? When I buy from Dose of Color this week I will use a Visa gift card.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 22, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> mg:  Say it isn't so. When will this craziness end? When I buy from Dose of Color this week I will use a Visa gift card.


Honestly your best bet ordering from any of the "smaller" companies. That or a CC that isn't connected to your checking account...really hope this doesn't hit a lot of people.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 22, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Honestly your best bet ordering from any of the "smaller" companies. That or a CC that isn't connected to your checking account...really hope this doesn't hit a lot of people.


  :agree:


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 22, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Say it isn't so. When will this craziness end? When I buy from Dose of Color this week I will use a Visa gift card.


  GOOD idea. I will be picking up one this week. I hope they give a launch time, too! I was Kiss of Fire and Berry Me 2! I wanted Black Rose, but a swatch on instagram made it look more brown undertone than red. Hmmm. Not sure what to do!


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 22, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> GOOD idea. I will be picking up one this week. I hope they give a launch time, too! I was Kiss of Fire and Berry Me 2! I wanted Black Rose, but a swatch on instagram made it look more brown undertone than red. Hmmm. Not sure what to do!


  I hope they give a time too. The last time it was 12pm PST. All of the swatches that I've seen OF Black Rose look like a dark burgundy red. I would love to see the swatch you are referring too. I may make me change my mind.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 22, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I hope they give a time too. The last time it was 12pm PST. All of the swatches that I've seen OF black Rose look like a dark burgundy red. I would live to see the swatch you are referring too. I may make me change my mind.


  I will try to find it for you again!

  12pm PST isn't awful. I don't have classes Fridays. I'm really hoping it's not 12am PST... that's 3am here! sigh!


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 22, 2015)

@Vandekamp Hmm, maybe it's my monitor. These swatches look a little more brown to me. It just doesn't look as red as the promo pic. I mean, as we all know, promo pics are definitely not something to go by... but I think it's just not as I was picturing. I was hoping for a more deep dark vampy reddish shade.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 22, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> @Vandekamp  Hmm, maybe it's my monitor. These swatches look a little more brown to me. It just doesn't look as red as the promo pic. I mean, as we all know, promo pics are definitely not something to go by... but I think it's just not as I was picturing. I was hoping for a more deep dark vampy reddish shade.


  It's pretty but I feel like I have something like it.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 22, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> It's pretty but I feel like I have something like it.


  I got one of the ABH lippies (that I hated) and it's basically in this shade. Not only was the formula bleh but I strongly disliked the color on me. So I'll probably be passing on this one!


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 22, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> @Vandekamp  Hmm, maybe it's my monitor. These swatches look a little more brown to me. It just doesn't look as red as the promo pic. I mean, as we all know, promo pics are definitely not something to go by... but I think it's just not as I was picturing. I was hoping for a more deep dark vampy reddish shade.


  I do see what you mean. The top picture does look a bit more brown. In fact it looks a bit like Lime Crime's Wicked or Pretty Zombie's Dahlia. I do think that the lighting is off on this picture though.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 22, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I do see what you mean. The top picture does look a bit more brown. In fact it looks a bit like Lime Crime's Wicked or Pretty Zombie's Dahlia. I do think that the lighting is off on this picture though.


  Yeah, the lighting could be off, definitely! There's only one way to know 100% for sure and that's in person. I still think it might be a bit too vampy for me, be it more brown or red! That's okay, some money saved. I'll get a different matte lippie instead.


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 23, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> In the picture I am wearing the second shade (from the left ) all over my lips under nyx nude lip liner (fave liner ever) and little bit of the first shade in the middle. Just wanted to post about them because they are like 4 bucks each and amazing!









  Ive been looking for these!! Have you tried the matte lippies from Ruby Kisses?


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 23, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Yeah, the lighting could be off, definitely! There's only one way to know 100% for sure and that's in person. I still think it might be a bit too vampy for me, be it more brown or red! That's okay, some money saved. I'll get a different matte lippie instead.


  If it leans more brown than red, I will pass.


----------



## blondie929 (Mar 23, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> :eyelove:    Ive been looking for these!! Have you tried the matte lippies from Ruby Kisses?


  I haven't I wanted to order some and after trying these I think I'm gonna place another order for some .. I got them off the website Bejour.com


----------



## Indieprincess (Mar 23, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Holy crap. My info was stolen after purchasing from LA Splash. Hmm.


  I knew that website was sketch. I'm so happy I didn't place an order.


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 23, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I haven't I wanted to order some and after trying these I think I'm gonna place another order for some .. I got them off the website Bejour.com


  I found the mattes in the local beauty supply store (not Sally's, one of the Korean owned ones in Brooklyn)...the display even had testers for all the shades!   I'm def going to check out that site for the liquid ones if I can't find the display!  Thank you!


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 23, 2015)

Indieprincess said:


> I knew that website was sketch. I'm so happy I didn't place an order.


  Sigh. My FB and IG have both notified me that people from over seas have been trying to log in... They both have the same username as my LA Splash account. Colour Pop too as a matter of fact. Luckily the passwords are different! I went and changed all my passwords and (usernames if possible) to all my important accounts after that. 

  It sucks because I just got my 5 LA Splash lippies and they're pure love... but I HATE how these companies are not putting the effort to safeguard their customers. Over it.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 23, 2015)

Got my order today! Was able to do some super quick swatches before I have to run off to give a presentation.

  Initial reaction: LOVE these! Jasmin is out of this world beautiful. Perfectly opaque in one swipe, and is more dimensional in person than in the photo. It doesn't have chunky glitter like Nala, Duchess, or Evil Queen. I totally see what that one IG user said by "rub to activate glitter" Once they were dry, I swipes my finger over the swatches to see how "smudge proof" they really were. After doing this, the gold glitter in Nala became visible (I didn't know it had glitter by looking in the tube) and so did Evil Queen and Duchess! 

  Alice and Jasmin don't have glitter but they have a sheen to them. Very pretty. Don't mind the patchy Alice swatch. It's totally opaque, I just knocked my arm on the windowsill before it set... oops!

  However, Duchess and Evil Queen are more watery/thin based on my arm swatch. They'll probably take two coats to be fully opaque. 

  I love them all, though I don't know if I'll be purchasing from La Splash again. Too many cons to their website, slow shipping, and not to mention possible hacking into my information!!! AND I used Pay pal! Definitely not as secure as one would think.

  Anyway... on to the swatches! I can't wait to test these out for wear. They took FOREVER to get off my arm. Once they set, I tried to wash them off with hot water and soap. Nope. Didn't even budge or smear. I took a hand towel and SCRUBBED my arm. Nothing. It took two makeup wipes and the makeup remover oil I got for free from them for buying 5. PS, my arm is still tinged pink! 


  Also, does anyone else think it's weird they don't come in boxes!? I got them in a bubble mailer today and actually was a little shocked. 




  ^ L-to-R: Nala, Alice, Duchess, Evil Queen, Jasmin.





  T-to-B: Nala, Jasmin, Alice, Duchess, Evil Queen.


----------



## blushingbunny (Mar 23, 2015)

I received my Latte Confession order today but it's in the smitten packaging. Has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 23, 2015)

blushingbunny said:


> I received my Latte Confession order today but it's in the smitten packaging. Has anyone else had this happen?


Yes they posted on IG, it was due to the fact they ran out of lip couture packagaing


----------



## blondie929 (Mar 23, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I found the mattes in the local beauty supply store (not Sally's, one of the Korean owned ones in Brooklyn)...the display even had testers for all the shades!   I'm def going to check out that site for the liquid ones if I can't find the display!  Thank you!


  No problem! I'm in brooklyn too! The website shipped super fast I placed my order 2 weeks ago on a Monday recieved my items by Friday


----------



## blushingbunny (Mar 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes they posted on IG, it was due to the fact they ran out of lip couture packagaing


  Ah I see, thanks, Dolly! I don't mind as long as it's the same lip color and formula.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 23, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Got my order today! Was able to do some super quick swatches before I have to run off to give a presentation.
> 
> Initial reaction: LOVE these! Jasmin is out of this world beautiful. Perfectly opaque in one swipe, and is more dimensional in person than in the photo. It doesn't have chunky glitter like Nala, Duchess, or Evil Queen. I totally see what that one IG user said by "rub to activate glitter" Once they were dry, I swipes my finger over the swatches to see how "smudge proof" they really were. After doing this, the gold glitter in Nala became visible (I didn't know it had glitter by looking in the tube) and so did Evil Queen and Duchess!
> 
> ...


I have to get Jasmine and Alice ... just waiting on my paycheck!!!!

  These are all gorgeous .. I wasn't expecting Nala to look so shimmery since it's already so light but I can see the light shimmers in your pictures

  EDIT: I got my first order in a bubble mailer and I was like WTF is this!??! But it was only two lippies. I assumed they saved their boxes for larger orders but you got 5 with no box so hmmmm


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 23, 2015)

I've had someone else try to get into my online banking interface with a username I only use for one other thing that doesn't have anything to do with online shopping so i'm a bit curious how they pulled that one ... But I did order LA Splash at the beginning of the month

  Did anyone else use PayPal and notice that the PayPal charge didn't list the seller as "LA Splash ... blah blah" but instead as "John Davler Inc."?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I thought that was really weird ... but I got my lipsticks so I ignored it! LOL


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 23, 2015)

So I just researched John Davler Inc. and its the parent company for John Davler Inc.  *BUT LOOK AT THIS SHIZZZ*

   [h=1]Jon Davler Inc. sued after employees allegedly ordered to undergo “vaginal inspections” to determine who had their period[/h] 

  http://www.pogowasright.org/jon-davler-sued-after-employees-allegedly-ordered-to-undergo-vaginal-inspections-to-determine-who-had-their-period/


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 23, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I'm def going to check out that site for the liquid ones if I can't find the display! Thank you!


  Please keep us posted @MissElle12


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 23, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I've had someone else try to get into my online banking interface with a username I only use for one other thing that doesn't have anything to do with online shopping so i'm a bit curious how they pulled that one ... But I did order LA Splash at the beginning of the month
> 
> Did anyone else use PayPal and notice that the PayPal charge didn't list the seller as "LA Splash ... blah blah" but instead as "John Davler Inc."??
> 
> ...


  LOL! Mine says that too. :/ When I was checking my paypayl I was like "the hell is this?" But it also says that on the return label. Pretty odd, but I'm assuming that person just owns multiple companies. I don't know how incs and such work in Cali.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 23, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> So I just researched John Davler Inc. and its the parent company for John Davler Inc.  *BUT LOOK AT THIS SHIZZZ*
> 
> [h=1]Jon Davler Inc. sued after employees allegedly ordered to undergo “vaginal inspections” to determine who had their period[/h]
> 
> http://www.pogowasright.org/jon-davler-sued-after-employees-allegedly-ordered-to-undergo-vaginal-inspections-to-determine-who-had-their-period/


  Oh lord. I'll read this after class. Looks like that was my first and last order from La Splash. (and any other companies they might be the parent of. I haven't read it yet.)


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 23, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I've had someone else try to get into my online banking interface with a username I only use for one other thing that doesn't have anything to do with online shopping so i'm a bit curious how they pulled that one ... But I did order LA Splash at the beginning of the month
> 
> Did anyone else use PayPal and notice that the PayPal charge didn't list the seller as "LA Splash ... blah blah" but instead as "John Davler Inc."??
> 
> ...


  Yes! it shows up as John Davler inc lol! These online security threats have me a bit concerned about ordering more online atleast from these small companies until whatever it is sorted out! I was thinking lime crime might be an isolated issue but looks like a lot of accounts not even used on lime crime website are showing issues!


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 23, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> So I just researched John Davler Inc. and its the parent company for John Davler Inc.  *BUT LOOK AT THIS SHIZZZ*
> 
> [h=1]Jon Davler Inc. sued after employees allegedly ordered to undergo “vaginal inspections” to determine who had their period[/h]
> 
> ...


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes! it shows up as John Davler inc lol! These online security threats have me a bit concerned about ordering more online atleast from these small companies until whatever it is sorted out! I was thinking lime crime might be an isolated issue but looks like a lot of accounts not even used on lime crime website are showing issues!


  Yeah it's really discouraging and frustrating. LC was a whole other beast though because of how long it went on without being addressed. It's hard to link back, so hopefully these companies get complaints and respond ASAP.

  I really want a few DoC matte lippies from the restock but i'm really anxious about these companies. looks like I'll be getting a visa gift card.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 23, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Okay. I have heard it all.
> 
> [h=1]Jon Davler Inc. sued after employees allegedly ordered to undergo “vaginal inspections” to determine who had their period[/h]  Aug 012012
> 
> ...


  Absolutely revolting. Do we know what other companies Jon Davler Inc. is the parent company of? I'd like to avoid these.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 23, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Okay. I have heard it all.


  This is too crazy for me! This is some LC type shizz!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 23, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Absolutely revolting. Do we know what other companies Jon Davler Inc. is the parent company of? *I'd like to avoid these*.


  Yup! Thats really shocking!! way too many new brands and products


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 23, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Absolutely revolting. Do we know what other companies Jon Davler Inc. is the parent company of? I'd like to avoid these.


"
  Jon Davler, Inc., is a vertical color cosmetic manufacturer in the United States. The company provides private-label, OEM and turnkey services,
  along with the bulk production and formulations. All color additives used by LASplash Cosmetics are FDA approved.
  Both LASplash Cosmetics and IONI Cosmetics are brands which belong to the company."

  From their website (which is super shady by the way too http://www.jondavler.com/#/


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 23, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I've had someone else try to get into my online banking interface with a username I only use for one other thing that doesn't have anything to do with online shopping so i'm a bit curious how they pulled that one ... But I did order LA Splash at the beginning of the month  Did anyone else use PayPal and notice that the PayPal charge didn't list the seller as "LA Splash ... blah blah" but instead as "John Davler Inc."??    I thought that was really weird ... but I got my lipsticks so I ignored it! LOL


  I noticed that too.  John Davler was on my return label as well.  Vaginal inspections?! Nahhh. Just nahhhhhh.


----------



## Indieprincess (Mar 23, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Okay. I have heard it all.  [h=1][COLOR=0000FF]Jon Davler Inc. sued after employees allegedly ordered to undergo “vaginal inspections” to determine who had their period[/COLOR][/h]  Aug 012012   August 1, 2012 [COLOR=0000FF]Breaches[/COLOR], [COLOR=0000FF]Court[/COLOR], [COLOR=0000FF]Workplace[/COLOR]     A regular reader pointed me to a small item on [COLOR=0000FF]Courthouse News[/COLOR] yesterday that reported a potential class action lawsuit against Jon Davler Inc. and its officer, Christina Yang. I almost wish he hadn’t, because I obtained the complaint, and the allegations are … well… frankly, yucky to the nth degree.  Roxanna G Sevilla is the lead plaintiff in a lawsuit that alleges that Yang lost her temper on finding a used sanitary napkin on the floor near a toilet that was also blood-smeared. According to the complaint, Yang then came into the plaintiff’s work area and demanded to know who had done that. When no one admitted to it, Yang allegedly ordered each and every woman to go into the bathroom with a female co-worker, and drop their underpants so that the co-worker could visually inspect their vaginal area to determine who was having their period.  Seriously. Those are the allegations, and according to the complaint, at least 15 female employees were subjected to that search. The plaintiffs also allege that they were told that they would be fired if they did not comply with the search.  The lawsuit raises claims of sexual harassment and discrimination based on gender, failure to have a sexual harassment policy in place, intentional infliction of emotional distress, and violation of California’s constitutional right to privacy.  Wang’s LinkedIn profile lists her as V.P of L.A. Splash, a division of Jon Davler Inc. Attempts to email LA Splash for a statement bounced back with an “inbox full” message. Jon Davler Inc. does not have a working web site or any e-mail address posted on their parked domain.


   With practices like this I'm not surprised information is being compromised. This company isn't even good to their employees.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 23, 2015)

Indieprincess said:


> With practices like this I'm not surprised information is being compromised. This company isn't even good to their employees.


  So disappointed I have 5 of these lip products now, sigh. I wish I knew this a week ago.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 23, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Yeah it's really discouraging and frustrating. LC was a whole other beast though because of how long it went on without being addressed. It's hard to link back, so hopefully these companies get complaints and respond ASAP.
> 
> I really want a few DoC matte lippies from the restock but i'm really anxious about these companies. looks like I'll be getting a visa gift card.


  I know! The problem is even though most of us would have ordered a few of these smaller brands, a security threat at this point would directly be linked to LC that being the known issue. So unfortuantely even if other websites are having issues, it would actually take a while for it to come out!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 23, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> So disappointed I have 5 of these lip products now, sigh. I wish I knew this a week ago.


  I wish I had known before I bought 2 a couple of months ago. Well, it doesn't break my heart at all because besides this bit of disgusting news, I was less than impressed with the product anyway. Good riddance.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 23, 2015)

Indieprincess said:


> With practices like this I'm not surprised information is being compromised. This company isn't even good to their employees.


  I found this "Christina Yang" on LinkedIn and it still says she works at LA Splash. I hope to God that she just forgot to update her LinkedIn and she actually got fired.

  https://www.linkedin.com/pub/christina-yang/15/792/b2b

  Between boyfriends and cosmetic launches, I have become quite good at social media stalking over the years


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm sitting on my hands for the next few months. No more online ordering for a little while for me. I work to damn hard for my money.


----------



## Dreaming Dancer (Mar 23, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> So I just researched John Davler Inc. and its the parent company for John Davler Inc.  *BUT LOOK AT THIS SHIZZZ*   [h=1]Jon Davler Inc. sued after employees allegedly ordered to undergo “vaginal inspections” to determine who had their period[/h]    http://www.pogowasright.org/jon-dav...nspections-to-determine-who-had-their-period/


Oh wow! That breaks my heart. They won't see a cent from me.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 23, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I wish I had known before I bought 2 a couple of months ago. Well, it doesn't break my heart at all because besides this bit of disgusting news, I was less than impressed with the product anyway. Good riddance.


  I haven't really given the products a good test run-- just got them today. Part of me feels disgusted to even open them up. But I did use my money on it. Idk what to doooooooo.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 23, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I haven't really given the products a good test run-- just got them today. Part of me feels disgusted to even open them up. But I did use my money on it. Idk what to doooooooo.


  I say you might as well use it. You spent your money and you didn't know about their bs beforehand.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Mar 23, 2015)

[@]Vandekamp[/@], I just picked up Merlot anD KoF this weekend when I went to NYC. Have to play with them more. They are supposed to be transfer-proof, right? Mine never fully dried, even hours later  Maybe I applied too much.  These hacks, though :/// Good thing you all are catching the charges. I will be playing it safe and using a prepaid gift card as well for Berry Me 1+2.  When I was at Ricky's, the display had a space for Berry Me 2 (also Coral Crush)!  EDIT: Woah, the thread just blew up. That article is disgusting and I will not buy from a company that debases its employees. Bye, LA Splash!


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 23, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> This is too crazy for me! This is some LC type shizz!


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 23, 2015)

LavenderPearl said:


> When I was at Ricky's, the display had a space for Berry Me 2 (also Coral Crush)!


  If I were you, I would get Berry Me 2 from Ricky's. Stay away from these websites if you can.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 23, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Got my order today! Was able to do some super quick swatches before I have to run off to give a presentation.
> 
> Initial reaction: LOVE these! Jasmin is out of this world beautiful. Perfectly opaque in one swipe, and is more dimensional in person than in the photo. It doesn't have chunky glitter like Nala, Duchess, or Evil Queen. I totally see what that one IG user said by "rub to activate glitter" Once they were dry, I swipes my finger over the swatches to see how "smudge proof" they really were. After doing this, the gold glitter in Nala became visible (I didn't know it had glitter by looking in the tube) and so did Evil Queen and Duchess!
> 
> ...


  All of these swatches are beautiful. My guess is the company decided to cut corners and did not want to pay for a box. Sometimes presentation is important. The lack of a box reminds you of a drugstore lipstick.


----------



## ginestra213 (Mar 23, 2015)

Wow, so depressed. I feel like I can't order from any company any more


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 23, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I say you might as well use it. You spent your money and you didn't know about their bs beforehand.


  I might as well, or else it's just money wasted.


----------



## Indieprincess (Mar 23, 2015)

ginestra213 said:


> Wow, so depressed. I feel like I can't order from any company any more


  I feel like you still can, especially the companies you've been ordering from for an extended period of time with no problems. I'm still going to order from places like Fyrinnae and Colourpop when the mood strikes me but I'm just going to be a bit more vigilant when ordering from places I have no prior knowledge of.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 23, 2015)

LavenderPearl said:


> EDIT: Woah, the thread just blew up. That article is disgusting and I will not buy from a company that debases its employees. Bye, LA Splash!


  Wish I could pick up DoC stuff in person. I want a few sooo bad but I am totally sketched out by all the compromises w/ people's personal info.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 23, 2015)

ginestra213 said:


> Wow, so depressed. I feel like I can't order from any company any more


  Online that it. I know how you feel.


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 23, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Wish I could pick up DoC stuff in person. I want a few sooo bad but I am totally sketched out by all the compromises w/ people's personal info.


  I think there's a Ricky's in Florida...? I remember [@]DILLIGAF[/@] mentioning it.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 23, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I think there's a Ricky's in Florida...? I remember @DILLIGAF mentioning it.


  Ooooh, I'll have to search!


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 23, 2015)

Kind of interesting that everyone is all "don't order from LC because of their past behavior", but no one researches the pasts of any of these other companies


----------



## Narwhalique (Mar 23, 2015)

And here I was all stoked to play with Ghoulish, which is currently sitting at my boyfriend's parents' house until Wednesday. Oh well...I'll still try to enjoy it, but I'm done with LASplash now too. Whole lotta NOPE going on right there.  All I want is good makeup available on a secure site produced by a company not run by psychopaths.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 23, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> So I just researched John Davler Inc. and its the parent company for John Davler Inc.  *BUT LOOK AT THIS SHIZZZ*
> 
> [h=1]Jon Davler Inc. sued after employees allegedly ordered to undergo “vaginal inspections” to determine who had their period[/h]
> 
> ...


  That's why I bought from Lime Crime. I'm not looking into these other places, and I am sure some are much worse... as has been proven now.


----------



## novocainedreams (Mar 23, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Kind of interesting that everyone is all "don't order from LC because of their past behavior", but no one researches the pasts of any of these other companies


  Agreed. The truth of the matter is, I doubt you could look into any big company and not find something negative in their history. Even purchasing from indie companies, I have seen some equally negative histories behind the company or owners. I could probably research until I am left with almost no company to purchase from, of course this is depending on where you draw the line as to what is "acceptable" to you. I'm not saying any of the above mentioned is RIGHT, just saying that very few companies follow perfect ideals. And remember, a company is not always one person(save an indie perhaps) there are hopefully other people behind a company doing what is right and removing the people who act inappropriate from their job.


----------



## emberdarling (Mar 24, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Agreed. The truth of the matter is, I doubt you could look into any big company and not find something negative in their history. Even purchasing from indie companies, I have seen some equally negative histories behind the company or owners. I could probably research until I am left with almost no company to purchase from, of course this is depending on where you draw the line as to what is "acceptable" to you. I'm not saying any of the above mentioned is RIGHT, just saying that very few companies follow perfect ideals. And remember, a company is not always one person(save an indie perhaps) there are hopefully other people behind a company doing what is right and removing the people who act inappropriate from their job.


 
  this!

  As for me I didn't have to research Limecrime, Doe's practices were all over her own and company's social medias. Plus other people being open with their experiences (like temptalia). This info on la splash is crazy...but I don't research into every company I buy from. I only bought from LAS once though a long time ago and had no problems. I am disgusted with that article though and I think people should be spreading the info more.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 24, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> @Vandekamp  Hmm, maybe it's my monitor. These swatches look a little more brown to me. It just doesn't look as red as the promo pic. I mean, as we all know, promo pics are definitely not something to go by... but I think it's just not as I was picturing. I was hoping for a more deep dark vampy reddish shade.


Hmmm....I don't really like that either. :sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 24, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Got my order today! Was able to do some super quick swatches before I have to run off to give a presentation.  Initial reaction: LOVE these! Jasmin is out of this world beautiful. Perfectly opaque in one swipe, and is more dimensional in person than in the photo. It doesn't have chunky glitter like Nala, Duchess, or Evil Queen. I totally see what that one IG user said by "rub to activate glitter" Once they were dry, I swipes my finger over the swatches to see how "smudge proof" they really were. After doing this, the gold glitter in Nala became visible (I didn't know it had glitter by looking in the tube) and so did Evil Queen and Duchess!   Alice and Jasmin don't have glitter but they have a sheen to them. Very pretty. Don't mind the patchy Alice swatch. It's totally opaque, I just knocked my arm on the windowsill before it set... oops!  However, Duchess and Evil Queen are more watery/thin based on my arm swatch. They'll probably take two coats to be fully opaque.   I love them all, though I don't know if I'll be purchasing from La Splash again. Too many cons to their website, slow shipping, and not to mention possible hacking into my information!!! AND I used Pay pal! Definitely not as secure as one would think.  Anyway... on to the swatches! I can't wait to test these out for wear. They took FOREVER to get off my arm. Once they set, I tried to wash them off with hot water and soap. Nope. Didn't even budge or smear. I took a hand towel and SCRUBBED my arm. Nothing. It took two makeup wipes and the makeup remover oil I got for free from them for buying 5. PS, my arm is still tinged pink!    Also, does anyone else think it's weird they don't come in boxes!? I got them in a bubble mailer today and actually was a little shocked.
> 
> ^ L-to-R: Nala, Alice, Duchess, Evil Queen, Jasmin.
> 
> T-to-B: Nala, Jasmin, Alice, Duchess, Evil Queen.


Great swatches! I thought it was weird my latest order didn't come in the clear boxes like my last order did.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 24, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> So I just researched John Davler Inc. and its the parent company for John Davler Inc.  *BUT LOOK AT THIS SHIZZZ*   [h=1]Jon Davler Inc. sued after employees allegedly ordered to undergo “vaginal inspections” to determine who had their period[/h]    http://www.pogowasright.org/jon-dav...nspections-to-determine-who-had-their-period/


What the hell? That woman is insane!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 24, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I say you might as well use it. You spent your money and you didn't know about their bs beforehand.


:agree:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 24, 2015)

emberdarling said:


> this!  As for me I didn't have to research Limecrime, Doe's practices were all over her own and company's social medias. Plus other people being open with their experiences (like temptalia). This info on la splash is crazy...but I don't research into every company I buy from. I only bought from LAS once though a long time ago and had no problems. I am disgusted with that article though and I think people should be spreading the info more.


I didn't have to really research them either. I remember many moons ago going to Google swatches after seeing someone on FB raving about their lippies,so I went looking for swatches and reviews only to stumble upon all the insanity that was going on at the time with them and it put me off from buying from them. That article about LaSplash really pissed me off.I hope she got fired after that incident because that's completely inexcusable and wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Sandy072 (Mar 24, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Agreed. The truth of the matter is, I doubt you could look into any big company and not find something negative in their history. Even purchasing from indie companies, I have seen some equally negative histories behind the company or owners. I could probably research until I am left with almost no company to purchase from, of course this is depending on where you draw the line as to what is "acceptable" to you. I'm not saying any of the above mentioned is RIGHT, just saying that very few companies follow perfect ideals. And remember, a company is not always one person(save an indie perhaps) there are hopefully other people behind a company doing what is right and removing the people who act inappropriate from their job.


  So true. How much of our clothes, shoes, and other belongings are made by women and childen abroad in poor conditions? And men too, for that matter? Getting paid less than a living wage while the company's management are wealthy and profiting off their cheap labor and lack of labor protection laws outside of the US. It is pervasive.   What is different about limecrime, to me, is the stupidity of the brand's ambassador - doe. Just like how big companies drop celebrity or athlete sponsorships when those folks do things that don't positively represent the brand, limecrime gets amplified negative feedback for their main brand ambassador being an idiot. They deserved the backlash for the security hack, but so does la splash and anyone else. Target just had to pay a $10 million settlement I read. Americans expect to be treated with a level of respect and dignity for their role as a customer and lime crime doesn't get that.


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 24, 2015)

Do we know what happened with the lawsuit? The results? Do we know anything about the circumstances of the case of the women suing him, or any background of that incident for that matter? Im not trying to say that those allegations are not disgusting, but the case of doe Deere Is very different. Her replies to customers on Instagram and Twitter over the years "like calling a customer a dumbass for a pretty innocent comment", have been documented and seen by 100's of people. You can see her in her hitler costume and her excuse for it is documented as well. We saw her ignoring 100's of comments from customers voicing concerns over cc theft, and then we saw her try to blame target first thinking that would take care of it. Very different situations.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 24, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> Do we know what happened with the lawsuit? The results? Do we know anything about the circumstances of the case of the women suing him, or any background of that incident for that matter? Im not trying to say that those allegations are not disgusting, but the case of doe Deere Is very different. Her replies to customers on Instagram and Twitter over the years "like calling a customer a dumbass for a pretty innocent comment", have been documented and seen by 100's of people. You can see her in her hitler costume and her excuse for it is documented as well. We saw her ignoring 100's of comments from customers voicing concerns over cc theft, and then we saw her try to blame target first thinking that would take care of it. Very different situations.


I'm not a lawyer so the language in this article is a bit overwhelming for me! It seems like there were three different lawsuits (employees vs. John Davler, John Davler vs. their insurance company, and one i can't identify) going between a bunch of different courts and I just can't keep up!

  But long story short, the insurance company wouldn't cover the payout to the employees for harassment (so I'm assuming employees won) so then John Davler sued the insurance company. It's even on reuters and troutman sanders SMH

  http://blog.thomsonreuters.com/index.php/court-insurance-doesnt-cover-suit-over-workplace-menstruation-inspection/


  http://www.troutmansanders.com/cgl-policys-employment-related-practices-exclusion-held-to-preclude-coverage-for-lawsuit-involving-claims-of-sexual-harassment-and-false-imprisonment-12-16-2014/


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 24, 2015)

I posted about the article on their Instagram and my comment was deleted. I was already disgusted by the article,now I'm pissed.


----------



## Nuke (Mar 24, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I posted about the article on their Instagram and my comment was deleted. I was already disgusted by the article,now I'm pissed.


  Oh no! That's the exact thing Lime Crime was doing that upset a lot of people. I dropped so much cash on LA Splash in the last month, this is about to be such a disappointment...


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 24, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I posted about the article on their Instagram and my comment was deleted. I was already disgusted by the article,now I'm pissed.


Are you serious!??! Oh hell naw

  No more orders from me! I guess I'll have to keep searching for alternative liquid lipsticks


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 24, 2015)

No LA Splash for me! Not only bec that article really really spoiled it for me but also i cant get over the strong chemical smell my lippies have!!


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> No LA Splash for me! Not only bec that article really really spoiled it for me but also i cant get over the strong chemical smell my lippies have!!


I think we just all nee to chip in and create Specktra Cosmetics and make the best lipsticks anyone has ever seen (or smelled)!


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 24, 2015)

Maybe the wrong time to post this lol. But this is lasplash latte confession!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 24, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I think we just all nee to chip in and create Specktra Cosmetics and make the best lipsticks anyone has ever seen (or smelled)!


  Yup!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cake batter marshmallowy vanilly type scents only!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 24, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> Maybe the wrong time to post this lol. But this is lasplash latte confession!


  Beautiful!  I am still gonna wear mine, I really love them but I'm not buying again.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 24, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> Maybe the wrong time to post this lol. But this is lasplash latte confession!


It's so pretty!


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 24, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I am still gonna wear mine, I really love them but I'm not buying again.


Yeah I've got an order on the way so I'm keeping those and then I'm done


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Mar 24, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> Maybe the wrong time to post this lol. But this is lasplash latte confession!


  After that last haul I went back and ordered latte confession and nymphadora.  I think I'll use a gift card for up and coming companies for now on just to be safe.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 24, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> Maybe the wrong time to post this lol. But this is lasplash latte confession!


Love!


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 24, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> Maybe the wrong time to post this lol. But this is lasplash latte confession!


  Absolutely gorgeous! I'm very happy with most of my LA Splash liquid lipsticks, and I will probably continue buying from them and Lime Crime for that matter (barring any unforeseen circumstances such as account hacking) as there seems to be dirt on pretty much any company, big or small, if you dig deep enough. Plus, I don't know enough about some of these situations.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 25, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I think we just all nee to chip in and create Specktra Cosmetics and make the best lipsticks anyone has ever seen (or smelled)! :haha:


Yes please!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 25, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> Maybe the wrong time to post this lol. But this is lasplash latte confession!


Beautiful!


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 25, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I'm sitting on my hands for the next few months. No more online ordering for a little while for me. I work to damn hard for my money.


Right!!!


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 26, 2015)

This is belle over nyx 1000 years. I loooove the lustre line.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 26, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> This is belle over nyx 1000 years. I loooove the lustre line.


  Very pretty.


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 26, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> This is belle over nyx 1000 years. I loooove the lustre line.


  Gorgeous! Belle and Alice are my favorites from the new lustre line.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 26, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> This is belle over nyx 1000 years. I loooove the lustre line.


Love it!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Mar 26, 2015)

Lime Crime Rave


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 26, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Lime Crime Rave


  Rave looks very pretty. It reminds me of LUV a bit.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 26, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Rave looks very pretty. It reminds me of LUV a bit.


  I'd say they are nothing alike. LUV is much closer to Utopia.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 26, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'd say they are nothing alike. LUV is much closer to Utopia.


  Oh. Okay.


----------



## Shars (Mar 26, 2015)

Rave on  a youtuber I follow (Turtle Loves Beauty). Pic taken from instagram: https://instagram.com/p/0rZezsMHke/




  It looks like the love child of Dodgy Girl and Lavender Jade on her imo.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> Rave on  a youtuber I follow (Turtle Loves Beauty). Pic taken from instagram: https://instagram.com/p/0rZezsMHke/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm its very pretty but not what I expected this color to look like!

  I think I am going to try and get LUV from KvD instead. I am now getting drawn into the purple-y pinks for summer so RIP to my bank account!


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 26, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Hmm its very pretty but not what I expected this color to look like!
> 
> I think I am going to try and* get LUV from KvD instead. *I am now getting drawn into the purple-y pinks for summer so RIP to my bank account!


  I just picked that up today!  It's total looooooove! (no pun intended! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> Rave on  a youtuber I follow (Turtle Loves Beauty). Pic taken from instagram: https://instagram.com/p/0rZezsMHke/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Then I _know_ it this wouldn't look good on me.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> Rave on  a youtuber I follow (Turtle Loves Beauty). Pic taken from instagram: https://instagram.com/p/0rZezsMHke/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Love it!


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 27, 2015)

Shars said:


> Rave on  a youtuber I follow (Turtle Loves Beauty). Pic taken from instagram: https://instagram.com/p/0rZezsMHke/
> 
> It looks like the love child of Dodgy Girl and Lavender Jade on her imo.


  It may be doable with the right lip liner.


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 27, 2015)

Did anyone pick up any Dose of Colors lippies today with the restock and Berry Me?


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 27, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Did anyone pick up any Dose of Colors lippies today with the restock and Berry Me?


  I picked up BM2, Kiss of Fire & Pinky Promise!


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 27, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I picked up BM2, Kiss of Fire & Pinky Promise!


  Nice haul! I'm thinking of picking up BM2, Pinky Promise and the one highlighter (pink) that seems to be in stock.


----------



## Nuke (Mar 27, 2015)

I was never too interested in DoC because I've read reviews that the formula isn't as long-lasting and smudge proof as other options.Everyone who ordered - please let us know what you think of the formula once you get your lippies


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nuke said:


> I was never too interested in DoC because I've read reviews that the formula isn't as long-lasting and smudge proof as other options.Everyone who ordered - please let us know what you think of the formula once you get your lippies


  I have 3 of them and they don't budge and they are completely comfortable to wear. Different strokes, I guess. Some people love that Anastasia stuff but it was a total nightmare for me.


----------



## Nuke (Mar 27, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I have 3 of them and they don't budge and they are completely comfortable to wear. Different strokes, I guess. Some people love that Anastasia stuff but it was a total nightmare for me.


  I also did not love the Anastasia... I returned all four that I ordered. It was a huge disappointment.

  Hmm, maybe I will re-consider DoC then. They're beautiful colors, I just wasn't sure if they'd be worth it...


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nuke said:


> I also did not love the Anastasia... I returned all four that I ordered. It was a huge disappointment.  Hmm, maybe I will re-consider DoC then. They're beautiful colors, I just wasn't sure if they'd be worth it...


  Just try one if you're really doubtful. I only ordered a few months ago b/c everyone was so hyped about it and I watched a ton of youtube videos and decided to go for it. They're my favorite liquid lipsticks.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 27, 2015)

Nuke said:


> I also did not love the Anastasia... I returned all four that I ordered. It was a huge disappointment.
> 
> Hmm, maybe I will re-consider DoC then. They're beautiful colors, I just wasn't sure if they'd be worth it...


If you are more into a liquid-y lipstick instead of a cream, the DoC will be right up your alley!

  I have BM and it's very long lasting, equivalent to Lime Crime, on me.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 27, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Did anyone pick up any Dose of Colors lippies today with the restock and Berry Me?


  Yup. I sure did. I got two BM2.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 27, 2015)

Nuke said:


> I also did not love the Anastasia... I returned all four that I ordered. It was a huge disappointment.  Hmm, maybe I will re-consider DoC then. They're beautiful colors, I just wasn't sure if they'd be worth it...


  I did not like Anastasia either. However, I do like Vintage though. It is such a beautiful Berry wine color.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 27, 2015)

Has anyone tried the Ruby Kisses Matte Lip Laquers yet? I have begun to see them at my local BSS.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 27, 2015)

In the middle of giving the new La Splash sutdioshine lustre a test run. I'm wearing Jasmin. So beautiful! It's wearing like iron! I just had dinner at an italian place-- bread, soup, wine, water, and lasagna. Got in the car after and it still looked perfectly intact! I'm impressed. KVD would have disappeared on me.


----------



## blondie929 (Mar 27, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Has anyone tried the Ruby Kisses Matte Lip Laquers yet? I have begun to see them at my local BSS.


  I have I loveeeeeeee themmmmmmmmm


----------



## sagehen (Mar 27, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> In the middle of giving the new La Splash sutdioshine lustre a test run. I'm wearing Jasmin. So beautiful! It's wearing like iron! I just had dinner at an italian place-- bread, soup, wine, water, and lasagna. Got in the car after and it still looked perfectly intact! I'm impressed. KVD would have disappeared on me.


 I test drove Alice today. Got compliments in the dr's office and lasted through 5 hours and pizza for dinner. I didn't see the glitter after drying though...  





blondie929 said:


> I have I loveeeeeeee themmmmmmmmm


 Good. I bought a couple. I can't wait to see how the dark blue one compares with the navy LASplash lip mousse. It is cheaper and easier to get so far.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Mar 27, 2015)

La splash Esmerelda  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It has a pretty metallic sheen to it but it's hard to see in photos I like it. It's very drying though all of the las splash lippies are drying on me.


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 27, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> In the middle of giving the new La Splash sutdioshine lustre a test run. I'm wearing Jasmin. So beautiful! It's wearing like iron! I just had dinner at an italian place-- bread, soup, wine, water, and lasagna. Got in the car after and it still looked perfectly intact! I'm impressed. KVD would have disappeared on me.


  I've been testing the longevity of LA Splash, LC, ABH, Sephora, CR, Jeffree Starr and KVD, and so far LAS is definitely lasting the longest, especially after eating. ABH is coming in second for me. Now all I need are Nala, Tiana and maybe Belletrix or Vindictive and my LAS collection will be complete. Next I'm trying Dose of Colors and Aromi.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 27, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> In the middle of giving the new La Splash sutdioshine lustre a test run. I'm wearing Jasmin. So beautiful! It's wearing like iron! I just had dinner at an italian place-- bread, soup, wine, water, and lasagna. Got in the car after and it still looked perfectly intact! I'm impressed. KVD would have disappeared on me.


  Excited to read this! I just picked up my order today, four of which are the Studio Shine Lip Lustres.   Here are swatches of my latest LA Splash haul, a mix of lip tints and lip lustres:   L to R: Latte Confession, Lovegood, Nymph-adora, Alice, Aurora, Tiana and Faline.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I can already tell that Nymph-adora, Aurora, Tiana and Faline will be my favorites!


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 27, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> It has a pretty metallic sheen to it but it's hard to see in photos I like it. It's very drying though all of the las splash lippies are drying on me.


Wow! I absolutely LOVE IT. So stunning on you!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 27, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I test drove Alice today. Got compliments in the dr's office and lasted through 5 hours and pizza for dinner. I didn't see the glitter after drying though....


  I'm still wearing jasmin! A tiny bit of wear on the inside center of my lip. Not noticeable from a speaking distance. It's starting to feel a little gritty but obviously it's super matte so rubbing my lips together will produce that feeling. Once i got used to how it felt on my lips, i found them to be pretty comfortable. I don't have a problem with dry lips though.   ETA: i read somewhere that you should "rub to activate glitter" lol. Whatever that is! On my arm swatches, i rubbed my fingers over them after drying and the sparkle became more prominent. I havent tried that on the lips though.    





Yazmin said:


> Excited to read this! I just picked up my order today, four of which are the Studio Shine Lip Lustres.   Here are swatches of my latest LA Splash haul, a mix of lip tints and lip lustres:   L to R: Latte Confession, Lovegood, Nymph-adora, Alice, Aurora, Tiana and Faline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I regret not picking up tiana in my haul! Looks gorgeous! I just bought 3 DOC liquid matte lipsticks. So I need to hold off on ordering more makeup. :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 27, 2015)

LaSplash bundle arrived ompom:


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 27, 2015)

LA Splash restocked a lot of the colors. So I ordered Nala, Tiana, Esmerelda, Vindictive and Nymph Adora. I squeezed in one last order before I go on my makeup buying 'diet' in April (except for Sephora Chic Week, Dose of Colors and a few other 'exceptions' of course Lol). My LAS collection is pretty much complete now. The only other items from them on my wish list are Bellatrix and the eye shadow sealer. But those will have to wait.

  It was in the 90s today where I live, so I already don't want to place many more cream-, gel-, or liquid-based product orders anyway.


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> LaSplash bundle arrived


  Belle, Nala and Tiana are love! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You chose a scrumptious bundle!


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 27, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> It has a pretty metallic sheen to it but it's hard to see in photos I like it. It's very drying though all of the las splash lippies are drying on me.


So goregous! And I especially love it with your hair!!


----------



## sagehen (Mar 27, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I'm still wearing jasmin! A tiny bit of wear on the inside center of my lip. Not noticeable from a speaking distance. It's starting to feel a little gritty but obviously it's super matte so rubbing my lips together will produce that feeling. Once i got used to how it felt on my lips, i found them to be pretty comfortable. I don't have a problem with dry lips though.   ETA: i read somewhere that you should "rub to activate glitter" lol. Whatever that is! On my arm swatches, i rubbed my fingers over them after drying and the sparkle became more prominent. I havent tried that on the lips though.


 I did try it on my lips and I am thinking I didn't wait long enough. It made my lips feel gritty, as you described.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 28, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> La splash Esmerelda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> LaSplash bundle arrived


  I love all of the colors except Tiana. That shade is way too dark for me. I hope you love them all.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 28, 2015)

Sirius


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Sirius


You look so badass! I effing love this color on you!  Gorgeous!    





stephshopaholic said:


> La splash Esmerelda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's beautiful on you


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> You look so badass! I effing love this color on you!  Gorgeous! It's beautiful on you


Aww thanks Dolly! :kiss:


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 28, 2015)

Coloured Raine Matte liquid lipstick in Raine Fever.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 28, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> Coloured Raine Matte liquid lipstick in Raine Fever.


Good God you're gorgeous! :thud:


----------



## Shars (Mar 28, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I can already tell that Nymph-adora, Aurora, Tiana and Faline will be my favorites!


  I love Tiana and Faline in your swatches!! Especially the no-flash one!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 28, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> Coloured Raine Matte liquid lipstick in Raine Fever.


  Gorgeous


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 28, 2015)

LA Splash Nagini. I have a bad feeling I'm not going to stick to my previous words about them...


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 28, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> LA Splash Nagini. I have a bad feeling I'm not going to stick to my previous words about them...


Ooo...Nagini looks so pretty on you CQ! :eyelove:


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 28, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> LA Splash Nagini. I have a bad feeling I'm not going to stick to my previous words about them...


looks good.  I'm trying hard to resist.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 28, 2015)

Wore the Ruby Kisses liquid mattes in Bellagio and Pool Party today. Garnered many compliments at the dr's office and pharmacy lol.  They were comfortable. A bit more so than the LASplash shades I have tried so far, about the same as the ABH ones for me. Took longer to dry down than others, which is what made me try the ombre with Pool Party in the middle of my lips. They blended well too. Easy to remove with coconut oil, which I always use to remove lip stains. I like. Wish there were ore shades, but I am going to grab a couple more today.


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


Too cool for school!!!
  Now I Sirius-ly want that colour!


----------



## blondie929 (Mar 28, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Wore the Ruby Kisses liquid mattes in Bellagio and Pool Party today. Garnered many compliments at the dr's office and pharmacy lol.  They were comfortable. A bit more so than the LASplash shades I have tried so far, about the same as the ABH ones for me. Took longer to dry down than others, which is what made me try the ombre with Pool Party in the middle of my lips. They blended well too. Easy to remove with coconut oil, which I always use to remove lip stains. I like. Wish there were ore shades, but I am going to grab a couple more today.


  I love them too! Mirage is one of my faves


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 28, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I really want this now!    looks good.  I'm trying hard to resist.


oke: :lol:


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 28, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Too cool for school!!!
> *Now I Sirius-ly want that colour*!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 28, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Too cool for school!!! Now I Sirius-ly want that colour!


Thanks Alexis! It's really pretty, I wish it was work appropriate because I'd wear it more if it was!  I totally lol'd at your pun. :lol:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Ooo...Nagini looks so pretty on you CQ! :eyelove:





Prettypackages said:


> I really want this now!    looks good.  I'm trying hard to resist.


  Thanks ladies! Someone just told me I'm putting off Hot Topic vibes... I can't tell if its a compliment or an insult.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 28, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thanks ladies! Someone just told me I'm putting off Hot Topic vibes... I can't tell if its a compliment or an insult.


What the heck are Hot Topic vibes? I think they just meant to say you are giving off hot vibes, cause ya are.


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 28, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> LA Splash Nagini. I have a bad feeling I'm not going to stick to my previous words about them...


That looks awesome on you!


----------



## sagehen (Mar 28, 2015)

Hot Topic vibes...like the store? Yeah,  how DO you take that. ..


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 28, 2015)

Here is LaSplash's Lovegood taken by an open window. It's really pretty and slightly more liquidy than say Sirius but it doesn't effect how it applies or dries down.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  PS: Sorry I didn't post a pic when I had a full face going,but I just washed my face and then decided to try out the Sephora lipstick remover. Lol


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 28, 2015)

Shars said:


> I love Tiana and Faline in your swatches!! Especially the no-flash one!


  They're beautiful colors and have great staying power!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Here is LaSplash's Lovegood taken by an open window. It's really pretty and slightly more liquidy than say Sirius but it doesn't effect how it applies or dries down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful    





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> LA Splash Nagini. I have a bad feeling I'm not going to stick to my previous words about them...


Gorgeous CQ!


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 28, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> Coloured Raine Matte liquid lipstick in Raine Fever.











  So prettttyyyy! I really want to pick up some of those when they restock. But they never seem to restock so I'm just sitting here ooogling over everyone's pics


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 28, 2015)

All you ladies are just gorgeous! I have Sirius and Nagini and haven't worn either one yet


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm tempted by Esmerelda!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Beautiful  Gorgeous CQ!


Thanks Dollykins!


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 28, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> LA Splash Nagini. I have a bad feeling I'm not going to stick to my previous words about them...


  First, you are absolutely beautiful. Second, Nagini looks amazing on you.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> PS: Sorry I didn't post a pic when I had a full face going,but I just washed my face and then decided to try out the Sephora lipstick remover. Lol


  Stop it! Stop it! Stop it! No morer swatches Nay. You look beautiful by the way. Lovegod reminds me of Lolita.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


  I really like this shade on you.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 28, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Stop it! Stop it! Stop it! No morer swatches Nay. You look beautiful by the way. Lovegod reminds me of Lolita.





Vandekamp said:


> I really like this shade on you.


Thank ya tons, Vande!  I do not have Lolita,but I almost want it now just so I can compare them. Lol!


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 28, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> Coloured Raine Matte liquid lipstick in Raine Fever.


  Good God I love this


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 28, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> LA Splash Nagini. I have a bad feeling I'm not going to stick to my previous words about them...


  You are rocking this color!


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 28, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> Coloured Raine Matte liquid lipstick in Raine Fever.


  This whole look is stunning! That CR purple is everything. I only have the nudeish colors in this line. I need to branch out to the more colorful shades.


----------



## Indieprincess (Mar 28, 2015)

I wore Lolita today and it was a little rosier than I was hoping for so I browned it up with Nyx Nutmeg liner. Mine is from the most recent restock. This is my first experience with KVD's liquid lipsticks and I like the formula but I had to reapply after lunch which was admittedly greasy (ahi tuna burgers and fries) but I was hoping the wear time would be better.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 29, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I just picked it up. After seeing the beautiful pics in this thread, I knew I had to have it to round out my collection.   Lovegood is one of my favorite shades. It looks beautiful on you!   This whole look is stunning! That CR purple is everything. I only have the nudeish colors in this line. I need to branch out to the more colorful shades.


Thank you!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 30, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


  :lol: What kind of nonsense is that? I think they're all pretty, but I'm glad I got the first one.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 30, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> :lol: What kind of nonsense is that? I think they're all pretty, but I'm glad I got the first one.


Right? They're not even remotely the same shade! :lol: The first and third are my favs of the bunch.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 30, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


  Who ever is in charge of signing off on new batches is doing a terrible job LOL
  They are all gorgeous, but definitely deserve to be named differently. The more Lolitas (Lolita 1,2,3) the better! hehe


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Mar 30, 2015)

My other nudes :shock: came today :eyelove: :cheer: Left to right Lovegood, Nymphadora (newbie nudey), Latte Confession (other newbie nudey), and Belle


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 30, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> NaomiH said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


  Wouldn't they keep some sort or swatch record in a database and actually do a comparison before going to production? The difference between the three are not even slight!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 30, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Who ever is in charge of signing off on new batches is doing a terrible job LOL They are all gorgeous, but definitely deserve to be named differently. The more Lolitas (Lolita 1,2,3) the better! hehe


They are obviously drinking on the job over there  :lol: I get being a little off between batches, but this is just silly.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 30, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Wouldn't they keep some sort or swatch record in a database and actually do a comparison before going to production? The difference between the three are not even slight!


You'd think so!.These are 3 totally different lippies!


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 30, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Wouldn't they keep some sort or swatch record in a database and actually do a comparison before going to production? The difference between the three are not even slight!


They should! I know that holds up a lot of the indie companies trying to restock their LLs because they have to redo or scrap batches that are off color!

  Maybe KvD was pressured into producing whatever they made regardless of color to keep up with Sephora's supply demands?


----------



## lipstickpd23 (Mar 31, 2015)

I hope someone can help me with this. I want to order some matte lippies from LA Splash and was wondering what the differences were between Smitten Liptint Mousse and Lip Couture. I remember reading a comment that the Mousse was more like NYX Matte Lip Creams but I can't for the life of me find that discussion. How different is the texture? What are the pros and cons or which do you think is better overall? I've been reading some of your reviews about the longevity and how decent the texture is once you get used to it so for $11 I want to give it a go. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 31, 2015)

lipstickpd23 said:


> I hope someone can help me with this. I want to order some matte lippies from LA Splash and was wondering what the differences were between Smitten Liptint Mousse and Lip Couture. I remember reading a comment that the Mousse was more like NYX Matte Lip Creams but I can't for the life of me find that discussion. How different is the texture? What are the pros and cons or which do you think is better overall? I've been reading some of your reviews about the longevity and how decent the texture is once you get used to it so for $11 I want to give it a go. Any help is appreciated!


  One is liquid to matte and one is cream to matte. The dry down time is a difference of like a minute or so. Other than that they're the same.


----------



## crystalzi (Apr 1, 2015)

Fyrinnae kitten


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 1, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> Fyrinnae kitten


That color is so pretty on you


----------



## crystalzi (Apr 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> That color is so pretty on you


 Thank you dolly! It's such a cool color in person. A lilacy gray. It is always sold out but when it's back in stock Id grab it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 1, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> Thank you dolly! It's such a cool color in person. A lilacy gray. It is always sold out but when it's back in stock Id grab it!


It reminds me of LC chinchilla, but matte. Aah yea need it :lol:


----------



## beauteblogueur (Apr 1, 2015)

crystalzi said:


>


  Oooh, that colour is exactly what I've been looking for. It looks amazing on you!


----------



## crystalzi (Apr 1, 2015)

beauteblogueur said:


> Oooh, that colour is exactly what I've been looking for. It looks amazing on you!


  Thank you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 1, 2015)

Anyone who has KVD Bauhau5 liquid lipstick and LC Utopia...mind posting a comparison swatch for me please


----------



## lipstickpd23 (Apr 1, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> One is liquid to matte and one is cream to matte. The dry down time is a difference of like a minute or so. Other than that they're the same.


  Thank you!


----------



## thefbomb (Apr 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anyone who has KVD Bauhau5 liquid lipstick and LC Utopia...mind posting a comparison swatch for me please


 



  KVD on top and Utopia under that. Utopia is def more purple on my skintone


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 1, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> KVD on top and Utopia under that. Utopia is def more purple on my skintone


Thank you! Which do you prefer?


----------



## thefbomb (Apr 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you! Which do you prefer?


  Colour wise Bauhau5, I dont love Utopia as much as I wanted to and the KVD one I wear more often


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 1, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Colour wise Bauhau5, I dont love Utopia as much as I wanted to and the KVD one I wear more often


Thank you so much


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 1, 2015)

Bauhau5 is


----------



## thefbomb (Apr 1, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> Bauhau5 is


  it is! such a pretty colour


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 1, 2015)

I agree about Bauhau5.  I didn't love Utopia as much as I'd hoped.


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 1, 2015)

Just ordered Ghoulish and Sirius (thanks to Naomi)


----------



## Meisje (Apr 2, 2015)

Haven't seen anyone talking about the liquid lipsticks that were available at Hot Topic (there was a red, burgundy and black) and there are also Me Now Generation ones available on Born Pretty that are called glosses but are liquid lipsticks as well. I got the HT ones and the red was okay and the burgundy less so --- they don't last through eating or drinking and tend to wear away on the inner corners. I had better results with the red when I applied translucent powder through a single ply of tissue.

Me Now Generation:
http://www.lauraneuzeth.com/2014/09/review-me-now-generation-ii-long.html

http://prettybittybat.blogspot.ca/2014/10/makeup-review-mn-menow-generation-ii.html

  http://www.monroemisfitmakeup.com/2015/03/trying-on-budget-velvet-matte-lips-with.html

  Me trying on the Hot Topic burgundy (didn't take pics of the red) --- top is after application, bottom is after eating, Nightmoth on the outer rim:
  https://igcdn-photos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/t51.2885-15/10946359_353388294860042_480600367_n.jpg


----------



## jaymuse (Apr 3, 2015)

Can't believe someone hasn't beaten me to posting these! I'm really excited for this (but not so sure about Sand)!

  From Dose of Colors instagram


  Coming to IMATS NYC and their website mid-April

  $58 LIMITED EDITION


----------



## stephshopaholic (Apr 3, 2015)

Sand looks so pretty in that picture of just the lips but I'm not sure how it would look on me, probably terrible lol.


----------



## jaymuse (Apr 3, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Sand looks so pretty in that picture of just the lips but I'm not sure how it would look on me, probably terrible lol.


It's an interesting color. Other brands have stayed away from the more yellow-ish beige nude so I'm interested to see how this will actually look in real swatches!


----------



## Indieprincess (Apr 3, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Can't believe someone hasn't beaten me to posting these! I'm really excited for this (but not so sure about Sand)!  From Dose of Colors instagram   Coming to IMATS NYC and their website mid-April  $58 LIMITED EDITION


  I saw this and I wanted it until I realized it was a set. Sand would look atrocious on me, it's too light and warm toned.


----------



## stormborn (Apr 3, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Can't believe someone hasn't beaten me to posting these! I'm really excited for this (but not so sure about Sand)!  From Dose of Colors instagram   Coming to IMATS NYC and their website mid-April  $58 LIMITED EDITION


  Uuuggghh I'm lusting so hard over this! I have to cut my spending way back for the next few months so I'll just be that kid with their nose pressed up against the chocolate shop window.


----------



## ForeverJenn (Apr 3, 2015)

I have to admit, I'm not a big fan of liquid lipsticks. :sigh:


----------



## blondie929 (Apr 3, 2015)

I went to rite aid today and I bought one of these Bonita velvet lip creams I heard someone on here talk about buying them just can't remember who. I got mine for $2.39 in the coot nude indulgence and I like the color but after it starts fading after 2 hours and leaves a bit of shimmer on the lips it's weird cause there's no shimmer when I swatch it or apply it in my lips. I'm not sure how to feel about this


----------



## jaymuse (Apr 3, 2015)

ForeverJenn said:


> I have to admit, I'm not a big fan of liquid lipsticks.


You are in the wrong thread honey!


----------



## jaymuse (Apr 3, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I went to rite aid today and I bought one of these Bonita velvet lip creams I heard someone on here talk about buying them just can't remember who. I got mine for $2.39 in the coot nude indulgence and I like the color but after it starts fading after 2 hours and leaves a bit of shimmer on the lips it's weird cause there's no shimmer when I swatch it or apply it in my lips. I'm not sure how to feel about this


Thanks for the review. I think I'll skip these then if they only last 2 hours! I could do better with a regular lipstick in some cases.


----------



## blondie929 (Apr 3, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Thanks for the review. I think I'll skip these then if they only last 2 hours! I could do better with a regular lipstick in some cases.


  Maybe it will last longer with liner? Idk for the price I don't mind it fading after 2 hours as it does leave a slight stain but also some shimmer lol. I'm so tired I can't believe I misspelled all those words lol


----------



## ForeverJenn (Apr 3, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> You are in the wrong thread honey! :haha:


  :lol: they're pretty to look at


----------



## Mayanas (Apr 3, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I went to rite aid today and I bought one of these Bonita velvet lip creams I heard someone on here talk about buying them just can't remember who. I got mine for $2.39 in the coot nude indulgence and I like the color but after it starts fading after 2 hours and leaves a bit of shimmer on the lips it's weird cause there's no shimmer when I swatch it or apply it in my lips. I'm not sure how to feel about this


  Maybe me?  I have that one too.  Is cream and never dry. Yes i saw the shimmer and i was like ****.   For the price is ok. I want the orange but im not sure.


----------



## Nuke (Apr 4, 2015)

BRICK AND STONE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is definitely pushing me over the Dose of Colors edge...I'm gonna have to get me some of that. And maybe pass off Sand to a friend who could pull it off.

  Also, those 3 Lolita comparisons... I have the second batch (which I like) and now I want the first and third as well! They're all gorgeous and I would wear them all.


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 4, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Can't believe someone hasn't beaten me to posting these! I'm really excited for this (but not so sure about Sand)!  From Dose of Colors instagram   Coming to IMATS NYC and their website mid-April  $58 LIMITED EDITION


  Gorgeous. I think Sand would wash me out though.


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 4, 2015)

ForeverJenn said:


> I have to admit, I'm not a big fan of liquid lipsticks. :sigh:


  Try a few of the Kat Von D's from Sephora. IMO they are the best.


----------



## Sandy072 (Apr 4, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Can't believe someone hasn't beaten me to posting these! I'm really excited for this (but not so sure about Sand)!  From Dose of Colors instagram   Coming to IMATS NYC and their website mid-April  $58 LIMITED EDITION


  I agree about sand. Doesn't look flattering. If it was more pink I would scoop this set right up! But I can't justify $60 for just two lippies. Maybe they will bring them back individually. I feel like LE doesn't really mean LE with these smaller newer brands.


----------



## blondie929 (Apr 4, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Maybe me?  I have that one too.  Is cream and never dry. Yes i saw the shimmer and i was like ****.   For the price is ok. I want the orange but im not sure.


  Yes it was you! I like the color just not the shimmer


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 4, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> KVD on top and Utopia under that. Utopia is def more purple on my skintone


  I wished it pulled more purple on me.


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 4, 2015)

crystalzi said:


>


  This shade is beautiful on you, my dear. It makes your eyes pop.


----------



## crystalzi (Apr 4, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> This shade is beautiful on you, my dear. It makes your eyes pop.


  Thank you!


----------



## mad4mattes (Apr 4, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Try a few of the Kat Von D's from Sephora. IMO they are the best.


  YESSSS for KVD, particularly Bauhau5! I'm still awaiting my delivery of BM2 & Pinky Promise from DoC as I've never tried their products before & wanted to try out Celebrity Skin from JStar in the restock end of this month, but for now KVD's at the top of my liquid lipstick list. Love her formula!


----------



## thefbomb (Apr 4, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I love Bauhau5. I, too, am not a fan of Utopia. It pulls too much pink on me for my taste.   Yup. :agree: . Next to KVD it is one of my favs.   I wished it pulled more purple on me.


 It's purple on my but its not my ideal purple, which is why I wanted Pansy but I've given up on LC. My perfect purple RN is pretty zombie coametics 3 Witches. It's perfect


----------



## blondie929 (Apr 4, 2015)

58 dollars is expensive for those liquid lipsticks. They go for 18 individually so there is really no discount on buying the trio


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm trying to find an awesome warm red/orange liquid lipstick. I have plenty of cool/neutral reds, pinks, and purples. I don't want a true orange, though. Just a warmer red or a red-orange lippie.

  Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 4, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> 58 dollars is expensive for those liquid lipsticks. They go for 18 individually so there is really no discount on buying the trio


  based off the LE price it is a discount of $2, the LE shades go for $20.


----------



## pandorablack (Apr 4, 2015)

Am I the only one that hates liquid lipsticks? I love the way they look and swatch but hate the feel on my lips. I tried Kat Von D and Stila. Tried to wear them both multiple times and ended up wiping them off halfway through the day. I'm tempted to try again because I love how pigmented they are and love the way they look.


----------



## blondie929 (Apr 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> based off the LE price it is a discount of $2, the LE shades go for $20.


  Wow .. I've never tried the liquid lipsticks and for these prices I don't think I will lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 4, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Wow .. I've never tried the liquid lipsticks and for these prices I don't think I will lol


----------



## smileyt06 (Apr 4, 2015)

Limecrime riot


----------



## thefbomb (Apr 4, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Limecrimerio riot


 Wow, looks beautiful on you!


----------



## smileyt06 (Apr 4, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Wow, looks beautiful on you!


  Thank you


----------



## blondie929 (Apr 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :haha:


  A bit expensive for a instagram known brand I like the brand at least the regular lipsticks so I don't mean to sound nasty or mean lol I just think the liquid lipsticks are a bit expensive then again I've never tried them lol what do you think about the formula dolly?


----------



## stephshopaholic (Apr 4, 2015)

La splash Belle, it has a very pretty gold sheen to it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 4, 2015)

mad4mattes said:


> YESSSS for KVD, particularly Bauhau5! I'm still awaiting my delivery of BM2 & Pinky Promise from DoC as I've never tried their products before & wanted to try out Celebrity Skin from JStar in the restock end of this month, but for now KVD's at the top of my liquid lipstick list. Love her formula!


  You must try KVD's Luv too. It is similar to Heroine but better. The color is more intense. Like you, I love the formula.


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 4, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


>


  Pretty, pretty, pretty.


----------



## Melrose (Apr 4, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I'm trying to find an awesome warm red/orange liquid lipstick. I have plenty of cool/neutral reds, pinks, and purples. I don't want a true orange, though. Just a warmer red or a red-orange lippie.  Does anyone have any suggestions?


 Try sephora's cream lip stain in watermelon slice 09. I just bought it today. It's a beautiful red-orange. Another one is Stila's carina. Hope that helps!


----------



## Jayjayy (Apr 4, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Am I the only one that hates liquid lipsticks? I love the way they look and swatch but hate the feel on my lips. I tried Kat Von D and Stila. Tried to wear them both multiple times and ended up wiping them off halfway through the day. I'm tempted to try again because I love how pigmented they are and love the way they look.


  I looove liquid lipsticks but I also take them off after lunch. I use a lip primer so usually the drying isn't too bad, but nine times out of ten I switch any matte lip product out toward the end of my workday. My mouth needs a break lol. I always carry a gloss or shiny lipstick in my purse as my end of day color. And the KVD is like paste. A beautiful, moisture stealing paste.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 4, 2015)

DoC BM left, BM2 right  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  Wet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Amost fully dry


----------



## pandorablack (Apr 4, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> I looove liquid lipsticks but I also take them off after lunch. I use a lip primer so usually the drying isn't too bad, but nine times out of ten I switch any matte lip product out toward the end of my workday. My mouth needs a break lol. I always carry a gloss or shiny lipstick in my purse as my end of day color. And the KVD is like paste. A beautiful, moisture stealing paste.


YES THIS.


----------



## jaymuse (Apr 4, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Amost fully dry


The original BM is still my favorite


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 5, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Amost fully dry


Those are both beautiful!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


  Somone in the lab must have lost the formula. LOL


----------



## jaymuse (Apr 5, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Somone in the lab must have lost the formula. LOL


----------



## LavenderPearl (Apr 6, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> DoC BM left, BM2 right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BM2


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 6, 2015)

ForeverJenn said:


> I have to admit, I'm not a big fan of liquid lipsticks. :sigh:


I like them,but give me a lippy in a tube over a liquid lippy any day!


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 6, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Limecrime riot





stephshopaholic said:


> La splash Belle, it has a very pretty gold sheen to it.


Looking fabulous ladies!


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 6, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Somone in the lab must have lost the formula. LOL


:lol: I think so too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## thefbomb (Apr 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


 These are nice! I like BV more than JB but I think I'll just wait for Kats blue LL


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  I may try to fashion something using Hi-Def Cyan pencil or pigment to get an idea how Jawbreaker _might_ work for me.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 9, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> Coloured Raine Matte liquid lipstick in Raine Fever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Rats someone beat me to it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 10, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Oh so pretty! You look amazing! You've also got me eyeballing Colored Raine now too.
> Rats someone beat me to it.


  Thank you though


----------



## thefbomb (Apr 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So he will have 3 blues, all three will be in LE packaging. I am sure with all three, we could all make them work.
> 
> Thank you though :kiss:


 I hate the name abused but anyway it's nice that there will be 3 blues, it's a nice selection. I think I'm going to just end up with Kats seeing as it'll be easier for me to get and return of its awful


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 11, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I hate the name abused but anyway it's nice that there will be 3 blues, it's a nice selection. I think I'm going to just end up with Kats seeing as it'll be easier for me to get and return of its awful


  I am with you. Something about the name of the lipstick bothers me.


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 11, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I am with you. Something about the name of the lipstick bothers me.


I find it off-putting too, to be honest. Also the particular colour combined with the name... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Apart from that, I like the blue.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 11, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> I find it off-putting too, to be honest. *Also the particular colour combined with the name*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  looks like a bruise...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 11, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I hate the name abused but anyway it's nice that there will be 3 blues, it's a nice selection. I think I'm going to just end up with Kats seeing as it'll be easier for me to get and return of its awful





Vandekamp said:


> I am with you. Something about the name of the lipstick bothers me.





DMcG9 said:


> I find it off-putting too, to be honest. Also the particular colour combined with the name... :nope:    Apart from that, I like the blue.





Prettypackages said:


> looks like a bruise...


  He notes: "this is the darkest purple-based blue I could create without it being too dark.Abused has dimension and depth, like gothic roses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  inspired by my love for 90's music, I'll never forget hearing@MarilynManson 's cover of "Sweet Dreams" where he sings "some of them want to use you... some of them want to be abused.." and seeing him for the first time in concert with Nine Inch Nails was so amazing as a kid. Art is supposed to make you THINK. We ALL abuse something... Whether it's power, love, money or glamour... Just don't let it control you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" end quote


----------



## stephshopaholic (Apr 11, 2015)

I want abused and blue velvet, I already have some colors just like jawbreaker.


----------



## pandorablack (Apr 11, 2015)

I've decided to try the KVD liquid lipsticks one more time. I'm gonna snag one in Lolita.


----------



## thefbomb (Apr 11, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I am with you. Something about the name of the lipstick bothers me.





DMcG9 said:


> I find it off-putting too, to be honest. Also the particular colour combined with the name... :nope:    Apart from that, I like the blue.


   Yeah I just don't think it's in good taste, whatever reason he gives for the name


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 11, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Yeah I just don't think it's in good taste, whatever reason he gives for the name


 Agreed!


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 12, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> I find it off-putting too, to be honest. Also the particular colour combined with the name... :nope:    Apart from that, I like the blue.


  Agreed. He had to have known that it would be controversial and his folks decided to launch it nonetheless.  That tells me they don't care.


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 12, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Yeah I just don't think it's in good taste, whatever reason he gives for the name


  I concur.


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 12, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I've decided to try the KVD liquid lipsticks one more time. I'm gonna snag one in Lolita.


  Fingers crossed that you will love it this time. I love them. They dry much faster than many of the other liquid matte lipsticks. That's one of the reasons I love them.


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> He notes: "this is the darkest purple-based blue I could create without it being too dark.Abused has dimension and depth, like gothic roses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wow! I'm speechless. His explanation has not changed my mind at all. It's in poor taste. :down:


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 12, 2015)

I see the two comparisons as two distinct situations. If that is his interpretation or justification that is fine. I don't really want to get into this beyond the fact that the name is a poor choice and can evoke certain responses.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 12, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> I see the two comparisons as two distinct situations. If that is his interpretation or justification that is fine. I don't really want to get into this beyond the fact that the name is a poor choice and can evoke certain responses.


I was only posting for those curious  It has started a ton of conversation..perhaps he will change it. That being said, I love the color.


----------



## thefbomb (Apr 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was only posting for those curious  It has started a ton of conversation..perhaps he will change it. That being said, I love the color.


 I like the colour as well


----------



## thefbomb (Apr 12, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> I see the two comparisons as two distinct situations. If that is his interpretation or justification that is fine. I don't really want to get into this beyond the fact that the name is a poor choice and can evoke certain responses.


 I agree I think it can be very triggering. Yes at the end of the day it's JUST lipstick but a bruise coloured lipstick that's called abused seems like it's glorifying violence-at least in my opinion


----------



## jaymuse (Apr 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Wow! I'm speechless. His explanation has not changed my mind at all. It's in poor taste.


Reminds me of the whole scandal with KVD around Celebutard and more recently Underage Red. I understand the need for a unique name, but makeup is supposed to be fun and happy, not disrespectful or depressing!


----------



## thefbomb (Apr 13, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Reminds me of the whole scandal with KVD around Celebutard and more recently Underage Red. I understand the need for a unique name, but makeup is supposed to be fun and happy, not disrespectful or depressing!


 Agreed! I didn't find Underage Red suggestive but I do agree with the idea that  celebutard is offensive


----------



## colormefab (Apr 13, 2015)

gah! I missed out on some the LA Splash lip mousse tints. I wanted Nymph Adora  and Love Good. Anybody know where I could possibly find those?

  P.S. those new Stila summer shades are calling my name


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 13, 2015)

colormefab said:


> gah! I missed out on some the LA Splash lip mousse tints. I wanted Nymph Adora  and Love Good. Anybody know where I could possibly find those?  P.S. those new Stila summer shades are calling my name


They'll restock soon and those summer shades are pretty.


----------



## thefbomb (Apr 13, 2015)

colormefab said:


> gah! I missed out on some the LA Splash lip mousse tints. I wanted Nymph Adora  and Love Good. Anybody know where I could possibly find those?  P.S. those new Stila summer shades are calling my name


 Yesss I need those Stila ones. I'm waiting for my drugstore to carry them so I can either get points for them or use points to get them. Have to wait until June though


----------



## colormefab (Apr 14, 2015)

Another question: Can anyone verify whether LA Splash's Lip Tint Mousse in Bellatrix is a dupe for Coloured Raine's Raine Fever? CR has gotten on my LAST nerve with their inventory issues. It makes no sense that you have to wait months at a time to order product and its the same song and dance every time. *mini rant* lol.
  Thanks in advance!


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Yazmin (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 15, 2015)

Decided to finally try KVD Everlasting Liquid Lipstick just to see what all the hype is about. Love the colors (Bauhau5 and Lolita) but the formula is more drying on me than LC. I know I prepped my lips well but after I took these off my lips were screaming for some moisture. I won't totally give up on them though. I want to love them


----------



## Indieprincess (Apr 15, 2015)

Yazmin said:


>


  Finally. I need Soul and Marshmallow.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 15, 2015)

LaSplash Latte Confession and LC Riot  Which is which is which? :shrugs:  :haha:


----------



## Mayanas (Apr 15, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


 
  I dont know, when i get my Riot I can tell you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  but i think  Riot is the  right, right ?


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 15, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> I dont know, when i get my Riot I can tell you     but i think  Riot is the  right, right ?


  Right!


----------



## Mayanas (Apr 15, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Right!


 





  I hope i like it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 16, 2015)

Four more shades launching in July, KVD everlasting liquid lipsticks


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Four more shades launching in July, KVD everlasting liquid lipsticks


  I like ALL of them.


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 16, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I like ALL of them.


  Me too!


----------



## beauteblogueur (Apr 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Four more shades launching in July, KVD everlasting liquid lipsticks


  Requiem and Ayesha look perfect! I might need all 4. So excited, I've been wanting to try KVD's liquid lipsticks for ages but I already had dupes for the colours I liked.


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 16, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Me too!


  Susperia reminds me of LUV though.


----------



## bunnypoet (Apr 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Four more shades launching in July, KVD everlasting liquid lipsticks


  I'm dead! I *need* all 4. Sigh.


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 16, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Susperia reminds me of LUV though.


  I don't have LUV in my collection. Maybe we will get side by side swatches soon!


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 16, 2015)

Pretty colours!
  I'm starting to get tired of all these liquid lipstick releases though. I can't keep up anymore.

  (That being said, I'll still probably purchase them)


----------



## mad4mattes (Apr 16, 2015)

Welp, all 4 colors for me.....I can never just stay on a low/no-buy....ever


----------



## jaymuse (Apr 16, 2015)

Maybe Susperia ... I don't have LUV yet!


----------



## thefbomb (Apr 16, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Susperia reminds me of LUV though.


 Kind of does, yeah


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 16, 2015)

Not a liquid lipstick but anyone thinking of trying the MUFE Plexi-glosses? I plan on ordering a few tomorrow during the pro preview since the deal will be pretty great.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 16, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Not a liquid lipstick but anyone thinking of trying the MUFE Plexi-glosses? I plan on ordering a few tomorrow during the pro preview since the deal will be pretty great.


whats a pro preview? Oh, I see them up onSephora! Which are you planning on getting?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 16, 2015)

Ernie said:


> whats a pro preview? Oh, I see them up onSephora! Which are you planning on getting?


It's where MUFE gives their backstage cardholders preview access and usually extra discount on top of the usual backstage pro card discount. I'm looking at 103, 306, 501, and 502P for now. Might get a few more but those are the ones I know I plan to get as of now


----------



## Ernie (Apr 16, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> It's where MUFE gives their backstage cardholders preview access and usually extra discount on top of the usual backstage pro card discount. I'm looking at 103, 306, 501, and 502P for now. Might get a few more but those are the ones I know I plan to get as of now


 The 502 looks interesting, is it blue?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 16, 2015)

Ernie said:


> The 502 looks interesting, is it blue?


No it's like a charcoal grey color


----------



## novocainedreams (Apr 16, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> No it's like a charcoal grey color


  Looks blue, blue-grey, to me, here are some swatches, I am definitely getting that one! http://www.thechency.com/2015/03/review-make-up-for-ever-artist-plexi.html


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 17, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Looks blue, blue-grey, to me, here are some swatches, I am definitely getting that one! http://www.thechency.com/2015/03/review-make-up-for-ever-artist-plexi.html


Maybe it is. First time I've seen a swatch that makes it look blue. Either way it's on my to-get list lol. I'm trying to keep my list low since I know I'm not a huge gloss person but I always cave when the deal is too good to pass up lol.


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 17, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Maybe it is. First time I've seen a swatch that makes it look blue. Either way it's on my to-get list lol. I'm trying to keep my list low since I know I'm not a huge gloss person but I always cave when the deal is too good to pass up lol.


That 502 blue is really intriguing. To me it looks like it casts a bit violet when sheered out but whatever it is, it looks cool. I'm not a big gloss person either... but on occasion I do get sucked in. When will you get to see these in person?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 17, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> That 502 blue is really intriguing. To me it looks like it casts a bit violet when sheered out but whatever it is, it looks cool. I'm not a big gloss person either... but on occasion I do get sucked in. When will you get to see these in person?


Since I don't live near a MUFE boutique I have to call the store and place my order today. They usually ship pretty quickly when I order during a preview event so I imagine I'll have them by Monday or Tuesday


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Apr 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Four more shades launching in July, KVD everlasting liquid lipsticks


  Oh my! I'm salivating....


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 17, 2015)

I went ahead and placed my order for the MUFE Plexi-glosses. Ended up ordering 5.  204, 104, 306, 501, and 502P. I usually call the King of Prussia store to place my orders but I called NY today so we'll see how fast they ship. Hopefully it won't take long and I can find out in person the exact color of 502P (Beetle) lol


----------



## unknowndreamerx (Apr 17, 2015)

MY LIQUID LIPSTICK COLLECTION


----------



## Mayanas (Apr 17, 2015)

unknowndreamerx said:


> MY LIQUID LIPSTICK COLLECTION


----------



## jaymuse (Apr 17, 2015)

unknowndreamerx said:


> MY LIQUID LIPSTICK COLLECTION <33


  Love all the nude and grey tones you have!!!


----------



## unknowndreamerx (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks hun


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 17, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Since I don't live near a MUFE boutique I have to call the store and place my order today. They usually ship pretty quickly when I order during a preview event so I imagine I'll have them by Monday or Tuesday


oooh, I am excited for you (and us who will get to hear your thoughts!)


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 17, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> oooh, I am excited for you (and us who will get to hear your thoughts!)


I'm hoping NY is as quick with shipping as the King of Prussia store has been. I don't think I've ever ordered from NY...unless maybe my 30 years palette came from them :shrugs: I'll definitely share swatches as soon as I get them.


----------



## stormborn (Apr 18, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> I see the two comparisons as two distinct situations. If that is his interpretation or justification that is fine. I don't really want to get into this beyond the fact that the name is a poor choice and can evoke certain responses.


 His explanation seems like such a half assed version of KVD'S Underaged Red explanation, even down to the concert references, except Kat's actually makes sense. Jeffree Star has always used controversy to get attention though, since his early Myspace days, so I'm not surprised.   On that note, who still remembers their MySpace login? I wonder what I'd find if I checked mine, hah   





Vandekamp said:


> Susperia reminds me of LUV though.


 Right!? Like whaaaat is the difference..


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 18, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Right!? Like whaaaat is the difference..


  Myspace? Not even if I tried to remember it.  
jeffree goes back that far?  I hadn't heard of him til this year.  What is his deal?  Singer or makeup artist? both?


----------



## jaymuse (Apr 18, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Myspace? Not even if I tried to remember it.
> jeffree goes back that far?  I hadn't heard of him til this year.  What is his deal?  Singer or makeup artist? both?


  MySpace YIKES! I don't remember my login, but I'm not sure if I want to login again even if I did remember!

  Jeffree Star did try his hand at music for a while I do remember that. His stuff was floating around MySpace like mid-2000's if I remember correctly? I don't think he jumped into makeup full-time until recently


----------



## Mayanas (Apr 18, 2015)

My first Lime Crime  in Riot.


----------



## stormborn (Apr 19, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> MySpace YIKES! I don't remember my login, but* I'm not sure if I want to login again even if I did remember!*  Jeffree Star did try his hand at music for a while I do remember that. His stuff was floating around MySpace like mid-2000's if I remember correctly? I don't think he jumped into makeup full-time until recently


 Lol! I remember last time I logged in a few years back, I had like ten messages from some guy cussing me out for not responding. I was like dude, who uses MySpace anymore!? I can only imagine what it's like now (if it's still even up).   





Prettypackages said:


> Myspace? Not even if I tried to remember it.    jeffree goes back that far?  I hadn't heard of him til this year.  What is his deal?  Singer or makeup artist? both?


 I think he was just one of those MySpace personalities that became (in)famous for whatever reason, I'm pretty sure he never actually did anything substantial to garner that notoriety other than being outrageous lol. Jaymuse is right, he dabbled in music for a bit mid-2000s and then seemingly got into makeup more recently.


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 19, 2015)

stormborn said:


> I think he was just one of those MySpace personalities that became (in)famous for whatever reason, I'm pretty sure he never actually did anything substantial to garner that notoriety other than being outrageous lol. Jaymuse is right, he dabbled in music for a bit mid-2000s and then seemingly got into makeup more recently.


He's a doink. I know he doesn't give a rat's ass by that poor attempt at an explanation.


----------



## thebloomroom (Apr 19, 2015)

i was gifted cashmere and it looks TERRIBLE on me.. what combos have you found that make this more wearable? i am a bit darker so it makes me look dead


----------



## Indieprincess (Apr 19, 2015)

thebloomroom said:


> i was gifted cashmere and it looks TERRIBLE on me.. what combos have you found that make this more wearable? i am a bit darker so it makes me look dead


  MAC's Stone or Colourpop's Wet pencils would make it more wearable, I think.


----------



## stormborn (Apr 19, 2015)

I layer mine over KVD Armageddon and it looks much more wearable. I love Cashmere alone myself but my two year old says it's yucky lol.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 21, 2015)

I picked up my Lime Crime goodies today....off the bat I am in LOVE with the venus palette. All the shades swatched beautifully on my skin, even without a primer. And Riot is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Msgyal (Apr 21, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> I picked up my Lime Crime goodies today....off the bat I am in LOVE with the venus palette. All the shades swatched beautifully on my skin, even without a primer. And Riot is :eyelove: .


 Riot is lovely, I use bittersweet lip liner and it's gorgeous.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 23, 2015)

Figured I would go ahead and post these here since I mentioned it in this thread despite these not being liquid lippies. The MUFE Artist Plexi-glosses I ordered. L to R: 104, 204, 306, 501, & 502P


----------



## Shars (Apr 23, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


>


  I swatched these at IMATS and really liked them. Now I'm wondering how that 502P would play with the navy blue matte lippie MAC is bringing out later this summer.....hmmm. 104 looks really, really pretty against your complexion!!


----------



## nt234 (Apr 23, 2015)

LA Splash's Latte Confession and DOC's Black Rose came in the mail today....this will be my first time trying LA Splash so I'm excited!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey guys, I can't remember if I posted this in the Lime Crime or the liquid lipstick thread so I'm posting in both. I found out that a vape shop I ordered from was hacked and bunch of people had fraudulent charges on their cards. I just wanted to post this because now I know this is where my charges came from, not from LC or any makeup related store.


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 25, 2015)

nt234 said:


> LA Splash's Latte Confession and DOC's Black Rose came in the mail today....this will be my first time trying LA Splash so I'm excited!


  What did you think of Black Rose?


----------



## jaymuse (Apr 25, 2015)

thebloomroom said:


> i was gifted cashmere and it looks TERRIBLE on me.. what combos have you found that make this more wearable? i am a bit darker so it makes me look dead


MAC Chestnut is what I use on that and JSC Celebrity Skin.  It tones it down and makes it a bit warmer so it pulls more brown on me than washed out grey


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 25, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


>


  NICE!


----------



## nt234 (Apr 26, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> What did you think of Black Rose?


  I've only swatched it on my hand so far. I'll update after I get around to wearing it!


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 26, 2015)

I wore Black Rose last night and love it! It was a bit much to get off though.



  Can't wait for the Jeffree Star restock! Definitely getting Celebrity Skin!


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## stormborn (Apr 28, 2015)

How are the LA Girl lippies? I've had my eye on a couple of them.


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 29, 2015)

stormborn said:


> How are the LA Girl lippies? I've had my eye on a couple of them.


I'd try a couple too. Toronto girls should put in an order together to save on shipping (and then of course meet up to get our goodies).


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 29, 2015)

[h=1]Here are swatches of five new shades on 3 diff skin tones coming out this summer!  in May: #AnnaNicole& #ImNude  in June: #Abused #BlueVelvet &#Jawbreaker [/h]  Jeffree star cosmetics


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 29, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> [h=1]Here are swatches of five new shades on 3 diff skin tones coming out this summer!  in May: [COLOR=3F729B]#AnnaNicole[/COLOR]& [COLOR=3F729B]#ImNude[/COLOR]  in June: [COLOR=3F729B]#Abused[/COLOR] [COLOR=3F729B]#BlueVelvet[/COLOR] &[COLOR=3F729B]#Jawbreaker[/COLOR] [/h]  Jeffree star cosmetics


  Anna Nicole is pretty. Not sure I can pull it off though.


----------



## stormborn (Apr 29, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> I'd try a couple too. Toronto girls should put in an order together to save on shipping (and then of course meet up to get our goodies).


  Right!? I always think this for these obscure sites, or ones like ABH where shipping is more than the product you're buying. We should have quarterly brunch and beauty meetings. :haha:


----------



## bunnypoet (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks for the pics, Dolly! The upcoming color "I'm Nude" looks nice, but it might be too similar to some other colors I have.

  Does anyone know how quickly Jeffree Starr ships their orders? Did anyone who ordered on 4/26 receive a shipping notice yet? Thanks in advance!


----------



## thefbomb (Apr 29, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Right!? I always think this for these obscure sites, or ones like ABH where shipping is more than the product you're buying. We should have quarterly brunch and beauty meetings. :haha:


 Yesss!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 29, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Thanks for the pics, Dolly! The upcoming color "I'm Nude" looks nice, but it might be too similar to some other colors I have.  Does anyone know how quickly Jeffree Starr ships their orders? Did anyone who ordered on 4/26 receive a shipping notice yet? Thanks in advance! :flower:


Last I ordered JS took close to 4 days to send a tracking number...but the tracking number never updated till about 4 days later. I was one of the first people to order and the last to get a tracking and updated tracking. He works from the most recent orders to the very first orders


----------



## bunnypoet (Apr 29, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Last I ordered JS took close to 4 days to send a tracking number...but the tracking number never updated till about 4 days later. I was one of the first people to order and the last to get a tracking and updated tracking. He works from the most recent orders to the very first orders


  Thanks, Dolly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is the first time ordering from them, and their site is not very user-friendly in terms of tracking the progress and shipment of the order. So this info is really helpful! Shipping recent orders before the older ones is a cray cray policy that seems to be en vogue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Even Bloomingdale's did the same thing with their semi-recent BBW Lavender Jade restock/backorder. I guess the early bird gets nothin'. I'm kind of glad though that there's been a delay because I want the temps in SoCal to go down before my order sits in the mailbox for hours.


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 30, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Right!? I always think this for these obscure sites, or ones like ABH where shipping is more than the product you're buying. We should have quarterly brunch and beauty meetings.


I agree. I mean... the shipping is $27.95 US unless you spend over $100? Geez... that is like taking a hatchet to my bank account. 

  And I like brunch.


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 30, 2015)

I think I can skip all of the new Jeffree shades coming out.

  I did get Celebrity Skin and I think like it a lot!


----------



## thefbomb (Apr 30, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> I agree. I mean... the shipping is $27.95 US unless you spend over $100? Geez... that is like taking a hatchet to my bank account.
> 
> And I like brunch.


  Yep, sometimes shipping here sucks so much.


----------



## Sandy072 (May 1, 2015)

Anyone have or getting the lasplash Mother's Day set ?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 1, 2015)

Sandy072 said:


> Anyone have or getting the lasplash Mother's Day set ?


  Probably. It's all work safe neutrals and I need all of those I can get my hands on.


----------



## Vandekamp (May 1, 2015)

Sandy072 said:


> Anyone have or getting the lasplash Mother's Day set ?


  Not I.


----------



## pinkcrush (May 1, 2015)

HELPPP! I have shakey hands, should I be lining before applying a liquid  lipstick???


----------



## Vandekamp (May 2, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> HELPPP! I have shakey hands, should I be lining before applying a liquid  lipstick???


  I tend to always use a liner when applying any lipstick.


----------



## pinkcrush (May 2, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I tend to always use a liner when applying any lipstick.


 I need more practice lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 2, 2015)

LA Splash Esmeralda. It's soooooo pretty in person. It'sthe only metallic lipstick that has really worked for me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 2, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> LA Splash Esmeralda. It's soooooo pretty in person. It'sthe only metallic lipstick that has really worked for me.


  Beautiful CQ


----------



## Vandekamp (May 2, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> LA Splash Esmeralda. It's soooooo pretty in person. It'sthe only metallic lipstick that has really worked for me.


  You look fabulous.


----------



## alle685 (May 2, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> I agree. I mean... the shipping is $27.95 US unless you spend over $100? Geez... that is like taking a hatchet to my bank account.
> 
> And I like brunch.


  If you contact LA Splash Canada, they will work with getting them for you. I believe the shipping was only 7.99. Just email them and they are really helpful!


----------



## thefbomb (May 2, 2015)

alle685 said:


> If you contact LA Splash Canada, they will work with getting them for you. I believe the shipping was only 7.99. Just email them and they are really helpful!


 Ooh really? I want some of these too but I can't deal with that shipping


----------



## alle685 (May 2, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Ooh really? I want some of these too but I can't deal with that shipping


  Yes, I had emailed them a couple weeks ago and asked and they were very willing to help. I didn't end up getting them but they are quite helpful. Not sure of their extent with colours but it is worth a try. I believe they ship from quebec.


----------



## alexisweaver (May 2, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> LA Splash Esmeralda. It's soooooo pretty in person. It'sthe only metallic lipstick that has really worked for me.


Love it!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 2, 2015)

sstill saying no to Jeffree Star Abused.


----------



## MissElle12 (May 3, 2015)

Re: PayPal accounts being hacked--I received this email a few days ago, it looks legit at first but with the minor "typos" I'm sure it's actually a phishing scam to get into your PayPal account access.  I didn't open it, I just want to put it out there since we were discussing PayPal being hacked in this thread (I believe).


----------



## DMcG9 (May 3, 2015)

alle685 said:


> If you contact LA Splash Canada, they will work with getting them for you. I believe the shipping was only 7.99. Just email them and they are really helpful!


Thanks for the tip! I didn't even know they had a Canadian office. When you choose your location on their website, Canada is listed but it's not actively linked at the moment.


----------



## alle685 (May 3, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> Thanks for the tip! I didn't even know they had a Canadian office. When you choose your location on their website, Canada is listed but it's not actively linked at the moment.


  Try biodermie.ca.   When you go to that link, it gives you the LA Splash too. Email them and they are very prompt with emailing back - that was my experience anyways. The lady told me they were trying to update their website.  I never did end up ordering any because I just decided to wait and save for a coloured Raine restock but the lady who I guess checks the email for Biodermie was quite nice and helpful.   If you end up ordering, please let me know.


----------



## Vandekamp (May 3, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Re: PayPal accounts being hacked--I received this email a few days ago, it looks legit at first but with the minor "typos" I'm sure it's actually a phishing scam to get into your PayPal account access.  I didn't open it, I just want to put it out there since we were discussing PayPal being hacked in this thread (I believe).


  Here we go again. I just paid for my ColorPop order with PayPal. Damn. :headbang:


----------



## Yazmin (May 3, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Re: PayPal accounts being hacked--I received this email a few days ago, it looks legit at first but with the minor "typos" I'm sure it's actually a phishing scam to get into your PayPal account access.  I didn't open it, I just want to put it out there since we were discussing PayPal being hacked in this thread (I believe).


  I hope you forwarded that email to PayPal.


----------



## MissElle12 (May 4, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I hope you forwarded that email to PayPal.


I didn't!  Actually it didn't occur to me.  Doing so now!


----------



## stormborn (May 4, 2015)

Wow that email is so fake!  Toronto girls, we may have to set something up. IMATS anyone?


----------



## thefbomb (May 4, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Toronto girls, we may have to set something up. IMATS anyone?


  Yess!
  On that note it would be nice to get some more big name at IMATS this year like Tarte. NYX, ABH, etc


----------



## stormborn (May 5, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Yess! On that note it would be nice to get some more big name at IMATS this year like Tarte. NYX, ABH, etc


  Loll we can only hope. Who was there last year?


----------



## thefbomb (May 5, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Loll we can only hope. Who was there last year?


  the biggest were probably MAC and MUFE, NARS was there (but i dont think there was a discount). The rest were smaller places If I remember correctly


----------



## stormborn (May 5, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> the biggest were probably MAC and MUFE, NARS was there (but i dont think there was a discount). The rest were smaller places If I remember correctly


  We always get the short end of the stick!


----------



## thefbomb (May 5, 2015)

stormborn said:


> We always get the short end of the stick!


  We sure do!


----------



## stephshopaholic (May 5, 2015)

I ordered Sea Witch and Dahlia from Pretty Zombie a few days ago I will post swatches when I get them although it usually takes a while to get stuff from them.


----------



## thefbomb (May 5, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I ordered Sea Witch and Dahlia from Pretty Zombie a few days ago I will post swatches when I get them although it usually takes a while to get stuff from them.


 Yeah so I totally want SW now, I didn't even know it existed


----------



## stephshopaholic (May 5, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Yeah so I totally want SW now, I didn't even know it existed


 It only popped up a few days ago I think it looks really pretty.


----------



## thefbomb (May 5, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> It only popped up a few days ago I think it looks really pretty.


 It does! I'm extremely tempted. I have nothing like it


----------



## thefbomb (May 6, 2015)

Does anyone of pictures of PZC Dahlia & Vamp? I kind of want to get Sea Witch but I want to order more than one thing and Ive eyed those other 2 since they came out.

  Im really on the fence about whether I should get Sea Witch or the KVD one thats coming out. On the plus side I can return the KVD one if it looks bad (and i dont know how blue will look on me) but I think I prefer the PZC formula. I find sometimes KVD ones don't look completely opaque on me and look kinda streaky and the more you pile on the worse it gets (that being said I do still like them..), as for PZC I only have 2 liquid lipsticks from them and they are 2 of my favs that I own.

  I really want Pansy and Riot, the LC velvetines are my fav liquid lipstick formula I just dont feel good buying from them


----------



## DMcG9 (May 6, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> the biggest were probably MAC and MUFE, NARS was there (but i dont think there was a discount). The rest were smaller places If I remember correctly


I didn't go last year because I saw the vendor list and thought what's the point in paying for the ticket when I can visit those counters ANY time in the city?


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 6, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> I didn't go last year because I saw the vendor list and thought what's the point in paying for the ticket when I can visit those counters ANY time in the city?


Only positive if you go to IMATS solely to buy things and not to network, observe the artistry, or sit in on the Keynote speeches is the discounts that most vendors will provide. But if the brands you would want to visit don't offer discounts then you'd likely feel like it's a waste if you opt not to engage in everything else going on.


----------



## DMcG9 (May 6, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Only positive if you go to IMATS solely to buy things and not to network, observe the artistry, or sit in on the Keynote speeches is the discounts that most vendors will provide. But if the brands you would want to visit don't offer discounts then you'd likely feel like it's a waste if you opt not to engage in everything else going on.


Good to know! Thanks. I'm not a makeup artist so I don't really care for the networking aspect but I also realize that is the draw of IMATS for those in the industry. 
The show in Toronto always seems to be a lesser event than it should be. Not sure what those who go to Vancouver think?


----------



## thefbomb (May 6, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> I didn't go last year because I saw the vendor list and thought what's the point in paying for the ticket when I can visit those counters ANY time in the city?


  Yeah I just go for the sales, I took my sister for her first one last year and we scored some good deals on brushes and MUFE but overall it wasnt a big deal. Im hoping the vendor list this year improves


----------



## erine1881 (May 6, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Does anyone of pictures of PZC Dahlia & Vamp? I kind of want to get Sea Witch but I want to order more than one thing and Ive eyed those other 2 since they came out.  Im really on the fence about whether I should get Sea Witch or the KVD one thats coming out. On the plus side I can return the KVD one if it looks bad (and i dont know how blue will look on me) but I think I prefer the PZC formula. I find sometimes KVD ones don't look completely opaque on me and look kinda streaky and the more you pile on the worse it gets (that being said I do still like them..), as for PZC I only have 2 liquid lipsticks from them and they are 2 of my favs that I own.  I really want Pansy and Riot, the LC velvetines are my fav liquid lipstick formula I just dont feel good buying from them


  I bought Vamp and Dahlia and they're beautiful!


----------



## stormborn (May 6, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Yeah I just go for the sales, I took my sister for her first one last year and we scored some good deals on brushes and MUFE but overall it wasnt a big deal. Im hoping the vendor list this year improves


  Do the sales justify the ticket cost? That would be my main thing.  Toronto ladies, do you all use IG? We should get acquainted if we want to do a meet up eventually! :cheer:


----------



## thefbomb (May 6, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I bought Vamp and Dahlia and they're beautiful!


 I was trying to choose just one but I think the right answer is to get both  Are you getting Sea Witch?  





stormborn said:


> Do the sales justify the ticket cost? That would be my main thing.  Toronto ladies, do you all use IG? We should get acquainted if we want to do a meet up eventually! :cheer:


 Hmm I don't know, I usually buy during the presale, I think it's like $40 or something. MUFE has stuff at about 40% I believe. You can get their HD foundation for a great deal, I think it's 5 for $125. MAC offers 20% off. A lot of brushes are about half price I think, I purchased most for about $7 a piece (from bdelium and Royal and langnickel) Beauty Blender has some good deals usually too. Over all it's not bad but I think they savings/worth depends on how much you get  And I have IG and I am down for a meetup with some makeup lovers like myself! Anyone can follow me & I'll follow back (even if you aren't from Toronto! My handle is  _thefbomb


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 6, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Do the sales justify the ticket cost? That would be my main thing.  Toronto ladies, do you all use IG? We should get acquainted if we want to do a meet up eventually! :cheer:


In general if you intend to spend a decent amount then yes. If MUFE does their usual 40% discount for example and you don't have a pro discount to use in their boutiques...and you plan on buying a couple of items then you could easily save far more than what you paid for a ticket. But if you're only wanting to buy one thing from a vendor that only offers 10% then it may not be worth it. You can weigh the benefit by figuring out a "wants" list and finding out what those vendors usually discount. Gives you an idea of what your savings could be and helps you determine if that ticket price makes your trip worthwhile.


----------



## Yazmin (May 6, 2015)

If you're interested in getting any MUFE shadows, they're 50% off at IMATS.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 6, 2015)

Posted this in  the DoC thread, but am posting here too


----------



## erine1881 (May 6, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I was trying to choose just one but I think the right answer is to get both  Are you getting Sea Witch?


  I am. I'm just gonna wait for a bit tho to see if they come out with another colour soon. I don't wanna pay the shipping for just one lipstick.


----------



## thefbomb (May 6, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I am. I'm just gonna wait for a bit tho to see if they come out with another colour soon. I don't wanna pay the shipping for just one lipstick.


 Yeah, I feel you on that one. Hmm I may wait till the end of the week, if they do bring out something else it would be nice


----------



## DMcG9 (May 6, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Toronto ladies, do you all use IG? We should get acquainted if we want to do a meet up eventually!


I'm on instagram. My privacy is tight but I'll add Specktra ladies. I'm found under xqueenofheartsx


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Posted this in  the DoC thread, but am posting here too


  Yay! It wasn't worth it to me as a package as I would never use Sand.


----------



## novocainedreams (May 6, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Does anyone of pictures of PZC Dahlia & Vamp? I kind of want to get Sea Witch but I want to order more than one thing and Ive eyed those other 2 since they came out.
> 
> Im really on the fence about whether I should get Sea Witch or the KVD one thats coming out. On the plus side I can return the KVD one if it looks bad (and i dont know how blue will look on me) but I think I prefer the PZC formula. I find sometimes KVD ones don't look completely opaque on me and look kinda streaky and the more you pile on the worse it gets (that being said I do still like them..), as for PZC I only have 2 liquid lipsticks from them and they are 2 of my favs that I own.
> 
> I really want Pansy and Riot, the LC velvetines are my fav liquid lipstick formula I just dont feel good buying from them


  I was wanting to get sea witch also but I wanted to get the lighter blue and purple as well, but they are never back in stock. It's annoying that they add new colors but don't restock the old ones. :-/


----------



## Bubek07 (May 7, 2015)

subscribing

  im plaing on getting my fiest kat von d try the formula to see if i even like it


----------



## Addict4MAC (May 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Posted this in  the DoC thread, but am posting here too


  And I _*just *_received mine the other day.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But that's good in case I want to BU one of the colors. I haven't even opened the box yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol #MakeupAddictProblems


----------



## thefbomb (May 7, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> I was wanting to get sea witch also but I wanted to get the lighter blue and purple as well, but they are never back in stock. It's annoying that they add new colors but don't restock the old ones. :-/


 Yeah I wanted those 2 for a long time as well, seems hopeless though


----------



## colormefab (May 7, 2015)

My how the liquid lipstick craze and my stash have grown since I joined this thread. I think I'm going to update my list...

  Just received two of the Coloured Raine liquid lipsticks yesterday after FINALLY catching them while they were in stock.  I have to say, I'm impressed. I still think the Stila and Sephora formulas are my favorites because they feel really nice going on and the staying power on them are excellent. Cant wait to get my hands on the Stila summer collection.


----------



## Shars (May 7, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> And I have IG and I am down for a meetup with some makeup lovers like myself! Anyone can follow me & I'll follow back (even if you aren't from Toronto! My handle is _thefbomb


  Just so you know at IMATS NY this year MUFE was only offering the 40% to their Backstage card holders (pro card holders). For every one else, it was 20% off. I think in IMATS LA in January everyone got 40% but I can't be sure. So if you're going solely for them and for 40%, be prepared to find out that it'll only be 20%. That said, all their Artist shadows were half price.


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> Just so you know at IMATS NY this year MUFE was only offering the 40% to their Backstage card holders (pro card holders). For every one else, it was 20% off. I think in IMATS LA in January everyone got 40% but I can't be sure. So if you're going solely for them and for 40%, be prepared to find out that it'll only be 20%. That said, all their Artist shadows were half price.


Oh that's different. Last year in NY they were 40% off for everyone and an additional 15% for Makeup Mag Pro Cardholders and Backstage Cardholders. At The Makeup Show they were just a flat 40% off to everyone with some combos getting you 50% off. I wonder what made them lower it at IMATS NY this year


----------



## Shars (May 7, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Oh that's different. Last year in NY they were 40% off for everyone and an additional 15% for Makeup Mag Pro Cardholders and Backstage Cardholders. At The Makeup Show they were just a flat 40% off to everyone with some combos getting you 50% off. I wonder what made them lower it at IMATS NY this year


  I'm not sure but I feel they were trying to encourage people to sign up for the backstage card. They did honour the discount at the boutiques that weekend though.


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm not sure but I feel they were trying to encourage people to sign up for the backstage card. They did honour the discount at the boutiques that weekend though.


Yeah they've always honored the discount at the boutique during IMATS weekend. Especially a couple of years ago when they didn't physically have a booth at IMATS (only on for their academy). If it were solely to get people to sign up for the backstage card I think that's an interesting move at IMATS since the non-pros outweighs the pros on the regular days. So most of the attendees wouldn't be able to qualify for the card anyway. I know a lot of working MUA's that couldn't get approved becaue they are a little more picky than MAC's system lol.


----------



## Shars (May 7, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Yeah they've always honored the discount at the boutique during IMATS weekend. Especially a couple of years ago when they didn't physically have a booth at IMATS (only on for their academy). If it were solely to get people to sign up for the backstage card I think that's an interesting move at IMATS since the non-pros outweighs the pros on the regular days. So most of the attendees wouldn't be able to qualify for the card anyway. *I know a lot of working MUA's that couldn't get approved becaue they are a little more picky than MAC's system lol.*


  I can imagine! They don't want to be another MAC.


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> I can imagine! They don't want to be another MAC.


I know some people complain about the brands that require more solid proof that you're truly a working pro but I actually prefer it that way. No disrespect to anyone's hustle but if you only put makeup on yourself and your bestie I don't think you should be afforded the same benefits as those of us that are actually doing this for a living. If I come across a program that I can't qualify for it just motivates me to up my game and reach that goal for the next level :shrugs:


----------



## blondie929 (May 7, 2015)

colormefab said:


> My how the liquid lipstick craze and my stash have grown since I joined this thread. I think I'm going to update my list...  Just received two of the Coloured Raine liquid lipsticks yesterday after FINALLY catching them while they were in stock.  I have to say, I'm impressed. I still think the Stila and Sephora formulas are my favorites because they feel really nice going on and the staying power on them are excellent. Cant wait to get my hands on the Stila summer collection.


  I'm planning on getting rosa from the summer collection on Sunday when I make my trip to Costco/ulta lol


----------



## stormborn (May 7, 2015)

Thanks ladies. I'll have to check out the vendor list when it gets closer to the date. Are the discounts generally pre-announced or do you have to wait and see? It'll be my first rodeo lol.   





thefbomb said:


> I was trying to choose just one but I think the right answer is to get both  Are you getting Sea Witch? Hmm I don't know, I usually buy during the presale, I think it's like $40 or something. MUFE has stuff at about 40% I believe. You can get their HD foundation for a great deal, I think it's 5 for $125. MAC offers 20% off. A lot of brushes are about half price I think, I purchased most for about $7 a piece (from bdelium and Royal and langnickel) Beauty Blender has some good deals usually too. Over all it's not bad but I think they savings/worth depends on how much you get  And I have IG and I am down for a meetup with some makeup lovers like myself! Anyone can follow me & I'll follow back (even if you aren't from Toronto! My handle is  _thefbomb


 5 for $125 whaaat! That is insane! Better start saving for my haul now. :haha:  Followed you!    





DMcG9 said:


> I'm on instagram. My privacy is tight but I'll add Specktra ladies. I'm found under xqueenofheartsx


  Requested! I'm on private too so I totally understand.


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 7, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Thanks ladies. I'll have to check out the vendor list when it gets closer to the date. Are the discounts generally pre-announced or do you have to wait and see? It'll be my first rodeo lol.


 Some will announce in advance on Social Media or through email if you are on their mailing lists. Others won't. In those cases look for IMATS reviews of the previous year and see what was mentioned for the discounts. It may be the same


----------



## thefbomb (May 7, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Requested! I'm on private too so I totally understand.


  I sent a request!
  Yes its a great deal, my sister got them and shes starting to run out, I feel like shes going to buy double that next time haha


----------



## Shars (May 7, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I know some people complain about the brands that require more solid proof that you're truly a working pro but I actually prefer it that way. No disrespect to anyone's hustle but if you only put makeup on yourself and your bestie I don't think you should be afforded the same benefits as those of us that are actually doing this for a living. If I come across a program that I can't qualify for it just motivates me to up my game and reach that goal for the next level


  I agree with that. Brands don't owe anyone a discount and only do so if it's going to be mutually beneficial. You don't need 40% off a brand if you're only buying one shade of foundation every 6 months. That's my personal opinion though. My only problem with a lot of the pro requirements is that for people like myself and other artists overseas who freelance or do it full time, even though we may be qualified/trained, we can't usually apply for any of the programs because we're based overseas. Generally, we don't have access to half of these brands anyways and have to order from the US so it's even more expensive for us than the general US artist. Ah well lol, at least there's IMATS and the Makeup Show!


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> I agree with that. Brands don't owe anyone a discount and only do so if it's going to be mutually beneficial. You don't need 40% off a brand if you're only buying one shade of foundation every 6 months. That's my personal opinion though. My only problem with a lot of the pro requirements is that for people like myself and other artists overseas who freelance or do it full time, even though we may be qualified/trained, we can't usually apply for any of the programs because we're based overseas. Generally, we don't have access to half of these brands anyways and have to order from the US so it's even more expensive for us than the general US artist. Ah well lol, at least there's IMATS and the Makeup Show!


I completely understand that. There are some foreign brands that I wish I could get a pro discount for because the rate conversion plus the shipping can be painful lol. I think the only brand (that I know of) I was able to apply for was Illmasqua.


----------



## stephshopaholic (May 8, 2015)




----------



## pinkcrush (May 8, 2015)

Can anyone explain to me the difference between the various LA Splash liquid lipstick formulas??? I'm beyond confused


----------



## thefbomb (May 8, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


>


  Im dying to get this, Im trying to decide between this or the KVD one coming out


----------



## Shars (May 8, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Can anyone explain to me the difference between the various LA Splash liquid lipstick formulas??? I'm beyond confused


  The Lip Coutures are supposed to be the regular waterproof liquid to matte ones. The Smitten Lip Tints are similar but have more of a mousse-type formula. I don't think they are as waterproof as the lip coutures. The lipshines are supposed to be like shimmery lip coutures. I haven't been able to try the latter yet since they won't restock the darn Tiana and Faline that I want! *pouts*


----------



## TommyCJC (May 8, 2015)

I was a little sceptical about liquid lipsticks as I tried some from Rimmel and I think Revlon? And I just was not a fan at all!!

  However I've since gotten a few, a Jeffree Star one which I like, but the colour wasn't what I was expecting.. The formula seems nice though!

And I've gotten 4 from LaSpash?? They are really love actually and I want more! I have the original and the other Ghoulish - which are super pretty and I've borrowed one to my mum who LOVES it!!
And then Rose Garden which I'm yet to wear and Hidden Desires which I LOVE!

  I for sure want more of these and I also wanna try those other ones they sell which are almost the same?!


----------



## TwiggyPop (May 8, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Yeah, I feel you on that one. Hmm I may wait till the end of the week, if they do bring out something else it would be nice


  I'm following you now. I just like following anyone who loves makeup as much as I do. Haha.   





DMcG9 said:


> I'm on instagram. My privacy is tight but I'll add Specktra ladies. I'm found under xqueenofheartsx


  I sent a request, mine is private, but my name is obvious.   





stormborn said:


> Thanks ladies. I'll have to check out the vendor list when it gets closer to the date. Are the discounts generally pre-announced or do you have to wait and see? It'll be my first rodeo lol. 5 for $125 whaaat! That is insane! Better start saving for my haul now. :haha:  Followed you! Requested! I'm on private too so I totally understand.


  I don't know your username or I would've sent you a request too. Mine is private, but I'm TwiggyPopCorn.   Mine kinda bare right now, but I want to start posting some new looks I've been coming up with.


----------



## thefbomb (May 8, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> I'm following you now. I just like following anyone who loves makeup as much as I do. Haha.  I sent a request, mine is private, but my name is obvious.  I don't know your username or I would've sent you a request too. Mine is private, but I'm TwiggyPopCorn.   Mine kinda bare right now, but I want to start posting some new looks I've been coming up with.


 I'll send a request!


----------



## Yazmin (May 9, 2015)

Got my Coloured Rain order yesterday with Berri Raine, Vanity Rain, Electric Raine and Raine Fever. Based on initial swatches, I like Berri Raine and Raine Fever the most. I'll post swatches in a bit - have to grab them from my phone.


----------



## Yazmin (May 9, 2015)

Here are swatches of my Coloured Raine lippies. Out of curiosity, I swatched the DoC shades that I hadn't yet opened.   Left to right (vertical): DoC Berry Me 2, CR Berri Raine, Vanity Raine, Electric Raine, Raine Fever, DoC Purple Rain, Kiss of Fire. Horizontal swatches are DoC Berry Me and Pinky Promise and the bottom one is Merlot.


----------



## Yazmin (May 9, 2015)

I also did an impromptu test where I applied a little lip balm over one of each of DoC, Coloured Raine, and LA Splash colors and let it sit for a bit. Both DoC smudged easily, where as Coloured Raine didn't smudge on my hand per se as much as there was color transfer onto my finger. The LA Splash lip tint mousse didn't smudge at all.


----------



## Vandekamp (May 9, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Here are swatches of my Coloured Raine lippies. Out of curiosity, I swatched the DoC shades that I hadn't yet opened.   Left to right (vertical): DoC Berry Me 2, CR Berri Raine, Vanity Raine, Electric Raine, Raine Fever, DoC Purple Rain, Kiss of Fire. Horizontal swatches are DoC Berry Me and Pinky Promise and the bottom one is Merlot.


  Very pretty swatches. I love Berry Me 2, Merlot and Berri Raine. Which one is your favorite?


----------



## Vandekamp (May 9, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I also did an impromptu test where I applied a little lip balm over one of each of DoC, Coloured Raine, and LA Splash colors and let it sit for a bit. Both DoC smudged easily, where as Coloured Raine didn't smudge on my hand per se as much as there was color transfer onto my finger. The LA Splash lip tint mousse didn't smudge at all.


  The Dose of Color shades are pretty but I have to admit they transfer easily and do not last long.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 9, 2015)

Bellatrix. Not sure I feel it today nut I'm sure not going to fight to get it off lol.


----------



## DMcG9 (May 9, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Bellatrix. Not sure I feel it today nut I'm sure not going to fight to get it off lol.


I love it. I love the name too... so much that I named my cat Bellatrix, although my bf did not like that so she is legally Trixie. However, she has a quirky personality so she is Bellatrix LeStrange to me.


----------



## stormborn (May 9, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> I'm following you now. I just like following anyone who loves makeup as much as I do. Haha.  I sent a request, mine is private, but my name is obvious.  I don't know your username or I would've sent you a request too. Mine is private, but I'm TwiggyPopCorn.   Mine kinda bare right now, but I want to start posting some new looks I've been coming up with.


  Following you! My username is mercedenex. I'm game of thrones obsessed. Lol


----------



## Yazmin (May 10, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> The Dose of Color shades are pretty but I have to admit they transfer easily and do not last long.


  Coloured Raine and LA Splash definitely outshines in this area!


----------



## Vandekamp (May 10, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> As far as shades go, I love DoC's Berry Me 2, Kiss of Fire and Merlot, Coloured Raine's Raine Fever, and Vanity Raine. With each liquid lipstick I add to my collection, it gets harder and harder to decide which ones will come on trips with me.     Coloured Raine and LA Splash definitely outshines in this area!


  I need to try Colored Raine. I don't know what is holding me back.


----------



## Shars (May 11, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> *I need to try Colored Raine.* I don't know what is holding me back.


  Me too!! Let's jump off the bridge together!


----------



## thefbomb (May 12, 2015)

I hope pretty zombie cosmetics is getting better with their shipping (back when I ordered they were fine & it only took about a week & a half), making my order tomorrow


----------



## stephshopaholic (May 12, 2015)

I don't have mine yet and I ordered on the 3rd, no shipping email either. Blah last time I ordered it was almost a month before I got my stuff. The first time I ordered it took like a week maybe they weren't as popular then.


----------



## xostevierae (May 13, 2015)

I have a few LA Splash ones which are great quality . Such a struggle to remove them though.

  I really want to try the KvD ones especially the new lavender shades coming in july


----------



## stormborn (May 13, 2015)

I'm torn between buying LUV now and waiting til July for Suspiria. I don't wear purple enough to justify having both. How different do they seem to you guys? She's not discontinuing the old shades, just adding to them, right?


----------



## thefbomb (May 13, 2015)

stormborn said:


> I'm torn between buying LUV now and waiting til July for Suspiria. I don't wear purple enough to justify having both. How different do they seem to you guys? She's not discontinuing the old shades, just adding to them, right?


  LUV does seem a bit darker to me


----------



## thefbomb (May 13, 2015)

Im wearing LimeCrime Utopia today (I bought before the whole hacking mess), at first I wasnt wowed by it but this is my 2nd time wearing it and it looks so good (must be because it's forbidden fruit now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), the formula is probably my fav too. I want Rave and Pansy so much but i just feel so guilty lol


----------



## Shars (May 13, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Im wearing LimeCrime Utopia today (I bought before the whole hacking mess), at first I wasnt wowed by it but this is my 2nd time wearing it and it looks so good (must be because it's forbidden fruit now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Haha. All is well in love and makeup! I love the Limecrime formula as well and though I don't think I will risk buying from their website, I did pick up Riot at IMATS and love it. A friend gifted me Wicked and I love that too. Utopia is my lover, though. I think mostly 'cause it reminds me of how MAC's FOF looks on me.


----------



## thefbomb (May 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> Haha. All is well in love and makeup! I love the Limecrime formula as well and though I don't think I will risk buying from their website, I did pick up Riot at IMATS and love it. A friend gifted me Wicked and I love that too. Utopia is my lover, though. I think mostly 'cause it reminds me of how MAC's FOF looks on me.


  Actually FOF is my holy grail and i agree it resembles FOF on me as well, which is surprising to me since i didnt LOVE utopia the first time I tried it. I know some sites that stock LC besides the actually LC website thats why im so damn tempted


----------



## Rebby Writer (May 13, 2015)

Hey, everyone! I've actually been lurking here for awhile for a few days but I am coming out of the shadows of spectation. lol

  Anyway, I found this indie makeup brand called makeup monsters. I haven't tried any of their stuff but I am thinking about it. Has anyone else purchased from them? Thoughts?
http://www.makeupmonsters.net/liquid-lipsticks/


----------



## Shars (May 13, 2015)

Rebby Writer said:


> Hey, everyone! I've actually been lurking here for awhile for a few days but I am coming out of the shadows of spectation. lol
> 
> Anyway, I found this indie makeup brand called makeup monsters. I haven't tried any of their stuff but I am thinking about it. Has anyone else purchased from them? Thoughts?
> http://www.makeupmonsters.net/liquid-lipsticks/








I only learned of them this week when the DupeThat page on IG posted a swatch comparison of their blue liquid lipstick called Wipe Out with Melt's DGAF. They have some awesome colours and the price is affordable.


----------



## thefbomb (May 13, 2015)

Rebby Writer said:


> Hey, everyone! I've actually been lurking here for awhile for a few days but I am coming out of the shadows of spectation. lol
> 
> Anyway, I found this indie makeup brand called makeup monsters. I haven't tried any of their stuff but I am thinking about it. Has anyone else purchased from them? Thoughts?
> http://www.makeupmonsters.net/liquid-lipsticks/


  Ive lusted after some of those lipsticks for a while, they sell out pretty quickly sometimes. Ive never bought, I havent heard much feedback unfortunately. They have an etsy page I believe, might want to read the reviews!


----------



## Rebby Writer (May 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> I only learned of them this week when the DupeThat page on IG posted a swatch comparison of their blue liquid lipstick called Wipe Out with Melt's DGAF. They have some awesome colours and the price is affordable.


  Wipe Out was the one I was looking at.

  Anyways, I was going to wait until they restocked so I could try a few( I like the looks of Sedona and Maroon Masquerade). The sets also look like a good deal but I want to make sure I like the formula first, y'know?


----------



## Shars (May 13, 2015)

Rebby Writer said:


> Wipe Out was the one I was looking at.
> 
> Anyways, I was going to wait until they restocked so I could try a few( I like the looks of Sedona and Maroon Masquerade). The sets also look like a good deal but I want to make sure I like the formula first, y'know?


  I like the look of Sedona too. Testing the waters first sounds like a good plan.


----------



## xostevierae (May 13, 2015)

stormborn said:


> I'm torn between buying LUV now and waiting til July for Suspiria. I don't wear purple enough to justify having both. How different do they seem to you guys? She's not discontinuing the old shades, just adding to them, right?


  They seem similar to me but Susperia might  be lighter.
  I'm excited for Requiem and Ayesha. I think she's just adding new colors so no worries


----------



## SiobhanNahbois (May 13, 2015)

has anyone tried the Kiss Me More Lip Cream by Hot Makeup?
  I can't really find anything about them and I kinda want to get moonlight glow.


----------



## thefbomb (May 15, 2015)

I want PZC Sea witch but I dont know if I should buy now from their website or wait and buy it on DollSkill if they get it


----------



## stephshopaholic (May 15, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I want PZC Sea witch but I dont know if I should buy now from their website or wait and buy it on DollSkill if they get it


   Mine shipped Wednesday, I'll have it Monday ill post a picture


----------



## thefbomb (May 15, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Mine shipped Wednesday, I'll have it Monday ill post a picture


  Cant wait to see it!


----------



## stephshopaholic (May 16, 2015)

Sea Witch! Just woke up from a nap lol I woke up super early today because my work had a dodgeball tournament.  Anyway I checked the mail and had to try this baby on.


----------



## stephshopaholic (May 16, 2015)

It's a lot brighter than dgaf on me, that one comes out darker on me (I have the old blue one not the blurple).


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 16, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Just woke up from a nap lol I woke up super early today because my work had a dodgeball tournament.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I adore this color on you


----------



## thefbomb (May 16, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Sea Witch! Just woke up from a nap lol I woke up super early today because my work had a dodgeball tournament.  Anyway I checked the mail and had to try this baby on.


 I love it! (On you and in general  ) Totally need it


----------



## stephshopaholic (May 18, 2015)

Wore pretty zombie Dahlia to work today. I find this one transfers more than the others. I have black cat and 3 witches and those wear all day no issue but this one faded on the inside of my lips over time s d when I gave my boyfriend a peck it got all over his face lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 18, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Wore pretty zombie Dahlia to work today. I find this one transfers more than the others. I have black cat and 3 witches and those wear all day no issue but this one faded on the inside of my lips over time s d when I gave my boyfriend a peck it got all over his face lol.


  That color is gorgeous on you, you are beautiful


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 19, 2015)

Thanks to the discount and ebates I purchase 3 colors from Stila yesterday . Como, Fiery and Beso. Can't wait for them to get here!


----------



## alle685 (May 20, 2015)

FYI to my Canadian gals, LA Splash Canada now has the liquid lipsticks on their website.

  They just emailed me to let me know!


----------



## stephshopaholic (May 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> That color is gorgeous on you, you are beautiful


 Thank you Dolly.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 20, 2015)

For those who haven't been on the LC thread, 3 new velvetines


----------



## DMcG9 (May 20, 2015)

alle685 said:


> FYI to my Canadian gals, LA Splash Canada now has the liquid lipsticks on their website.
> 
> They just emailed me to let me know!


Thanks alle! I'm going to check this out now!


----------



## thefbomb (May 20, 2015)

alle685 said:


> FYI to my Canadian gals, LA Splash Canada now has the liquid lipsticks on their website.
> 
> They just emailed me to let me know!


  Thanks! gotta look into this


----------



## blushingbunny (May 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> For those who haven't been on the LC thread, 3 new velvetines


  People still buy Lime Crime..?
  After taking a peek I do like the updates they've made to the site. The color swatches are much more cohesive. However I won't be buying. They say that it's "safe" but they swore that it was safe even when it wasn't..so what makes their assurances worth more this time around?


----------



## erine1881 (May 20, 2015)

blushingbunny said:


> People still buy Lime Crime..? After taking a peek I do like the updates they've made to the site. The color swatches are much more cohesive. However I won't be buying. They say that it's "safe" but they swore that it was safe even when it wasn't..so what makes their assurances worth more this time around?


  Yes, we do still buy. We just don't buy directly from their site.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 20, 2015)

blushingbunny said:


> People still buy Lime Crime..? After taking a peek I do like the updates they've made to the site. The color swatches are much more cohesive. However I won't be buying. They say that it's "safe" but they swore that it was safe even when it wasn't..so what makes their assurances worth more this time around?





erine1881 said:


> Yes, we do still buy. We just don't buy directly from their site.


 Like Erin says, we do still buy. I have never bought from the website and never will...I get mine from Naimies    The shipping is wonderful and the CS is amazing.


----------



## thefbomb (May 20, 2015)

Just on the LA SPLASH Canadian note, I emailed them and they told me shipping is about $7.50 so not bad really...Now Im considering getting some LA Splash lipsticks a little more seriously


----------



## kimibos (May 20, 2015)

i placed an order from LA Splash. i only have velvetines, is the formula similar?  well i don't care anyways since the colors they have are beautiful and very diverse. the shipping is fast too, i may get them friday/saturday. 

  i got  Latte Confession, Ghoulish, Nymph Adora, Charmed, Belle and innocent Vixen. All Nudes/neutrals.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 20, 2015)

These arrived yesterday..pretty fast for ordering on sat.


----------



## Bubek07 (May 21, 2015)

has anyone tried la girl matte pigment gloss?
  odered 3 shades a few days ago


----------



## blushingbunny (May 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> The shipping is wonderful and the CS is amazing.


  Ah I see. No hate to anyone who still buys LC or anything. Nobody should feel ashamed to buy the things that make them happy cause that's lame.   I still use my products that I have, I paid for them so I'm gonna use them. Not using them would only be shooting myself in the foot haha. I wonder if Naimies will be carrying the new colors anytime soon.


----------



## alexisweaver (May 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> These arrived yesterday..pretty fast for ordering on sat.


  I want Weirdo!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 21, 2015)

blushingbunny said:


> Ah I see. No hate to anyone who still buys LC or anything. Nobody should feel ashamed to buy the things that make them happy cause that's lame.   I still use my products that I have, I paid for them so I'm gonna use them. Not using them would only be shooting myself in the foot haha. I wonder if Naimies will be carrying the new colors anytime soon.


  Naimies will be carrying the new colors around the same time as the LC release.
  I called them yesterday and they said, "info from LC says Mid June release"


----------



## smileyt06 (May 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Naimies will be carrying the new colors around the same time as the LC release. I called them yesterday and they said, "info from LC says Mid June release"


  Thanks for that update will get from there again too


----------



## Mayanas (May 21, 2015)

I like to buy LC from Dollskill the shipping is very fast but i buy when is free shipping


----------



## Indieprincess (May 22, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> For those who haven't been on the LC thread, 3 new velvetines


  Love these colors though I've heard nothing but bad things about Lime Crime...


----------



## thefbomb (May 22, 2015)

Indieprincess said:


> Love these colors though I've heard nothing but bad things about Lime Crime...


 I haven't personally had any problems with them, I actually like the velvetines too, the only problem with LimeCrime IMO is the owner and the way they run the company sometimes


----------



## Indieprincess (May 22, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I haven't personally had any problems with them, I actually like the velvetines too, the only problem with LimeCrime IMO is the owner and the way they run the company sometimes


  I've heard everything from unprofessionalism to customers to unsafe credit card practices. I have seen their products on Dolls Kill whom I've never had an issue ordering from so if they get the new colors I'll buy.


----------



## Vandekamp (May 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> Oooh thanks for posting these!! I was worried that Berry Me would look similar to Berri Raine but I'm glad they're nothing alike. Berri Raine is giving me MAC Flat out Fabolous vibes!! I am also loving Electric Raine. When I swatched Kiss of Fire at IMATS it didn't look as neon/bright on me as it did on you. I wanted it to look on me the way it looks on you! lol. Maybe I needed to let it dry down more.  Me too!! Let's jump off the bridge together!


  I've been away for a week.  Did you order yet? Ready, set, go! Lol


----------



## Vandekamp (May 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> For those who haven't been on the LC thread, 3 new velvetines


  Love, love, love, these new shades. I'm not sure I can pull of  Bleached but it is a lovely color.  Faded is awesome.


----------



## Vandekamp (May 23, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Bellatrix. Not sure I feel it today nut I'm sure not going to fight to get it off lol.


  You are young and beautiful and can pull this shade off. Awesome.


----------



## NightAtTheOpera (May 23, 2015)

Hey I am new here. And by new I mean I have been lurking here for months. I bought LA Splash Raven Claw and I LOVE IT. I'm about to place an order for a few more lipsticks from them. Now I am debating getting a back up bottle of RC because it's amazing. But I'm still on the fence as to if I NEED it or not. How long do you think a bottle of the LA Splash would last for if I say used it twice a week at most? I'm also a bit conflicted because I'm just not someone who ever feels the need for backups.

  I should also add that I don't live in America and refuse to pay a crazy amount of money to ship internationally. This order is actually being sent to a family member in the states so my mother can pick it up when she visits soon. What I am trying to get at is this will also probably be the only time I will order from here this year. Which is another reason I think maybe I should buy it. But I don't know...

  Ugh. My first world problem


----------



## stormborn (May 24, 2015)

Personally I would probably just grab a backup if I really loved it and thought it was a signature-look type of colour. Then again this is coming from the girl who backed up LC Cashmere and has only worn the first one a handful of times. :haha:


----------



## thefbomb (May 24, 2015)

Has anyone tried Makeup Monsters cosmetics?


----------



## NightAtTheOpera (May 24, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Personally I would probably just grab a backup if I really loved it and thought it was a signature-look type of colour. Then again this is coming from the girl who backed up LC Cashmere and has only worn the first one a handful of times.


I ended up getting another bottle  I just love it too much to not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. If I don't use it soon, I will get to it eventually. I would wear it everyday if it wouldn't dry out my lips.


----------



## Vandekamp (May 24, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Has anyone tried Makeup Monsters cosmetics?


  Not I.


----------



## novocainedreams (May 25, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Has anyone tried Makeup Monsters cosmetics?


  I have! I really like their lipsticks, i think the formula is really nice. I have a ton of their colors, good price and color selection and pretty fast shipping for an indie.


----------



## Vandekamp (May 25, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Wore pretty zombie Dahlia to work today. I find this one transfers more than the others. I have black cat and 3 witches and those wear all day no issue but this one faded on the inside of my lips over time s d when I gave my boyfriend a peck it got all over his face lol.


  You look wonderful in Dahlia. I have the same lipstick and only wore it once or twice last winter.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 25, 2015)

Bubek07 said:


> has anyone tried la girl matte pigment gloss?
> odered 3 shades a few days ago


  I have two and I can post swatches for them tomorrow if you would like.


----------



## Bubek07 (May 25, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I have two and I can post swatches for them tomorrow if you would like.


  thet would be nice if u have the time


----------



## stormborn (May 25, 2015)

NightAtTheOpera said:


> I ended up getting another bottle  I just love it too much to not :eyelove: . If I don't use it soon, I will get to it eventually. I would wear it everyday if it wouldn't dry out my lips.


  I highly, highly recommend Bite Agave Lip Mask for dry lips! Or, a super cheap and still effective method, is using pure Lanolin as a "mask" before bed. It's not vegan though if that is important to you.


----------



## erine1881 (May 25, 2015)

stormborn said:


> I highly, highly recommend Bite Agave Lip Mask for dry lips! Or, a super cheap and still effective method, is using pure Lanolin as a "mask" before bed. It's not vegan though if that is important to you.


  Bag balm works like a charm! :wink:


----------



## NightAtTheOpera (May 25, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Bag balm works like a charm!


  Thanks guys! I will look into all of these things! Normally I can wear liquid lipstick 2 days in a row before I need a good 2 days off.


----------



## laurennnxox (May 26, 2015)

I've been lemming Latte Confession soooo bad, lately. However so hesitant to just order 1 lippie through them. The shipping takes forever and I have to order shipping. I really like the 5 studio shines i have from them. But that's the only formula i've tried.   Any suggestions for other must have shades? In any of their liquid formulas. I'm still shy of more unique colors. But would love some staple or bright shade recommendations for a fair skinned girl!!


----------



## erine1881 (May 26, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I've been lemming Latte Confession soooo bad, lately. However so hesitant to just order 1 lippie through them. The shipping takes forever and I have to order shipping. I really like the 5 studio shines i have from them. But that's the only formula i've tried.   Any suggestions for other must have shades? In any of their liquid formulas. I'm still shy of more unique colors. But would love some staple or bright shade recommendations for a fair skinned girl!!


  I've got a bunch of their Lip Coutures and Smitten Lip Tints, and I'd suggest Charmed, Lovegood, Innocent Vixen, Phantom and Criminal (if you like bold purples), Nymph-Adora, Inflamed, and definitely Latte Confession.  But just a heads up. They're increasing their prices on these two formulas by $2 on June 1st.


----------



## bunnypoet (May 26, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Any suggestions for other must have shades? In any of their liquid formulas. I'm still shy of more unique colors. But would love some staple or bright shade recommendations for a fair skinned girl!!


  The most flattering, wearable shades for me are Charmed, Lovegood and Nymphadora. The other colors that I like that are not too 'out there' are Hidden Desires, Rose Garden, Belle, Latte Confession and Innocent Vixen.


----------



## bunnypoet (May 26, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> But just a heads up. *They're increasing their prices on these two formulas by $2 on June 1st.*


  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## laurennnxox (May 27, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I've got a bunch of their Lip Coutures and Smitten Lip Tints, and I'd suggest Charmed, Lovegood, Innocent Vixen, Phantom and Criminal (if you like bold purples), Nymph-Adora, Inflamed, and definitely Latte Confession.  But just a heads up. They're increasing their prices on these two formulas by $2 on June 1st.





bunnypoet said:


> The most flattering, wearable shades for me are Charmed, Lovegood and Nymphadora. The other colors that I like that are not too 'out there' are Hidden Desires, Rose Garden, Belle, Latte Confession and Innocent Vixen.


  I'll look into all of these, thanks ladies!


----------



## beauteblogueur (May 27, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Any suggestions for other must have shades? In any of their liquid formulas. I'm still shy of more unique colors. But would love some staple or bright shade recommendations for a fair skinned girl!!


  For the more everyday colours I love Nala, Charmed, Ghoulish, Rose Garden and Lovegood. For brights I really like Esmeralda, Faline and Tiana. Alice is also lovely and a bit less loud.I've also found Bellatrix surprisingly easy to wear as it's not so dark it's vampy, but it's not an in your face bright purple either. It is a slightly unusual shade though.


----------



## laurennnxox (May 27, 2015)

beauteblogueur said:


> For the more everyday colours I love Nala, Charmed, Ghoulish, Rose Garden and Lovegood. For brights I really like Esmeralda, Faline and Tiana. Alice is also lovely and a bit less loud.I've also found Bellatrix surprisingly easy to wear as it's not so dark it's vampy, but it's not an in your face bright purple either. It is a slightly unusual shade though.


  I have Nala and Alice and love them! 

  Thanks for the suggestions! 

  I think I'm going to to with:

  Latte Confession, Belle, Lovegood, Inflamed and maaaaaayyybe one more. I'm not sure. Considering Rose Garden


----------



## donchica (May 29, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I need to try Colored Raine. I don't know what is holding me back.


You should! Especially the Matte lip paints.Should be no problem ordering in the states, I had an issue receiving 2 of my my orders (I placed 3 different orders) and got only one order. I got a refund though. I ordered Raine, Soul, Berri and Truffle. Only Raine came lol. However I LOVE it. staying power is phenomenal (literaly till the next day) sans oil.


----------



## Vandekamp (May 29, 2015)

donchica said:


> You should! Especially the Matte lip paints.Should be no problem ordering in the states, I had an issue receiving 2 of my my orders (I placed 3 different orders) and got only one order. I got a refund though. I ordered Raine, Soul, Berri and Truffle. Only Raine came lol. However I LOVE it. staying power is phenomenal (literaly till the next day) sans oil.


  Your endorsement has sold me on them. I WILL try them.


----------



## laurennnxox (May 29, 2015)

Man! LA Splash has really stepped up their shipping game since the first order I placed with them when the studio shines first came out.

  They'll be here monday!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm most excited for Latte Confession! What is a good lip liner to pair with that? I like liners that really match the color, as I just use it to get crisp edges when I do my lip products. Which can be especially difficult with liquid to matte lipsticks!


----------



## kimibos (May 29, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Man! LA Splash has really stepped up their shipping game since the first order I placed with them when the studio shines first came out.
> 
> They'll be here monday!!!!
> 
> ...


i like it with Mac Soar.


----------



## erine1881 (May 29, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Man! LA Splash has really stepped up their shipping game since the first order I placed with them when the studio shines first came out.  They'll be here monday!!!! ompom:  I'm most excited for Latte Confession! What is a good lip liner to pair with that? I like liners that really match the color, as I just use it to get crisp edges when I do my lip products. Which can be especially difficult with liquid to matte lipsticks!


  Spice


----------



## laurennnxox (May 30, 2015)

Early surprise in my mailbox! So impressed with the shipping this time around. 






  Top to bottom: Love Good, Latte Confession, Belle, & Aurora.   So pretty!


----------



## DMcG9 (May 30, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> So pretty!


Love Good looks fantastic. It's on my wishlist so thanks for that swatch!


----------



## Indieprincess (May 30, 2015)

I just bought one of Coloured Raine's Matte Lip Paints in Marshmallow.


----------



## Rebby Writer (May 30, 2015)

Nyx cosmetics will be releasing the new liquid suede lipsticks. Picture courtesy of lipstickjunkieforever. https://instagram.com/lipstickjunkieforever/


----------



## thefbomb (May 30, 2015)

Rebby Writer said:


> Nyx cosmetics will be releasing the new liquid suede lipsticks. Picture courtesy of lipstickjunkieforever. https://instagram.com/lipstickjunkieforever/


 I'm really curious about these! I do like the soft matte lip creams, I wonder if they will be similar. In Novemember we are having IMATS here and NYX is apparently going to have a booth, I'm hoping I can scoop them up then!


----------



## bunnypoet (May 30, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> So pretty!


  Great choices and colors! My last few orders with LA Splash have shipped really quickly.


----------



## Indieprincess (May 30, 2015)

Rebby Writer said:


> Nyx cosmetics will be releasing the new liquid suede lipsticks. Picture courtesy of lipstickjunkieforever. https://instagram.com/lipstickjunkieforever/


  I like that middle shade.


----------



## Vandekamp (May 31, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Early surprise in my mailbox! So impressed with the shipping this time around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love all of these.


----------



## Vandekamp (May 31, 2015)

Rebby Writer said:


> Nyx cosmetics will be releasing the new liquid suede lipsticks. Picture courtesy of lipstickjunkieforever. https://instagram.com/lipstickjunkieforever/


  Thanks for sharing. These shades don't grab me at all.


----------



## unknowndreamerx (Jun 1, 2015)

MY COLLECTION. ️


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 1, 2015)

unknowndreamerx said:


> MY COLLECTION. ️


 Wow loooove


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 1, 2015)

Rebby Writer said:


> Nyx cosmetics will be releasing the new liquid suede lipsticks. Picture courtesy of lipstickjunkieforever. https://instagram.com/lipstickjunkieforever/


  nice!


----------



## Mayanas (Jun 1, 2015)

unknowndreamerx said:


> MY COLLECTION. ️


  Great collection


----------



## Gigglesnlj (Jun 1, 2015)

hey everyone, I'm new to this forum and to the liquid lipstick world. Regular lipsticks can last FOREVER but how long do liquid lipsticks last? What I mean is how long is their shelf life? Will they eventually dry out like mascara? thanks


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 2, 2015)

I ordered Sea Witch and Vamp from PZC on the weekend, I havent gotten a shipping notice yet but Im hoping it doesnt take too long. my last order from them which was a long while ago took about a week which is ok


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 2, 2015)

Does anyone have a comparison shot of JS Prom Night vs. LC Pink Velvet??


----------



## obsession (Jun 2, 2015)

I love using Korean Innisfree liquid lip stains. Simply dab alittle on your lips and it creates a vibrant stain on your lips, it does not leave trace of colour on your cuppa or your lover's face  i love it does not look like lipstick effect


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 2, 2015)

unknowndreamerx said:


> MY COLLECTION. ️


  Well damn. That is a pretty extensive collection. Very nice.


----------



## Indieprincess (Jun 3, 2015)

I got my package from Coloured Raine and I was really impressed. I ordered on Saturday afternoon and it was delivered on today. I really like the matte lip paint I ordered. The color marshmallow is so pretty and it does take a little while to dry down but once it does, it does not move. Also the pink packaging is cute and it feels quality.


----------



## Shars (Jun 3, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> So pretty!


  So pretty Lauren!! Love good and Latte Confession especially!


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm picking up Stila Amalfi tomorrow and I'm super excited!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 3, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I'm picking up Stila Amalfi tomorrow and I'm super excited!


 That's a beautiful rich hot pink!!! Lemme know how u like the formula... I was considering Beso and Como


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 4, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> That's a beautiful rich hot pink!!! Lemme know how u like the formula... I was considering Beso and Como


  Beso is a gorgeous colour! I got it as a mini freebie in a Sephora order once
  I will let you know! Ive heard the formula on the new ones seems a bit different


----------



## Shars (Jun 4, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Beso is a gorgeous colour! *I got it as a mini freebie in a Sephora order once*
> I will let you know! Ive heard the formula on the new ones seems a bit different


  Me too!! I love it also.


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> Me too!! I love it also.


 It's a great red!  On another note, I'm trying to decide if I should just go through with my LC/Jeffree orders or buy from LA Splash


----------



## Shars (Jun 4, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> On another note, I'm trying to decide if I should just go through with my LC/Jeffree orders or buy from LA Splash


  I don't have any Jeffree Star products but love both my LC and LA Splash. I kinda have all the weird colours from LA splash though lol. Limecrime wears longer on me I find. La Splash wears on me similar to the Stila ones.


----------



## Indieprincess (Jun 4, 2015)

I finally gave in and bought some LA Splash lippies. I ordered Latte Confession and Belle from ACW.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 5, 2015)

Indieprincess said:


> I finally gave in and bought some LA Splash lippies. I ordered Latte Confession and Belle from ACW.


  Hope you like them! They're both really pretty


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 5, 2015)

I wore Analfi today, one of the new stila shades! In the picture below I'm standing I front of the window so it's a big bright but this colour practically glows. I love it! My friend also picked it up and she said it was dry and I think she said it cracked on her. I love it though!  I only did one thin coat. It wasn't very dry and actually pretty comfortable! (On me anyway)


----------



## Shars (Jun 5, 2015)

thefbomb said:


>


  So pretty!! One of my friends passed by my office today and she was wearing Como. On her it reminds me so much of Lime Crime Utopia! It's a definite must!


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> So pretty!! One of my friends passed by my office today and she was wearing Como. On her it reminds me so much of Lime Crime Utopia! It's a definite must!


  Como is nice too! this is the only summer shade I have but they are all nice! But I think people are finding the formula different from the originals


----------



## DMcG9 (Jun 6, 2015)

I've just ordered three from LA Splash so I hope I like them. I was only going to try two but they've increased the cost of shipping since their Canadian page launched a couple weeks ago. That's what convinced me to get the third that I was considering buying later if I liked them. 
FYI: shipping was $7.50/order and is now $10. Not too drastic but still a difference.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 6, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I wore Analfi today, one of the new stila shades! In the picture below I'm standing I front of the window so it's a big bright but this colour practically glows. I love it! My friend also picked it up and she said it was dry and I think she said it cracked on her. I love it though!  I only did one thin coat. It wasn't very dry and actually pretty comfortable! (On me anyway)


  Very,very pretty.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 6, 2015)

Does anyone have LA Splash Ariel?  i have jasmin and not sure how close they are.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jun 6, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Does anyone have LA Splash Ariel?  i have jasmin and not sure how close they are.


 I have Ariel I think jasmine might be pinker a bluer pink and Ariel is more reddish pink? At least that was what I got from swatches. But I'm not sure I can try it on and show you.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 6, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I have Ariel I think jasmine might be pinker a bluer pink and Ariel is more reddish pink? At least that was what I got from swatches. But I'm not sure I can try it on and show you.


  Thanks! If you've got the time, I'd really really love and appreciate that!!!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jun 6, 2015)

Sorry for the ugly photo I just went running lol after trying it on it looks more coral-y in person.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 6, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Sorry for the ugly photo I just went running lol after trying it on it looks more coral-y in person.


  You're the best thank you! That's ariel? So prettttty. It's hard to resist these-- especially because they last sooo long!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 6, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Sorry for the ugly photo I just went running lol after trying it on it looks more coral-y in person.


  I love it. It reminds me of Pleasure Bomb.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jun 6, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> You're the best thank you! That's ariel? So prettttty. It's hard to resist these-- especially because they last sooo long!


 Yup that's Ariel! It is really pretty I love these kinds of colors.


----------



## cupcake28 (Jun 6, 2015)

I really really love Lolita!  I will wear that shade forever.  Here are some swatches on NW43 skin tone for those interested.   Kay Von D: Lolita, Bachelorette, Bauhau5, & Vampira Anastasia: Unicorn, Carina I must say that I am quite disappointed with Unicorn because I thought it had a blue/purple tint to it, more like a lilac color, but it's mid-toned pink.    * Sorry folks, the color swatched with Unicorn is Craft, not Carina.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 6, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> I really really love Lolita!  I will wear that shade forever.  Here are some swatches on NW43 skin tone for those interested.   Kay Von D: Lolita, Bachelorette, Bauhau5, & Vampira Anastasia: Unicorn, Carina I must say that I am quite disappointed with Unicorn because I thought it had a blue/purple tint to it, more like a lilac color, but it's mid-toned pink.


  I have all of these except Vampira and Unicorn. I love KVD.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jun 6, 2015)

I just got Carina last night and love it!


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 6, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> I've just ordered three from LA Splash so I hope I like them. I was only going to try two but they've increased the cost of shipping since their Canadian page launched a couple weeks ago. That's what convinced me to get the third that I was considering buying later if I liked them.   FYI: shipping was $7.50/order and is now $10. Not too drastic but still a difference.


 Sucks that it was bumped up but could be worse! What shades did you get!?  





TwiggyPop said:


> I just got Carina last night and love it!


 Beautiful!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jun 6, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Sucks that it was bumped up but could be worse! What shades did you get!? Beautiful!


  Thanks! I still have a bit of a fat lip on one side. I almost want to hit the other side of my lip so it'll just look pleasantly plump instead of just a bump. Haha


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 7, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> I just got Carina last night and love it!


 Oooh pretty, I've been looking at Carina lately and it's just too hot of a shade to resist... Do u have any others from ABH??? I have Vintage and Potion myself and I love both but I'm ready for a summer bright


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I have all of these except Vampira and Unicorn. I love KVD.


 Thanx for the swatches! My eyes were immediately drawn to Bachelorette! Which is brighter Bachelorette or Carina???


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 7, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Thanx for the swatches! My eyes were immediately drawn to Bachelorette! Which is brighter Bachelorette or Carina???


  I am not quite sure. Of the two I only have Bachelorette. Carina looks like it may have to much orange/coral to look right on me.


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 7, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Oooh pretty, I've been looking at Carina lately and it's just too hot of a shade to resist... Do u have any others from ABH??? I have Vintage and Potion myself and I love both but I'm ready for a summer bright


 You didn't ask me but Electric Coral and Sweet Talker  are great summer shades


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 7, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> You didn't ask me but Electric Coral and Sweet Talker  are great summer shades


 I agree with Sweet Talker. Really nice bright shade.


----------



## cupcake28 (Jun 7, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Thanx for the swatches! My eyes were immediately drawn to Bachelorette! Which is brighter Bachelorette or Carina???


  Bachelorette is pretty coral, almost a darker shade of Jeffery.  Carina is not similar.  Carina is more of a dusty cranberry/plum color.  My bad.  The shade is watched is Craft, not Carina.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I am not quite sure. Of the two I only have Bachelorette. Carina looks like it may have to much orange/coral to look right on me.


 Outta ur comfort zone? Carina is not nearly as bright as Electric Coral though, that's a straight neon color and it's beautiful too... Did u pick up Craft??? I wasn't moved by it after swatching...


----------



## DMcG9 (Jun 7, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Quote:  Originally Posted by *TwiggyPop*
> 
> 
> 
> I just got Carina last night and love it!


  Carina looks great on you, Twiggy.
Soooo, is your phone case a chocolate bar? It's so cute and makes me want to bite into a some chocolate.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 7, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> You didn't ask me but Electric Coral and Sweet Talker  are great summer shades


 It's always an open question from me! Thanx for ur input girl and honestly I've been eyeing Electric Coral for a few months but it's brighttt... Sweet Talker is pinker correct???


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 7, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Outta ur comfort zone? Carina is not nearly as bright as Electric Coral though, that's a straight neon color and it's beautiful too... Did u pick up Craft??? I wasn't moved by it after swatching...


  I did not get Craft. I have not been moved by anything I have seen.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 7, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> Bachelorette is pretty coral, almost a darker shade of Jeffery.  Carina is not similar.  Carina is more of a dusty cranberry/plum color.  My bad.  The shade is watched is Craft, not Carina.


  I always thought of Bachelorette as a pink red.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 7, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> Bachelorette is pretty coral, almost a darker shade of Jeffery.  Carina is not similar.  Carina is more of a dusty cranberry/plum color.  My bad.  The shade is watched is Craft, not Carina.


 Ok cuz I was gonna say damn I was sure Carina is a coral pink color haha


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I always thought of Bachelorette as a pink red.


 Yea like Damn Glamourous and Stunner


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 7, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Yea like Damn Glamourous and Stunner


  Did you get Dose of Color's Berry Me 2?


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I did not get Craft. I have not been moved by anything I have seen.


 It swatched as a dark dusty rose on me, nothing worth $20 for me but some love it... The ABH pics on Google make it look like a dark cranberry, which is very very misleading...


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 7, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> I decided on Love Good, Evil Queen, and Tiana. Now the waiting begins...      Carina looks great on you, Twiggy.  Soooo, is your phone case a chocolate bar? It's so cute and makes me want to bite into a some chocolate.


 Ooh I wanted Lovegood too, I've been trying to decide if I should order, there are definitely a few I want   





pinkcrush said:


> It's always an open question from me! Thanx for ur input girl and honestly I've been eyeing Electric Coral for a few months but it's brighttt... Sweet Talker is pinker correct???


 Yes it is pinker! EC is definitely bright. Whenever I wear it I get tons of compliments!


----------



## Bubek07 (Jun 7, 2015)

anyone got swatches of abh sweet talker on them?
  im a 4 in GA luminus slik


  also i saw somewhere that someone mentioned that abh bleeds into lip lines
  true or not?


  i currently have kat bachleroette and berlin
  and i want a few new shades


----------



## cupcake28 (Jun 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I always thought of Bachelorette as a pink red.


  You're right, but I also see a little orange when I swatch it.  When I swatched it side by side with Jeffery in the store, it looked like the darker version of it.  Idk, but it's really pretty!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 7, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> You're right, but I also see a little orange when I swatch it.  When I swatched it side by side with Jeffery in the store, it looked like the darker version of it.  Idk, but it's really pretty!


  I agree. Bachelorette is beautiful. Bauhaus5 is my favorite though next to LUV.


----------



## cupcake28 (Jun 7, 2015)

So far, I'm not loving the ABH ones I just got.  I don't think I'll be buying any more of those.  I don't like Unicorn, I like the color of Craft, but I don't like the ABH formula.  I much prefer the KVD formula.  I can't wait to see the new ones she has coming out!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 7, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> So far, I'm not loving the ABH ones I just got.  I don't think I'll be buying any more of those.  I don't like Unicorn, I like the color of Craft, but I don't like the ABH formula.  I much prefer the KVD formula.  I can't wait to see the new ones she has coming out!


  I bought 4 or 5 of the ABH liquid lipsticks and few months back and I was not impressed either. I like Vintage but I so wish I could return the others because I feel it was a total waste of money.  I will not be investing in her products ever again.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Did you get Dose of Color's Berry Me 2?


 No I tend to prefer live swatching before making a purchase of liquid l/s


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I bought 4 or 5 of the ABH liquid lipsticks and few months back and I was not impressed either. I like Vintage but I so wish I could return the others because I feel it was a total waste of money.  I will not be investing in her products ever again.


 I have Vintage and Potion and I love them both... Is it the formula u hate???


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I bought 4 or 5 of the ABH liquid lipsticks and few months back and I was not impressed either. I like Vintage but I so wish I could return the others because I feel it was a total waste of money. I will not be investing in her products ever again.


  Agree. I bought two, falling pretty hard for the hype. I got Heathers and Pure Hollywood. I despise them. Everything about them. The cheap packaging that rubs off, the formula, how it wears, etc. That's $40 just sitting in my drawer.  I've definitely learned my lesson though. I'm a lot more cautious about buying into the IG/YT hype. I am so wary of those types of bloggers now, unfortunately.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 7, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Agree. I bought two, falling pretty hard for the hype. I got Heathers and Pure Hollywood. I despise them. Everything about them. The cheap packaging that rubs off, the formula, how it wears, etc. That's $40 just sitting in my drawer.  I've definitely learned my lesson though. I'm a lot more cautious about buying into the IG/YT hype. I am so wary of those types of bloggers now, unfortunately.


  I saw a youtube video a few days ago with a girl raving about one of the shades and when she went in up close you could see it crumbling on her lips. It was amazing. That's exactly what happened when I wore mine. it fell into every lip line I didn't know I had and you can see it in the vid but she's telling you it's flawless. hboy:


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 7, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I saw a youtube video a few days ago with a girl raving about one of the shades and when she went in up close you could see it crumbling on her lips. It was amazing. That's exactly what happened when I wore mine. it fell into every lip line I didn't know I had and you can see it in the vid but she's telling you it's flawless.


  I wonder if we saw the same video! Jaclyn Hill uploaded a tutorial for a blue smokey eye and she used ABH PH and it just looked so gross upon zooming in. I'm like, Jaclyn-- no. no. 

  It makes me really, really, hesitant to buy and MUG or Morphe Products. They're *so* raved about on YT by all the big bloggers, who all have coincidentally the same products and the same positive comments about them. I just get nervous. I want to believe they're great products but I just don't know. I keep building up a MUG cart filled with their foiled shadows and normal shadows but I always chicken out last minute.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 7, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I wonder if we saw the same video! Jaclyn Hill uploaded a tutorial for a blue smokey eye and she used ABH PH and it just looked so gross upon zooming in. I'm like, Jaclyn-- no. no.   It makes me really, really, hesitant to buy and MUG or Morphe Products. They're *so* raved about on YT by all the big bloggers, who all have coincidentally the same products and the same positive comments about them. I just get nervous. I want to believe they're great products but I just don't know. I keep building up a MUG cart filled with their foiled shadows and normal shadows but I always chicken out last minute.


  I don't think it was Jaclyn that I saw, but I don't know. I was just going through video after video.   I don't let praise or criticism stop me from buying something. If I really want to try it, I have to see it for myself. Especially if I know I can return it if it sucks. There are people who rave about Anastasia and actually really like it. One man's trash is another's treasure type thing. As for MUG, specifically, I have one of their foiled shadows and it's nice. It's not a brand that excites me a great deal, but people seem to enjoy it. Try just a little at a time.


----------



## cupcake28 (Jun 7, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Agree. I bought two, falling pretty hard for the hype. I got Heathers and Pure Hollywood. I despise them. Everything about them. The cheap packaging that rubs off, the formula, how it wears, etc. That's $40 just sitting in my drawer.  I've definitely learned my lesson though. I'm a lot more cautious about buying into the IG/YT hype. I am so wary of those types of bloggers now, unfortunately.


  Yeah, I agree 100%.  I'm returning both of mine.  I despise Unicorn and the formula is so poor compared to KVD.  I wish I would've seen this review before I purchased...  She curses a lot, so be warned before you click, lol.

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6vuZ6h082I


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Reverb
> 
> Rocker
> 
> ...


  I know I'm 6 months late , but these are amazing! So gorgeous!  I've been planning to skip all liquid lippies becoz I think they'll show my many lip lines, but I have to try the teal.  Love!


----------



## cupcake28 (Jun 7, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I wonder if we saw the same video! Jaclyn Hill uploaded a tutorial for a blue smokey eye and she used ABH PH and it just looked so gross upon zooming in. I'm like, Jaclyn-- no. no.
> 
> It makes me really, really, hesitant to buy and MUG or Morphe Products. They're *so* raved about on YT by all the big bloggers, who all have coincidentally the same products and the same positive comments about them. I just get nervous. I want to believe they're great products but I just don't know. I keep building up a MUG cart filled with their foiled shadows and normal shadows but I always chicken out last minute.


  Me too!  I have put those foiled shadows in my cart and made a little Z Palette in my head and then don't buy it.  I know MUE shadows are amazing, so I would like to get more of those.  There is a youtuber who swatched pretty much all of them.  I look at reviews on Sephora and Makeupalley to try and determine what the truth is.  I find it helpful to watch youtubers with low subscription numbers.  This way they will give more honest feedback since they probably weren't sent anything yet.


----------



## Indieprincess (Jun 7, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I wonder if we saw the same video! Jaclyn Hill uploaded a tutorial for a blue smokey eye and she used ABH PH and it just looked so gross upon zooming in. I'm like, Jaclyn-- no. no.   It makes me really, really, hesitant to buy and MUG or Morphe Products. They're *so* raved about on YT by all the big bloggers, who all have coincidentally the same products and the same positive comments about them. I just get nervous. I want to believe they're great products but I just don't know. I keep building up a MUG cart filled with their foiled shadows and normal shadows but I always chicken out last minute.


  Morphe is no. I bought their chisel blush brush and it's so bad, the bristles are super scratchy and I went to wash it as soon as took it out of the plastic as I do with every brush and bristles were falling out everywhere. I will never buy another Morphe brush.


----------



## crystalzi (Jun 7, 2015)

Indieprincess said:


> Morphe is no. I bought their chisel blush brush and it's so bad, the bristles are super scratchy and I went to wash it as soon as took it out of the plastic as I do with every brush and bristles were falling out everywhere. I will never buy another Morphe brush.


  What line of brushes did you buy from? They have a lot of different ranges. Their new elite collection is amazing. I bought 11 of them and they are the softest brushes I have ever felt. Much better than my Mac or itcosmetics. I have a couple of their gunmetal ones and they are great as well. I got onto them after attending jeffree Stars beauty your. He had several of their brushes in his kit and used them on the model and they were great. As for other morphe products I've only tried their foundstion cream contour palette and it's not bad.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 7, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I have Vintage and Potion and I love them both... Is it the formula u hate???


  Yup. I am not a fan of the formula. I love the shade Vintage though.


----------



## Indieprincess (Jun 7, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> What line of brushes did you buy from? They have a lot of different ranges. Their new elite collection is amazing. I bought 11 of them and they are the softest brushes I have ever felt. Much better than my Mac or itcosmetics. I have a couple of their gunmetal ones and they are great as well. I got onto them after attending jeffree Stars beauty your. He had several of their brushes in his kit and used them on the model and they were great. As for other morphe products I've only tried their foundstion cream contour palette and it's not bad.


  I don't know the range exactly but it was the BK47, I bought it because I liked the shape and I wanted a blush brush with full head.


----------



## jaymuse (Jun 7, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I wonder if we saw the same video! Jaclyn Hill uploaded a tutorial for a blue smokey eye and she used ABH PH and it just looked so gross upon zooming in. I'm like, Jaclyn-- no. no.
> 
> It makes me really, really, hesitant to buy and MUG or Morphe Products. They're *so* raved about on YT by all the big bloggers, who all have coincidentally the same products and the same positive comments about them. I just get nervous. I want to believe they're great products but I just don't know. I keep building up a MUG cart filled with their foiled shadows and normal shadows but I always chicken out last minute.


I have two Morphe eyeshadow palettes and I love them. I have not been able to replicate them for the price (under $30 for 35 shadows)

  I do have to use an eyeshadow primer, but they are awesome! I've got the 35N and the 35B


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 7, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Agree. I bought two, falling pretty hard for the hype. I got Heathers and Pure Hollywood. I despise them. Everything about them. The cheap packaging that rubs off, the formula, how it wears, etc. That's $40 just sitting in my drawer.  I've definitely learned my lesson though. I'm a lot more cautious about buying into the IG/YT hype. I am so wary of those types of bloggers now, unfortunately.


 Return them! If I don't like how a product performs, then back she goes, I have no issue asking for a refund or exchange even if I sat on it for a month before actually using it... Makeup is expensive so it's gotta be worth it for me


----------



## bunnypoet (Jun 8, 2015)

Dolls Kill seems to have a lot of LC and Jeffree Star liquid lipsticks in stock. Lime Crime's Rave is on sale for $17 (from $20). They don't have the new LC shades though yet.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 8, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Return them! If I don't like how a product performs, then back she goes, I have no issue asking for a refund or exchange even if I sat on it for a month before actually using it... Makeup is expensive so it's gotta be worth it for me


  I feel the exact same way.


----------



## Shars (Jun 8, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Dolls Kill seems to have a lot of LC and Jeffree Star liquid lipsticks in stock. Lime Crime's Rave is on sale for $17 (from $20). They don't have the new LC shades though yet.


  Off topic but they seem to have a lot of the Ardency Inn products on sale too.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jun 8, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Oooh pretty, I've been looking at Carina lately and it's just too hot of a shade to resist... Do u have any others from ABH??? I have Vintage and Potion myself and I love both but I'm ready for a summer bright


  I don't have anything else from ABH. I might've gotten something for gratis years ago, but if I wasn't wowed by something I would give it away. Carina is a keeper though!"  





DMcG9 said:


> I decided on Love Good, Evil Queen, and Tiana. Now the waiting begins...      Carina looks great on you, Twiggy.  Soooo, is your phone case a chocolate bar? It's so cute and makes me want to bite into a some chocolate.


  Thank you! And yes, my phone case is a chocolate bar. Haha. I bought a small Too Faced palette because this case was on it. I haven't even used the palette, I just wanted the case!


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 8, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Dolls Kill seems to have a lot of LC and Jeffree Star liquid lipsticks in stock. Lime Crime's Rave is on sale for $17 (from $20). They don't have the new LC shades though yet.


  Im waiting for those new shades to pop up on Dolls Kill


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 8, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I feel the exact same way.


 Girl it's the truth! Return those disappointing ABH colors and get urself something u actually like


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 8, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Girl it's the truth! Return those disappointing ABH colors and get urself something u actually like


  I tried to email them because the gold design started to fade away after a week and they never replied back to me. How unprofessional.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 8, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Return them! If I don't like how a product performs, then back she goes, I have no issue asking for a refund or exchange even if I sat on it for a month before actually using it... Makeup is expensive so it's gotta be worth it for me


  Oh trust me! I am the biggest advocate of returning products i don't like. I have no shame in that. I know a lot of people like to "shame" others into not returning products... (I've seen it sooo much on the Sephora "beauty talk boards" or whatever the heck that is.) but honestly, that is not realistic. Especially not if I'm spending *my* money and it's not going to get used. However, I ordered from ABH which seemed like a hassle to return to-- and I think I've sat way past the deadline to return them  Partially because I chucked them in my drawer in a fit of annoyance and _completely_ forgot about them until just now! So, totally my fault this time around.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 8, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I tried to email them because the gold design started to fade away after a week and they never replied back to me. How unprofessional.


  UGH! Wow. That is really unprofessional and frustrating.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 8, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> UGH! Wow. That is really unprofessional and frustrating.


  A lot of people were complaining about it on IG. I wonder if they have a lot of repeat customer. I will never be one. Lol.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 8, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> A lot of people were complaining about it on IG. I wonder if they have a lot of repeat customer. I will never be one. Lol.


  Makes me wonder too...

  I only re-purchase their brow wiz because it's through sephora and their CS has always been prompt and professional since I've started writing them on FB when an issue arises. I wish I could find a great dupe for it. I've heard NYX has a good one. I guess I should try it before I knock it.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 8, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I tried to email them because the gold design started to fade away after a week and they never replied back to me. How unprofessional.


 Sorry girl  Do u at least like the formula???


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 8, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Makes me wonder too...  I only re-purchase their brow wiz because it's through sephora and their CS has always been prompt and professional since I've started writing them on FB when an issue arises. I wish I could find a great dupe for it. I've heard NYX has a good one. I guess I should try it before I knock it.


 The NYX mechanical eyebrow pencil is awesome if u can find it, it's always sold out in stores...


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 8, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Oh trust me! I am the biggest advocate of returning products i don't like. I have no shame in that. I know a lot of people like to "shame" others into not returning products... (I've seen it sooo much on the Sephora "beauty talk boards" or whatever the heck that is.) but honestly, that is not realistic. Especially not if I'm spending *my* money and it's not going to get used. However, I ordered from ABH which seemed like a hassle to return to-- and I think I've sat way past the deadline to return them  Partially because I chucked them in my drawer in a fit of annoyance and _completely_ forgot about them until just now! So, totally my fault this time around.


 I'm curious wut exactly ur issue was??? Now I'm scared to buy Carina


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 8, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I'm curious wut exactly ur issue was??? Now I'm scared to buy Carina


  Haha, more like-- what *wasn't* my issue! sigh! I put the tube in my purse once and the packaging was already wearing/scraping off. My KVD ones are $1 cheaper, and have held up to way worse-- and I wouldn't say her packaging is luxurious or super nice by any means. But the designs on the bottle don't scrape off. The formula is probably one of the worst liquid lipsticks I've tried. I know that sounds suuuper dramatic. But, that's how I felt. It sank into lip lines like no other LL I've tried.It made my lips look sooo raisiny and dry even if it didn't felt painfully drying. It crumbled away and wasn't "kiss proof." It didn't survive light eating/drinking. It wore away in the center of my mouth in less than three hours to give me that dreaded ring around my lips. Ew!

  However! everyone is different! You might like it. If it's easy for you to return and the return policy is good-- I'd say try it. There are some people who do like this product. I am really passionate against it.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 8, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Thank you! I will need to check into this for suuuuuure!   I like the pencil because it doesn't have the standard point that wears down, the tip is actually oval shaped width wise to help create more even strokes   I have two of her liquid lippies and haven't had any issues yet... Potion and Vintage work for me but I wanted a summer bright like Carina or Sweet Talker but now I'm scared lol...   Haha, more like-- what *wasn't* my issue! sigh! I put the tube in my purse once and the packaging was already wearing/scraping off. My KVD ones are $1 cheaper, and have held up to way worse-- and I wouldn't say her packaging is luxurious or super nice by any means. But the designs on the bottle don't scrape off. The formula is probably one of the worst liquid lipsticks I've tried. I know that sounds suuuper dramatic. But, that's how I felt. It sank into lip lines like no other LL I've tried.It made my lips look sooo raisiny and dry even if it didn't felt painfully drying. It crumbled away and wasn't "kiss proof." It didn't survive light eating/drinking. It wore away in the center of my mouth in less than three hours to give me that dreaded ring around my lips. Ew!  However! everyone is different! You might like it. If it's easy for you to return and the return policy is good-- I'd say try it. There are some people who do like this product. I am really passionate against it.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jun 9, 2015)

Get it from Sephora or Macy's, it's pretty easy to return to those stores. [@]pinkcrush[/@]


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 9, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> Get it from Sephora or Macy's, it's pretty easy to return to those stores. [@]pinkcrush[/@]


 Sephora is the easiest but they don't carry the ABH l/l (yet)... Macy's it is I guess! I do have a gift card haha


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 9, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Sorry girl  Do u at least like the formula???


  Nope. I do not. It does not have the staying power of LC or KVD.


----------



## unknowndreamerx (Jun 10, 2015)

I hate the formula of the LASPLASH LIQUID LIPSTICKS. Horrible :/ Wanted to love them.


----------



## lipstickandbows (Jun 10, 2015)

This is my first post on here, so bear with me please!

  I just put in an order for Pretty Zombie Cosmetics Sea Witch yesterday, and I am super excited about it as I have wanted a blue lipstick for quite some time now. However, I have heard that their shipping takes forever and they sometimes skip orders, so I am pretty nervous now. How has everyone else's experience with shipping been with PZC? I am really happy I bought Sea Witch, I'm just afraid I won't receive it in the mail.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jun 10, 2015)

lipstickandbows said:


> This is my first post on here, so bear with me please!  I just put in an order for Pretty Zombie Cosmetics Sea Witch yesterday, and I am super excited about it as I have wanted a blue lipstick for quite some time now. However, I have heard that their shipping takes forever and they sometimes skip orders, so I am pretty nervous now. How has everyone else's experience with shipping been with PZC? I am really happy I bought Sea Witch, I'm just afraid I won't receive it in the mail.


 I always get my orders from them sometimes it just takes a while one order took nearly a month my other orders have taken about 2 weeks. This is from the day I placed the order and they state it can take up to 10 days just for your order to ship. I have sea witch, dahlia, black cat, zombettie and 3 witches.


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 10, 2015)

lipstickandbows said:


> This is my first post on here, so bear with me please!
> 
> I just put in an order for Pretty Zombie Cosmetics Sea Witch yesterday, and I am super excited about it as I have wanted a blue lipstick for quite some time now. However, I have heard that their shipping takes forever and they sometimes skip orders, so I am pretty nervous now. How has everyone else's experience with shipping been with PZC? I am really happy I bought Sea Witch, I'm just afraid I won't receive it in the mail.


  I ordered from them before their troubles started and it only took about a week and a half (Im in Canada). I did order Sea Witch and Vamp a few weeks ago (on a saturday mind you) and i havent received any shipping notices, tracking numbers or anything of the sort


----------



## lipstickandbows (Jun 10, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I always get my orders from them sometimes it just takes a while one order took nearly a month my other orders have taken about 2 weeks. This is from the day I placed the order and they state it can take up to 10 days just for your order to ship. I have sea witch, dahlia, black cat, zombettie and 3 witches.


  Okay, well that makes me feel a bit better that you have always received your orders eventually. I was also going to get black cat instead of just ordering one lipstick, but since I wasn't sure about the company I just bought Sea Witch. Well I am excited to eventually get my order then!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jun 10, 2015)

lipstickandbows said:


> Okay, well that makes me feel a bit better that you have always received your orders eventually. I was also going to get black cat instead of just ordering one lipstick, but since I wasn't sure about the company I just bought Sea Witch. Well I am excited to eventually get my order then!


 Black cat is awesome it's my favorite black lipstick ever it's opaque in one swipe and lasts all day, 3witches is amazing if you like bold purples too.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 10, 2015)

I got Carina yayyy  It reminds me of Relentlessly Red ️


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 10, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I got Carina yayyy  It reminds me of Relentlessly Red ️


 I like Carina! Very pretty


----------



## Subparbrina (Jun 11, 2015)

unknowndreamerx said:


> I hate the formula of the LASPLASH LIQUID LIPSTICKS. Horrible :/ Wanted to love them.


  I agree :/ Some stay tacky after even one layer and some dry so quickly that I couldn't even get a decent application or mix colors. HUGE bummer.


----------



## Gigglesnlj (Jun 11, 2015)

unknowndreamerx said:


> I hate the formula of the LASPLASH LIQUID LIPSTICKS. Horrible :/ Wanted to love them.


I have raven claw and venom and hate them, too. I seem to have the exact opposite experience than everyone else who has LA splash lippies. Right after putting it on my lips and as soon as it dries, it begins to flake and peel. I'm not sure if I just got a bad batch but I have not heard of anyone else having this issue besides me.


----------



## Gigglesnlj (Jun 11, 2015)

lipstickandbows said:


> This is my first post on here, so bear with me please!
> 
> I just put in an order for Pretty Zombie Cosmetics Sea Witch yesterday, and I am super excited about it as I have wanted a blue lipstick for quite some time now. However, I have heard that their shipping takes forever and they sometimes skip orders, so I am pretty nervous now. How has everyone else's experience with shipping been with PZC? I am really happy I bought Sea Witch, I'm just afraid I won't receive it in the mail.


I purchased sea witch and purple poison from them on june 2th and just received shipping information on june 10th. Last time I ordered from them months ago and brought dahlia and 3 witches, they took about 3 weeks- a month to get to me.


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 11, 2015)

Gigglesnlj said:


> I purchased sea witch and purple poison from them on june 2th and just received shipping information on june 10th. Last time I ordered from them months ago and brought dahlia and 3 witches, they took about 3 weeks- a month to get to me.


 I ordered May 30th and I haven't received a shipping notice, I don't think they are that consistent


----------



## lipstickandbows (Jun 11, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I ordered May 30th and I haven't received a shipping notice, I don't think they are that consistent


  I guess I am not that much worried about when I receive it, just if I will get my product. If it has been 12 days and I haven't received info about my order being processed, I'll contact them.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 11, 2015)

unknowndreamerx said:


> I hate the formula of the LASPLASH LIQUID LIPSTICKS. Horrible :/ Wanted to love them.


  Which ones did you get? For me it seems the darker the shade, the less comfortable it is.


----------



## unknowndreamerx (Jun 12, 2015)

The ones i have are ghoulish, OG ghoulish, Charmed, Latte-confession, Rose Garden, and love good. They are soo dryingggggg and terrible on my lips. They're just sitting in my drawer


----------



## unknowndreamerx (Jun 12, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Which ones did you get? For me it seems the darker the shade, the less comfortable it is.


 The ones i have are ghoulish, OG ghoulish, Charmed, Latte-confession, Rose Garden, and love good. They are soo dryingggggg and terrible on my lips. They're just sitting in my drawer


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 12, 2015)

unknowndreamerx said:


> [COLOR=181818]The ones i have are ghoulish, OG ghoulish, Charmed, Latte-confession, Rose Garden, and love good. They are soo dryingggggg and terrible on my lips. They're just sitting in my drawer  [/COLOR]


  Huh. I have three of those and love all three of them, but I almost never have issues with lipsticks being drying. These just may not be good for people prone to tha.


----------



## Shars (Jun 12, 2015)

unknowndreamerx said:


> The ones i have are ghoulish, OG ghoulish, Charmed, Latte-confession, Rose Garden, and love good. They are soo dryingggggg and terrible on my lips. They're just sitting in my drawer


  What balm do you wear underneath. I always wear the Jack Black one and I never have problems with matte lipsticks feeling drying on me.


----------



## Indieprincess (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm wearing Latte Confession now and it is taking sometime to get used to that saran wrap feeling on my lips but it isn't that bothersome and I used one of those EOS lip balms underneath and I know those aren't that good. I'd definitely order more.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 13, 2015)

http://ktla.com/2015/06/12/commercial-structure-burns-in-second-alarm-fire-in-city-of-industry/

  This is going around IG, LaSplash has suffered a terrible fire. 
  Hopefully no one was hurt, and they can recover as quickly as possible. 

  From their IG


----------



## Shars (Jun 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://ktla.com/2015/06/12/commercial-structure-burns-in-second-alarm-fire-in-city-of-industry/
> 
> This is going around IG, LaSplash has suffered a terrible fire.
> Hopefully no one was hurt, and they can recover as quickly as possible.


  Oh no! I too, hope no one was hurt


----------



## DMcG9 (Jun 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://ktla.com/2015/06/12/commercial-structure-burns-in-second-alarm-fire-in-city-of-industry/
> 
> This is going around IG, LaSplash has suffered a terrible fire.
> Hopefully no one was hurt, and they can recover as quickly as possible.
> ...


Wow, that is kind of crazy. I'm glad no one was hurt.


----------



## stormborn (Jun 13, 2015)

IT WAS DOE DEERE


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jun 14, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I got Carina yayyy  It reminds me of Relentlessly Red ️


  How do you like it?


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jun 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://ktla.com/2015/06/12/commercial-structure-burns-in-second-alarm-fire-in-city-of-industry/  This is going around IG, LaSplash has suffered a terrible fire.  Hopefully no one was hurt, and they can recover as quickly as possible.   From their IG


  Wow, that's horrible.  I hope can get back on their feet soon!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 14, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> How do you like it?


 I love it it's actually brighter than All Fired Up and Relentlessly Red and those r uber brighttt haha... I haven't worn it out yet but I plan to wear it with a graphic eyeliner look to keep it simple


----------



## bunnypoet (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm so relieved everyone was able to get out safe and sound from the LA Splash fire. I heard about a huge fire at a commercial building in the City of Industry, but I had no idea until I read this thread that the company was LAS. I was hoping it wasn't arson, and it looks like it wasn't so far. "The cause was ignition from an electric drill while mixing nail polish." 

  http://www.insidesocal.com/sgvcrime/2015/06/14/officials-massive-fire-at-bassett-cosmetics-plant-sparked-by-nail-polish-fumes/

  I hope they are able to rebuild really quickly. What's most important though is that no one was hurt.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jun 15, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I love it it's actually brighter than All Fired Up and Relentlessly Red and those r uber brighttt haha... I haven't worn it out yet but I plan to wear it with a graphic eyeliner look to keep it simple


  That's how I usually do it too, play up one thing and keep the rest simple.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jun 15, 2015)

I was also devastated by the LAS fire. I just received an order from them on Tuesday last week. I never have an issue with the liquid lipsticks. I did notice I like the Liptints better than the Lipcouture formulations. The Lip Couture did not dry down as well and needed 2 coats. But it was worth it and still gorgeous. I have Charmed, Lovegood, Enchanted, and Latte Confession. Latte Confession is the same color as Kat Von D's Lolita. I hope they get things rolling again soon.


----------



## Shars (Jun 15, 2015)

stormborn said:


> IT WAS DOE DEERE


  Not nice! LOL.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jun 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> Not nice! LOL.


  Nice? No Funny? Yes Haha


----------



## Shars (Jun 15, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> Haha


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 15, 2015)

I got Como today yayyy!!! It's different from LUV and Vintage so I'm Happy


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 15, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I got Como today yayyy!!! It's different from LUV and Vintage so I'm Happy


  I can't wait to see your pictures.


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 15, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I got Como today yayyy!!! It's different from LUV and Vintage so I'm Happy


 oooh I want como as well as Venezia. Hope you love it!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 15, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> oooh I want como as well as Venezia. Hope you love it!


 Venezia is a gem but I plan to buy Beso next! It's just the red I've been looking for in a l/l... I wasn't feeling Bloodline or American Doll, which look red-orange on my skintone...


----------



## DMcG9 (Jun 16, 2015)

I placed an order a couple weeks ago with LA Splash's Canadian distributor Biodermie. After a week, I only had the Paypal confirmation of the order so I emailed to ask if they had received it, when they could confirm shipping, etc. I did receive a kind and quick reply in which they told me they were waiting on an item to come in with their next shipment from the US. When I read about the terrible fire  I knew that order was likely going to be cancelled. I read on the LA Splash FB page that they would be going through their orders and contacting customers when they were able to get their computer system up and running so I expected to hear something from Biodermie too. 
Yesterday, I did get a notification but it was only from Paypal to notify me that the order payment had been reduced and partially refunded and the other part of it was now being shipped. I don't even know what item I will receive but judging by the cost of the shipment, it's only one of the three original items. My issue here is not with LA Splash because does lipstick really matter when a business just got hit with a disaster?
My issue is that Biodermie will not actively communicate with their customers unless you contact them. They have not personally emailed me again to tell me about why the order has been altered or what is being shipped out. 
I'm just curious to know what others have experienced with Biodermie who also sell other cosmetic brands in the Canadian market.


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 16, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> I placed an order a couple weeks ago with LA Splash's Canadian distributor Biodermie. After a week, I only had the Paypal confirmation of the order so I emailed to ask if they had received it, when they could confirm shipping, etc. I did receive a kind and quick reply in which they told me they were waiting on an item to come in with their next shipment from the US. When I read about the terrible fire  I knew that order was likely going to be cancelled. I read on the LA Splash FB page that they would be going through their orders and contacting customers when they were able to get their computer system up and running so I expected to hear something from Biodermie too.
> Yesterday, I did get a notification but it was only from Paypal to notify me that the order payment had been reduced and partially refunded and the other part of it was now being shipped. I don't even know what item I will receive but judging by the cost of the shipment, it's only one of the three original items. My issue here is not with LA Splash because does lipstick really matter when a business just got hit with a disaster?
> My issue is that Biodermie will not actively communicate with their customers unless you contact them. They have not personally emailed me again to tell me about why the order has been altered or what is being shipped out.
> I'm just curious to know what others have experienced with Biodermie who also sell other cosmetic brands in the Canadian market.


  That's very unfortunate. It all about communication!





  On my end, I finally got a shipping notice that my PZC items are coming (I ordered May 30), Im thinking it will take roughly a week. i CAN'T wait to get my hands on Sea Witch. I am wearing that baby ASAP


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 16, 2015)

stormborn said:


> IT WAS DOE DEERE


  Girl I can't!!!!


----------



## stormborn (Jun 16, 2015)

:haha:


----------



## jaymuse (Jun 16, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I got Como today yayyy!!! It's different from LUV and Vintage so I'm Happy


Ooooo can you swatch them all together? Pretty please!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 16, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Ooooo can you swatch them all together? Pretty please!


 Vintage, LUV, Como (t-b with flash)


----------



## jaymuse (Jun 16, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Vintage, LUV, Como (t-b with flash)


  Ahhh thank you! Now I'm wondering if this is move like Rave from LC or something. I'm not sure if I'm comfortable going that light hmmm


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 16, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Ahhh thank you! Now I'm wondering if this is move like Rave from LC or something. I'm not sure if I'm comfortable going that light hmmm


 Rave dried down  seems like Como looks in the tube... When Como dries it's darker than u would think... Plus don't forget, I took those with the flash on lol... Personally I'd go with Como or Luv to play it safe... Rave looks a lot brighter in the swatches that I've seen, idk if that's ur thing or not...


----------



## Shars (Jun 16, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Ahhh thank you! Now I'm wondering if this is move like Rave from LC or something. I'm not sure if I'm comfortable going that light hmmm


  Como was way darker on me than Rave and has less of a white base. Rave kinda looked chalky but had more of a pinky white base. Como was just a lighter purple. I think it'll look gorgeous on you!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> Como was way darker on me than Rave and has less of a white base. Rave kinda looked chalky but had more of a pinky white base. Como was just a lighter purple. I think it'll look gorgeous on you!


 Agreed! Como is definitely WOC friendly


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 17, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Vintage, LUV, Como (t-b with flash)


  Combo is very pretty. It reminds me of Melted Fig.


----------



## SiobhanNahbois (Jun 17, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> I placed an order a couple weeks ago with LA Splash's Canadian distributor Biodermie. After a week, I only had the Paypal confirmation of the order so I emailed to ask if they had received it, when they could confirm shipping, etc. I did receive a kind and quick reply in which they told me they were waiting on an item to come in with their next shipment from the US. When I read about the terrible fire  I knew that order was likely going to be cancelled. I read on the LA Splash FB page that they would be going through their orders and contacting customers when they were able to get their computer system up and running so I expected to hear something from Biodermie too.
> Yesterday, I did get a notification but it was only from Paypal to notify me that the order payment had been reduced and partially refunded and the other part of it was now being shipped. I don't even know what item I will receive but judging by the cost of the shipment, it's only one of the three original items. My issue here is not with LA Splash because does lipstick really matter when a business just got hit with a disaster?
> My issue is that Biodermie will not actively communicate with their customers unless you contact them. They have not personally emailed me again to tell me about why the order has been altered or what is being shipped out.
> I'm just curious to know what others have experienced with Biodermie who also sell other cosmetic brands in the Canadian market.


  I have had issue with them too, I placed my order on the 23rd and was going to email them this week about where my order was/what was going on but I noticed the partial refund had come through with the note saying it was for back ordered items.
the main thing that bugs me is that I had no idea I was waiting on backordered items, it didn't say that anywhere in the checkout process, and I didn't get an email after I ordered to tell me, I thought my order had been lost in the mail or worse was even starting to suspect I'd been ripped off.
  I also have no idea what items out of my order I will actually be getting, which is very frustrating.
  their communication is definitely an issue.


----------



## DMcG9 (Jun 17, 2015)

SiobhanNahbois said:


> I have had issue with them too, I placed my order on the 23rd and was going to email them this week about where my order was/what was going on but I noticed the partial refund had come through with the note saying it was for back ordered items.
> the main thing that bugs me is that I had no idea I was waiting on backordered items, it didn't say that anywhere in the checkout process, and I didn't get an email after I ordered to tell me, I thought my order had been lost in the mail or worse was even starting to suspect I'd been ripped off.
> I also have no idea what items out of my order I will actually be getting, which is very frustrating.
> their communication is definitely an issue.


Thanks for responding. It's not hard to email a customer to let them know you received their order and when they can expect items to be shipped (i.e. what's in stock). I am pretty sure most merchants can set up an automatic reply through Paypal to confirm items if they want (separate from the Paypal receipt). 
I did receive my one item yesterday and I was surprised at which one made it through (it was Tiana. No Lovegood or Evil Queen for now).
The little receipt slip included a note about the LA Splash factory fire and Biodermie said they would keep me updated when more stock is replenished. Also, because I already paid transport fees, they'll waive them if I email their clerk if I choose to reorder the items that couldn't get fulfilled. Totally weird and a bit backward but at least I know they are honest and just need to get their communications together.


----------



## Chuchie (Jun 17, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


>


  I want vintage asap. How beautiful is that purple.


----------



## jaymuse (Jun 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> Como was way darker on me than Rave and has less of a white base. Rave kinda looked chalky but had more of a pinky white base. Como was just a lighter purple. I think it'll look gorgeous on you!


  Yeah I'm not feeling Rave at all. I might try and swatch Como. I wasn't interested in it before, but the swatches


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 17, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Forgot about the flash part! Thanks Yeah I'm not feeling Rave at all. I might try and swatch Como. I wasn't interested in it before, but the swatches :eyelove:


 Rave looks pasty and lifeless IMO but Como gives life haha


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 17, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> I want vintage asap. How beautiful is that purple.


  Vintage is a gem yes


----------



## jaymuse (Jun 17, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Rave looks pasty and lifeless IMO but Como gives life haha


LOL! Decision made!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 17, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> LOL! Decision made!


 Glad I could help  it's gonna look good with a simple black graphic liner on the eyes and Topaz on those cheeks with a soft gold blended in... Matter of fact I'm doing that look tomorrow haha


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 17, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Vintage is a gem yes





jaymuse said:


> LOL! Decision made!


  I totally agree. I am not a big fan of ABH but I do like Vintage. Get it. oke:


----------



## Chuchie (Jun 17, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Vintage is a gem yes


  I've been looking for a true-to-color rich purple. Looks like this may be a go.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 18, 2015)

Hey people,  Stila is having a Summer 2015 collection sale, TODAY ONLY, offering 25% off items ONLY in the summer collection and Ebates is offering 4% cash back on ur purchase. If u were thinking about buying Como or Venezia here is ur opportunity to get a deal! Enter SUMMER25 at checkout to get the deal and use ur Ebates account if u have one for the cash back


----------



## jaymuse (Jun 18, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Hey people, Stila is having a Summer 2015 collection sale, TODAY ONLY, offering 25% off items ONLY in the summer collection and Ebates is offering 4% cash back on ur purchase. If u were thinking about buying Como or Venezia here is ur opportunity to get a deal! Enter SUMMER25 at checkout to get the deal and use ur Ebates account if u have one for the cash back


 


  Ordering now lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 18, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Hey people, Stila is having a Summer 2015 collection sale, TODAY ONLY, offering 25% off items ONLY in the summer collection and Ebates is offering 4% cash back on ur purchase. If u were thinking about buying Como or Venezia here is ur opportunity to get a deal! Enter SUMMER25 at checkout to get the deal and use ur Ebates account if u have one for the cash back


  What do you recommend I buy?


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 18, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Ordering now lol


 Ur gonna order Como right??? It's gonna look gorgeous on u


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 18, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> What do you recommend I buy?


 Como, it's right up ur alley trust me


----------



## jaymuse (Jun 18, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Ur gonna order Como right??? It's gonna look gorgeous on u


I got Como, Amalfi, and Bella. Shipping was free above $50 and my Total came out to $49.50. But Stila still hooked ya girl up and shipping was free! And I got eBates too so I am one happy girl right now!

  Thanks so much for the tip on the sale and the swatches of Como!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 18, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Como, it's right up ur alley trust me


  Yeah, but I have LUV.


----------



## stormborn (Jun 18, 2015)

Lmao @ the Finding Nemo meme


----------



## crystalzi (Jun 20, 2015)

Anyone pick up a blue lipstick from jeffree star today? I got blue velvet and unicorn blood.


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 21, 2015)

My PZC order of Vamp and Sea Witch should be here soon and I'm so pumped. It cleared customs today and went to a sorting facility, I'm really hoping they deliver it tomorrow!


----------



## lipstickandbows (Jun 22, 2015)

I was the one who was originally worried about my PZC order. I received my lipstick about 3 days after I received the paypal processing notice, so I was worried for no reason! Sea Witch is probably my favorite purchase to date. In fact, I am kicking myself because I should have ordered more than one lipstick! Sea witch is the perfect matte blue which stayed on for about 6.5 hours, after eating and drinking, and at the end it STILL looked like it was freshly applied. I am CRAZY impressed that it stayed on longer than my KVD. As soon as I save up the money, I am going to order like 5 of their other colors. I'm super stoked that my order worked out and I found my new holy grail liquid lipstick!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 22, 2015)

Was going through my little liquid lipstick collection and realized I seem to have a thing for this type of shade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 L to R: MUFE Aqua Rouge #3, OFRA Mocha, and KVD Lolita. :sigh:


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 22, 2015)

lipstickandbows said:


> I was the one who was originally worried about my PZC order. I received my lipstick about 3 days after I received the paypal processing notice, so I was worried for no reason! Sea Witch is probably my favorite purchase to date. In fact, I am kicking myself because I should have ordered more than one lipstick! Sea witch is the perfect matte blue which stayed on for about 6.5 hours, after eating and drinking, and at the end it STILL looked like it was freshly applied. I am CRAZY impressed that it stayed on longer than my KVD. As soon as I save up the money, I am going to order like 5 of their other colors. I'm super stoked that my order worked out and I found my new holy grail liquid lipstick!


  Oooh Sea Witch and Vamp were delivered to me and are waiting for me now...can't wait to try them on. You should try 3 Witches, its GORGEOUS


----------



## stormborn (Jun 22, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Was going through my little liquid lipstick collection and realized I seem to have a thing for this type of shade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Because they are gorgeous!   





thefbomb said:


> Oooh Sea Witch and Vamp were delivered to me and are waiting for me now...can't wait to try them on. You should try 3 Witches, its GORGEOUS


  Girl that blue is awesome on you. I wanna see it paired with silver sparkles!


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 22, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Because they are gorgeous! Girl that blue is awesome on you. I wanna see it paired with silver sparkles!


 Thanks! It would probably look bomb with some silver sparkles!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jun 22, 2015)

lipstickandbows said:


> I was the one who was originally worried about my PZC order. I received my lipstick about 3 days after I received the paypal processing notice, so I was worried for no reason! Sea Witch is probably my favorite purchase to date. In fact, I am kicking myself because I should have ordered more than one lipstick! Sea witch is the perfect matte blue which stayed on for about 6.5 hours, after eating and drinking, and at the end it STILL looked like it was freshly applied. I am CRAZY impressed that it stayed on longer than my KVD. As soon as I save up the money, I am going to order like 5 of their other colors. I'm super stoked that my order worked out and I found my new holy grail liquid lipstick!


  You have to get black cat and 3 witches! Pretty zombie are my favorite liquid lipsticks too. I have sea witch black cat 3 wirches zombettie and dahlia I still need to get blue moon potion #9 and vamp.


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Jun 22, 2015)

Anyone picking up any of the new colourpop liquid lippies? I have my eyes on Pacific and Succulent.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Jun 22, 2015)

NaniLovesMAC said:


> Anyone picking up any of the new colourpop liquid lippies? I have my eyes on Pacific and Succulent.


  I'm thinking of picking up 7 to start with. Succulent being one of them. It looks gorg! I hope I love them all, though.


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Jun 22, 2015)

I hope I love it too! So curious about the formula with all this hype. I wasn't crazy about ABH and JFStar formulas I hope I like these better. 





slowlikehoney said:


> I'm thinking of picking up 7 to start with. Succulent being one of them. It looks gorg! I hope I love them all, though.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 23, 2015)

NaniLovesMAC said:


> Anyone picking up any of the new colourpop liquid lippies? I have my eyes on Pacific and Succulent.


  Absolutely. My list has grown from five to 10.


----------



## Bubek07 (Jun 23, 2015)

NaniLovesMAC said:


> Anyone picking up any of the new colourpop liquid lippies? I have my eyes on Pacific and Succulent.


  my WL is:

  donut
  mars
  ouiji
  midi
  solow
  highball
  1st base


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 23, 2015)

My new and revised list now includes:

  Bunble
  Zipper
  Lychee
  Drive-In
  Mars
  Highball (maybe)
  Creeper
  Avenue
  Tulle

  HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Jun 23, 2015)

Great list! I want, Trap, Midi, Donut, Bumble, Succulent and Pacific. But I'm going to buy one first, probably Pacific and try out the formula first. 





Vandekamp said:


> My new and revised list now includes:  Bunble Zipper Lychee Drive-In Mars Highball (maybe) Creeper Avenue Tulle  HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 23, 2015)

NaniLovesMAC said:


> Great list! I want, Trap, Midi, Donut, Bumble, Succulent and Pacific. But I'm going to buy one first, probably Pacific and try out the formula first.


  You are probably right especially after reading Temptalia's latest blog. I may start with Bumble first.


----------



## Shars (Jun 24, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> My new and revised list now includes:
> 
> Bunble
> Zipper
> ...


  Our lists are more or less the same. My tentative list is:

  Trap
  Solow
  Lychee/Drive-In
  Mars/Highball
  Succulent
  Avenue
  Limbo
  Tulle

  My maybes are:

  1st Base
  Bumble (which reminds me of LC Riot)
  See Saw
  Koala
  Zipper
  Buds


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> Our lists are more or less the same. My tentative list is:  Trap Solow Lychee/Drive-In Mars/Highball Succulent Avenue Limbo Tulle  My maybes are:  1st Base Bumble (which reminds me of LC Riot) See Saw Koala Zipper Buds


  You are right. I hope their supply meets the demand. Fingers crossed.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 24, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> You are right. I hope their supply meets the demand. Fingers crossed.


 More liquid lippies Middy??? I thought u were on a diet lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 24, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> More liquid lippies Middy??? I thought u were on a diet lol


  True. True. However, these are liquid mattes AND they are only $6. Lol.


----------



## Shars (Jun 24, 2015)

L-R: Seesaw, Koala (*switched on medium skin), Drive-In, Lychee, Zipper, Tulle, Limbo, Avenue, LAX!
  *edited typo*


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> L-R: Seesaw, Koala (witched on medium skin), Drive-In, Lychee, Zipper, Tulle, Limbo, Avenue, LAX!


  Wow. All of the shades look amazing on all skin tones.  I don't think we can go wrong. Lol.


----------



## Indieprincess (Jun 24, 2015)

My revised list is Midi, Trap, Drive-In, Succulent, Tulle, Mars, 1st Base.


----------



## Shars (Jun 24, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Wow. All of the shades look amazing on all skin tones. I don't think we can go wrong. Lol.


  I don't think we can either. I just want to see Koala on some brown beauty's lips now. lol


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 24, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> True. True. However, these are liquid mattes AND they are only $6. Lol.


 AND they look beautiful so y not!? Lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 25, 2015)

South Florida Ladies Ricky's NYC on Lincoln Rd is carrying LA Splash liquid lippies in store!!!! They also have testers out of all the colors that LA Splash is offering. So if you were curious about a color and wondered would it would look like on your skin tone before buying, hurry down and check them out. The display looked fresh. Like they put it out this week.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 25, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> South Florida Ladies Ricky's NYC on Lincoln Rd is carrying LA Splash liquid lippies in store!!!! They also have testers out of all the colors that LA Splash is offering. So if you were curious about a color and wondered would it would look like on your skin tone before buying, hurry down and check them out. The display looked fresh. Like they put it out this week.


  YES!!!!! Thank you for this heads up! I'm in tallahassee for school, but am going home to south florida for july 4th weekend! I'll have to make the trip. Even if to just see colors in person. I have a list I want to get but am nervous about how the colors actually look. Maybe even pick them up in store if they're in stock.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 25, 2015)

Shars said:


> I don't think we can either. I just want to see Koala on some brown beauty's lips now. lol


  Unfortunately the website is not working.


----------



## beauteblogueur (Jun 29, 2015)

Got my Jeffree Star blue's today. Really impressed with the shipping, 10 days from ordering to receiving them in Oz is pretty great, especially for a small brand.  Swatches: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Love them all. Jawbreaker's a crazy fun colour, Blue Velvet is such a rich vibrant blue and Abused is probably my fave. That purple tinge makes it really special and a bit more wearable than it might seem. I was going to do comparison swatches but the blues I have (OCC RX, LASplash Vindictive, Illamasqua Vendetta and MAC Matte Royal) aren't even close to being dupes for any of these.


----------



## tamara4uelite (Jun 29, 2015)

Has anyone tried the liquid lippies from colorpop?


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 29, 2015)

tamara4uelite said:


> Has anyone tried the liquid lippies from colorpop?


  There's talk about them in the colourpop thread


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 1, 2015)

I think I'm going to skip the colourpop ones, I haven't heard enough raves to justify paying in USD, paying duties (maybe) and $15 shipping.  So I guess I'll just wait for the Kat ones or something else


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 1, 2015)

Does anyone here have LC Pansy??? Its on sale for $10 but Id like to see a swatch before ordering... Rave is on sale too on the LC website


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 1, 2015)

Just wondering what everyones fave brand of LLs is?


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 1, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Does anyone here have LC Pansy??? Its on sale for $10 but Id like to see a swatch before ordering... Rave is on sale too on the LC website


  This picture was in the LC thread. It's from Tahlia. I have Pansy and I definitely recommend it.  http://cdn.specktra.net/a/ad/900x900px-LL-ade64845_image.jpeg  





thefbomb said:


> Just wondering what everyones fave brand of LLs is?


  My favorite is Dose of Colors. I wish they had more colors, though.   I got my Coloured Raine order of Fete & 24seven today. Only took four days. I'm impressed at how fast the set and they aren't runny at all. They are darker on me than in their lip swatches, though. I want to get a couple more if they don't sell out by next week.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 1, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> This picture was in the LC thread. It's from Tahlia. I have Pansy and I definitely recommend it.  http://cdn.specktra.net/a/ad/900x900px-LL-ade64845_image.jpeg My favorite is Dose of Colors. I wish they had more colors, though.   I got my Coloured Raine order of Fete & 24seven today. Only took four days. I'm impressed at how fast the set and they aren't runny at all. They are darker on me than in their lip swatches, though. I want to get a couple more if they don't sell out by next week.


 Thanx girl i ordered Pansy and Utopia for $10 a piece and $5.95 shipping


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 1, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I think I'm going to skip the colourpop ones, I haven't heard enough raves to justify paying in USD, paying duties (maybe) and $15 shipping.  So I guess I'll just wait for the Kat ones or something else


  That's cuz not enough people have received them yet.


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 1, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> That's cuz not enough people have received them yet.


 Perhaps, but I haven't heard that much good from people who have received theirs. Who knows though, I may change my mind


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 5, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Just wondering what everyones fave brand of LLs is?


   So far Kat von D... Though id love to try ABH & colourpop but its kinda hard getting them.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 5, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Just wondering what everyones fave brand of LLs is?


  KVD.


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 7, 2015)

Sorry just ignore this just realized I posted in the wrong thread!


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Jul 7, 2015)

So pretty!!





thefbomb said:


> Mi Vida Loca Remix colours... I don't really wear eyeshade but I want it lol


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Jul 7, 2015)

So far KVDs liquid lipsticks and LCs are my favorite formula. Wasn't real crazy over the Anastasia's or Jeffree Stars liquid lippies. I need to try out colourpop when they restock! 





thefbomb said:


> Just wondering what everyones fave brand of LLs is?


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 15, 2015)

NaniLovesMAC said:


> So far KVDs liquid lipsticks and LCs are my favorite formula. Wasn't real crazy over the Anastasia's or Jeffree Stars liquid lippies. I need to try out colourpop when they restock!


 I haven't tried out the ones from JS but I also really like KVD and LC liquid lipsticks.     Just wondering if anyone has tried the matte glosses from LA Girl?


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Jul 15, 2015)

I have! I have the color Fluer. The formula is really tacky, it felt like it never really dried down. It stayed all day and didn't crack or wear off badly but when I pressed my lips together my lips would stick together, ha! 





thefbomb said:


> I haven't tried out the ones from JS but I also really like KVD and LC liquid lipsticks.     Just wondering if anyone has tried the matte glosses from LA Girl?


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 16, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I haven't tried out the ones from JS but I also really like KVD and LC liquid lipsticks.     Just wondering if anyone has tried the matte glosses from LA Girl?





NaniLovesMAC said:


> I have! I have the color Fluer. The formula is really tacky, it felt like it never really dried down. It stayed all day and didn't crack or wear off badly but when I pressed my lips together my lips would stick together, ha!


   What nani said. They always feel sticky so annoying i gave em away


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 16, 2015)

NaniLovesMAC said:


> I have! I have the color Fluer. The formula is really tacky, it felt like it never really dried down. It stayed all day and didn't crack or wear off badly but when I pressed my lips together my lips would stick together, ha!





Bubek07 said:


> What nani said. They always feel sticky so annoying i gave em away


 That definitely sounds annoying so I think I'll pass


----------



## sagehen (Jul 16, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> That definitely sounds annoying so I think I'll pass


  I am adding my 2 cents. I didn't like the LA Girl Matte Gloss or whatever it is called either. It never dried down, was patchy on (I tried a dark shade) and faded on me within a few hours. Didn't even leave a stain. Pass.


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 16, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I am adding my 2 cents. I didn't like the LA Girl Matte Gloss or whatever it is called either. It never dried down, was patchy on (I tried a dark shade) and faded on me within a few hours. Didn't even leave a stain. Pass.


  I saw some swatches of the darker shades and they looked ROUGH but 1 or 2 I liked but after what you all have said I will pass! save my $8


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 17, 2015)

I just picked up KVD Damned and Ayesha!!!  With flash


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 17, 2015)

Lime Crime Pansy


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 17, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I just picked up KVD Damned and Ayesha!!!  With flash


 Miss Ayesha might be going back! Was hoping she would be more pink or brighter. She duller and darker w/o flash or IRL


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 17, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Lime Crime Pansy


  Love, love Pansy on you.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 17, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  Thanks for sharing. These pastel shades are too light for me.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 17, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Love, love Pansy on you.


 Thanx girl


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 17, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Thanx girl


  Your avatar is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 18, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Your avatar is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ompom:


 Awww ur sweet! I tried to PM u about KVD Damned being a liquid version dupe of TTT but the system was acting funny


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 18, 2015)

Ya know... After a day of liquid lipsticks my lips r on fire... I wore LC Pansy all day then KVD Damned all nite! I am soaking this smoocher in some serious Carmex till tomorrow afternoon atleast lol  I'll be honest LC and KVD lippies wear better than ABH because they don't crack and crumble... LC's  r the smoothest and most comfortable overall IMO


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 18, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Awww ur sweet! I tried to PM u about KVD Damned being a liquid version dupe of TTT but the system was acting funny


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 18, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Ya know... After a day of liquid lipsticks my lips r on fire... I wore LC Pansy all day then KVD Damned all nite! I am soaking this smoocher in some serious Carmex till tomorrow afternoon atleast lol  I'll be honest LC and KVD lippies wear better than ABH because they don't crack and crumble... LC's  r the smoothest and most comfortable overall IMO


  I agree. Lime Crime and KVD lipsticks are the best. The formula is better and it wears much longer than ABH. I will never buy another Dose of Color or ABH. I hope the Colorpop liquid mattes are just as good as the KVD and LC ones.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 18, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Aren't you sweet. I do have two Talk That Talk lipsticks and Six6Six. Eugenie is on the way. It may not be an exact dupe but it's in the color family. Lol.


 U couldn't resist Eugenie! She's pretty I'm sure u will be pleased


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 18, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I agree. Lime Crime and KVD lipsticks are the best. The formula is better and it wears much longer than ABH. I will never buy another Dose of Color or ABH. I hope the Colorpop liquid mattes are just as good as the KVD and LC ones.


 I still want Trust Issues tho lol... The colors r pretty but they r crumbly if u put too much on...if u don't put more on sometimes they r patchy! I have to figure this out cuz it could be me lol


----------



## sagehen (Jul 18, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I still want Trust Issues tho lol... The colors r pretty but they r crumbly if u put too much on...if u don't put more on sometimes they r patchy! I have to figure this out cuz it could be me lol


 Trust Issues is beautiful in the tube. I plan to try that one first out of the ABH lipsticks I have just bought. Then paint. The shimmer calls to me.  I thiught you liked ABH lipsticks....wasn't that you who posted a photo wearing Potion in this thread?


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 18, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Trust Issues is beautiful in the tube. I plan to try that one first out of the ABH lipsticks I have just bought. Then paint. The shimmer calls to me.  I thiught you liked ABH lipsticks....wasn't that you who posted a photo wearing Potion in this thread?


 I was wearing Vintage... I like the colors but I need to figure out a way to get a smoother application with fewer coats... The formula does get crumbly but that could be the way I'm applying it


----------



## sagehen (Jul 18, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I was wearing Vintage... I like the colors but I need to figure out a way to get a smoother application with fewer coats... The formula does get crumbly but that could be the way I'm applying it


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 18, 2015)

sagehen said:


> My bad about the shade. Definitely not just you. I got Unicorn and Craft from the summer and had this issue. I got some from the fall collections because I love the shades and am hoping to have a return to my original feelings about the ABH lipsticks.


 No problem... I'm not sure if it's the formula or my inexperience with liquid lippies... I haven't had these issues with LC or KVD but ABH does indeed gimme crumbling issues


----------



## CarlaSouza (Jul 18, 2015)

hey guys,
  I was wondering.. has anybody purchased gerard cosmetics hydra matte lipsticks? 
  Are they any good? And comparing to other formulas, which one are they close to ? 
  Thanks!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 19, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> U couldn't resist Eugenie! She's pretty I'm sure u will be pleased


  I am super excited. I can't wait. It should be here this week.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 19, 2015)

CarlaSouza said:


> hey guys, I was wondering.. has anybody purchased gerard cosmetics hydra matte lipsticks?  Are they any good? And comparing to other formulas, which one are they close to ?  Thanks!


  I did buy one shade. I can't think of the name now. It's like a cheap drug store brand. I will not purchase from them again.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 19, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I was wearing Vintage... I like the colors but I need to figure out a way to get a smoother application with fewer coats... The formula does get crumbly but that could be the way I'm applying it


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Vintage is the only ABH shade I will wear. The formula still sucks though. What do you think of Dose of Color?


 Does urs get crumbly??? I haven't tried Dose of Colors...


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 19, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Does urs get crumbly??? I haven't tried Dose of Colors...


  Yes. It just doesn't seem to last more than two hours even if you don't eat or drink anything.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Yes. It just doesn't seem to last more than two hours even if you don't eat or drink anything.


 U have a point madam! I just sat here n  thought about it lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 19, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> U have a point madam! I just sat here n  thought about it lol


  IMO ABH is a Complete waste of money.


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 21, 2015)

can anyone compare abh sweet talker & kvd mother?


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Jul 21, 2015)

My favorite liquid lipsticks are from Lime Crime (I know - ugh, but they are that good), Jeffree Star, Coloured Raine, Girlactik, Stila, Kat Von D, Lise Watier and now Milani.

The worst one I've tried has to beABH (in terms of the formulation). It's a shame because the color range are beautiful.


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 21, 2015)

Bubek07 said:


> can anyone compare abh sweet talker & kvd mother?


  i can swatch them later on tonight, if no on else does by then!


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 21, 2015)

can an


thefbomb said:


> i can swatch them later on tonight, if no on else does by then!


  :*
  that would be greate


----------



## Melrose (Jul 21, 2015)

Does anyone own ABH Veronica? I want to know if I own anything similar. Thanks for your help ladies


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 21, 2015)

Bubek07 said:


> can an :* that would be greate









  Sorry for the wait! And my horribly dry hands.  ST is on the left and Mother on the right. They are noticibly different on me!


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Jul 21, 2015)

TheLadyDanger said:


> My favorite liquid lipsticks are from Lime Crime (I know - ugh, but they are that good), Jeffree Star, Coloured Raine, Girlactik, Stila, Kat Von D, Lise Watier *and now Milani*.   The worst one I've tried has to beABH (in terms of the formulation). It's a shame because the color range are beautiful.


  I picked up Embrace and Flirt  Girl, embrace is everything I'm going to do a full day test tomorrow on it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Left: Tiana (lasplash) Top: flirt (Milani)Bottom: Embrace (Milani) Right: Faline (lasplash)


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 23, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> ST is on the left and Mother on the right. They are noticibly different on me!


  woooow
  mother looks soooo purple compared to ST
  tnx though


----------



## Sandy072 (Jul 26, 2015)

Top: limecrime faded, kvd lovesick (big swatch) Under that is Stila patina, kvd mother  faded is darker and a bit more purple than lovesick. Patina is a smudge darker.  I feel like I have something similar to mother but I can't remember what it is LOL  Right column is abh craft, sephora blackberry sorbet and nyx Copenhagen. Blackberry sorbet is more purple and darker than craft


----------



## JemSiwo (Jul 29, 2015)

Folks, the Color Pop ultra matte lippies are back in stock a bit earlier than they'd said! I just ordered a few.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 29, 2015)

JemSiwo said:


> Folks, the Color Pop ultra matte lippies are back in stock a bit earlier than they'd said! I just ordered a few.


  Thank you.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 29, 2015)

Lasplash Lovegood over MAC Spice liner


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2015)

Launching August 15th with a restock of Unicorn Blood & Celebrity Skin
  Noon pst, also free shipping will be offered that day only for all US orders.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 29, 2015)

^ Posh Spice is beautiful! Might have to pick that one up.


----------



## ellemarie (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm keeping a tab open for each Jeffree shade I want and will start refreshing them a little before noon. I almost bought Celebrity Skin for $30 off eBay. So glad I didn't jump the gun.


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 15, 2015)

Just bought Posh Spice, Anna Nicole, Abused, Red Rum and backed up Unicorn Blood.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Aug 15, 2015)

I got Abused and I'm Royalty. I was thinking about blow pony but those pastel purples always make my teeth look so yellow.


----------



## Mayanas (Aug 15, 2015)

I found all the Milani amore matte lip at cvs now, but i bought only 6. I hope i like them everyone says are good.


----------



## ellemarie (Aug 17, 2015)

Jeffree lipsticks already shipped! That's ridiculously fast.


----------



## Shars (Aug 17, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Just bought Posh Spice, Anna Nicole, Abused, Red Rum and backed up Unicorn Blood.


  Do you have any of his other lippies Yazmin? I want the original Celebrity!


----------



## Chuchie (Aug 17, 2015)

How is the formula of JeffreeStar's liquid lipsticks? I did a spur of the moment purchase of blue velvet & abused simply because of the free shipping that I stumbled upon. I didn't even know he was launching any new lippies.


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Aug 17, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> I did a spur of the moment purchase of blue velvet & abused simply because of the free shipping that I stumbled upon. I didn't even know he was launching any new lippies.


It's one of my favorite formulas when it comes to liquid lipsticks. It feels very similar with Kat Von D's, Once dry, it does not feel tacky or crumble up.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Aug 17, 2015)

ellemarie said:


> Jeffree lipsticks already shipped! That's ridiculously fast.


 I made 4 orders i kept going back and ordering another lol anyway the 3 orders I placed last shipped but my first order hasn't shipped yet my first order was abused and I'm royalty and abused is the one I want most hopefully it ships soon! I also got blow pony posh spice s d jawbreaker but those all shipped I was considering blue velvet but I have sea witch from pretty zombie and they look too close to have both.


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 17, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Just bought Posh Spice, Anna Nicole, Abused, Red Rum and backed up Unicorn Blood.
> Do you have any of his other lippies Yazmin? I want the original Celebrity!


I have Celebrity Skin and Unicorn Blood. I have to wear a liner with Celebrity Skin or it looks like I have 'crack-ho' lips in flash pictures, lol.


----------



## blondie929 (Aug 17, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I got Abused and I'm Royalty. I was thinking about blow pony but those pastel purples always make my teeth look so yellow.


  I buy from this etsy shop that specializes in dupes for all kinds of liquid lipsticks and they are great I have like 5 of her dupes and the formula on them is good too they take a couple minutes to fully dry but they are only 10 bucks each her etsy shop is givemeglow she does all kinds of things and her dupe for abused is on sale for 5 bucks! She post coupon codes on IG a lot too. Just in case you or anyone else was interested lol


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm  curious do you all prefer the colourpop liquid lipsticks or the LA Splash ones?


----------



## Shars (Aug 18, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I have Celebrity Skin and Unicorn Blood. I have to wear a liner with Celebrity Skin or it looks like I have 'crack-ho' lips in flash pictures, lol.


  Damn. I thought Celebrity Skin was the one they were saying is a good nude for us brown girls. Did I miss it up with another shade?


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> Damn. I thought Celebrity Skin was the one they were saying is a good nude for us brown girls. Did I miss it up with another shade?


I love Celebrity Skin! One coat is fine on me with MAC Chestnut in the corners. It only comes off too bright if I use 2+ layers. Then I really need to use a liner all over


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> Damn. I thought Celebrity Skin was the one they were saying is a good nude for us brown girls. Did I miss it up with another shade?


  I think it is a good nude for us brown girls. I have a particularly pigmented upper lip, which is also slightly uneven as it approaches the outer corners, so for lighter shades, I have to 'adjust' to make it work for me. One thing I haven't tried is cleaning up the edges _with_ concealer, which may make a huge difference for me.  My nude shades are a bit scattered about at the moment so at one point I will coral them, play with them in one go and see what works best for me.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 19, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> So pretty!


  who are these by? They are nice!


----------



## sagehen (Aug 19, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> who are these by? They are nice!


 pbi: those are LASplash shades


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 19, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> who are these by? They are nice!


  LA Splash!!


----------



## Chuchie (Aug 20, 2015)

TheLadyDanger said:


> It's one of my favorite formulas when it comes to liquid lipsticks. It feels very similar with Kat Von D's, Once dry, it does not feel tacky or crumble up.


  Glad to hear! I'm already planning a second purchased based on lippies I don't even have in my possession yet. Lol.  





stephshopaholic said:


> I made 4 orders i kept going back and ordering another lol anyway the 3 orders I placed last shipped but my first order hasn't shipped yet my first order was abused and I'm royalty and abused is the one I want most hopefully it ships soon! I also got blow pony posh spice s d jawbreaker but those all shipped I was considering blue velvet but I have sea witch from pretty zombie and they look too close to have both.


  Still no shipping confirmation either. It's making me anxious. That order also includes abused as well.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Aug 20, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> Glad to hear! I'm already planning a second purchased based on lippies I don't even have in my possession yet. Lol. Still no shipping confirmation either. It's making me anxious. That order also includes abused as well.


 I finally got mine yesterday! Hopefully you get yours soon my abused will be here Saturday along with posh spice and I'm royalty and I have blow pony and jawbreaker coming tomorrow


----------



## ellemarie (Aug 21, 2015)

The applicators are unique. I really like them. It's easy to control.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Aug 21, 2015)

Wow I'm wearing my jeffree star posh spice for the first time today I love it the formula is thin and not flaky the applicator made it so easy to apply and get a nice line and it lasted all day with minor fading at corners of my mouth. Love these so far will definitely buy more in the future.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Aug 22, 2015)

Jeffree Star Abused


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 24, 2015)

New shade alert!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2015)

Yazmin said:


>


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 24, 2015)

Yazmin said:


>


  I am REALLY excited for Dominatrix! I love brown lipstick.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 24, 2015)

Yazmin said:


>


----------



## alexisweaver (Aug 25, 2015)

Yazmin said:


>


Now that I LOVE!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 25, 2015)

I wish brown lipsticks look flattering on me. I'm afraid it will look like mud on me.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 25, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I wish brown lipsticks look flattering on me. I'm afraid it will look like mud on me.


  same here, I'm going to go try on Antique Velvet to get an idea.  
  It is so funny but in the 90s I was looking for htis brown. MAC photo didn't do me justice.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 26, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> same here, I'm going to go try on Antique Velvet to get an idea.
> It is so funny but in the 90s I was looking for htis brown. MAC photo didn't do me justice.


Antique Velvet looked like mud on me too unfortunately. 
  I hope it looks much better on you than it did on me. Do you have Fixed on Drama. For some reason it pulls me brown than red on me and it looks great.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


I knew you would love this vampy shade, Dolly.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Aug 27, 2015)

Jeffree Star Blow Pony so much better than lime crime rave this one is actually lavender not pink lavender. Very vibrant and pretty in person.


----------



## DMcG9 (Aug 27, 2015)

I've finally received a few LA Splash liquid lippies that were on back order due to their factory fire. The colours are great but that initial scent really sucks. At least it dissipates. However, it is the moisture sucking trait that bothers me the most as it makes me want to remove the product when my lips start to feel like they are desiccating.
Do any of you moisturize with a balm or MAC Prep + Prime Lip before applying them? If so, does that work? Apart from MAC P+P what other balm brands are working for you?


----------



## Shars (Aug 27, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> I've finally received a few LA Splash liquid lippies that were on back order due to their factory fire. The colours are great but that initial scent really sucks. At least it dissipates. However, it is the moisture sucking trait that bothers me the most as it makes me want to remove the product when my lips start to feel like they are desiccating.
> Do any of you moisturize with a balm or MAC Prep + Prime Lip before applying them? If so, does that work? Apart from MAC P+P what other balm brands are working for you?


  I always use the Jack Black lip balm. It does wonders and doesn't mess with the formula for these. I do think the scent is rather horrid as well!! Smells a bit chemical-ly.


----------



## Chuchie (Aug 27, 2015)

Shars said:


> I always use the Jack Black lip balm. It does wonders and doesn't mess with the formula for these. I do think the scent is rather horrid as well!! Smells a bit chemical-ly.


  I second Jack Black. It's expensive for what it is.. but it works and is ultra- moisturizing.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Aug 28, 2015)

I have jack black lip balm too I also like the yu-be lip balm to put under liquid lipsticks.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 28, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> I've finally received a few LA Splash liquid lippies that were on back order due to their factory fire. The colours are great but that initial scent really sucks. At least it dissipates. However, it is the moisture sucking trait that bothers me the most as it makes me want to remove the product when my lips start to feel like they are desiccating.  Do any of you moisturize with a balm or MAC Prep + Prime Lip before applying them? If so, does that work? Apart from MAC P+P what other balm brands are working for you?





Shars said:


> I always use the Jack Black lip balm. It does wonders and doesn't mess with the formula for these. I do think the scent is rather horrid as well!! Smells a bit chemical-ly.





Chuchie said:


> I second Jack Black. It's expensive for what it is.. but it works and is ultra- moisturizing.





stephshopaholic said:


> I have jack black lip balm too I also like the yu-be lip balm to put under liquid lipsticks.


Huge Jack Black fan. It's pricier than some people want to pay but it works very well and it really lasts because it doesn't take much. I've seen people complain about the $7 for JB but pay well over $20 for Bite's lip mask...which honestly works no better than JB.


----------



## Jayjayy (Aug 28, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> I've finally received a few LA Splash liquid lippies that were on back order due to their factory fire. The colours are great but that initial scent really sucks. At least it dissipates. However, it is the moisture sucking trait that bothers me the most as it makes me want to remove the product when my lips start to feel like they are desiccating.
> Do any of you moisturize with a balm or MAC Prep + Prime Lip before applying them? If so, does that work? Apart from MAC P+P what other balm brands are working for you?


  I can attest to the MAC Prep + Prime Lip working great. Its the only way I can wear my Kat Von D liquid lipsticks. I don't know if it necessarily helps the product last any longer than it would if adhered to bare lips, but it provides a smooth base to get the color on evenly before it dries...it also gives me longer wear time before my lips get that painfully dry, get-this-crap-off-right-now feeling. I really like it.


----------



## ellemarie (Aug 28, 2015)

Jeffree Star's I'm Nude is re-stocking in less than two weeks as per his IG. I think after I get it I'll be done buying lip stuff for a while. Um, unless I see really great swatches of the Androgyny shade coming out. Then I'm in trouble.


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm so indecisive, I'm trying to decide if I should get the LC velvetines I'm missing or if I should try something new like the liquid lipstick from the balm, dose of colours, la splash or colourpop or if I should just wait and splurge on 1 Christian Louboutin lipstick (though I know I'll get myself one for Xmas)


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 30, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I'm so indecisive, I'm trying to decide if I should get the LC velvetines I'm missing or if I should try something new like the liquid lipstick from the balm, dose of colours, la splash or colourpop or if I should just wait and splurge on 1 Christian Louboutin lipstick (though I know I'll get myself one for Xmas)


  I suggest Dose of Colors.


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 30, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I suggest Dose of Colors.


 I've certainly been eyeing then for a long time!


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 30, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I suggest Dose of Colors.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 30, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I've certainly been eyeing then for a long time!


 oke:


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 30, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> oke:


 What shades do you suggest? Which are your fav?


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 30, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> What shades do you suggest? Which are your fav?


  I have all of them except Purple Rain, Merlot and Truffle (Coral Crush is on the way). My two favorites are Kiss of Fire & Berry Me 2. You can't go wrong with any color, though b/c the formula is great.


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 30, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I have all of them except Purple Rain, Merlot and Truffle (Coral Crush is on the way). My two favorites are Kiss of Fire & Berry Me 2. You can't go wrong with any color, though b/c the formula is great.


  I have Coral Crush, Truffle, Pinky Promise, Berry Me 2, and Kiss of Fire. My favorite is KoF, hands down! Love it. It sees the most use out of all of them. Actually I haven't posted swatch photos of the two new ones yet. I should go do that.


----------



## NightAtTheOpera (Aug 31, 2015)

2 questions

  1)My friends and I bought a bunch of LA Splash lipsticks and they all have these air bubble gaps in them. Is that weird? And just a little background info we bought them at the end of may and only got them now. No not an LA Splash thing, but we shipped them to the US because it was cheaper and we couldn't get them until a few days ago. I'm am almost %100 sure they have been on their sides for almost 2 months. Could that cause it?

  2)One of the tubes has a smudge of lipstick on the lid like someone tried to wipe it off the side. Safety seal is still there and intact, and these were all purchased through their website. It's still fine to use right? I'm just asking because I'm weird about things like these. It's not even mine(it's one of my friends I bought with) and I'm still concerned 

  ETA: You can see the gaps in this photo and if you look hard enough the smudge on Inflamed's lid(more noticeable in person)


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 31, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I have Coral Crush, Truffle, Pinky Promise, Berry Me 2, and Kiss of Fire. My favorite is KoF, hands down! Love it. It sees the most use out of all of them. Actually I haven't posted swatch photos of the two new ones yet. I should go do that.


 
  Thanks ladies!


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 31, 2015)

I just bought 7 (would've been 8 had they not sold out of 1 of hem) of the new NYX liquid suede cream lipsticks. #lipstickaddict


----------



## leonah (Sep 1, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I just bought 7 (would've been 8 had they not sold out of 1 of hem) of the new NYX liquid suede cream lipsticks. #lipstickaddict


  let me know how they are


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 1, 2015)

leonah said:


> let me know how they are


  Will do! I ordered em last night and they already shipped today! Can't wait!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 2, 2015)

Sandstorm, Orange County, Kitten Heels, Cherry Skies, Vintage, Amethyst, Stone Fox.   I haven't tried them on my lips yet (as they came this afternoon and i was dealing with the cable lady for 5hrs after they arrived), just the hand swatch. But they have a slight paint smell (nothing too horrible, as i can't tolerate anything too strong), but it does fade shortly after application. Once it's dries down (it's NOT smudge-resistant, that's for sure!), it has a light floral stem scent. Not floral itself, but the actual stem of the flowers-that green earthy stem smell if that makes any sense? I'll give em a try tomorrow and this weekend tho!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 2, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Sandstorm, Orange County, Kitten Heels, Cherry Skies, Vintage, Amethyst, Stone Fox.   I haven't tried them on my lips yet (as they came this afternoon and i was dealing with the cable lady for 5hrs after they arrived), just the hand swatch. But they have a slight paint smell (nothing too horrible, as i can't tolerate anything too strong), but it does fade shortly after application. Once it's dries down (it's NOT smudge-resistant, that's for sure!), it has a light floral stem scent. Not floral itself, but the actual stem of the flowers-that green earthy stem smell if that makes any sense? I'll give em a try tomorrow and this weekend tho!


 Thanks Erin! And I get what you mean about that smell!


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 2, 2015)

I want XOXO for sure!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 3, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Thanks Erin! And I get what you mean about that smell!


  Glad it made sense :wink:


----------



## morphomeh (Sep 3, 2015)

Hey all, 

  I am new here, posting for the first time, for my love of liquid lipsticks.
  Wanted to know if anyone knows when are the MAC liquid lipsticks coming out or am I wrong about any MAC liquid lippie at all?

  Thanks x


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 3, 2015)

morphomeh said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am new here, posting for the first time, for my love of liquid lipsticks.
> Wanted to know if anyone knows when are the MAC liquid lipsticks coming out or am I wrong about any MAC liquid lippie at all?
> ...


  I thought someone mentioned this fall. Perhaps one of the MAC MUA on Specktra can give us more details.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 3, 2015)

Hey guys, if you haven't seen @Janice's announcement already, please take a moment to read it. Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will you help save Specktra?


----------



## slowlikehoney (Sep 4, 2015)

I haven't tried any of Ofra's liquid lipsticks but I just bought the new one that Kathleenlights made in collaboration with them. It looks like a nice shade for fall! And it's pretty unique to my collection.


----------



## Jayjayy (Sep 4, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> I haven't tried any of Ofra's liquid lipsticks but I just bought the new one that Kathleenlights made in collaboration with them. It looks like a nice shade for fall! And it's pretty unique to my collection.


  I just bought 3 of them in different colors!! I was really skeptical because of all the sudden YT hype from them sending out massive amount of products, but the brand has a solid rep with professionals. Plus there's a 40% off coupon code LOL


----------



## Mayanas (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes. I got it too.


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 4, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> I just bought 3 of them in different colors!! I was really skeptical because of all the sudden YT hype from them sending out massive amount of products, but the brand has a solid rep with professionals. Plus there's a 40% off coupon code LOL


 Wait there's a 40% off coupon code? I'm suddenly more interested lol


----------



## slowlikehoney (Sep 4, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Wait there's a 40% off coupon code? I'm suddenly more interested lol


  Yep! It's Kathleen40.


----------



## Jayjayy (Sep 5, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Wait there's a 40% off coupon code? I'm suddenly more interested lol


  I used Ipsyofra


----------



## Indieprincess (Sep 5, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I want XOXO for sure!


  My eye is on Brown Sugar and Mysterious.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 5, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> I haven't tried any of Ofra's liquid lipsticks but I just bought the new one that Kathleenlights made in collaboration with them. It looks like a nice shade for fall! And it's pretty unique to my collection.


I love their liquid lipsticks. I got some at TMS Orlando and really loved the staying power and the colors.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Sep 5, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I love their liquid lipsticks. I got some at TMS Orlando and really loved the staying power and the colors.


  Oh, good to hear! I've only seen Kathleen rave about them so far but now I'm even more excited to try them, and I'm tempted to buy more.


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 5, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> I used Ipsyofra





slowlikehoney said:


> Yep! It's Kathleen40.


  Thanks to you both!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 6, 2015)

Has anyone tried the new Milani LE liquid matte lipsticks? They are extremely hard to find. It seems as if each store received two lipsticks of each shade. :headbang:


----------



## Melrose (Sep 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Has anyone tried the new Milani LE liquid matte lipsticks? They are extremely hard to find. It seems as if each store received two lipsticks of each shade. :headbang:


 I've been searching too...to no avail


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 7, 2015)

Melrose said:


> I've been searching too...to no avail


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 8, 2015)

I've been on the hunt for the perfect Halloween/pumpkin orange and this is it. I NEED this. My boycott is definitely over lol


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 8, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> I haven't tried any of Ofra's liquid lipsticks but I just bought the new one that Kathleenlights made in collaboration with them. It looks like a nice shade for fall! And it's pretty unique to my collection.


I purchased this when it launched as well and got a shipping confirmation for it today. I didn't even find out about it until I saw it on advertised on Trendmood's instagram. The color does seem quite unique and perfect for fall so I look forward to getting it and wearing it.


----------



## Mayanas (Sep 8, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Has anyone tried the new Milani LE liquid matte lipsticks? They are extremely hard to find. It seems as if each store received two lipsticks of each shade. :headbang:


   I got 6 of them.  They are amazing. Beloved is very pretty.   I found them at cvs


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I've been on the hunt for the perfect Halloween/pumpkin orange and this is it. I NEED this. My boycott is definitely over lol


I can't even begin to say how awful I know this would look on me. :haha:


----------



## smileyt06 (Sep 8, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I've been on the hunt for the perfect Halloween/pumpkin orange and this is it. I NEED this. My boycott is definitely over lol


  Yasssss this will be mines


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 9, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> I got 6 of them.  They are amazing. Beloved is very pretty.   I found them at cvs


   Trust me. I've been to at least 7-8 CVS. No luck.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 9, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I can't even begin to say how awful I know this would look on me. :haha:


  That makes two of us.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 9, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> I got 6 of them.  They are amazing. Beloved is very pretty.   I found them at cvs


   Flirt is my fav.


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 9, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I can't even begin to say how awful I know this would look on me. :haha:


 You never know!   





smileyt06 said:


> Yasssss this will be mines


 I feel like I literally NEED it lol    Looks like this is up on the website along with Jinx (not available yet), hopefully they'll put up Trouble too and do a fall Trio (they seem to like releasing velvetine trios). I just don't know if I should buy from the LC website or wait and purchase for either DollsKill or Urban Outfitters


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 9, 2015)

Romance is a winner! It is a perfect red for me and the formula is so comfortable. Milani would be remiss to keep these as a limited edition product. They NEED to be made perm.


----------



## shygirl (Sep 9, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Romance is a winner! It is a perfect red for me and the formula is so comfortable...


----------



## Jayjayy (Sep 9, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Has anyone tried the new Milani LE liquid matte lipsticks? They are extremely hard to find. It seems as if each store received two lipsticks of each shade.


  Ahhh I feel you! I happened to find them last week at CVS but only after giving up hope and vowing never to buy Milani again LOL. The formula is outstanding...it's on the thinner side, which can be annoying...but more importantly they're SO comfortable for a liquid lipstick. And completely opaque!

  The packing is the same as the glosses so I've seen a few mixed in the perm display. Its worth checking! Definately grab at least one or two (or six 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 9, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> Ahhh I feel you! I happened to find them last week at CVS but only after giving up hope and vowing never to buy Milani again LOL. The formula is outstanding...it's on the thinner side, which can be annoying...but more importantly they're SO comfortable for a liquid lipstick. And completely opaque!
> 
> The packing is the same as the glosses so I've seen a few mixed in the perm display. Its worth checking! Definately grab at least one or two (or six
> 
> ...


  You found the Unicorn. Lucky you. I have only been able to find Flirt. I had to go to the website and order Adore, Lust, Embrace and pay $8.99. The one I was able to snag at CVS costs me $3.17.


----------



## Mayanas (Sep 9, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Trust me. I've been to at least 7-8 CVS. No luck.





Vandekamp said:


> Flirt is my fav.





Vandekamp said:


> You found the Unicorn. Lucky you. I have only been able to find Flirt. I had to go to the website and order Adore, Lust, Embrace and pay $8.99. The one I was able to snag at CVS costs me $3.17.


  I paid 5.99 and  i got $9 in extrabuck


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 9, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> I paid 5.99 and i got $9 in extrabuck


  Not bad. That's a great deal.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 9, 2015)

They are similar I think that Romance is a richer red. I have Frank-N-Futer. I may take a few days for me to get to my stash to get a comparison swatch.


----------



## ellemarie (Sep 10, 2015)

I was only able to find the darker Milani matte colors. The lightest (Adore) is not for me, so now I just want Beloved. It's sold out even on the Milani website.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 10, 2015)

ellemarie said:


> I was only able to find the darker Milani matte colors. The lightest (Adore) is not for me, so now I just want Beloved. It's sold out even on the Milani website.


  The darker colors are what I want the most. Lucky you.


----------



## Mayanas (Sep 11, 2015)

My Kathleen lippie


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 11, 2015)

I picked up three of the Makeup Revolution Salvation Velvet Lip Lacquers. The colors I picked up are Rebel ( A berry purple), Vamp ( A really dark vampy purple) and Depravity ( A blue toned lavender purple). What can I say I like purples. I will be getting back to you guys soon with a review of how they wear and how the formula feels.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 11, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> My Kathleen lippie


Swatches please!


----------



## NightAtTheOpera (Sep 12, 2015)

LA Splash has failed me. The Raven Claw I bought back in April has started to flake like crazy and it was NEVER like that originally. I went and asked about it on a few facebook groups I'm part of, and I'm not the only person having these issues. So disappointed. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## DMcG9 (Sep 12, 2015)

NightAtTheOpera said:


> LA Splash has failed me. The Raven Claw I bought back in April has started to flake like crazy and it was NEVER like that originally. I went and asked about it on a few facebook groups I'm part of, and I'm not the only person having these issues. So disappointed. Anyone else have this issue?


All of my LA Splash lippies do this after a while. I am not impressed with the wear although I love their colours. It's just not the brand for me.


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm wondering are the colour pop ultra mattes worth it if they were like 7-8 dollars?


----------



## TwiggyPop (Sep 13, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I'm wondering are the colour pop ultra mattes worth it if they were like 7-8 dollars?


  These are one of my favorite liquid lippies. They are thin, but still go on really well and I get a pretty good wear out of them.


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 13, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> These are one of my favorite liquid lippies. They are thin, but still go on really well and I get a pretty good wear out of them.


  Hmm maybe I should take the plunge and order a few


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 14, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I'm wondering are the colour pop ultra mattes worth it if they were like 7-8 dollars?


  they are totally worth it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 14, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> These are one of my favorite liquid lippies. They are thin, but still go on really well and I get a pretty good wear out of them.


  I second that.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Sep 14, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Hmm maybe I should take the plunge and order a few


  I ordered two to start with and as soon as my lips are completely healed from that YSL incident I'll be ordering more.


----------



## Jayjayy (Sep 14, 2015)

I think my Ofra liquid lipsticks are old...I ordered 3 of them and the consistency is different between each one. The first one, Mina, is a nice medium consistency but during my first few applications the color wouldn't stick to my inner lip. And when I went over a spot with another layer, it removes the first layer of color. After playing with/babying it I can get a fairly smooth, opaque application. The color is not unique enough for the price.

  Santa Ana was thicker than Mina, but without being plush or cushiony...as if someone forced a satin lipstick into the tube. It applies thicker to the lips and takes a while to dry down. After dipping the brush in and out of the tube a few times the product became easier to work with.

  Malibu was the worst...sooo chunky. When I pull the wand out large pieces of product come out with it. It applies to the lips equally as thick and doesn't dry down. This is the one that seemed to be sitting on a warehouse floor for too long.

  I am DONE taking Youtube recommendations without Specktra verification. Such a letdown. Oh and the label is just a sticker that will undoubedly peel off the tube over time. Meh.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 14, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> I think my Ofra liquid lipsticks are old...I ordered 3 of them and the consistency is different between each one. The first one, Mina, is a nice medium consistency but during my first few applications the color wouldn't stick to my inner lip. And when I went over a spot with another layer, it removes the first layer of color. After playing with/babying it I can get a fairly smooth, opaque application. The color is not unique enough for the price.  Santa Ana was thicker than Mina, but without being plush or cushiony...as if someone forced a satin lipstick into the tube. It applies thicker to the lips and takes a while to dry down. After dipping the brush in and out of the tube a few times the product became easier to work with.  Malibu was the worst...sooo chunky. When I pull the wand out large pieces of product come out with it. It applies to the lips equally as thick and doesn't dry down. This is the one that seemed to be sitting on a warehouse floor for too long.  I am DONE taking Youtube recommendations without Specktra verification. Such a letdown. Oh and the label is just a sticker that will undoubedly peel off the tube over time. Meh.


Definitely contact them about the issues. I haven't had any issues with the ones I own but I didn't order mine. I got them at TMS Orlando last year. I don't know if I've just been lucky or if you got bad product. :shrugs:


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 15, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Has anyone tried the new Milani LE liquid matte lipsticks? They are extremely hard to find. It seems as if each store received two lipsticks of each shade.


I have two of them. OMG THEY ARE AMAZING. They sold out of my Walgreens fast! I'm kicking myself for not getting more colors because when I went they were fully stocked. My favorite is Crush!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 15, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> I have two of them. OMG THEY ARE AMAZING. They sold out of my Walgreens fast! I'm kicking myself for not getting more colors because when I went they were fully stocked. My favorite is Crush!


  I had to order from the Milani website. My order got here yesterday. I LOVE them. Flirt and Embrace are my favs. Glad you like yours too. The website had all of the colors and they costs $8.99.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 15, 2015)

Here is that Frank-N-Furter comparison to Milani's Amore Matte Lip Creme in Romance. I'm of the opinion that the Milani is a better color and finish.  Romance is richer, a true pin up sort of red. The MAC color almost looks sheer in comparison. Let me know what you all think.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 15, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Here is that Frank-N-Furter comparison to Milani's Amore Matte Lip Creme in Romance. I'm of the opinion that the Milani is a better color and finish. Romance is richer, a true pin up sort of red. The MAC color almost looks sheer in comparison. Let me know what you all think.


  It looks that way to me. Romance was not available online or in the store so I did not get it. I do love Flirt and Embrace.Romance is beautiful. Milani gets an A in my book for their new liquid matte lipsticks.


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 16, 2015)

Question for those who have the milani liquid lipsticks, do they have any sort of safety deal on then when you buy?


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 16, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Question for those who have the milani liquid lipsticks, do they have any sort of safety deal on then when you buy?


 Yes my Amore Matte in Desire had a plastic seal covering the entire tube...


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 16, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> I haven't tried any of Ofra's liquid lipsticks but I just bought the new one that Kathleenlights made in collaboration with them. It looks like a nice shade for fall! And it's pretty unique to my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  good question.


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 16, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Yes my Amore Matte in Desire had a plastic seal covering the entire tube...


  perfect! i saw some photos and it looked like they did. my moms friend is going to NY and I might ask her to pick up a few if she sees them. Where are you all finding these? Can they just be found in Walgreens or also Target and/or CVS?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 16, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> perfect! i saw some photos and it looked like they did. my moms friend is going to NY and I might ask her to pick up a few if she sees them. Where are you all finding these? Can they just be found in Walgreens or also Target and/or CVS?


  I found mine at Walgreen's but others have found some at CVS. Target no longer carries Milani so it won't be there.


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 16, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> perfect! i saw some photos and it looked like they did. my moms friend is going to NY and I might ask her to pick up a few if she sees them. Where are you all finding these? Can they just be found in Walgreens or also Target and/or CVS?


 I only found one shade at CVS... I didn't see Milani at at Target yesterday and someone mentioned they r no longer carrying the brand...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 16, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I only found one shade at CVS... I didn't see Milani at at Target yesterday and someone mentioned they r no longer carrying the brand...


  Hey girl I feel like I haven't seen you around much!


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 16, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I found mine at Walgreen's but others have found some at CVS. Target no longer carries Milani so it won't be there.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *pinkcrush*
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 16, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I only found one shade at CVS... I didn't see Milani at at Target yesterday and someone mentioned they r no longer carrying the brand...








. I, too, only found one shade (Flirt) at CVS. I had to order the other shades online. Embrace is my fav.


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 16, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> . I, too, only found one shade (Flirt) at CVS. I had to order the other shades online. Embrace is my fav.


  embrace is on my list, im hoping my moms friend can find them while shes in the US!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 16, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> embrace is on my list, im hoping my moms friend can find them while shes in the US!


  I wish you the best of luck. It has not been easy. Most stores only received two of each color.


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 16, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I wish you the best of luck. It has not been easy. Most stores only received two of each color.


  So Ive heard!
  Hopefully they make it perm!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 16, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> So Ive heard!
> Hopefully they make it perm!


  I really hope Milani makes them perm.


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 16, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Hey girl I feel like I haven't seen you around much!


 Hey girl! I hadn't bought anything in a awhile and really couldn't contribute as much as woulda liked... Also a majority of the trending threads I've seen here  in the last month or so were about brands or products I have no interest in...


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 17, 2015)

Hey y'all I just did a Milani lip creme haul at an out of the way CVS that I visit every so often... I asked the beauty advisor about them and she said they had just gotten the display the day before and she hadn't put them out... Well she went and got it,  put it up and I went in!!! She of course had already taken her personal picks out lol. I ended up buying Crush, Embrace, Romance and Flirt, I had purchased Desire at another CVS previously... Right now I'm wearing Crush which is a warm brown shade, and it's so comfortable on my lips and they were parched before application lol... I got all four shades and WNW Hollywoood Boulevard highlighter for $15.44! I had a 25% off coupon and a 30% off coupon so everything was a steal


----------



## sagehen (Sep 17, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Hey y'all I just did a Milani lip creme haul at an out of the way CVS that I visit every so often... I asked the beauty advisor about them and she said they had just gotten the display the day before and she hadn't put them out... Well she went and got it,  put it up and I went in!!! She of course had already taken her personal picks out lol. I ended up buying Crush, Embrace, Romance and Flirt, I had purchased Desire at another CVS previously... Right now I'm wearing Crush which is a warm brown shade, and it's so comfortable on my lips and they were parched before application lol... I got all four shades and WNW Hollywoood Boulevard highlighter for $15.44! I had a 25% off coupon and a 30% off coupon so everything was a steal


  Good haul! That is the kind of thing that can turn around a bad day lol! I sort of regret not getting Crush and Adore.


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 17, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Good haul! That is the kind of thing that can turn around a bad day lol! I sort of regret not getting Crush and Adore.


 Ur absolutely right because I was having a meh kinda day until my haul lol... I do regret skipping on Beloved however


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 17, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Hey y'all I just did a Milani lip creme haul at an out of the way CVS that I visit every so often... I asked the beauty advisor about them and she said they had just gotten the display the day before and she hadn't put them out... Well she went and got it,  put it up and I went in!!! She of course had already taken her personal picks out lol. I ended up buying Crush, Embrace, Romance and Flirt, I had purchased Desire at another CVS previously... Right now I'm wearing Crush which is a warm brown shade, and it's so comfortable on my lips and they were parched before application lol... I got all four shades and WNW Hollywoood Boulevard highlighter for $15.44! I had a 25% off coupon and a 30% off coupon so everything was a steal


y  Lucky you. I wish I could have gotten Romance. It was sold out online. Flirt was the only shade I was able to grab at my local CVS.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Sep 18, 2015)

It looks like the indie brand Impulse Cosmetics has come out with some matte lip lacquers.





  They're $10.99. I might have to try one or two soon.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 19, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> It looks like the indie brand Impulse Cosmetics has come out with some matte lip lacquers.
> 
> They're $10.99. I might have to try one or two soon.


  Which color catches your eye?


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 19, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Ur absolutely right because I was having a meh kinda day until my haul lol... I do regret skipping on Beloved however


  Makeup shopping always makes me feel good.


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Makeup shopping always makes me feel good.


 Yes girl me too! How r things with u??? It's been awhile


----------



## leonah (Sep 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Makeup shopping always makes me feel good.


  truth


----------



## slowlikehoney (Sep 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Which color catches your eye?


  Pandora. I had it in the balm tube, which was not the easiest to work with, but the color was one of my favorites. Along with Medusa.


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 19, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> It looks like the indie brand Impulse Cosmetics has come out with some matte lip lacquers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to try them too! I just fear that they bleed a lot and look a bit patchy to me.


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 19, 2015)

I've been on the fence about ordering a liquid lipstick or two from JS. I'm really liking Unicorn Blood I think. How do ya'll like these? How is the formula?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 19, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> It looks like the indie brand Impulse Cosmetics has come out with some matte lip lacquers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I really did not like the lipsticks from them so I am wary about these. Applying their lipsticks felt like putting crayons on my lips and they feathered horribly.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 19, 2015)

Launching 9/30 on JS website, also launching on morphe brushes website 9/29







  And Dirty Money is LE & only available on the JS website 9/30, also all three will be sold in a bundle for $48 & sold separately


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 19, 2015)

:encore:





pinkcrush said:


> Yes girl me too! How r things with u??? It's been awhile


  :wback:  Good to see you. I've been well. How about you? Did you get any of the new LE Milani liquid matte lipsticks or the Vamplify lip gloss?


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Launching 9/30 on JS website, also launching on morphe brushes website 9/29
> 
> 
> 
> And Dirty Money is LE & only available on the JS website 9/30, also all three will be sold in a bundle for $48 & sold separately


  Masochist is just my shade. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 19, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I've been on the fence about ordering a liquid lipstick or two from JS. I'm really liking Unicorn Blood I think. How do ya'll like these? How is the formula?


  Great question. I'd like to know the answer too. I've never bought anything from JS either.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 19, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> I want to try them too! I just fear that they bleed a lot and look a bit patchy to me.


  I'm going to pass on this collection. The colors are too bold for me. I do like the purple shade tho.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 19, 2015)

Jeffree's lipsticks are my new favorite liquid lip formula I got abused, blow pony, posh spice, I'm royalty and jawbreaker and I love them all I think I'm going to get that bundle of the 3 new colors or maybe just dirty money.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 19, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Jeffree's lipsticks are my new favorite liquid lip formula I got abused, blow pony, posh spice, I'm royalty and jawbreaker and I love them all I think I'm going to get that bundle of the 3 new colors or maybe just dirty money.


   I only want Masochist. Do I have to buy the bundle to get it?


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I only want Masochist. Do I have to buy the bundle to get it?


 No he will sell them as singles


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 19, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I've been on the fence about ordering a liquid lipstick or two from JS. I'm really liking Unicorn Blood I think. How do ya'll like these? How is the formula?
> 
> If you've tried Dose of colors, JS is the same imo. I do like the formula of both brands and will continue to buy lol
> 
> ...


  I want Dirty Money so bad! Still need to pick up Posh Spice & maybe blow pony. 
  Any chance you can post some pics wearing both colors? Please


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 19, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Jeffree Star Blow Pony so much better than lime crime rave this one is actually lavender not pink lavender. Very vibrant and pretty in person.


  I will have to find a picture of posh spice on my laptop I know I took one but I moved all my pictures to my computer the other day lol I love posh spice it's really pretty


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 19, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I will have to find a picture of posh spice on my laptop I know I took one but I moved all my pictures to my computer the other day lol I love posh spice it's really pretty


Gorgeous in Blow Pony!  Thank you, I appreciate it!


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> :encore: :wback:  Good to see you. I've been well. How about you? Did you get any of the new LE Milani liquid matte lipsticks or the Vamplify lip gloss?


 I got a five Milani colors and no Vamplify glosses as of yet. I did just pick up Requiem, Santa Sangre, Susperia and re-bought Ayesha... I found Excorcism on Tuesday


----------



## sagehen (Sep 19, 2015)

I hope Abused and Redrum come back in stock with the new shades. I did not pull the trigger when I had the chance. I want to rectify that lol.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 19, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I hope Abused and Redrum come back in stock with the new shades. I did not pull the trigger when I had the chance. I want to rectify that lol.


  Me too! My new workplace is more open to less neutral shades so I think I could actually get some use out of Abused now.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 20, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I got a five Milani colors and no Vamplify glosses as of yet. I did just pick up Requiem, Santa Sangre, Susperia and re-bought Ayesha... I found Excorcism on Tuesday


  Wow! You are so lucky. I could only find Flirt in the store. I love the Milani liquid lipsticks. The price point on them is nice too. You have to try the Vamplify glosses. They are amazing and that is coming from a person who doesn't like lip glosses. Lol.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 20, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> pinkcrush said:
> 
> 
> > I got a five Milani colors and no Vamplify glosses as of yet. I did just pick up Requiem, Santa Sangre, Susperia and re-bought Ayesha... I found Excorcism on Tuesday
> ...


  I'm still on the hunt for those Milani liquid lipsticks. Been to three Walgreens and a CVS so my guess is they haven't made their way here yet


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 20, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I'm still on the hunt for those Milani liquid lipsticks. Been to three Walgreens and a CVS so my guess is they haven't made their way here yet


  At this point I would assume that they are sold out. They have been out for almost two months. Try the website. They will cost more tho. They are $8.99 on the website. They are much cheaper in the store. Good luck.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 20, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still on the hunt for those Milani liquid lipsticks. Been to three Walgreens and a CVS so my guess is they haven't made their way here yet
> ...


  I'm in Walgreens at least once a week and I haven't seen these in the last two months.  Being on the west coast, new drugstore cosmetics tend to hit from the east coast first before making their way over. It was a similar situation whenever Maybelline's Color Tattoos came out - it was a good two months or more before I was able to get my hands on them.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 20, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I'm in Walgreens at least once a week and I haven't seen these in the last two months.  Being on the west coast, new drugstore cosmetics tend to hit from the east coast first before making their way over. It was a similar situation whenever Maybelline's Color Tattoos came out - it was a good two months or more before I was able to get my hands on them.


  Okay. Most stores only received two of each color. FYI.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 20, 2015)

I haven't seen any of these.  Anyone in Chicago see them?  I'm giving up.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 20, 2015)

Dirty Money


----------



## ellemarie (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm so on the fence about Dirty Money. I don't think I've seen anything like it, but I don't know what it'd look like on my skin. I almost got rid of Posh Spice, but I wore it today and I'm in love with it again. JS is my favorite formula hands down. Can't wait to get Masochist, maybe Androgyny.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 20, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I haven't seen any of these.  Anyone in Chicago see them?  I'm giving up.


  I wish you best of luck. It's like trying to find a four-leaf clover. Lol   I would also check their website.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 20, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I wish you best of luck. It's like trying to find a four-leaf clover. Lol I would also check their website.


  LOL  one of my CVS's doesn't carry the line anymore. 


  I NEED some of these Jeffree Star lippies.  NEED


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 20, 2015)

ellemarie said:


> I'm so on the fence about Dirty Money. I don't think I've seen anything like it, but I don't know what it'd look like on my skin. I almost got rid of Posh Spice, but I wore it today and I'm in love with it again. JS is my favorite formula hands down. Can't wait to get Masochist, maybe Androgyny.


  I am, too. I really love it from what I've seen but it could easily end up looking awful.


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 20, 2015)

Just a heads up folks... MAC Bespoken For liner rocks paired with Milani Flirt lip creme ️!!! I can always use help neatening up my edges and defining my cupids bow


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 21, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Just a heads up folks... MAC Bespoken For liner rocks paired with Milani Flirt lip creme ️!!! I can always use help neatening up my edges and defining my cupids bow


  I will have to try this combo. Thanks, lady.


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 24, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I'm going to pass on this collection. The colors are too bold for me. I do like the purple shade tho.


I love bold colors!!!! The consistency just has me on the fence, but I might just hop over anyway!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Dirty Money


DAMN, that actually looks really good.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Launching 9/30 on JS website, also launching on morphe brushes website 9/29
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LOVE Masochist.


----------



## novocainedreams (Sep 24, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOVE Masochist.


  Same here!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 24, 2015)

Oh and I'm low-key hating on y'all who got the Milani liquid lipsticks.  I went into a Walgreens by me, they don't even carry Milani.  I know I said I was giving up, but I can't. LOL


----------



## Shars (Sep 24, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Oh and I'm low-key hating on y'all who got the Milani liquid lipsticks.  I went into a Walgreens by me, they don't even carry Milani.  I know I said I was giving up, but I can't. LOL









Aww Pretty. I have missed your craziness! Our Milani stockists here are usually a few months behind so I'm not even wasting my time looking for them. Hopefully I'll get lucky when I'm stateside in a few weeks and can grab a few on sale!


----------



## ellemarie (Sep 24, 2015)

NYX said on IG their liquid lipsticks should be available at Ulta stores as of today. I'll check it out even though I haven't been impressed from what I've seen online.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> Aww Pretty. I have missed your craziness! Our Milani stockists here are usually a few months behind so I'm not even wasting my time looking for them. Hopefully I'll get lucky when I'm stateside in a few weeks and can grab a few on sale!


  LOL, I'm not that bad am I?  (ya know what, don't answer) LOL


----------



## rainyday (Sep 24, 2015)

I love the formula for JS's liquid lipsticks.  I hope he does a big discounted holiday package deal for more colors in the next weeks/months


----------



## Shars (Sep 24, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL, I'm not that bad am I?  (ya know what, don't answer) LOL


----------



## Shars (Sep 24, 2015)

rainyday said:


> I love the formula for JS's liquid lipsticks.  I hope he does a big discounted holiday package deal for more colors in the next weeks/months


  I hope so too!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 24, 2015)

New from LaSplash, launching next month
  New colors & new packaging!


----------



## sagehen (Sep 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> New from LaSplash, launching next month New colors & new packaging!


  I shall try not to buy them all...but I dunno if I can be strong enough!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 25, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOVE Masochist.


  Me too. However, I will pass. I am sure I have a dupe.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 25, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Oh and I'm low-key hating on y'all who got the Milani liquid lipsticks.  I went into a Walgreens by me, they don't even carry Milani.  I know I said I was giving up, but I can't. LOL


  I am in Florida this week and found a CVS that had everything except the three light shades and Romance. Yay! I was shocked.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2015)

Dirty Money from JS insta.
  Model Donaleecurtis on IG


----------



## Shars (Sep 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Dirty Money from JS insta.
> Model Donaleecurtis on IG


  I LOVEEEE this! I didn't think I would initially, but I dooooo!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 25, 2015)

Shars said:


> I LOVEEEE this! I didn't think I would initially, but I dooooo!


  I like it too.  He did the right thing showing it on her. LOL


----------



## Shars (Sep 25, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I like it too.  He did the right thing showing it on her. LOL


  He did!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 25, 2015)

Shars said:


> He did!


  Yup. I agree. I can't wait to see it on you @Shars and @Prettypackages


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2015)

Black Moon Cosmetics is launching this sunday (Sept 27th @ noon PST)
  $18 each and they ship world wide!!
  All images are from Blackmooncosmetics on insta. 







  Dupethat on insta^




  Depechegurl on insta ^

  Model @thelifeofjessica on insta



  Wearing Libra^




  Wearing Sanguis ^




  Wearing Purgatory^




  Wearing Deranged^


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 25, 2015)

ellemarie said:


> NYX said on IG their liquid lipsticks should be available at Ulta stores as of today. I'll check it out even though I haven't been impressed from what I've seen online.


I went to my Ulta today and nothing yet! I just want Stone Fox now.


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Black Moon Cosmetics is launching this sunday (Sept 27th @ noon PST)
> $18 each and they ship world wide!!
> All images are from Blackmooncosmetics on insta.
> 
> ...


Looks nice! I just feeling like we've seen those colours soon many times already


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Dirty Money from JS insta.
> Model Donaleecurtis on IG


Confirmed. I need it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 25, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Looks nice! I just feeling like we've seen those colours soon many times already


  I agree totally.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 25, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Confirmed. I need it.


  You will totally rock this shade.


----------



## stormborn (Sep 26, 2015)

I think I need Libra. My  sister's birthday is coming up and she's a Libra so I'll probably grab her one too. I can't tell if Purgatory looks more blue or purple, the pictures all look different.


----------



## novocainedreams (Sep 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Black Moon Cosmetics is launching this sunday (Sept 27th @ noon PST) $18 each and they ship world wide!! All images are from Blackmooncosmetics on insta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I've been following these, i really want Deranged, Libra and Purgatory!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 26, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> I've been following these, i really want Deranged, Libra and Purgatory!


  Have you tried the Milani LE liquid lipsticks. They are awesome and less expensive. And the shades are gorgeous.


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 26, 2015)

Today I'm wearing the Milani liquid lipstick Crush. MY FAVOURITE!!!!!! I actually wear this way too much


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 26, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Today I'm wearing the Milani liquid lipstick Crush. MY FAVOURITE!!!!!! I actually wear this way too much


  Gorgeous. I love Crush on you. I'm going to have to give it a second look. I have it but wasn't crazy about it. Did you use a liner?


----------



## stormborn (Sep 26, 2015)

@Alexis Gorgeous!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 26, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Today I'm wearing the Milani liquid lipstick Crush. MY FAVOURITE!!!!!! I actually wear this way too much


  Beautiful!!!


----------



## ellemarie (Sep 26, 2015)

I think I might snatch Jeffree's Masochist color off the Morphe site and splurge on a pre-made palette. I tried one while doing a MU gig and it was really nice. It would save on shipping, too. Dirty Money and Dominatrix don't do anything for me, which is too bad because three for $48 is a great deal.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 26, 2015)

Very pretty Alexsis.


----------



## novocainedreams (Sep 26, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Have you tried the Milani LE liquid lipsticks. They are awesome and less expensive. And the shades are gorgeous.


 Yeah unfortunately they are pretty much impossible to find and sold out online.  Besides I like supporting small business.   I have a billion liquid lipsticks anyhow haha.


----------



## Jayjayy (Sep 26, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Today I'm wearing the Milani liquid lipstick Crush. MY FAVOURITE!!!!!! I actually wear this way too much


  STUNNING girl!!! I must pull that one out and give it a whirl!


----------



## Jayjayy (Sep 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Black Moon Cosmetics is launching this sunday (Sept 27th @ noon PST)
> 
> Depechegurl on insta ^


  Pretty! Aren't these the Dose of Colors lips? Are those even real lips lol. They look exactly the same.


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 26, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Gorgeous. I love Crush on you. I'm going to have to give it a second look. I have it but wasn't crazy about it. Did you use a liner?


No liner!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 26, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> Pretty! Aren't these the Dose of Colors lips? Are those even real lips lol. They look exactly the same.


AHHHHHHH


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Beautiful!!!


 
  Thanks ladies!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 26, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> Pretty! Aren't these the Dose of Colors lips? Are those even real lips lol. They look exactly the same.


  That is an interesting question. Upon closer observation I now wonder the same.


----------



## grevous13 (Sep 26, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> Pretty! Aren't these the Dose of Colors lips? Are those even real lips lol. They look exactly the same.


They are from an Instagram account. Her username is depechegurl and she does amazing swatches for a lot of companies, its worth a look.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 26, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> Pretty! Aren't these the Dose of Colors lips? Are those even real lips lol. They look exactly the same.


  Depechegurl on IG is the lip swatcher for many brands.
  Those are her real lips, she has posted full face pics (same lips)


----------



## Jayjayy (Sep 26, 2015)

grevous13 said:


> They are from an Instagram account. Her username is depechegurl and she does amazing swatches for a lot of companies, its worth a look.


  Ah, interesting! Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 26, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> Pretty! Aren't these the Dose of Colors lips? Are those even real lips lol. They look exactly the same.


  She models many brands, but her lip swatches are definitely computer generated.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 27, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> She models many brands, but her lip swatches are definitely computer generated.


  Interesting.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 27, 2015)

grevous13 said:


> They are from an Instagram account. Her username is depechegurl and she does amazing swatches for a lot of companies, its worth a look.


   Thanks.   





Dolly Snow said:


> Depechegurl on IG is the lip swatcher for many brands. Those are her real lips, she has posted full face pics (same lips)


  Thanks Dolly. Her lips are beautiful. That's not a bad way to make a living.


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 27, 2015)

Is anyone ordering the new Black Moon Cosmetics liquid mattes? They're kinda dupeable colors but the texture sounds nice. I'm curious to try Libra and Deranged. They're same prices as JS and DoC. The packaging is so pretty, too!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 27, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Is anyone ordering the new Black Moon Cosmetics liquid mattes? They're kinda dupeable colors but the texture sounds nice. I'm curious to try Libra and Deranged. They're same prices as JS and DoC. The packaging is so pretty, too!!


  Because the shades look like stuff I already have I intend to skip the launch.


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 27, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Because the shades look like stuff I already have I intend to skip the launch.









 I see!

  My curiosity got the best of me for these... I did end up ordering Libra and Deranged. I'll post pics when I get them!


----------



## Jayjayy (Sep 27, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Is anyone ordering the new Black Moon Cosmetics liquid mattes? They're kinda dupeable colors but the texture sounds nice. I'm curious to try Libra and Deranged. They're same prices as JS and DoC. The packaging is so pretty, too!!


  I'm  nervous because of the price point + shipping...and they only refund returns of _unused _ product. Oh well, I'll just live vicariously through you lol!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 27, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> I'm nervous because of the price point + shipping...and they only refund returns of _unused _ product. Oh well, I'll just live vicariously through you lol!!!


  lol!! Someone has to experiment and report back, and I'll gladly take on that responsibility. I really liked the bunches of IG pics I saw, so I decided to just close my eyes and click submit! I can't wait until they get here.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 27, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> lol!! Someone has to experiment and report back, and I'll gladly take on that responsibility. I really liked the bunches of IG pics I saw, so I decided to just close my eyes and click submit! I can't wait until they get here.


  I picked up all 4!


----------



## babycheri (Sep 29, 2015)

Has anyone tried the NYX suede liquid lipsticks? There's such mixed reviews and my Ulta might be getting a restock this weekend so I wanna know if I gotta fight a chick for mine lol


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 29, 2015)

I'd really like to try the Makeup Monster Cosmetics liquid lipsticks, their selection seems really great.




babycheri said:


> Has anyone tried the NYX suede liquid lipsticks? There's such mixed reviews and my Ulta might be getting a restock this weekend so I wanna know if I gotta fight a chick for mine lol


  I havent but I really want to. They're opening a NYX store here early October so Im hoping to go the opening day/weekend to pick up some


----------



## Shars (Sep 29, 2015)

grevous13 said:


> They are from an Instagram account. Her username is depechegurl and she does amazing swatches for a lot of companies, its worth a look.
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *erine1881*
> 
> 
> ...


  Everyday I learn something new lol! I did say those lips look familiar - now I know why! Definitely look computer generated in the product pics though.


----------



## novocainedreams (Sep 29, 2015)

babycheri said:


> Has anyone tried the NYX suede liquid lipsticks? There's such mixed reviews and my Ulta might be getting a restock this weekend so I wanna know if I gotta fight a chick for mine lol


  I hear mixed reviews too...ulta has a bunch still stock online and they are buy two get one free, and if you donate a dollar to breast cancer awareness shipping is free no matter what you spend. Shipping is also lowered to free if you spend 25+ instead of the regular$50. I might get a few, for $14 for three won't break the bank.


----------



## babycheri (Sep 29, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> I hear mixed reviews too...ulta has a bunch still stock online and they are buy two get one free, and if you donate a dollar to breast cancer awareness shipping is free no matter what you spend. Shipping is also lowered to free if you spend 25+ instead of the regular$50. I might get a few, for $14 for three won't break the bank.


They don't have soft-spoken or vintage and those were some of the colors I'd want haha. I might just go back Friday


----------



## novocainedreams (Sep 29, 2015)

babycheri said:


> They don't have soft-spoken or vintage and those were some of the colors I'd want haha. I might just go back Friday


 Aw damn yeah that sucks. I was interested in Vintage too but there's a bunch others i also like, Amethyst, Tea and Cookies, and Stone Fox. Hopefully they will have them in store. I think the red leaning ones are probably more popular.


----------



## babycheri (Sep 29, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Aw damn yeah that sucks. I was interested in Vintage too but there's a bunch others i also like, Amethyst, Tea and Cookies, and Stone Fox. Hopefully they will have them in store. I think the red leaning ones are probably more popular.


  It's funny because actually Vintage, Soft-Spoken, Sandstorm, and Stone Fox were sold out in store. Most of the red ones were still there


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 29, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Launching 9/30 on JS website, also launching on morphe brushes website 9/29
> 
> 
> 
> And Dirty Money is LE & only available on the JS website 9/30, also all three will be sold in a bundle for $48 & sold separately


I need Masochist!


----------



## Shars (Sep 29, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> I hear mixed reviews too...ulta has a bunch still stock online and they are buy two get one free, and if you donate a dollar to breast cancer awareness shipping is free no matter what you spend. Shipping is also lowered to free if you spend 25+ instead of the regular$50. I might get a few, for $14 for three won't break the bank.


  Don't forget Ulta's $3.50 off $10 coupon! You'd get the three for $11.50 then!


----------



## stormborn (Sep 30, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I'd really like to try the Makeup Monster Cosmetics liquid lipsticks, their selection seems really great.
> 
> 
> I havent but I really want to. *They're opening a NYX store here early October* so Im hoping to go the opening day/weekend to pick up some


  Where is that gonna be!?

  I found a store in Bramalea City Centre that sells full lines of NYX, LA Girl, Real Techniques, etc! It's called Makeup Box. A little out of the way but worth the trip if you're ever going to pay shipping from the US anyways.


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 30, 2015)

I got my Miami Fever on Monday, finally! Once the shipping FINALLY processed it seemed the package was delivered, like, overnight. If only they could cut down on their procesing time then...

  anyway, I've only swatched it on my hand. It's an interesting color. Definitely unique to my collection. I'll have to play with it a little bit because I'm not used to wearing colors like this! 

  I'll report back about the formula when I get to wear it long term!


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 30, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Where is that gonna be!?
> 
> I found a store in Bramalea City Centre that sells full lines of NYX, LA Girl, Real Techniques, etc! It's called Makeup Box. A little out of the way but worth the trip if you're ever going to pay shipping from the US anyways.


  Queen St! Where the old MAC Pro store was. I think it opens this week or next..


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 30, 2015)

I got the Jeffree Star bundle. I'm really excited. I started to get Unicorn Blood but I have two shades really similar, so I don't need it. I didn't like 714 or Queen Supreme but I think it's because they were too pastel for me.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 30, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I got the Jeffree Star bundle. I'm really excited. I started to get Unicorn Blood but I have two shades really similar, so I don't need it. I didn't like 714 or Queen Supreme but I think it's because they were too pastel for me.


  Me too...now, to wait. I am a little excited to try out this brand since people here say good things.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 30, 2015)

I kinda want to do the bundle.  But I feel like I have Maso, Will I wear DM? Do I like colors like DOm on me?


----------



## Mayanas (Sep 30, 2015)

Anyone is getting the Stila liquid lipstick sets?


----------



## Mayanas (Sep 30, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Today I'm wearing the Milani liquid lipstick Crush. MY FAVOURITE!!!!!! I actually wear this way too much


  Very Beautiful


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 30, 2015)

Has anyone tried the liquid matte lipsticks from Pretty Zombie. I just received Purple Rain and Spellbook today. Spellbook,is way too bright for me.   I also got a few lipsticks from LA Splash. I am not very impressed. What do you think?


----------



## DMcG9 (Sep 30, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Queen St! Where the old MAC Pro store was. I think it opens this week or next..


Off-topic: It saddens me that Queen Street has died such a bland commercial death. When Fluevog moved last month and now MAC Pro has gone north to Bloor, it's become a bit too Eaton Centre on a sidewalk for me. 
Interesting though that NYX chose to keep makeup alive in that location.


----------



## LiliV (Sep 30, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Is anyone ordering the new Black Moon Cosmetics liquid mattes? They're kinda dupeable colors but the texture sounds nice. I'm curious to try Libra and Deranged. They're same prices as JS and DoC. The packaging is so pretty, too!!


  I got Sanguis and Libra. I'm still waiting on them to ship! I'm so impatient


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 30, 2015)

babycheri said:


> Has anyone tried the NYX suede liquid lipsticks? There's such mixed reviews and my Ulta might be getting a restock this weekend so I wanna know if I gotta fight a chick for mine lol


I got Stone Fox the other day. It's standard. I don't really have anything good or bad to say about it. It wasn't drying and I only re-applied it once, after eating.


----------



## Shars (Sep 30, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Anyone is getting the Stila liquid lipstick sets?


  Me!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 30, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Has anyone tried the liquid matte lipsticks from Pretty Zombie. I just received Purple Rain and Spellbook today. Spellbook,is way too bright for me.   I also got a few lipsticks from LA Splash. I am not very impressed. What do you think?


  I have the PZC ones. Sad they don't dry down as much as inhad hoped. They're ok tho.


----------



## novocainedreams (Sep 30, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Has anyone tried the liquid matte lipsticks from Pretty Zombie. I just received Purple Rain and Spellbook today. Spellbook,is way too bright for me.   I also got a few lipsticks from LA Splash. I am not very impressed. What do you think?


  I kept meaning to try PZC because my friend really liked them but i have so many i haven't. I really like my LASplash ones, they are some of my favorite. But everyone is different.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 30, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I also got a few lipsticks from LA Splash. I am not very impressed. What do you think?


  Honestly after having had them a while they (LA Splash)  are just too drying for me. I feel them on my lips all day and then they're hard to get off at the end of the day. I much prefer the Sephora and Lime Crime ones, with KVD coming in a close third.


----------



## blondie929 (Sep 30, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Anyone is getting the Stila liquid lipstick sets?


  I just bought the 3 piece set I forgot what it's called I ordered Monday night and it's gonna be here Friday that's the fastest ulta has ever shipped one of my packages


----------



## Mayanas (Sep 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> Me!!!


   Which one? The Sephora or Ulta set.  





blondie929 said:


> I just bought the 3 piece set I forgot what it's called I ordered Monday night and it's gonna be here Friday that's the fastest ulta has ever shipped one of my packages


   I want that one too, but i already have Beso.  The Sephora has more lippies but i didnt like Como color


----------



## ellemarie (Oct 1, 2015)

I ordered Masochist from JS this morning, wish I'd thrown in I'm Nude since it's still only $14. That color could go either way for me, so I'm intrigued.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 1, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I have the PZC ones. Sad they don't dry down as much as inhad hoped. They're ok tho.


  I agree. I think Colorpop's liquid matte lipstick is better and cheaper. I will not be buying from PZC again.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 1, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Honestly after having had them a while they (LA Splash)  are just too drying for me. I feel them on my lips all day and then they're hard to get off at the end of the day. I much prefer the Sephora and Lime Crime ones, with KVD coming in a close third.


  I agree totally. LA Splash is really hard to take off. They really do have staying power. I guess that is good until you are ready to take it off.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 1, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> I kept meaning to try PZC because my friend really liked them but i have so many i haven't. I really like my LASplash ones, they are some of my favorite. But everyone is different.


  I tried Poison Apple today. It's a pretty, heavily pigmented red matte lipstick. I also ordered Venus. Which ones are you eyeing?


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 1, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Has anyone tried the liquid matte lipsticks from Pretty Zombie. I just received Purple Rain and Spellbook today. Spellbook,is way too bright for me.   I also got a few lipsticks from LA Splash. I am not very impressed. What do you think?


 I have 3 witches and black cat and I really like them they dry down really nice and last forever but I also got dahlia, zombettie and sea witch and those seem to transfer more and dahlia wouldn't dry down on me so I feel like some of the colors are better than others. I have several la splash lipsticks too I love the colors but they are so drying on me that I don't wear them much id rather wear my kvd, jeffree star, pretty zombie or colourpop liquid lips.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 1, 2015)

La splash honestly drys my lips out so bad that I have to wear thick lip balm for like 2 days after to recover lol.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 1, 2015)

I ordered the new bundle and I'm nude from jeffree star. I wanted to get blue velvet and weirdo as well but I already have blue and black liquid lipsticks so I don't really need them. I might get them later though lol.


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 1, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I tried Poison Apple today. It's a pretty, heavily pigmented red matte lipstick. I also ordered Venus. Which ones are you eyeing?


 I have almost all of them, haha,  well the ones I want. I want some of the new ones coming out this month though.i agree they are definitely long lasting and a bit drier than some others, but they don't bother me too much. I think the smitten ones are a bit less drying,  I love Nymphadora, not sure what the new name is. I think for the price CP are really nice,  I was impressed, they are very comfortable. Definitely getting the new ones tomorrow.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 1, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> La splash honestly drys my lips out so bad that I have to wear thick lip balm for like 2 days after to recover lol.


   I can totally see that. It took me forever to remove one of the shades last night. Instead of giving free eyelashes away they should give away a makeup remover because when you have trouble removing the lipstick it leaves you questioning why did you buy the product in the first place.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 1, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I can totally see that. It took me forever to remove one of the shades last night. Instead of giving free eyelashes away they should give away a makeup remover because when you have trouble removing the lipstick it leaves you questioning why did you buy the product in the first place.


 When I bought mine they were actually giving out a free remover it's like an oily clear gloss that helps remove it but it was still hard to remove lol I swear it's like they suck all the moisture out of my lips it sucks because the colors are really nice.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 1, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> When I bought mine they were actually giving out a free remover it's like an oily clear gloss that helps remove it but it was still hard to remove lol I swear it's like they suck all the moisture out of my lips it sucks because the colors are really nice.


  I think I will have to get a makeup remover today. This is crazy.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 1, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I think I will have to get a makeup remover today. This is crazy.


If you have some olive oil in your pantry you can use that for hard to remove lipsticks. Just something to consider in a pinch (and if you don't have an allergy of course).


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 1, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> If you have some olive oil in your pantry you can use that for hard to remove lipsticks. Just something to consider in a pinch (and if you don't have an allergy of course).


  Thanks for that tip.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 1, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> I have almost all of them, haha,  well the ones I want. *I want some of the new ones coming out this month though.*i agree they are definitely long lasting and a bit drier than some others, but they don't bother me too much. I think the smitten ones are a bit less drying,  I love Nymphadora, not sure what the new name is. I think for the price CP are really nice,  I was impressed, they are very comfortable. Definitely getting the new ones tomorrow.


  Wait...what new ones coming out this month?


----------



## stormborn (Oct 1, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> Off-topic: It saddens me that Queen Street has died such a bland commercial death. When Fluevog moved last month and now MAC Pro has gone north to Bloor, it's become a bit too Eaton Centre on a sidewalk for me.
> Interesting though that NYX chose to keep makeup alive in that location.
> 
> *moment of silence*
> ...


  This is how I felt after wearing LC Pansy for a night out! I was scared to even wipe my lips with a baby wipe because they were so damaged.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 1, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> Off-topic: It saddens me that Queen Street has died such a bland commercial death. When Fluevog moved last month and now MAC Pro has gone north to Bloor, it's become a bit too Eaton Centre on a sidewalk for me.
> Interesting though that NYX chose to keep makeup alive in that location.


  that's what gentrification is doing to a lot of our Chgo neighborhoods. It is so sad.  Do we need a DSW, Starbucks, *big chain store* in every neighborhood on every other block, pushing out the elements that make that neighborhood what it is? UGH.....


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 1, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Wait...what new ones coming out this month?


  The Dia de Los Muertos collection, there's five or six new colors.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 1, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> The Dia de Los Muertos collection, there's five or six new colors.


  Oh yes! Dolly posted a pic! Thanks. I have to keep all these releases straight, AND realize that it is already October...


----------



## blondie929 (Oct 1, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Which one? The Sephora or Ulta set. I want that one too, but i already have Beso.  The Sephora has more lippies but i didnt like Como color


----------



## slowlikehoney (Oct 1, 2015)

I ordered the Stila liquid lipstick set from Sephora. It comes with two new shades so that intrigued me. The Ulta set looks good as well.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 1, 2015)

Hey Specktra Members
  Take a look at the giveaway makeup challenge going on now for halloween!

  http://www.specktra.net/t/192103/specktras-halloween-makeup-challenge-giveaway


----------



## Shars (Oct 1, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> The Sephora has more lippies but i didnt like Como color


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 2, 2015)

Black Moon swatches I really love the formula. They are super comfy on the lips.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Oct 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Black Moon swatches I really love the formula. They are super comfy on the lips.


"...Dammit, Dolly!"


----------



## grevous13 (Oct 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


Those look pretty. What other liquid lipstick formula do you think they are most similar to?


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 2, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> novocainedreams said:
> 
> 
> > I've been following these, i really want Deranged, Libra and Purgatory!
> ...


  I waited too long and now they're out of stock online. Hopefully, they still have yet to hit my local stores. I was in NYC over the weekend and the display I saw at CVS was cleaned out.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 2, 2015)

LavenderPearl said:


> "...Dammit, Dolly!"


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> I want the Ulta one, the Sephora one and the Birchbox one lol. They each have Beso in, but I'll give those away as Christmas gifts! The birchbox one comes in the cutest lip-shaped bag.


  I want both Ulta and Sephora also. Only Ulta's has Beso though, so you're safe! Sephora has Fiery, Patina, Como, Aria, Caramello, and Chianti.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 2, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I waited too long and now they're out of stock online. Hopefully, they still have yet to hit my local stores. I was in NYC over the weekend and the display I saw at CVS was cleaned out.


  I hope you can find them. Most stores only received two of each color last month. It's like trying to find a Unicorn.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Black Moon swatches I really love the formula. They are super comfy on the lips.


  Deranged is pretty, however I know I have lipsticks that are similar in my stash.


----------



## grevous13 (Oct 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Kinda like the Nyx Soft Matte lip creams, but more whipped & less wet...if that makes sense lol


Thanks for the info, it definitely makes sense lol. I might pick some up in the future if they get more unique colors.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 3, 2015)

I got my JS bundle today! These are TOTALLY different from the 714 and QS I got a few months ago. Those two were super liquidy and streaky and awful. These are thick, rich, smooth, remind me of the Sephora l/l that I adore, with some slight differences. I just tried on Masochist and it looks like velvet on my lips. Going outside now to take swatches!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 3, 2015)

Sorry for the somewhat crappy lighting, it's monsoon season here in NC. From the top is Masochist, Domnatrix, Dirty Money.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 3, 2015)

I don't think people are talking about Coloured Raine anymore for some reason, but I got Fame this past week and I am in love with it. It's like a dark shimmery copper. Really gorgeous.


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 3, 2015)

I got my BMC liquid lipsticks today! Here is a quick first impression, (pictures to come because it's dark now)

  Libra: Beautiful color! I love it. Applies nice an opaque. They smell pretty strong and sweet when applying but I don't notice it as it wears for a little. I gave it the full two minutes they advertise and it didn't completely dry down but it wasn't super tacky. Very comfortable to wear but I doubt these will be uber long wearing as some other formulas because of the mousse like texture. 

  Deranged: Nice color, however I had a problem applying this nice and evenly. As is such with dark colors I guess. It took a lot of layers. I'll have to layer over liner or use a lip brush I think. I could have done without this one. I should have gone with my gut when looking at swatch pictures-- some appeared a little streaky. But I didn't have a deep dark red-brown. Would have been better off with a similar shade in either KVD or JS. It's unfortunate that I can't return it now that it's open... I guess I will try to tweak with it and make it work.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 3, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I don't think people are talking about Coloured Raine anymore for some reason, but I got Fame this past week and I am in love with it. It's like a dark shimmery copper. Really gorgeous.


  I've got a Coloured Raine liquid Lipstick and I love the way it performs. I got Raine Fever at the Ricky's in South Beach. I would post swatches but it's one of the colors I can't find since my move. I'm sure its in a box I haven't gotten to yet.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 3, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I've got a Coloured Raine liquid Lipstick and I love the way it performs. I got Raine Fever at the Ricky's in South Beach. I would post swatches but it's one of the colors I can't find since my move. I'm sure its in a box I haven't gotten to yet.


  I have almost all of their stains and they're really great. Good shipping, too.


----------



## ellemarie (Oct 3, 2015)

I want to try Colored Raine and Black Moon lipsticks. I need stuff that isn't Lime Crime or JS.

  For removing LLs, I really like Ole Henriksen Pure Truth Melting Cleanser. I have the little $12 jar and it takes off lipstick without any friction or irritation. The travel size jar has lasted me almost two months and I use it on my whole face.


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 3, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Sorry for the somewhat crappy lighting, it's monsoon season here in NC. From the top is Masochist, Domnatrix, Dirty Money.


  Excited to get Masochist and Dominatrix!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 4, 2015)

Ugh I live in Arizona and tracking says I won't get my jeffree star lipsticks till Thursday even though they shipped out from Los Angeles on Thursday what in the heck? A week to travel 6 hours? I could drive there and get my lipstick faster USPS.


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 4, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Sorry for the somewhat crappy lighting, it's monsoon season here in NC. From the top is Masochist, Domnatrix, Dirty Money.


  Thank you! Masochist is reminiscent of how Dose of Colors Merlot wears on me.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 4, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> Thank you! Masochist is reminiscent of how Dose of Colors Merlot wears on me.


    True. I can see that. I need to pull Merlot out and show it some love.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


   Masochist is so pretty. Did you get it, Dolly?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 5, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Masochist is so pretty. Did you get it, Dolly?


Yea Vande, those are my swatches from instagram lol


----------



## LiliV (Oct 5, 2015)

I got my Black Moon colors today, these are so pretty! Probably going to wear Libra to work tomorrow


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 5, 2015)

LiliV said:


>


  Nice swatches. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea Vande, those are my swatches from instagram lol


  Which one is you favorite?


----------



## sagehen (Oct 5, 2015)

Wearing Jeffree Star Masochist today...feels so comfortable on, and has so far lasted about 6 hours, including through a greasy takeout lunch. It transferred a little but is still opaque and very much on my lips, and has faded evenly.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Which one is you favorite?


  I love them all, but Masochist was a surprising favorite!


----------



## makeupmaiiden (Oct 6, 2015)

Out of the ones I've tried, I have to say lime crime is my favorite. Im wearing KVD now in armaggedon and I enjoy it but its not my favorite. The coverage isnt super even IMO but the color selection is super impressive


----------



## LiliV (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm wearing my Black Moon Libra today, I really like it!  The formula is really nice! Very comfortable but not like anything I've felt before. It's a drier formula, not really wet at all, it reminds me a little of cake icing. Dries down completely on the lips quickly but feels very comfortable and moisturizing. Also very opaque in just 1 coat, I really didn't have to do a second or third like I do with Kat Von D, Anastasia and Lime Crime. It's not even a "you can get away with 1 coat but it kind of needs more" situation either, I mean like 1 coat is definitely sufficient lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love them all, but Masochist was a surprising favorite!


  I agree. Masochist is gorgeous.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 6, 2015)

makeupmaiiden said:


> Out of the ones I've tried, I have to say lime crime is my favorite. Im wearing KVD now in armaggedon and I enjoy it but its not my favorite. The coverage isnt super even IMO but the color selection is super impressive


  Lime Crime is nice, for sure. I also like KVD a lot. It has great staying power and a wide range of colors. However, I have a new appreciation for LA Splash. Those colors will last for days if you don't have the correct remover to take it off. Milani's liquid matte lipsticks are awesome too. They were LE tho.


----------



## makeupmaiiden (Oct 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Lime Crime is nice, for sure. I also like KVD a lot. It has great staying power and a wide range of colors. However, I have a new appreciation for LA Splash. Those colors will last for days if you don't have the correct remover to take it off. Milani's liquid matte lipsticks are awesome too. They were LE tho.


  Im surprised that the Milani ones were LE


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 6, 2015)

makeupmaiiden said:


> Im surprised that the Milani ones were LE


  I know. They were extremely hard to find. I hope they eventually make them permanent. I love Embrace.


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 6, 2015)

makeupmaiiden said:


> Out of the ones I've tried, I have to say lime crime is my favorite. Im wearing KVD now in armaggedon and I enjoy it but its not my favorite. The coverage isnt super even IMO but the color selection is super impressive


 I agree, LC is one of my favs as well, the colour payoff is there and it's comfortable to wear and I don't have much trouble removing it at night. I also find that it looks the nicest on my lips. I also agree that the KVD ones dont always apply evenly but have a good selection of shades available


----------



## makeupmaiiden (Oct 6, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I agree, LC is one of my favs as well, the colour payoff is there and it's comfortable to wear and I don't have much trouble removing it at night. I also find that it looks the nicest on my lips. I also agree that the KVD ones dont always apply evenly but have a good selection of shades available


  And the KVD ones are easier to get your hands on.   I find that the LC ones are so liquidy at first and then dry the mattest


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 6, 2015)

KVD is inconsistent across shades. Some definitely apply/wear better than others. I think LC's formula is superior. The watery texture of it doesn't bother me much. It gives me a little extra time to get it right. I wore Jinx yesterday and got several compliments.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> KVD is inconsistent across shades. Some definitely apply/wear better than others. I think LC's formula is superior. The watery texture of it doesn't bother me much. It gives me a little extra time to get it right. I wore Jinx yesterday and got several compliments.


 @shontay: How is the color of Jinx on you? Is it obviously purple?


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 6, 2015)

sagehen said:


> @shontay: How is the color of Jinx on you? Is it obviously purple?


  Definitely purple. A really dark purple, no brown.


----------



## LiliV (Oct 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Definitely purple. A really dark purple, no brown.


  Same, it's purple on me too. Super dark but no brown either


----------



## sagehen (Oct 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Definitely purple. A really dark purple, no brown.





LiliV said:


> Same, it's purple on me too. Super dark but no brown either


  Thank you both - the swatches had me confused.


----------



## alle685 (Oct 6, 2015)

Sorry, this may have been covered by does any one have any of the Gerard Cosmetics Hydra-Matte Liquid lipsticks? If so, what are your thoughts on them?


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 6, 2015)

makeupmaiiden said:


> And the KVD ones are easier to get your hands on.   I find that the LC ones are so liquidy at first and then dry the mattest


 Yeah it's too bad that the LC ones aren't accessible in stores and more places


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 6, 2015)

Masochist, this is after 8 hours of work no touch ups all day I really like the color it's not as red in person it's very obviously a nice raspberry pink shade. I don't think I have anything quite like it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 6, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Masochist, this is after 8 hours of work no touch ups all day I really like the color it's not as red in person it's very obviously a nice raspberry pink shade. I don't think I have anything quite like it.


  Gorgeous!


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 7, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Masochist, this is after 8 hours of work no touch ups all day I really like the color it's not as red in person it's very obviously a nice raspberry pink shade. I don't think I have anything quite like it.


 That's beautiful on you!


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 7, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I'm wearing my Black Moon Libra today, I really like it! The formula is really nice! Very comfortable but not like anything I've felt before. It's a drier formula, not really wet at all, it reminds me a little of cake icing. Dries down completely on the lips quickly but feels very comfortable and moisturizing. Also very opaque in just 1 coat, I really didn't have to do a second or third like I do with Kat Von D, Anastasia and Lime Crime. It's not even a "you can get away with 1 coat but it kind of needs more" situation either, I mean like 1 coat is definitely sufficient lol


  I found this true of Libra as well too!! I'm glad you're liking it. However Deranged is a little streaky on me and I have to do two thin layers or be careful with it.


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm super excited, a store pretty close to me post on IG that they have LASplash coming soon. Im trying to make a list of stuff I'm thinking of getting... Right now I'm thinking Ghoulish and OG Ghoulish for myself and also to give my sister for Xmas...I assume they'll be fine unopened until then. I also maybe want Latte Confession...I also like Jinny and Hermione (as well as some others). I'm not 100% sure which I'm gonna get or how many ill get. What are the faves?? (Especially interested in what the fair girls like seeing as I'm fair as well)


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 8, 2015)

Do the LASplash liquid lipstick dry down tacky/sticky or completely matte?


----------



## slowlikehoney (Oct 8, 2015)

I am loving the Stila liquid lipstick set from Sephora. All of the shades are A+ but now I also want the set from Ulta.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 8, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> I am loving the Stila liquid lipstick set from Sephora. All of the shades are A+ but now I also want the set from Ulta.


  hahahaha, thanks for reminding me, I wanted taht one.


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 8, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> I am loving the Stila liquid lipstick set from Sephora. All of the shades are A+ but now I also want the set from Ulta.


  I want either of those sets as well, Ill get one for myself and one for my sister for xmas hopefully!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 8, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Do the LASplash liquid lipstick dry down tacky/sticky or completely matte?


  Completely matte. They have great staying power.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 8, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Did you get the brown one?
> 
> Pretty!
> hahahaha, thanks for reminding me, I wanted taht one.


  I did not get the brown one. I am not a fan of brown lipstick with the exception of Fixed on Drama (it pulls more brown on me.)


----------



## grevous13 (Oct 8, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> I am loving the Stila liquid lipstick set from Sephora. All of the shades are A+ but now I also want the set from Ulta.


Ive heard good things about them and I plan on buying the Sephora set during the sale. Whats the formula like and what other liquid lipstick are they most like? Ive never tried or swatched them before.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 8, 2015)

Mr. Jeffree Star, Sir: I have recently acquainted myself with your delightful products and am a fan. I was wondering if, just for me, pleeeeeeeeease, could you finally restock Abused? My other navy blue liquid lipsticks do not please me like I thought they would, so I am hoping yours really gives that beautiful, velvety finish it does on your website. Could you please do this and let me know when it happens? It would be greatly appreciated.  Sincerely, Sage Hen  I just needed to get that out of my system lol.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Oct 8, 2015)

grevous13 said:


> Ive heard good things about them and I plan on buying the Sephora set during the sale. Whats the formula like and what other liquid lipstick are they most like? Ive never tried or swatched them before.


  I'd describe the formula as more of a moussey texture, kind of like the Ofra liquid lipsticks and the NXY soft matte lip creams (but better quality). I had owned Aria prior to buying this set and it's a must-have! One of my favorites.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 8, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I just needed to get that out of my system lol.


  goes to look and possible order.  ALl of your fault, and your crack me up.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 8, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> goes to look and possible order.  ALl of your fault, and your crack me up.


 You must get Masochist and RedRum if nothing else. And maybe Posh Spice.


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 8, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Completely matte. They have great staying power.


 Perfect! I feel like I should only buy 2 first but in reality I feel like I'll end up with about 4-6 lol


----------



## grevous13 (Oct 8, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> I'd describe the formula as more of a moussey texture, kind of like the Ofra liquid lipsticks and the NXY soft matte lip creams (but better quality). I had owned Aria prior to buying this set and it's a must-have! One of my favorites.


Thanks for the info! I've only ever tried Kat Von D and Jeffree Star Liquid Lipsticks but the set is too good of a deal to pass.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 8, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Perfect! I feel like I should only buy 2 first but in reality I feel like I'll end up with about 4-6 lol


  I got six. They are worth it. I love Venus, Poison Apple, Medusa.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 8, 2015)

grevous13 said:


> Thanks for the info! I've only ever tried Kat Von D and Jeffree Star Liquid Lipsticks but the set is too good of a deal to pass.


  Try ColorPop too. They have a great liquid matte. Cost: $6


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 8, 2015)

Jeffree Star Dominatrix


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 9, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> I am loving the Stila liquid lipstick set from Sephora. All of the shades are A+ but now I also want the set from Ulta.


  I didn't know there were two different sets for the different retailers. I definitely want the one from Ulta. I think I will grab it tomorrow.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 9, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Jeffree Star Dominatrix


  Nice. Very pretty.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 9, 2015)

sagehen said:


> You must get Masochist and RedRum if nothing else. And maybe Posh Spice.


  I'm taking a break on reds for now.  I'm sure I have something similar in my stash to red rum, right?


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 9, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm taking a break on reds for now.  I'm sure I have something similar in my stash to red rum, right?


  Same here. I have about 20+ reds. I do not need another for a very long time.


----------



## Mayanas (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## grevous13 (Oct 9, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Try ColorPop too. They have a great liquid matte. Cost: $6


Ive been meaning to try them too, but I've heard some mixed reviews. Hopefully they have some holiday deals so I can pick some up.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 9, 2015)

Mayanas said:


>


  That's a pretty color. Not for me but I do like it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 9, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> That's a pretty color. Not for me but I do like it.


  still not ordering from them. I don't care how cute it is.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 9, 2015)

Mayanas said:


>


:eyelove:


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 9, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> still not ordering from them. I don't care how cute it is.


  I totally understand that. I wonder how much her business is off from, say, 12-18 months ago?


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  I can totally see you rocking this, Dolly.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 9, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I totally understand that. I wonder how much her business is off from, say, 12-18 months ago?


  IDK, ppl tend to forget things fairly quickly.  I love that color though.  I have to be strong. LOL


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 9, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> IDK, ppl tend to forget things fairly quickly.  I love that color though.  I have to be strong. LOL


  I'll skip this shade with you. You CAN do this @Prettypackages


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 9, 2015)

Mayanas said:


>


 Love it!!


----------



## sagehen (Oct 9, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Love it!!


 Me too - I need this and Trouble to hurry up and be available. I am glad I didn't get Squash. Pumpkin is more my speed.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 9, 2015)

Those LimeCrime fuckers blocked me! :lol:   I haven't posted anything on their IG since the mention of the FDA investigation, so it's been quite a while! Well over a month, and I've been seeing their posts too, up until they mentioned the release of jinx and the orange one. They are something else! :lol:


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 9, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I haven't posted anything on their IG since the mention of the FDA investigation, so it's been quite a while! Well over a month, and I've been seeing their posts too, up until they mentioned the release of jinx and the orange one. They are something else!








. I thought only @trendmood does childish stuff like that.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 9, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> . I thought only @trendmood  does childish stuff like that.:down:


  I guess trolls roll with trolls!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 9, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I guess trolls roll with trolls!


  I guess so.


----------



## xandraxelestine (Oct 9, 2015)

The Milani amore liquid lipstick is by far my favorite liquid lippie this year, simply because its more or less a drugstore lippie, but it gives KVD and limecrime a run for their money. I wonder why it had to be limited edition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyone tried it yet?


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 9, 2015)

xandraxelestine said:


> The Milani amore liquid lipstick is by far my favorite liquid lippie this year, simply because its more or less a drugstore lippie, but it gives KVD and limecrime a run for their money. I wonder why it had to be limited edition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have and I love it too. I love them all. I have everything thing except Romance.I love the formula and staying power. I hope they become permanent.


----------



## Mayanas (Oct 9, 2015)

xandraxelestine said:


> The Milani amore liquid lipstick is by far my favorite liquid lippie this year, simply because its more or less a drugstore lippie, but it gives KVD and limecrime a run for their money. I wonder why it had to be limited edition oke: anyone tried it yet?


   They are beautiful. I love them too.


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 9, 2015)

Finally got a few LASplash lipsticks, the store I went to only had the lip tint mousses for now so I got the shades lovestruck and nymphaea


----------



## Mayanas (Oct 9, 2015)

I went to rite aid and found this liquid lipstick from  girlactik on Demure  I know is very popular at Insta but i think not here.   comments?


----------



## slowlikehoney (Oct 9, 2015)

Mayanas said:


>


  I've heard good things about it from Kathleenlights. She said the formula and/or liquid lipstick itself is in her top 3 liquid lipsticks. The shade is so pretty!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 10, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> I went to rite aid and found this liquid lipstick from  girlactik on Demure  I know is very popular at Insta but i think not here.   comments?


  I keep looking at these, but I have yet to order. Maybe I should get it over with. I've only heard good things about them.


----------



## honey on boost (Oct 10, 2015)

I finally caved and ordered a few colourpop lippies. I hope they are good.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 10, 2015)

honey on boost said:


> I finally caved and ordered a few colourpop lippies. I hope they are good.


  I bought a couple, too. Just a couple b/c I've been unimpressed by everything else I've gotten from them.


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 10, 2015)

A little pop up shop I know has started to carry the LASplash lipsticks so I picked up Lovestruck and Nymphaea (I might give that one to my sister).. Anyway I wore Lovestruck all day today and fell asleep in it! I can't wait for them to get the lip coutures (next week I think) so that I can get Ghoulish and OG Ghoulish. How does the formula differ between the lip coutures and the lip tint mousses?  Here I am wearing Lovestruck!


----------



## DMcG9 (Oct 11, 2015)

thefbomb said:


>


I find them all really drying... it's odd.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 11, 2015)

honey on boost said:


> I finally caved and ordered a few colourpop lippies. I hope they are good.


  I love them. I'm interested in hearing your review and wearing a few of them. Which shades did you get?


----------



## LiliV (Oct 11, 2015)

Mayanas said:


>


  Yes! ️


----------



## honey on boost (Oct 11, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I bought a couple, too. Just a couple b/c I've been unimpressed by everything else I've gotten from them.


  I'm hoping they turn out to be good.  If not, at least they were cheap.  





Vandekamp said:


> I love them. I'm interested in hearing your review and wearing a few of them. Which shades did you get?


  I ordered clueless, beeper, and midi.


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 11, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> I find them all really drying... it's odd.


  Hmm interesting, I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 12, 2015)

honey on boost said:


> I ordered clueless, beeper, and midi.


  Great choices, hun. I am confident you will love them. Enjoy your goodies. I am certain you will be back for more.


----------



## leonah (Oct 12, 2015)

is the kat von d liquid lipsticks worth the hype? these are finally making their way to sephora in scandinavia soon. she has some pretty colors in her line of liquid lipsticks.

  so is it worth buying them and/if which colors do you recommend?


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 12, 2015)

I feel like I hit the Lipstick Lottery today. I walked into a CVS about 24 miles from my house and I found ALL of the LE Milani liquid lipstick. I was incredulous. Of course, I grabbed all of them. I finally got my little hands on Romance which is a beautiful dark red wine lipstick. Gorgeous!! It's also the color the model is wearing in the promo ad. I guess there is a Lipstick God after all. Lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 12, 2015)

leonah said:


> is the kat von d liquid lipsticks worth the hype? these are finally making their way to sephora in scandinavia soon. she has some pretty colors in her line of liquid lipsticks.
> 
> so is it worth buying them and/if which colors do you recommend?


  IMO the KVD liquid lipsticks are totally worth the hype. They have great staying power, they dry pretty fast and they come in a wide rage of colors. Some of my KVD favorites include, LUV, Bauhau5, Lolita and Bachelorette.


----------



## leonah (Oct 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> IMO the KVD liquid lipsticks are totally worth the hype. They have great staying power, they dry pretty fast and they come in a wide rage of colors. Some of my KVD favorites include, LUV, Bauhau5, Lolita and Bachelorette.


  are they better than anastasia's? if you have tried them as well


----------



## DMcG9 (Oct 12, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Hmm interesting, I'll keep that in mind!


You may have a much better experience. It seems 50-50 from what I've read online.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 12, 2015)

leonah said:


> are they better than anastasia's? if you have tried them as well


  I have both. I am not a fan of the Anastasia liquid matte lipsticks. They transfer too easily and have almost no staying power, IMO.


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I feel like I hit the Lipstick Lottery today. I walked into a CVS about 24 miles from my house and I found ALL of the LE Milani liquid lipstick. I was incredulous. Of course, I grabbed all of them. I finally got my little hands on Romance which is a beautiful dark red wine lipstick. Gorgeous!! It's also the color the model is wearing in the promo ad. I guess there is a Lipstick God after all. Lol  ompom: ompom: ompom: ompom:


  :nanas:


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 12, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


>


  That is exactly how I feel. I just love Romance, Flirt and Embrace.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Did you manage to get any?


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> That is exactly how I feel. I just love Romance, Flirt and Embrace.:cheer:   Did you manage to get any?


  I'm so glad you found them, I know you were searching forever! I have all of them except for the lightest and darkest shade. Found them on sale at CVS totally by chance. Milani is usually pretty good about bringing popular stuff back, so hopefully they extend the shade range. Finding them was on par with scoring a limited edition MAC item on the night of a release!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 12, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> I'm so glad you found them, I know you were searching forever! I have all of them except for the lightest and darkest shade. Found them on sale at CVS totally by chance. Milani is usually pretty good about bringing popular stuff back, so hopefully they extend the shade range. Finding them was on par with scoring a limited edition MAC item on the night of a release!


  I feel like it has been similar to trying to find a four-leaf clover in 10 feet of snow at night with your eyes covered. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  How hard can that be??????????????????

  I have not been impressed with the lighter shades tho.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2015)

leonah said:


> is the kat von d liquid lipsticks worth the hype? these are finally making their way to sephora in scandinavia soon. she has some pretty colors in her line of liquid lipsticks.
> 
> so is it worth buying them and/if which colors do you recommend?


    I was wondering that too.   I finally took the plunge and ordered Vampira from Sephora w/a 10% off code.  I'm looking forward to trying it.  I typically wear Guerlain & 
   Armani but wanted to see what all the hype was about w/KVD.


----------



## leonah (Oct 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I was wondering that too.   I finally took the plunge and ordered Vampira from Sephora w/a 10% off code.  I'm looking forward to trying it.  I typically wear Guerlain &
> Armani but wanted to see what all the hype was about w/KVD.


  let me know what you think later on


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 12, 2015)

leonah said:


> is the kat von d liquid lipsticks worth the hype? these are finally making their way to sephora in scandinavia soon. she has some pretty colors in her line of liquid lipsticks.  so is it worth buying them and/if which colors do you recommend?


 They are really good they don't dry out my lips and they have good staying power my favorite shades are double dare, exorcism (gorgeous!), echo, Ayesha, Lolita and Santa Sangre.


----------



## Mayanas (Oct 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I feel like I hit the Lipstick Lottery today. I walked into a CVS about 24 miles from my house and I found ALL of the LE Milani liquid lipstick. I was incredulous. Of course, I grabbed all of them. I finally got my little hands on Romance which is a beautiful dark red wine lipstick. Gorgeous!! It's also the color the model is wearing in the promo ad. I guess there is a Lipstick God after all. Lol  ompom: ompom: ompom: ompom:


    Yay yay   Happy for you.


----------



## Mayanas (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2015)

leonah said:


> let me know what you think later on


 Will do!!


----------



## Shars (Oct 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I feel like I hit the Lipstick Lottery today. I walked into a CVS about 24 miles from my house and I found ALL of the LE Milani liquid lipstick. I was incredulous. Of course, I grabbed all of them. I finally got my little hands on Romance which is a beautiful dark red wine lipstick. Gorgeous!! It's also the color the model is wearing in the promo ad. I guess there is a Lipstick God after all. Lol







  YAYY!! I know you've been looking for them for AGES! I hope you enjoy them. I really need to go looking for them when I'm stateside next week! I have to PM you as well!


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 12, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> You may have a much better experience. It seems 50-50 from what I've read online.


Maybe! Ill probably get ghoulish and/or OG ghoulish to try


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 13, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Yay yay Happy for you.


  Thank you, @Mayanas  





Shars said:


> :nanas:  YAYY!! I know you've been looking for them for AGES! I hope you enjoy them. I really need to go looking for them when I'm stateside next week! I have to PM you as well!


  Can you believe it. I feel like I've found the unicorn. Unbelievable! By all means PM me when you are stateside. Which Milani shades were you interested in?


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 13, 2015)

Mayanas said:


>


  I have Red velvet and Riot. Pumpkin is pretty but not exactly my shade. Which one do you like, @Mayanas ?


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]   I was wondering that too.   I finally took the plunge and ordered Vampira from Sephora w/a 10% off code.  I'm looking forward to trying it.  I typically wear Guerlain &[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]   Armani but wanted to see[/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE] what all the hype was about w/KVD.[/COLOR]


 Vampira isn't my favorite shade from the line but the formula is good! On me Vampira is a russet-toned brown, not a burgundy wine like I've seen on some. Tell us how u like it when it arrives! If u r not a fan try exchanging it for Exorcism which is a soft wine or Damned if ur feeling extra vampy. Damned is a black-red btw


----------



## leonah (Oct 13, 2015)

do you guys know if kat von d's exorcism is similar to anastasia's trust issues? or have any color similar to that one?


----------



## LiliV (Oct 13, 2015)

leonah said:


> do you guys know if kat von d's exorcism is similar to anastasia's trust issues? or have any color similar to that one?


  I have both, they're close but Kat Von D is more red burgundy and the Anastasia is more dirty mauve  Top- Kat Von D Exorcism, bottom- ABH Trust Issues


----------



## leonah (Oct 13, 2015)

LiliV said:


>


  thank you so much! I really appreciate the help. they do differ a bit but now I think I need both instead


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 13, 2015)

launching Nov 6th at 10am! 
  5 LE shades in LE packaging as well! Discounted at $75 in a bundle, or sold individually for $18 a piece. 
  We have seen 4 out of the 5! 






  Androgyny^




  This green shade, name tba^




  And this white shade, name tba ^


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> launching Nov 6th at 10am!  5 LE shades in LE packaging as well! Discounted at $75 in a bundle, or sold individually for $18 a piece.  We have seen 4 out of the 5!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Doll Parts look nice on him.


----------



## beauteblogueur (Oct 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> launching Nov 6th at 10am!
> 5 LE shades in LE packaging as well! Discounted at $75 in a bundle, or sold individually for $18 a piece.
> We have seen 4 out of the 5!
> 
> ...


  Unless I completely hate the 5th shade I think I'll be getting the bundle! I'm really excited for the white shade in particular, I can't wait to try mixing it with other lipsticks.

  JS LL's are quickly becoming my favourite LL's.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 14, 2015)

I want the green, I will probably get the bundle.


----------



## revoltofagirl (Oct 14, 2015)

I went back a few pages but I didn't see this mentioned (apologies if it's already been discussed!)

  I bought Miami Fever from Ofra and it is NOT "long-wearing" on me at all! The first time I tried it, I thought maybe I didn't allow it to dry enough... but the second time I waited a good 30 minutes before drinking anything and it still transferred like crazy! Am I doing something wrong? applying too much? Anyone else having this issue?

  I love the color and I just want it to stay on my lips!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 14, 2015)

leonah said:


> let me know what you think later on
> The verdict is in. Vampire arrived yesterday, I tried it on and loved it.  It's much thinner than the formulas of the brands that I typically use but that wasn't a bad thing for
> me.  One thin layer rendered excellent color payoff, it wore very well w/great staying power and I experienced no slippage or bleeding.
> 
> ...


   Oddly, or maybe not depending on one's experience, but after I applied it, the color started to deepen and darken to the exact red-brown burgundy that I prefer and 
   which best compliments my skin tone. I also like the formula.  I'm not a KVD convert but I'm glad I gave this a try.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> The verdict is in. *Vampire arrived yesterday, I tried it on and loved it.  *It's much thinner than the formulas of the brands that I typically use but that wasn't a bad thing for
> me.  One thin layer rendered excellent color payoff, it wore very well w/great staying power and I experienced no slippage or bleeding.
> 
> Oddly, or maybe not depending on one's experience, but after I applied it, the color started to deepen and darken to the exact red-brown burgundy that I prefer and
> which best compliments my skin tone. I also like the formula.  I'm not a KVD convert but I'm glad I gave this a try.








You tried on the Vampire and liked it


----------



## Shars (Oct 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> You tried on the Vampire and liked it


  The Vampire touched her lips!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 14, 2015)

Shars said:


> The Vampire touched her lips! :shock: :haha:


 And she loved it :lmao:


----------



## leonah (Oct 14, 2015)

androgyny by jeffree looks good! I might actually break my virginity with JS and purchase that color later. when do they come out?


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 14, 2015)

leonah said:


> androgyny by jeffree looks good! I might actually *break my virginity with JS *and purchase that color later. when do they come out?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 14, 2015)

leonah said:


> androgyny by jeffree looks good! I might actually break my virginity with JS and purchase that color later. when do they come out?


  November 6th at 10am and it is LE


----------



## leonah (Oct 14, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


>


  hahah


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 14, 2015)

leonah said:


> hahah


  Make JS work for it. Don't give it away.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 14, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I feel like I hit the Lipstick Lottery today. I walked into a CVS about 24 miles from my house and I found ALL of the LE Milani liquid lipstick. I was incredulous. Of course, I grabbed all of them. I finally got my little hands on Romance which is a beautiful dark red wine lipstick. Gorgeous!! It's also the color the model is wearing in the promo ad. I guess there is a Lipstick God after all. Lol


  whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?  Where do you live again?  What area? LOL


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 14, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?  Where do you live again?  What area? LOL


  Wash metro.The WHOLE display was there minus the two Beloveds. Romance is what I had been looking for and two were on display. And you know I gobbled them both up in a New York minute.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 15, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?  Where do you live again?  What area? LOL


  Crush and Adore are still available on the Milani website. All of the other shades are OOS.

  http://milanicosmetics.com/Amore-Matte-Lip-Creme.html


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 15, 2015)

Today I read that the Milani liquid lipsticks will become perm early next year! They also said there will be new shades!
  Hopefully I'll be able to buy it then from a Canadian source


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 15, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Today I read that the Milani liquid lipsticks will become perm early next year! They also said there will be new shades!
> Hopefully I'll be able to buy it then from a Canadian source


















  OMG!! I am soooooo glad to hear that. @thefbomb you will love them. Everyone has a line of liquid mattes now. It's time for Milani to get on the bandwagon too and make them permanent.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 15, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Today I read that the Milani liquid lipsticks will become perm early next year! They also said there will be new shades!
> Hopefully I'll be able to buy it then from a Canadian source


  yes!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 15, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> yes!


  I know right. Which colors did you have your eyes on?


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 15, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> OMG!! I am soooooo glad to hear that. @thefbomb you will love them. Everyone has a line of liquid mattes now. It's time for Milani to get on the bandwagon too and make them permanent.


  Im sure a lot of people will be excited now! Everyone has been raving over them, how could they not make them perm!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 15, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Im sure a lot of people will be excited now! Everyone has been raving over them, how could they not make them perm!


  That would I say. They have enormous staying power. and cost $3-$4 if you buy them at CVS. $9 on the website. I think their formula is on par with KVD, LA Splash and Lime Crime. I will add that it is easier to remove them from your lips than LA Splash though. 

  I hope they come out with a pink purple liquid matte lipstick.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]   The verdict is in. Vampire arrived yesterday, I tried it on and loved it.  It's much thinner than the formulas of the brands that I typically use but that wasn't a bad thing for[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]   me.  One thin layer [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]rendered [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]excellent color payoff, it wore very well w/great staying power and I experienced no slippage or bleeding.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=EE82EE] Oddly, or maybe not depending on one's experience, but after I applied it, the color started to deepen and darken to the exact red-brown burgundy that I prefer and[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]   which best compliments my [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]skin tone.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=EE82EE]I also like the formula.  I'm not a KVD convert but I'm glad I gave this a try.[/COLOR]


 Glad it worked out for u mama! Planning on trying another shade?


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 15, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Wash metro.The WHOLE display was there minus the two Beloveds. Romance is what I had been looking for and two were on display. And you know I gobbled them both up in a New York minute.


 Glad u found Romance, it's a beautiful red-wine shade and it's gonna look GOREGEOUS on u!!! How r u liking Embrace??? It reminds me of Rebel


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 15, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Glad u found Romance, it's a beautiful red-wine shade and it's gonna look GOREGEOUS on u!!! How r u liking Embrace??? It reminds me of Rebel


  Romance, Flirt and Embrace are my favorites. I love them. Glad you like them too.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 15, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I know right. Which colors did you have your eyes on?


  All of them. LOL


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 15, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> All of them. LOL


  Did you check the link I posted earlier. Some are still available on the Milani website.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 15, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Did you check the link I posted earlier. Some are still available on the Milani website.


  I did, I might get them from there, but I was kinda hoping for a drugstore sale.  I might take the plunge.  Too many things out there though. LOL


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 15, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I did, I might get them from there, but I was kinda hoping for a drugstore sale.  I might take the plunge.  Too many things out there though. LOL


  I found the entire display in a rural CVS store. Are there any of those near you. You may want to call first before making the drive.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 15, 2015)

2nd shade reveal from JS


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  This is a total skip for me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think Marshmallow  would be a better name. Lol


----------



## Indieprincess (Oct 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> 2nd shade reveal from JS


  Very Tyrone Biggums. But I guess someone could rock it.


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 15, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I did, I might get them from there, but I was kinda hoping for a drugstore sale.  I might take the plunge.  Too many things out there though. LOL





Vandekamp said:


> I found the entire display in a rural CVS store. Are there any of those near you. You may want to call first before making the drive.


  Search no more! As expected due to popularity......


----------



## Mayanas (Oct 15, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


   Do you have them Erine?


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 15, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


>


  I'm so excited that Milani is bringing them back and even adding to the collection.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 15, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Do you have them Erine?


  Not yet, but I've been searching everywhere for them!


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 16, 2015)

I just saw the post about the liquid mattes, no more searching! Can't wait to get my hands on some to try. And I'm interested to see the new colors!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 16, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> I just saw the post about the liquid mattes, no more searching! Can't wait to get my hands on some to try. And I'm interested to see the new colors!


  Mama wants a purple!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 16, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> I just saw the post about the liquid mattes, no more searching! Can't wait to get my hands on some to try. And I'm interested to see the new colors!


  Me too. I would love to see a deep pink-purple liquid matte.


----------



## leonah (Oct 16, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Me too. I would love to see a deep pink-purple liquid matte.


  YES!


----------



## leonah (Oct 18, 2015)

does someone have/have tried JS celebrity skin? it looks like a pretty nude


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 18, 2015)

leonah said:


> does someone have/have tried JS celebrity skin? it looks like a pretty nude


  It is a stunning nude! I have it & love it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 18, 2015)

3rd shade reveal!


----------



## leonah (Oct 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is a stunning nude! I have it & love it!


  awesome! does it wash you out?


----------



## leonah (Oct 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> 3rd shade reveal!


  this shade is so pretty. I need it. and probably celebrity skin. and maybe doll parts. omg JS starting to get me hooked


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 18, 2015)

leonah said:


> this shade is so pretty. I need it. and probably celebrity skin. and maybe doll parts. omg JS starting to get me hooked


  Lol


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> 3rd shade reveal!


  I think this will be my first JC liquid lipstick purchase! beautiful shade!


----------



## leonah (Oct 18, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I think this will be my first JC liquid lipstick purchase! beautiful shade!


  haha yes you and me both! two JS virgins


----------



## LiliV (Oct 18, 2015)

leonah said:


> haha yes you and me both! two JS virgins :lmaoo: :sigh:


  Me 3! I really want Androgyny and I want to pick up Posh Spice for mixing too


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 18, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  So glad they're going to be permanent!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 18, 2015)

Coloured Raine's Raine Fever Matte is still my ultimate FAVE so far.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 18, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> Coloured Raine's Raine Fever Matte is still my ultimate FAVE so far.


  You are beautiful and that lippie on you is


----------



## slowlikehoney (Oct 18, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I think this will be my first JC liquid lipstick purchase! beautiful shade!


  Ditto to that! Once I saw it, I knew I needed it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> 3rd shade reveal!








 Androgyny is gorgeous.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 18, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> Ditto to that! Once I saw it, I knew I needed it.


  I second that.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 18, 2015)

4th shade reveal, a true Christmas green!


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 18, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> Coloured Raine's Raine Fever Matte is still my ultimate FAVE so far.


 Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 18, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> Coloured Raine's Raine Fever Matte is still my ultimate FAVE so far.


  beautiful!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Oct 18, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> Coloured Raine's Raine Fever Matte is still my ultimate FAVE so far.


----------



## Indieprincess (Oct 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> 3rd shade reveal!


  This is pretty. I wonder how close it is to CP Tulle.


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> 4th shade reveal, a true Christmas green!


Pretty! I can't keep up with all these JS releases though. It's starting to become like MAC!!


----------



## babycheri (Oct 20, 2015)

Does anyone have comparison swatches of JS celebrity skin vs Kat Von D's Lolita? I have Lolita but Celebrity Skin looks amazing too! They just sound the same in descriptions


----------



## leonah (Oct 20, 2015)

babycheri said:


> Does anyone have comparison swatches of JS celebrity skin vs Kat Von D's Lolita? I have Lolita but Celebrity Skin looks amazing too! They just sound the same in descriptions


  https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xaf1/t51.2885-15/s320x320/e15/11353476_1609321256015708_777055007_n.jpg

  http://jackie0hh.blogspot.se/2015/02/liquid-lipsticks-neutrals.html



  there is more swatches and comparisons on google but they are totally different based on all pics online I would say


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> 3rd shade reveal!


Need!


----------



## babycheri (Oct 20, 2015)

leonah said:


> https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/h...e15/11353476_1609321256015708_777055007_n.jpg http://jackie0hh.blogspot.se/2015/02/liquid-lipsticks-neutrals.html    there is more swatches and comparisons on google but they are totally different based on all pics online I would say


 Thanks! They just sounded kinda similar through descriptions but I think CS would be too light for me anyways  ended up with Posh Spice


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Need!


  I know. It's definitely BU-worthy.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I know. It's definitely BU-worthy.


I never back up,but it's definitely buy worthy! I think I'll wait and get Masochist until this launches so I don't have to pay shipping twice.


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 20, 2015)

I finally wore Lime Crime Utopia today! It's a pink with strong blue undertones. It was very comfortable but slightly drying after the 4th hour of wear.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 20, 2015)

LavenderPearl said:


>


  Thank you so much!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 20, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> beautiful!


Thanks ladies!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 21, 2015)

5th shade reveal from JS


----------



## leonah (Oct 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> 5th shade reveal from JS


  haha the name. I love the color but hate glitter in mattes. sigh oh well doll parts, androgyny and celebrity skin for me then when they launch!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 21, 2015)

A look at all 5! Launching Nov. 6th @ 10am


----------



## xlisaa (Oct 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> 5th shade reveal from JS


I usually don't do reds, but I want this since it looks like a deeper red than Candy Apple from ABH. & I rarely wear lipsticks to work, but when I do, parents usually ask me what I'm wearing & if I happen to wear this... I hope they don't ask or it could end up being quite awkward haha!


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> 5th shade reveal from JS


  yeeeeeeeees this color!

  I think it's going to be this one and androgyny for me. First JS products! Good thing I have some time, Nov 6th. Is it 10am est or pst?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 21, 2015)

I want Androgyny and Hoe Hoe Hoe. I love the look of Mistletoe... but would I wear it?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 21, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> yeeeeeeeees this color!  I think it's going to be this one and androgyny for me. First JS products! Good thing I have some time, Nov 6th. Is it 10am est or pst?


Pst :winkiss:


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Pst


  thank you!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> 5th shade reveal from JS


  I'm loving it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 21, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> yeeeeeeeees this color!
> 
> I think it's going to be this one and androgyny for me. First JS products! Good thing I have some time, Nov 6th. Is it 10am est or pst?


  I haven't purchased any of his lipsticks either.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 21, 2015)

Hoe hoe hoe, masochist and androgyny shall be mine! I'm debating on doll parts as well just because it's one of my favorite songs. Lol


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 21, 2015)

Jeffree Star Dirty Money


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 21, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hoe hoe hoe, masochist and androgyny shall be mine! I'm debating on doll parts as well just because it's one of my favorite songs. Lol


oke: oke: buy it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 21, 2015)

JS lip scrubs are also launching Nov 6th! 4 flavors: Spearmint, Root beer, Mojito & Strawberry Gum....$12 each


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 21, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Jeffree Star Dirty Money


 I don't even like this colour but you make it look good


----------



## TwiggyPop (Oct 22, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Today I'm wearing the Milani liquid lipstick Crush. MY FAVOURITE!!!!!! I actually wear this way too much


  I love that on you!  





DMcG9 said:


> Off-topic: It saddens me that Queen Street has died such a bland commercial death. When Fluevog moved last month and now MAC Pro has gone north to Bloor, it's become a bit too Eaton Centre on a sidewalk for me.   Interesting though that NYX chose to keep makeup alive in that location.


  I went to Queen St about 12 years ago and had a lot of fun. I don't remember much from it because I squeezed A LOT into 3 days, but I know it was fun. Haha  





bajandoc86 said:


> Coloured Raine's Raine Fever Matte is still my ultimate FAVE so far.


  You are adorable!  





pinkcrush said:


> I finally wore Lime Crime Utopia today! It's a pink with strong blue undertones. It was very comfortable but slightly drying after the 4th hour of wear.


  I like that on you!  





xlisaa said:


> I usually don't do reds, but I want this since it looks like a deeper red than Candy Apple from ABH. & I rarely wear lipsticks to work, but when I do, parents usually ask me what I'm wearing & if I happen to wear this... I hope they don't ask or it could end up being quite awkward haha!


  My daughter goes to catholic school and if one of the other parents ask me about a color with a name like that I straight up lie. Haha


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 22, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I don't even like this colour but you make it look good


  It's actually a really pretty color and more wearable than I expected it has a slightly blue undertone so it doesn't make your teeth look yellow.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 22, 2015)

Are you ladies big fans of LA Splash? If so, what is your favorite liquid matte lipstick?


----------



## leonah (Oct 22, 2015)

androgyny reminds me a bit of ABH veronica or is it just me?


  have not tried LA splash because I heard that they dry out and crumble in the tube really fast


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 22, 2015)

leonah said:


> androgyny reminds me a bit of ABH veronica or is it just me?
> 
> 
> have not tried LA splash because I heard that they dry out and crumble in the tube really fast


  Oh boy. That is not good.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> You tried on the Vampire and liked it









Autocorrect is NOT my friend!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


   No!!!  Just NO!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

Shars said:


> The Vampire touched her lips!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> 3rd shade reveal!


    Love this shade!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Glad it worked out for u mama! Planning on trying another shade?


 Thanks.  Maybe Lolita.  I have Lolita is the solid form and it's a pretty easy color for me to wear.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> Coloured Raine's Raine Fever Matte is still my ultimate FAVE so far.


 ​You're absolutely beautiful----the lippie looks good too!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I never back up,but it's definitely buy worthy! I think I'll wait and get Masochist until this launches so I don't have to pay shipping twice.


   Smart lady!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


>


  You look so pretty in it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> 5th shade reveal from JS


   The color is pretty but you do see the glitter.  I get weak in the knees for reds!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hoe hoe hoe, masochist and androgyny shall be mine! I'm debating on doll parts as well just because it's one of my favorite songs. Lol


 Good picks!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]  No!!!  Just NO!!![/COLOR]


:agree:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2015)

[VIDEO]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=976b8TPPFJU[/VIDEO]





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]  The color is pretty but you do see the glitter.  I get weak in the knees for reds!!!![/COLOR]


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE] Smart lady!!!!![/COLOR]:frenz:


Gracias


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 22, 2015)

I used to like that song. Now I'll be singing that all day.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 22, 2015)

So, if I just grabbed ABH Poison Apple on impulse do I need JS Hoe Hoe Hoe?


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 22, 2015)

sagehen said:


> So, if I just grabbed ABH Poison Apple on impulse do I need JS Hoe Hoe Hoe?


  I have Poison Apple and i love it. I don't think you need Hoe Hoe Hoe, IMO.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 22, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I have Poison Apple and i love it. I don't think you need Hoe Hoe Hoe, IMO.


 Thanks - I don't think so either. I will try to be strong when it launches (or, more truthfully, I will try to remember I just bought ABH Poison Apple lol).


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 22, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Thanks - I don't think so either. I will try to be strong when it launches (or, more truthfully, I will try to remember I just bout ABH Poison Apple lol).


  Plus.....I bet Colorpop has something very similar to Hoe Hoe Hoe for $6.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2015)

JS, "Hoe Hoe Hoe" shot of the glitter


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I used to like that song. Now I'll be singing that all day.:lulz:


I loved SWV! I wonder whatever happened to them.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I loved SWV! I wonder whatever happened to them.


  They had or have a reality show and were trying to get the group back together and tour. IT hasn't been going well, but they have done shows here and there.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 22, 2015)

sagehen said:


> They had or have a reality show and were trying to get the group back together and tour. IT hasn't been going well, but they have done shows here and there.


I just saw something about their new album so I guess it's been going better than I realized. I know their show had a couple of seasons.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

I haven't heard that song in years!!!  You always come up w/the good ones!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

sagehen said:


> So, if I just grabbed ABH Poison Apple on impulse do I need JS Hoe Hoe Hoe?


  Go for it Sage!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Gracias


   De nada!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 22, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Are you ladies big fans of LA Splash? If so, what is your favorite liquid matte lipstick?


  All of em! Minus the glittery matte ones.    





leonah said:


> androgyny reminds me a bit of ABH veronica or is it just me?   have not tried LA splash because I heard that they dry out and crumble in the tube really fast


  Hasn't happened to any of mine :nope:


----------



## rainyday (Oct 22, 2015)

So many new liquid lipsticks releasing recently and in the next few weeks.  I'm going to be so broke before December hits


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 23, 2015)

Have you guys seen this? New La a Splash liquid lipstick.  photo credit to Anubis makeup.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 23, 2015)

I want the gold and the green.  Will I wear them?  Probably not?


----------



## TwiggyPop (Oct 23, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> [VIDEO]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=976b8TPPFJU[/VIDEO]


  The 12 year old in me just got giggly. Haha. I used to sing that song with my friends constantly!


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> 5th shade reveal from JS


hoe hoe hoe  And the gold one I need


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]   Love this shade!!!![/COLOR]





erine1881 said:


>


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I want the gold and the green.  Will I wear them?  Probably not?


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> 3rd shade reveal!


thanks dolly  I need this one too


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> The 12 year old in me just got giggly. Haha. I used to sing that song with my friends constantly!






  It was a good one.  I've been singing it since Naomi posted it for me!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2015)

Made a thread for JS cosmetics, seeing as the cosmetic brand is blooming! 
  http://www.specktra.net/t/192191/jeffree-star-cosmetics


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 24, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I want the gold and the green.  Will I wear them?  Probably not?


  Me either. I would not wear them.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 24, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Hasn't happened to any of mine


  I love them too. LA Splash last until the end of time. I kinda like that.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 24, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> I need this one too


  It is pretty but it kinda reminds me of marvelous mauve from Sephora.


----------



## leonah (Oct 24, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> It is pretty but it kinda reminds me of marvelous mauve from Sephora.


  I love that one! and cherry blossom and pink souffle and my next one will be blackberry sorbet


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :frenz:      :lol: [COLOR=EE82EE]I haven't heard that song in years!!!  You always come up w/the good ones!!![/COLOR]:bigthumb:


:encore: It was a good one!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I just saw something about their new album so I guess it's been going better than I realized. I know their show had a couple of seasons.





sagehen said:


> They had or have a reality show and were trying to get the group back together and tour. IT hasn't been going well, but they have done shows here and there.


I'm going to have to look into this album!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> The 12 year old in me just got giggly. Haha. I used to sing that song with my friends constantly!


Me too! And it was totally the song you'd play when you were thinking of your crush at the time. :haha:


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 24, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm going to have to look into this album!


  I know they had a song come out a few months ago...I think it was Ain't No Man or something like that


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 25, 2015)

leonah said:


> I love that one! and cherry blossom and pink souffle and my next one will be blackberry sorbet


  I agree. Sephora has some nice liquid matte lipsticks and they are not expensive. I have 3-4 Blackberry Sorbet too. We have fabulous taste, @Leonah.


----------



## leonah (Oct 25, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I agree. Sephora has some nice liquid matte lipsticks and they are not expensive. I have 3-4 Blackberry Sorbet too. We have fabulous taste, @Leonah.


  yes


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 25, 2015)

I've become such a fan of the Pretty Zombie and LA Splash lipsticks.


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 25, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I've become such a fan of the Pretty Zombie and LA Splash lipsticks.


 I really like the PZC ones, I haven't used my la splash ones much yet


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 25, 2015)

Have any of you ladies tried the GiorgioArmaniEcstasy Lacquers?  I tried my first one two weeks ago and they'r pretty descent.  I find the formula much thinner then the KVD formula and a few others that I've tried but it's not bad.


----------



## leonah (Oct 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Have any of you ladies tried the GiorgioArmaniEcstasy Lacquers?  I tried my first one two weeks ago and they'r pretty descent.  I find the formula much thinner then the KVD formula and a few others that I've tried but it's not bad.


  are they liquid lipsticks? have always wondered about those


----------



## TwiggyPop (Oct 26, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Me too! And it was totally the song you'd play when you were thinking of your crush at the time. :haha:


  I still remember who my crush was at that time, Sammy Travis. Haha!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 26, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> I still remember who my crush was at that time, Sammy Travis. Haha!


Mine was Ramone Soto. :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2015)

leonah said:


> are they liquid lipsticks? have always wondered about those


 Well, they are promoted as having the shine of a lacquer /gloss, the color & comfort of a lipstick, & the hold of a stain.  I found that to be mostly true.  I selected a deep brown color which was a questionable choice for me to begin with but my hubs absolutely loved it! on me!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 26, 2015)

I went to Target for cat food. The beauty section was on the way to the check out and I ran across a new liquid lipstick from Revlon. It's called Revlon Ultra HD Matte Lipcolor. I picked up two of them and have yet to try them on my lips. I will post pics as soon as I try them out. Has any one else seen them and picked them up?


----------



## Mayanas (Oct 26, 2015)

leonah said:


> I love that one! and cherry blossom and pink souffle and my next one will be blackberry sorbet :cheer:


  Blackberry sorbet is very pretty.  





DILLIGAF said:


> I went to Target for cat food. The beauty section was on the way to the check out and I ran across a new liquid lipstick from Revlon. It's called Revlon Ultra HD Matte Lipcolor. I picked up two of them and have yet to try them on my lips. I will post pics as soon as I try them out. Has any one else seen them and picked them up?


   Jenise got 2 i think but she doesnt like them. They never dry


----------



## Mayanas (Oct 26, 2015)

I think im the only person who got the Stila liquid lipsticks sets?  I got the 2 sets, someone else?


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 27, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Jenise got 2 i think but she doesnt like them. They never dry


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 27, 2015)

Lol  I saw a swatch of Stila's Aria liquid lipstick and fell in love.  But $24 wasn't gonna cut it. So I looked for a dupe and apparently Sephora's Blackberry Sorbet is its $14 twin so I picked that up and used it with my cyberworld lip liner.  I'm in love.


----------



## leonah (Oct 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Well, they are promoted as having the shine of a lacquer /gloss, the color & comfort of a lipstick, & the hold of a stain.  I found that to be mostly true.  I selected a deep brown color which was a questionable choice for me to begin with but my hubs absolutely loved it! on me!!!


  how is wearing it on? I always thought they were high shine glosses


----------



## slowlikehoney (Oct 27, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> They have 3 sets but the other is too bright


----------



## Mayanas (Oct 27, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> I got the Stila liquid lipstick set from Sephora and I love it. I still want the set from Ulta, though. I just haven't seen it in-store.


  I went twice at Ulta and never found it. Then yesterday went to Planet Beauty and found it. They have both sets.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 27, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> I think im the only person who got the Stila liquid lipsticks sets?  I got the 2 sets, someone else?


----------



## Mayanas (Oct 27, 2015)

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod13201007


----------



## sagehen (Oct 27, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod13201007


 Oh, I got this one. I think I misread your post and thought there were three sets. I was looking for one I had not seen.


----------



## Mayanas (Oct 27, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Oh, I got this one. I think I misread your post and thought there were three sets. I was looking for one I had not seen.


   Oh yes is this.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/stila-look-at-me-liquid-lipstick-trio


----------



## Mayanas (Oct 27, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Oh, I got this one. I think I misread your post and thought there were three sets. I was looking for one I had not seen.


  1 sephora 1 Ulta Beauty planet has these.  1 birchbox has other. Exclusive. Bright colors


----------



## sagehen (Oct 27, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> 1 sephora 1 Ulta Beauty planet has these.  1 birchbox has other. Exclusive. Bright colors


  Thanks for the info. Thankfully I have those three shades. My wallet just breathed a sigh of relief.


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 27, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/stila-look-at-me-liquid-lipstick-trio


  that one is so cute!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 27, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/stila-look-at-me-liquid-lipstick-trio


  i WANT THIS!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 27, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> i WANT THIS!!!


  It looks nice but i think I am going to skip this.


----------



## leonah (Oct 27, 2015)

does blackberry sorbet hold up well? thinking about go by sephora tomorrow to check it out. I want a dark liquid lipstick (have none of vampy ones yet) for an upcoming dinner/party thingy with all my co-workers so it must hold through one drink or two at least


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 27, 2015)

leonah said:


> does blackberry sorbet hold up well? thinking about go by sephora tomorrow to check it out. I want a dark liquid lipstick (have none of vampy ones yet) for an upcoming dinner/party thingy with all my co-workers so it must hold through one drink or two at least


  I think it holds up pretty well. I have never had any problems with it. of course, LA Splash LML (liquid matte lipsticks) hold up the best.


----------



## leonah (Oct 27, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I think it holds up pretty well. I have never had any problems with it. of course, LA Splash LML (liquid matte lipsticks) hold up the best.


  thank you I will swatch it tomorrow but I'm already leaning towards a buy..


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> *I went to Target for cat food. The beauty section was on the way to the check out *and I ran across a new liquid lipstick from Revlon. It's called Revlon Ultra HD Matte Lipcolor. I picked up two of them and have yet to try them on my lips. I will post pics as soon as I try them out. Has any one else seen them and picked them up?






​I lov the way you shop Dilli!!!  Looking forward to your lipstick review!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> i WANT THIS!!!


    It is super cute Pretty.  Do you have any experience w/the formula???


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Thanks for the info. Thankfully I have those three shades. *My wallet just breathed a sigh of relief.*


----------



## Shars (Oct 28, 2015)

leonah said:


> does blackberry sorbet hold up well? thinking about go by sephora tomorrow to check it out. I want a dark liquid lipstick (have none of vampy ones yet) for an upcoming dinner/party thingy with all my co-workers so it must hold through one drink or two at least


  It wears just like my other Sephora lip stains. It's a very pretty shade! It will hold up through drinks but an oily food and it will disappear a bit in the centre - well, at least on me.


----------



## stormborn (Oct 28, 2015)

Androgyny is gorgeous!! :eyelove: my first thought was NEED but on second glance I think it looks pretty similar to LC Faded.. (at least on me!)


----------



## leonah (Oct 28, 2015)

Shars said:


> There's a mini of Aria in the Sephora set. At 20% off it's a great price. You can also get it for 25% off on Stila's website until end of today (Oct 28th) with code 25OFF.
> It wears just like my other Sephora lip stains. It's a very pretty shade! It will hold up through drinks but an oily food and it will disappear a bit in the centre - well, at least on me.


  thank you


----------



## leonah (Oct 28, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Androgyny is gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  really? have not tried any LC but like the look of faded. androgyny reminds me a bit of ABH veronica


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2015)

My second KVD liquid lipstick purchases.










The full size Lolita is that nice mauve color that I'd hoped for.  Lolita I of the duo looks much browner and Lolita II is rust colored on me.  Note this was done in artificial lighting.


----------



## Shars (Oct 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> My second KVD liquid lipstick purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  So basically, I have to buy all the available Lolitas.


----------



## Mayanas (Oct 28, 2015)

I got my Lolita duo today.


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 28, 2015)

Got mines today too


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2015)

Shars said:


> So basically, I have to buy all the available Lolitas.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Got mines today too


  What do you ladies think of them and have you compared them to the full size liquid Lolita?  I also have the lipstick solid version and totally forgot about including it in the swatches.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 29, 2015)

My full sized Lolita looks like the Lolita 1 of your mini set, very brown. I got it not too long ago when they restocked it online maybe 2-3 months ago? I'm thinking your full sized Lolita is from one of the pink batches that came out. I prefer the pinker version you have honestly but it reminds me of double dare which I have.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]My second KVD liquid lipstick purchases.[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My full sized Lolita starts out looking like yours but dries more like the Lolita 1...almost a cross between the two. Me swatching my Lolita somehow ended with my hand covered in swatches of my little liquid lippie collection lol.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 29, 2015)

Shars said:


> So basically, I have to buy all the available Lolitas.


  *nodding* I think we do. LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It is super cute Pretty.  Do you have any experience w/the formula???


  nope. I just want the cute lil bag.


----------



## Mayanas (Oct 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]What do you ladies think of them and have you compared them to the full size liquid Lolita?  I also have the lipstick solid version and totally forgot about including it in the swatches.[/COLOR]








 Lolita FZ, Lolita TS  Lolita New.  My full size Lolita is the same a t the  set.


----------



## Shars (Oct 30, 2015)

Does anybody have the Lolita from the below Give Me Some Lip Sephora Favourites set? If so, is it any different from the duo?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> My full sized Lolita looks like the Lolita 1 of your mini set, very brown. I got it not too long ago when they restocked it online maybe 2-3 months ago? I'm thinking your full sized Lolita is from one of the pink batches that came out. I prefer the pinker version you have honestly but it reminds me of double dare which I have.


   I got my full-sized Lolita within the past week or so---very recent.  It's the pinkish mauve that I'd hoped for.  How can company be so blatantly inconsistent with a product.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> nope. I just want the cute lil bag.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> My full sized Lolita starts out looking like yours but dries more like the Lolita 1...almost a cross between the two. Me swatching my Lolita somehow ended with my hand covered in swatches of my little liquid lippie collection lol.


  It almost seem like everyone has had a different experience with these.  That's pretty crazy.

  LOL at your over-swatched hand!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> Does anybody have the Lolita from the below Give Me Some Lip Sephora Favourites set? If so, is it any different from the duo?


   No---sorry Shars.  Oh the mysteries of KVD it seems.


----------



## MissElle12 (Oct 31, 2015)

Shars said:


> Does anybody have the Lolita from the below Give Me Some Lip Sephora Favourites set? If so, is it any different from the duo?


  I do.  My Lolita duo was delivered but I wont get to it for a couple days (all packages go to my parents house since the huge fiasco with the Balls last week).   I can swatch them for you, hopefully in a couple days!


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 31, 2015)

Stila Como on NW43/NC50/Macao!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 31, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


>














 Stunning. I love Como on you. You look amazing. Are you using a liner?


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 31, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> ompom: :kissy:    Stunning. I love Como on you. You look amazing. Are you using a liner?


 Thanx lady! No I'm not wearing a liner, I just took my time and applied it


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 31, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Stila Como on NW43/NC50/Macao!


Lovely!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 31, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Thanx lady! No I'm not wearing a liner, I just took my time and applied it


  It reminds me of Pretty Zombie's Purple Poison. That is one of my fav purples. I like it MORE than LUV if you can believe that.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I do.  My Lolita duo was delivered but I wont get to it for a couple days (all packages go to my parents house since the huge fiasco with the Balls last week).   I can swatch them for you, hopefully in a couple days!


   I don't blame you for sending your packages elsewhere after what you went through.  I swatched the Lolita duos a little further up thread but I didn't have the lippie from the particular set that Shars was asking about.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


>


    Looking really beautiful PC!!!!!


----------



## Shars (Oct 31, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I do.  My Lolita duo was delivered but I wont get to it for a couple days (all packages go to my parents house since the huge fiasco with the Balls last week).   I can swatch them for you, hopefully in a couple days!


  Thank you! I have half a mind to just get the duo and be done lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2015)

Shars said:


> I think I read somewhere that a pigment ingredient from the original batch recipe was no longer available so she was having a hard time receeating the original colour everyone loved.
> 
> Thank you! I have half a mind to just get the duo and be done lol.


   That's really too bad.  The duo is ok but don't expect any mauvey goodness-----they're ok.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's really too bad.  The duo is ok but don't expect any mauvey goodness-----they're ok.


  yeah, none at all.  LOL  It is brown and terracotta.  That's it.  I might order the full size one if it is around during VIB sale.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> yeah, none at all.  LOL  It is brown and terracotta.  That's it.  I might order the full size one if it is around during VIB sale.


   They're ok but nothing to write home about.


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Lovely!





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Looking really beautiful PC!!!!![/COLOR]


 Thanx girls!!!


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 1, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> It reminds me of Pretty Zombie's Purple Poison. That is one of my fav purples. I like it MORE than LUV if you can believe that.


 Wow any pics?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Thanx girls!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Wow any pics?


   That would be nice wouldn't it!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Nov 1, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Stila Como on NW43/NC50/Macao!


  I WISH I could rock that color like you!! I would look like some cracked out two dollar hooker.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 2, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Wow any pics?


  I will post a picture the next time I put it on. Do you have any Pretty Zombie liquid lipsticks?


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 2, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I will post a picture the next time I put it on. Do you have any Pretty Zombie liquid lipsticks?


 No I don't but I can be swayed lol... Seems they have some interesting purples! Como is more orchid on me than I expected but I love it


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 2, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> I WISH I could rock that color like you!! I would look like some cracked out two dollar hooker.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Nov 2, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> If u think Como is too bright for u then try KVD Susperia, it's bright but definitely more muted than Como


  Thanks, I'll try that one!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 2, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> Thanks, I'll try that one!


  Susperia is pretty and will be a good choice for @TwiggyPop


----------



## leonah (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm thinking about the Stila eternal love set with ricco, baci and beso if I remember correctly. is it worth it? the colors are gorgeous especially ricco and baci


----------



## blondie929 (Nov 2, 2015)

leonah said:


> I'm thinking about the Stila eternal love set with ricco, baci and beso if I remember correctly. is it worth it? the colors are gorgeous especially ricco and baci


  I got the set and I love ittttt baci being my fave of course lol


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 2, 2015)

leonah said:


> I'm thinking about the Stila eternal love set with ricco, baci and beso if I remember correctly. is it worth it? the colors are gorgeous especially ricco and baci


   Yes, buy it.


----------



## leonah (Nov 2, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Yes, buy it.


   thanks girls!

  asos got this in just recently although it's more expensive on their site, approximately 29 dollars with my student discount


----------



## alexisweaver (Nov 2, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


>


WOAH! You look fabulous!!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 2, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I went to Target for cat food. The beauty section was on the way to the check out and I ran across a new liquid lipstick from Revlon. It's called Revlon Ultra HD Matte Lipcolor. I picked up two of them and have yet to try them on my lips. I will post pics as soon as I try them out. Has any one else seen them and picked them up?


  I took these lipsticks with me on my trip to Mexico last week. The final verdict is... I HATE THEM! I'm returning them tomorrow! They just didn't hold up. The thing that bothered me the most was the smell! It's an overly sweet smell! The colors were lovely but I have other products that do much much better.


----------



## alexisweaver (Nov 2, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I took these lipsticks with me on my trip to Mexico last week. The final verdict is... I HATE THEM! I'm returning them tomorrow! They just didn't hold up. The thing that bothered me the most was the smell! It's an overly sweet smell! The colors were lovely but I have other products that do much much better.


I love the smell! I do agree though, they do not last long at all. I'm constantly reapplying. Such a shame.


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 2, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> WOAH! You look fabulous!!!!


 Thanx mama


----------



## sagehen (Nov 2, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I took these lipsticks with me on my trip to Mexico last week. The final verdict is... I HATE THEM! I'm returning them tomorrow! They just didn't hold up. The thing that bothered me the most was the smell! It's an overly sweet smell! The colors were lovely but I have other products that do much much better.





alexisweaver said:


> I love the smell! I do agree though, they do not last long at all. I'm constantly reapplying. Such a shame.


  You two have saved me a trip to Target and a few $$$. Thank you!


----------



## Shars (Nov 2, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I took these lipsticks with me on my trip to Mexico last week. The final verdict is... I HATE THEM! I'm returning them tomorrow! They just didn't hold up. The thing that bothered me the most was the smell! It's an overly sweet smell! The colors were lovely but I have other products that do much much better.


  Wow! Will be giving them a wide berth then.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2015)

New dose of colors shade and Brick is back in stock


----------



## leonah (Nov 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  ohh the new one looks so pretty. how are dose liquid lipsticks? never tried them yet


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2015)

leonah said:


> ohh the new one looks so pretty. how are dose liquid lipsticks? never tried them yet


   I am a huge fan of DoC. The liquid lipsticks are awesome.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 3, 2015)

leonah said:


> ohh the new one looks so pretty. how are dose liquid lipsticks? never tried them yet


  I love some of their shades especially Berry Me 2. However, I have discovered that their staying power is not on par with Lime Crime, KVD, Milani or LA Splash.


----------



## leonah (Nov 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am a huge fan of DoC. The liquid lipsticks are awesome.


  is JSC better or DOC?  which one do you prefer


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> New dose of colors shade and Brick is back in stock


  I just saw this on instagram. I was about to order BWM, but I'm afraid of what it would look like on me. I wish they had more realistic pictures of the shade on someone.


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 3, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I just saw this on instagram. I was about to order BWM, but I'm afraid of what it would look like on me. I wish they had more realistic pictures of the shade on someone.


  Same! I can't find real life swatches anywhere. :/ It seems like a random, un-marketed launch.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I took these lipsticks with me on my trip to Mexico last week. The final verdict is... I HATE THEM! I'm returning them tomorrow! They just didn't hold up. The thing that bothered me the most was the smell! It's an overly sweet smell! The colors were lovely but I have other products that do much much better.


    Whoa!  Good to know Dilli.  I hope you had a fab time in Mexico!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I just saw this on instagram. I was about to order BWM, but I'm afraid of what it would look like on me. I wish they had *more realistic pictures of the shade on someone.*


   Yes. BWM would look nice w/a smoky eye---maybe, based on what it's really like on real lips. I like both of those.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Same! I can't find real life swatches anywhere. :/ It seems like a random, un-marketed launch.








.....a tease.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2015)

leonah said:


> is JSC better or DOC?  which one do you prefer
> Well now that is tough lol. They have the same applicator, same bottle shape & cap.
> The formula feels the same to me, though some shades from JSC are smoother (Anna Nicole, Jawbreaker, Abused).
> I love both, I can't pick
> ...


  I agree, too many computer generated lip swatches out there.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2015)

New Coloured Raine liquid lipsticks releasing in decmeber!


----------



## Shars (Nov 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> New Coloured Raine liquid lipsticks releasing in decmeber!











They need to stop!!! There are like 20 Coloured Raine liquid lippies that I want right now!!! lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> They need to stop!!! There are like 20 Coloured Raine liquid lippies that I want right now!!! lol


  Spiked Punch looks like Pumpkin.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> They need to stop!!! There are like 20 Coloured Raine liquid lippies that I want right now!!! lol








 Just about the same for me too


----------



## Shars (Nov 4, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Spiked Punch looks like Pumpkin.


  It does but it looks like it pulls more red than Pumpkin. I really hope they have a nice sale for Black Friday. I may just cave and get all the ones I had my eyes one.... which are a LOT!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> It does but it looks like it pulls more red than Pumpkin. I really hope they have a nice sale for Black Friday. I may just cave and get all the ones I had my eyes one.... which are a LOT!


  Just Pumpkin for me. I really want to get to a point where I STOP buying more makeup and more makeup. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Shars (Nov 4, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Just Pumpkin for me. I really want to get to a point where I STOP buying more makeup and more makeup. *fingers crossed*


  I am doing that from January 1st!! I want to enjoy what I have.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> I am doing that from January 1st!! I want to enjoy what I have.


  Amen. Exactly. When is enough ENOUGH????? I know some women will never feel that way. I do though. Glad to see I am not alone.


----------



## Shars (Nov 4, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Amen. Exactly. When is enough ENOUGH????? I know some women will never feel that way. I do though. Glad to see I am not alone.


  I figure I will still pick up one or two things along the way but overall, I'm not buying anything. Most of this crap we don't need anyways but... commercialism!


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 4, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Just Pumpkin for me. I really want to get to a point where I STOP buying more makeup and more makeup. *fingers crossed*


  I want to do the same, Im feeling overwhelmed by my collection...but theres still some stuff i want


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> I figure I will still pick up one or two things along the way but overall, I'm not buying anything. *Most of this crap we don't need anyways but... commercialism!*


  So very true, my friend.


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 4, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Do you wear a different shade everyday? Some have suggested as a way to make sure you rotate your lipsticks.
> 
> 
> So very true, my friend.


  I usually try to mix it up a bit but lately I've been trying to wear the lipsticks Im almost finished so that I can use up some of the ones in my collection but it gets boring wearing the same stuff all the time


----------



## Shars (Nov 4, 2015)

Okay, so according to their IG post, Beautylish will launch the new JS shades this Friday at 10:00 a.m. PST. In the comments they said they'll have the Holiday set and should also have Dirty Money, Dominatrix and Masochist.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Whoa!  Good to know Dilli.  I hope you had a fab time in Mexico!!!!


  I did!! My sister took me for a major milestone birthday. Like Elegant One I'm going to celebrate all month!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I did!! My sister took me for a major milestone birthday. Like Elegant One I'm going to celebrate all month!!!!


  That is so awesome Dilli---and I love the concept of a month-long celebration!!!  I was celebrating het birthday too---got myself some amazing clothes and makeup---all 
  in her honor!!!


----------



## Shars (Nov 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> *Then Specktra is not the place to influence that behavior---just the opposite*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm usually good at ignoring once I set my mind to it.... I just need to set my mind lol.
  I really feel like I haven't been enjoying though. Recently I've been wearing things just because I bought them and they are hanging around and I don't want to be a hoarder.


----------



## Luscious V (Nov 5, 2015)

Finally wore ghoulish


----------



## Mazi (Nov 5, 2015)

I ordered DoC stone this morning and the new liquid lipstick Bare With Me looking forward to trying them on.


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 5, 2015)

Luscious V said:


> Finally wore ghoulish


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 5, 2015)

Luscious V said:


> Finally wore ghoulish


----------



## sagehen (Nov 5, 2015)

My LASplash DoD order is Out For Delivery...C'mon Mr. Postman (and please do not stick them in the box - I had to jimmy it open last time and I felt some kind of way about that).


----------



## leonah (Nov 5, 2015)

Luscious V said:


> Finally wore ghoulish


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> Okay, so according to their IG post, Beautylish will launch the new JS shades this Friday at 10:00 a.m. PST. In the comments they said they'll have the Holiday set and should also have Dirty Money, Dominatrix and Masochist.


I'll be at work with 1 hour left of my shift when this launches,hopefully Androgyny will still be in stock


----------



## Shars (Nov 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'll be at work with 1 hours left of my shift when this launches,hopefully Androgyny will still be in stock


  Good luck!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> Good luck!


Thanks Shars!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 5, 2015)

I think I may sneak over to Morphe to grab in person tomorrow. Hold me y'all. I am going to do my best not to grab them all. I am trying to stick to Hoe Hoe Hoe, Mistletoe and Drug Lord ( I will def try for mixing - not for Tyrone Biggums-style wearing lol) and Abused since it is finally back in stock. It looks like KvD Echo is not quite the dark navy I wanted. And, maybe a brush or two and the Soul of Summer palette.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2015)

Luscious V said:


> Finally wore ghoulish


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm usually good at ignoring once I set my mind to it.... I just need to set my mind lol.
> I really feel like I haven't been enjoying though. Recently I've been wearing things just because I bought them and they are hanging around and I don't want to be a hoarder.






I'm not so good at that.  I wish I were but for me it's all or nothing.  Also it's hard to participate and make any meaningful (pics & swatches and experience) 
            contribution if you're not buying the products. I know exactly what you mean about wanting to enjoy more than you're hauling.  I feel that often too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2015)

Luscious V said:


> Finally wore ghoulish


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'll be at work with 1 hour left of my shift when this launches,hopefully Androgyny will still be in stock


   Fingers crossed for you babe!!!!


----------



## Shars (Nov 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm not so good at that.  I wish I were but for me it's all or nothing.  Also it's hard to participate and make any meaningful (pics & swatches and experience)
> contribution if you're not buying the products. I know exactly what you mean about wanting to enjoy more than you're hauling.  I feel that often too.


  It's easier since I'm overseas and don't get my products straight away anyways. I always live vicariously through the ladies here in the meantime lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> It's easier since I'm overseas and don't get my products straight away anyways. I always live vicariously through the ladies here in the meantime lol.


  You have access to some amazing products that we never get to see, no?


----------



## califabulous (Nov 5, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I did!! My sister took me for a major milestone birthday. Like Elegant One I'm going to celebrate all month!!!!


  Ay! Happy birthday!!!!:wave:


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 5, 2015)

califabulous said:


> Ay! Happy birthday!!!!:wave:


 Gracias. The date is 11/15. Im going to sleep in then spend the day with family. My extended family. My loud rambunctious family.  Lol i can't wait!!!!:eyelove:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Gracias. The date is 11/15. Im going to sleep in then spend the day with family. My extended family. My loud rambunctious family. Lol i can't wait!!!!


   Sounds like a great Birthday plan Dilli!!!  You need to join EO and celebrate the entire month!!!!


----------



## Shars (Nov 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You have access to some amazing products that we never get to see, no?








 No I don't. Shopping here sucks lol. Thank God we're so close to the US!!


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 6, 2015)

I just bought the Stila Eternal Love set it was a great deal! I got $5 off and then through pointd at my drugstore i got an addiction $10 making it $13. Cant wait to try the 2 shades that arent Perm


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I just bought the Stila Eternal Love set it was a great deal! I got $5 off and then through pointd at my drugstore i got an addiction $10 making it $13. Cant wait to try the 2 shades that arent Perm


  Please post pictures. I've never bought anything from Stila that I recall. Lol.


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Please post pictures. I've never bought anything from Stila that I recall. Lol.


  Will do!
  Im giving the red to my sister because I already own a mini of it so I'll swatch mine and the other 2 later after work!
  I also have 3 others that are full size I can swatch as well if anyone else wants (in the shades Aria, Venezia and Amalfi)


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 6, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I just bought the Stila Eternal Love set it was a great deal! I got $5 off and then through pointd at my drugstore i got an addiction $10 making it $13. Cant wait to try the 2 shades that arent Perm


 I couldn't find it in stock anywhere! Where did you pick it up?  Edit: found it went back in stock on beauty.com!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> No I don't.* Shopping here sucks lol*. Thank God we're so close to the US!!


    Then I'm REALLY GLAD you found a way around it!!!!


----------



## Shars (Nov 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Then I'm REALLY GLAD you found a way around it!!!!


  Me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although my wallet is probably pissed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 6, 2015)

I got the Jeffree star bundle and root beer lip scrub plus the sugarpill sparkle baby palette so I got my $20 gift card from beautylish!


----------



## Shars (Nov 6, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I got the Jeffree star bundle and root beer lip scrub plus the sugarpill sparkle baby palette so I got my $20 gift card from beautylish!


  Is the gift card immediate? E.g. could you use it now to make another purchase?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 7, 2015)

I am going to drop this Milani sneak peak of their liquid matte lipsticks right here. Enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am totally feeling the three purple shades. I am so excited.

_...Milani is going hard with their spring line. Check out the snap for all of the Spring goodies, but they've got 18 shades of the Amore Matte Lip Cremes coming. *8 are the original (*but a few of them are now reformulated) and *10 are completely new. Out January*. $8.99. Any of them catch your eye?_​ 
image credit:​@beautylogicblog Instagram page


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 7, 2015)

^ Oooh, nice! Thanks for the sneak peek. I'll take the purple (fourth from the left), violet (ninth from the left), mauve (sixth from the right), and pinky-nude (seventh from the right).


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 7, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> ^ Oooh, nice! Thanks for the sneak peek. I'll take the purple (fourth from the left), violet (ninth from the left), mauve (sixth from the right), and pinky-nude (seventh from the right).


  I can't wait for the Milani re-launch.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    You make good choice though-----and you're pretty strategic---I've noticed!!!


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 8, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> *I went to Target for cat food. The beauty section was on the way to the check out *and I ran across a new liquid lipstick from Revlon. It's called Revlon Ultra HD Matte Lipcolor. I picked up two of them and have yet to try them on my lips. I will post pics as soon as I try them out. Has any one else seen them and picked them up?
> 
> 
> 
> ​I lov the way you shop Dilli!!!  Looking forward to your lipstick review!!!


  Did you actually make it to the cat food section?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 9, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Did you actually make it to the cat food section?


  Yep lol my fat boy got his dinner that night. Lord help us all if he didn't!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 9, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I am going to drop this Milani sneak peak of their liquid matte lipsticks right here. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I bet they'll still be impossible to find.  half the stores by me didn't carry them anymore.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I bet they'll still be impossible to find.  half the stores by me didn't carry them anymore.


  I wish they were sold in Ulta, Sephora, and Target.


----------



## Luscious V (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks my makeup friends


----------



## Shars (Nov 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You make good choice though-----and you're pretty strategic---I've noticed!!!


  Yes! I've got a currency conversion to deal with as well, unfortunately. But thank God for sales!! and cash back


----------



## BabysOnFire (Nov 12, 2015)

I just picked up the _Stila Eternal Love Liquid Lipstick Set _and I am in*LOVE! *I have Patina from the permanent line so I knew I liked the formula already, but these colours are gorgeous!!! Baci is going to become my new favourite pinky nude (does anyone know if they plan on releasing it in a full size one day?), Beso is going to be a great holiday red, and Ricco will make a beautiful vampy lip!


  Baci, Beso, Ricco





  I highly suggest grabbing this if you can!


----------



## beauteblogueur (Nov 12, 2015)

BabysOnFire said:


> I just picked up the _Stila Eternal Love Liquid Lipstick Set _and I am in*LOVE! *I have Patina from the permanent line so I knew I liked the formula already, but these colours are gorgeous!!! Baci is going to become my new favourite pinky nude (does anyone know if they plan on releasing it in a full size one day?), Beso is going to be a great holiday red, and Ricco will make a beautiful vampy lip!
> 
> 
> Baci, Beso, Ricco
> ...


  I just got this today. Baci is so gorgeous!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2015)

beauteblogueur said:


> I just got this today. Baci is so gorgeous!


  Baci is pretty.I don't have it yet but I may get it.


----------



## leonah (Nov 12, 2015)

BabysOnFire said:


> I just picked up the _Stila Eternal Love Liquid Lipstick Set _and I am in*LOVE! *I have Patina from the permanent line so I knew I liked the formula already, but these colours are gorgeous!!! Baci is going to become my new favourite pinky nude (does anyone know if they plan on releasing it in a full size one day?), Beso is going to be a great holiday red, and Ricco will make a beautiful vampy lip!
> 
> 
> Baci, Beso, Ricco
> ...


  if I recall correctly I think that Stila announced on their snapchat or something that baci, ricco and the other minis from the other set to be perm in spring 16. I really really hope so since baci and ricco is soooo pretty!!


----------



## Jayjayy (Nov 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> Is the gift card immediate? E.g. could you use it now to make another purchase?


My gift card didn't have any start date, only use by the end of  this year.


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 12, 2015)

leonah said:


> if I recall correctly I think that Stila announced on their snapchat or something that baci, ricco and the other minis from the other set to be perm in spring 16. I really really hope so since baci and ricco is soooo pretty!!


  i heard that too! I think there were some from the other minis i wanted to try too...i just want that other mini set though


----------



## leonah (Nov 12, 2015)

when ricco and baci comes out as full size I will definitely buy them  I'm too hesitant to buy them now when they are sooo small.. I need more


----------



## Shars (Nov 12, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> My gift card didn't have any start date, only use by the end of  this year.


  I later read on beautylish's IG page that they said that you should be able to use it until the end of next year.


----------



## Jayjayy (Nov 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> I ordered this set, too! Did you get the other one as well with the 6 colours? I think you'd love Chianti. It's even more vampy than Ricco!
> I later read on beautylish's IG page that they said that you should be able to use it until the end of next year.


  Quick, somebody screenshot it! Just in case they backtrack next November and say the coupon is expired


----------



## Shars (Nov 12, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> Quick, somebody screenshot it! Just in case they backtrack next November and say the coupon is expired


  Done!


----------



## ellemarie (Nov 12, 2015)

I am in LOVE with JSC Androgyny. I planned to buy it way back in maybe August when he posted a teaser photo. I also got Doll Parts and it's really similar to Sephora's Mauvolous Mauve lip cream. Not exactly the same, but close enough that I might return Doll Parts. I can't stand the smell of Sephora's stuff, though. I still need to try out Hoe Hoe Hoe. It reminds me of MAC's Queen's Sin lipstick from forever ago. I need to swatch them together.

  The Stilas are gorgeous. I really want Baci!

  Coloured Raine might be my next liquid lipstick purchase. Spiked Punch looks like a Miami Fever dupe.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2015)

leonah said:


> if I recall correctly I think that Stila announced on their snapchat or something that baci, ricco and the other minis from the other set to be perm in spring 16. I really really hope so since baci and ricco is soooo pretty!!









Yay!!!! I hope so too, @leonah


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2015)

ellemarie said:


> I am in LOVE with JSC Androgyny. I planned to buy it way back in maybe August when he posted a teaser photo. I also got Doll Parts and it's really similar to Sephora's Mauvolous Mauve lip cream. Not exactly the same, but close enough that I might return Doll Parts. I can't stand the smell of Sephora's stuff, though. I still need to try out Hoe Hoe Hoe. It reminds me of MAC's Queen's Sin lipstick from forever ago. I need to swatch them together.
> 
> The Stilas are gorgeous. I really want Baci!
> 
> Coloured Raine might be my next liquid lipstick purchase. Spiked Punch looks like a Miami Fever dupe.


  I am glad that you feel Doll Parts is similar to Narvelous Mauve. I have three MM. There's no need for me to get DP then. I do hope to get Androgyny if it is restocked.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> I ordered this set, too! Did you get the other one as well with the 6 colours? I think you'd love Chianti. It's even more vampy than Ricco!
> I later read on beautylish's IG page that they said that you should be able to use it until the end of next year.


  You will look fabulous in this @Shars especially Beso.


----------



## Shars (Nov 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> You will look fabulous in this @Shars especially Beso.


  I already own and love Beso. I'm going to gift the extra in that set to one of my little cousins who's now getting serious into makeup.


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 12, 2015)

I love the look of Baci! I swatched this in store but couldn't get myself to buy it because I don't need any more vampy or red LLs. So I'm glad Baci might come back full sized in the spring! I'll have to get it then!


----------



## leonah (Nov 12, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I love the look of Baci! I swatched this in store but couldn't get myself to buy it because I don't need any more vampy or red LLs. So I'm glad Baci might come back full sized in the spring! I'll have to get it then!


  yesss me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 can't wait!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Nov 12, 2015)

Luscious V said:


> Finally wore ghoulish


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 12, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I think I may sneak over to Morphe to grab in person tomorrow. Hold me y'all. I am going to do my best not to grab them all. I am trying to stick to Hoe Hoe Hoe, Mistletoe and Drug Lord ( I will def try for mixing - not for Tyrone Biggums-style wearing lol) and Abused since it is finally back in stock. It looks like KvD Echo is not quite the dark navy I wanted. And, maybe a brush or two and the Soul of Summer palette.


  What did you end up with? 



I must get Ghoulish now!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 13, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> What did you end up with?      I must get Ghoulish now!


  I ended up with everything I mentioned in the quoted post, plus a few new brushes and a new LASplash liquid lipstick - Til December I think? The 12S palette is verrry metallic. The next-to-last shadow on the bottom row reminds me of Copper Penny pigment from MAC (is that the name? the one that, when combined with fix+, looks like poured metal on?). And yes, Ghoulish is nice on WOC.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## NaomiH (Nov 13, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


Tombstone :eyelove:


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 13, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  @Erine1881, I could totally see you rocking tombstone with your hair.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 14, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> @Erine1881, I could totally see you rocking tombstone with your hair.


  Ooooh, thank you!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 14, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Ooooh, thank you!


  Are you going to get Tombstone?


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 14, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Are you going to get Tombstone?


  I dunno. How many greys does one person need? I already have soacecake and it's pretty damn fantastic!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 14, 2015)

I like Tombstone and Thirteen.  How are PZC lippies?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 15, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I like Tombstone and Thirteen.  How are PZC lippies?


  I have Dahlia and Purple Poison. I like the formula. They last about as long as most liquid lipsticks, about 3-4 hours. Purple Poison is my absolute fav. It is gorgeous.


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 15, 2015)

KVD Ayesha!!!


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 15, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I like Tombstone and Thirteen.  How are PZC lippies?


 They aren't completely kiss proof but they have great staying power. I wore one to a baseball game and are messy food and it stayed on pretty well. They're very pigmented too and not a bad price   





pinkcrush said:


> KVD Ayesha!!!


 That looks fabulous on you


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 15, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


>


  I love Ayesha on you and you highlighter.


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 15, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> They aren't completely kiss proof but they have great staying power. I wore one to a baseball game and are messy food and it stayed on pretty well. They're very pigmented too and not a bad price  That looks fabulous on you





Vandekamp said:


> I love Ayesha on you and you highlighter.


 Thanx mamas ️


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 15, 2015)

I wore Dominatrix to work a couple of days ago. Applied nicely and felt comfortable but within a couple of hours I could feel it breaking down around the center of my mouth. Checked in the mirror and it looked AWFUL. I was so embarrassed that I'd been walking around with crumbly, messy lips. So disappointed.

  ETA: I had not eaten or drank anything in those couple of hours - did run my mouth a bit, but a lipstick should be able to withstand that. I'm starting to fall off of this liquid lipstick train... my regular MAC mattes hold up better than a lot of the liquid lipsticks I own.


----------



## Chuchie (Nov 15, 2015)

Tombstone looks amazing. o_o


----------



## DMcG9 (Nov 16, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I wore Dominatrix to work a couple of days ago. Applied nicely and felt comfortable but within a couple of hours I could feel it breaking down around the center of my mouth. Checked in the mirror and it looked AWFUL. I was so embarrassed that I'd been walking around with crumbly, messy lips. So disappointed.
> 
> ETA: I had not eaten or drank anything in those couple of hours - did run my mouth a bit, but a lipstick should be able to withstand that. I'm starting to fall off of this liquid lipstick train... my regular MAC mattes hold up better than a lot of the liquid lipsticks I own.


I have only found that the KVD liquids work for me, so I really haven't bought too many liquid lipsticks anymore because of the same crumbling issue you experienced.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  I know for sure that many of the women on Specktra will rock the heck out of this new shade. Brown is not my color of choice. I think I will have to pass. I'm looking forward to all of your lovely swatches.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 16, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> I have only found that the KVD liquids work for me, so I really haven't bought too many liquid lipsticks anymore because of the same crumbling issue you experienced.


  Yeah KVD and Lime Crime thus far are the only ones that have really worked for me. I know people are wary about LC and for the amount of product you get, they are expensive, but IMO they are the best liquid lipstick I have tried. 

  I do want to try PZC at some point.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Yeah KVD and Lime Crime thus far are the only ones that have really worked for me. I know people are wary about LC and for the amount of product you get, they are expensive, but IMO they are the best liquid lipstick I have tried.
> 
> I do want to try PZC at some point.


  Give Milani a try too. I am generally not a fan of drugstore makeup but they make a really nice liquid matte lipstick. Trust me.!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 16, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I wore Dominatrix to work a couple of days ago. Applied nicely and felt comfortable but within a couple of hours I could feel it breaking down around the center of my mouth. Checked in the mirror and it looked AWFUL. I was so embarrassed that I'd been walking around with crumbly, messy lips. So disappointed.  ETA: I had not eaten or drank anything in those couple of hours - did run my mouth a bit, but a lipstick should be able to withstand that. I'm starting to fall off of this liquid lipstick train... my regular MAC mattes hold up better than a lot of the liquid lipsticks I own.


I'm with you, while I didn't have the same experience you did with crumbling,  I just flat out prefer regular ol lipsticks to liquid ones. I've yet to find a formula besides Guerlain's that has wowed me and I'm pretty sure I'm hopping off this liquid lippy band wagon sooner rather than later and sticking with my good old mattes. I do plan to grab one or so of the MAC ones to try out though since I've had such good luck with their lip products in the past.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 16, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Give Milani a try too. I am generally not a fan of drugstore makeup but they make a really nice liquid matte lipstick. Trust me.!


 2nd this.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2015)

sagehen said:


> 2nd this.


  Yup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 #GiveMilaniAChance


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm gonna grab all the Stila mini's and give em a try. Haven't tried their formula yet but everyone seems to like them. Here's hoping i like them too!


----------



## Luscious V (Nov 16, 2015)

I love the stila ones the colourpop isn't my bestfriends at all


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm with you, while I didn't have the same experience you did with crumbling, I just flat out prefer regular ol lipsticks to liquid ones. *I've yet to find a formula besides Guerlain's that has wowed me *and I'm pretty sure I'm hopping off this liquid lippy band wagon sooner rather than later and sticking with my good old mattes. I do plan to grab one or so of the MAC ones to try out though since I've had such good luck with their lip products in the past.


 ​You know I have to second that one Naomi



I also like YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush.  I enjoy some liquid 
   lippies just as a change of pace from traditional lipstick but yes---give me a good quality bullet lippie and I'm 
   happy!!!!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 16, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I'm gonna grab all the Stila mini's and give em a try. Haven't tried their formula yet but everyone seems to like them. Here's hoping i like them too!


The only one I've tried was Beso (received it for free from somewhere lol) and I really like the formula. I just haven't gotten around to trying their others yet


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]​You know I have to second that one Naomi[/COLOR]:frenz: [COLOR=0000FF]I also like YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush.  I enjoy some liquid[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   lippies just as a change of pace from traditional lipstick but yes---give me a good [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]quality bullet lippie and I'm[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   happy!!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR]


Yeah, they're nice at times,but I'm a bullet lippie gal for life! L'extrait for life!


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 16, 2015)

See my problem is my lips r so dang dryyy!!! Doesn't matter if I scrub and moisturize before application either!!! Satin, matte or liquid matte = parched dry lips for me after a few hours of wear!!! I scrub, moisturize and prime with very lil luck... Milani Moisture Mattes aren't as bad as MAC or ABH on my lips... Helppp


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 16, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> See my problem is my lips r so dang dryyy!!! Doesn't matter if I scrub and moisturize before application either!!! Satin, matte or liquid matte = parched dry lips for me after a few hours of wear!!! I scrub, moisturize and prime with very lil luck... Milani Moisture Mattes aren't as bad as MAC or ABH on my lips... Helppp





Shars said:


> Is the gift card immediate? E.g. could you use it now to make another purchase?


 My lips are really dry too lol I'm wearing androgyny today and my lips were so dry that I applied some yube lip balm on my lips and added another layer of androgyny.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 16, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> See my problem is my lips r so dang dryyy!!! Doesn't matter if I scrub and moisturize before application either!!! Satin, matte or liquid matte = parched dry lips for me after a few hours of wear!!! I scrub, moisturize and prime with very lil luck... Milani Moisture Mattes aren't as bad as MAC or ABH on my lips... Helppp





stephshopaholic said:


> My lips are really dry too lol I'm wearing androgyny today and my lips were so dry that I applied some yube lip balm on my lips and added another layer of androgyny.


  You're dehydrated! Exfoliating and moisturing all day long aren't going to do a thing if you aren't doing anything from the inside. You lose a lot of moisture from the lips, so you need to replace it from the inside by drinking and eating a lot of water and water-based foods, along with wearing super hydrating lip balms.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah, they're nice at times,but I'm a bullet lippie gal for life! L'extrait for life!


 Yup!!!   #bulletlippieforlifeL'extraitforlife.


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm at little late to swatching the Stila Trio but I thought I'd do it anyway, I also swatched 3 of my full size Stila lipsticks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Top to bottom: (First 3 are from the trio) Beso  Ricco  Baci  Amalfi Venezia Aria


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 16, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> You're dehydrated! Exfoliating and moisturing all day long aren't going to do a thing if you aren't doing anything from the inside. You lose a lot of moisture from the lips, so you need to replace it from the inside by drinking and eating a lot of water and water-based foods, along with wearing super hydrating lip balms.


 Ahhh ok I couldn't figure it out! I could drink more plain water, buh-bye Crystal Light lol... Any suggestions for a super hydrating balm???


----------



## Shars (Nov 16, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I'm gonna grab all the Stila mini's and give em a try. Haven't tried their formula yet but everyone seems to like them. Here's hoping i like them too!


  I think you would like them. They are like a mix between the KVD ones and the Sephora ones. I know you will like the shade Chianti if it's the six pack of minis you got.


----------



## DMcG9 (Nov 16, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Ahhh ok I couldn't figure it out! I could drink more plain water, buh-bye Crystal Light lol... Any suggestions for a super hydrating balm???


I just bought a couple of the Farmacy Lip Bloom balms in the sale. They are quite good and have nice scents but they are pots, so if you're not into dipping your finger into something, perhaps Fresh's Sugar lip treatment? I know others will recommend Jack Black, but I don't really enjoy the one I have. Have you tried any of these before?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 16, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Give Milani a try too. I am generally not a fan of drugstore makeup but they make a really nice liquid matte lipstick. Trust me.!
> 
> I forgot about them! I can't wait til they come back out soon.
> 
> ...


  Same here. I wore a regular lipstick today after wearing a liquid lipstick yesterday and my lips felt and looked sooo much better!


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 16, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Ahhh ok I couldn't figure it out! I could drink more plain water, buh-bye Crystal Light lol... Any suggestions for a super hydrating balm???


  Anything with shea butter. And avoid anything with menthol, as it's very drying.     





Shars said:


> I think you would like them. They are like a mix between the KVD ones and the Sephora ones. I know you will like the shade Chianti if it's the six pack of minis you got.


  Never tried KVD (not a fan of hers), but i am a fan of the Sephora ones. I use them on my clients as well, and they're a fan too, so yay! And yes, I'm gonna get all 9 minis.


----------



## leonah (Nov 17, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Aria


  thank you! ricco + baci =


----------



## Shars (Nov 17, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Never tried KVD (not a fan of hers), but i am a fan of the Sephora ones. I use them on my clients as well, and they're a fan too, so yay! And yes, I'm gonna get all 9 minis.


  Nice! Birchbox has another mini set but they're all permanent shades.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> Nice! Birchbox has another mini set but they're all permanent shades.


  Ah! Well since i don't get a discount on that set, I'll pass :lol:


----------



## Mazi (Nov 18, 2015)

[ATTACHMENT=1227]20151118_130848.jpg (908k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT] My dose of colours order arrived this morning after 2 weeks. I picked up Stone and Bare With Me, its my first time ordering from them I havent delved into liquid lipsticks much until recently.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 18, 2015)

2012lurker said:


> My dose of colours order arrived this morning after 2 weeks. I picked up Stone and Bare With Me, its my first time ordering from them I havent delved into liquid lipsticks much until recently.











Enjoy your new goodies.


----------



## leonah (Nov 18, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Aria


  btw, do you have LC cashmere? if so could you maybe do a comparison between baci and cashmere?


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 18, 2015)

leonah said:


> btw, do you have LC cashmere? if so could you maybe do a comparison between baci and cashmere?


 I don't have Cashmere, I do have LA Splash Ghoulish which I think is a close dupe to Cashmere. I can compare that later with Baci if you like


----------



## leonah (Nov 18, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I don't have Cashmere, I do have LA Splash Ghoulish which I think is a close dupe to Cashmere. I can compare that later with Baci if you like


  that would be helpful thanks


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 18, 2015)

leonah said:


> that would be helpful thanks


 Will do!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 18, 2015)

leonah said:


> that would be helpful thanks
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *thefbomb*
> 
> ...


  I'd be interested in seeing those swatches as well.


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 18, 2015)

leonah said:


> that would be helpful thanks





Vandekamp said:


> I'd be interested in seeing those swatches as well.


 Hasn't dried down but below my tattoo is Baci and Ghoulish is below that (picture is definitely clearer in full size)


----------



## leonah (Nov 19, 2015)

thefbomb said:


>


 
  thank you so much


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2015)

New holiday collection from Ofra Cosmetics, they launch in the next 24 hours.


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 19, 2015)

^ I want Times Square and Manhattan. Can't wait!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 19, 2015)

I want Queens, Manhattan, and Brooklyn.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2015)

Swatch via LadyDanger1 on IG!!! Catnip & Soft Lilac black friday exclusives, eventually these two shades will be everywhere in March.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 19, 2015)

thefbomb said:


>


  Thank you for posting. Great swatches. i have been thinking of getting Ghoulish.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Swatch via LadyDanger1 on IG!!! Catnip & Soft Lilac black friday exclusives, eventually these two shades will be everywhere in March.


  Beautiful. What is this shade called again. Your message above was not clear to me. Sorry.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Beautiful. What is this shade called again. Your message above was not clear to me. Sorry.


The left side is Catnip and the right is Soft Lilac. No clue as to the brand though.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> The left side is Catnip and the right is Soft Lilac. No clue as to the brand though.


  Thanks, Nay. maybe I am just tired.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Thanks, Nay. maybe I am just tired.


You're most welcome   Anastasia Beverly Hills is the brand.


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 23, 2015)

Even though I wish it were more lavender/purple, I want ABH's Soft Lilac.


----------



## DMcG9 (Nov 23, 2015)

Just came to have a peek to see what's going on in Liquid Lipsticks while I try and master the new navigation of the site. I have to say the picture viewing quality is amazingly clear and vibrant. All the swatches in here look so good in the new format and that's not to say that they didn't look great before...  <--- love this guy


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 25, 2015)

New colours in a trio pack! Up today along with a sale on the current velvetines!


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 26, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> View attachment 50185
> 
> 
> New colours in a trio pack! Up today along with a sale on the current velvetines!


I HAD to pick up the trio and Pumpkin! Did you pick up anything? Im assuming at least the trio?


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 26, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I HAD to pick up the trio and Pumpkin! Did you pick up anything? Im assuming at least the trio?



i got the trio, a BU og bleached, and BUs of Venus!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 26, 2015)

Just curious if anyone has ever tried the Kaoir liquid lipsticks. Saw she was having a 20% off Black Friday sale but haven't really heard much about her LL.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 26, 2015)

Jeffree star has almost all of his lipsticks marked down to $12.50 and free shipping on all orders right now through tomorrow I picked up blue velvet, weirdo and red rum. I now have almost all of his lipsticks lol.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 27, 2015)

Ok my Stila minis came today and they're sooo pretty!!! 

I'm dying over Baci, Ricco, Caramello, Patina, Aria, and Chianti!


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 27, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Ok my Stila minis came today and they're sooo pretty!!!
> 
> I'm dying over Baci, Ricco, Caramello, Patina, Aria, and Chianti!




yay yay


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 27, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Ok my Stila minis came today and they're sooo pretty!!!
> 
> I'm dying over Baci, Ricco, Caramello, Patina, Aria, and Chianti!


i looove aria, such a great shade. I gotta try Baci and Ricco still


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 29, 2015)

https://www.instagram.com/p/-rgbcVnGmJ/?taken-by=kyliejenner
Dolce looks gorgeous!


OT: I tried to post a screenshot from my phone but the only option I had was to use the camera.. Has anyone found a way to do that?


----------



## bunnypoet (Dec 2, 2015)

Is anyone getting Kathleen Lights' new "Havana Nights" shade from Ofra Cosmetics? I normally don't wear dark brown shades, so I will probably skip it. But I do want Brooklyn after seeing some gorgeous pics of it on IG.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Dec 2, 2015)

I ordered Havana Nights! I have Miami Fever and love it. I also like the way both liquid lipsticks look when they're mixed together.


----------



## bunnypoet (Dec 2, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> I ordered Havana Nights! I have Miami Fever and love it. I also like the way both liquid lipsticks look when they're mixed together.



Awesome! If I get it, that's what I'm planning to do as well - normally, I don't wear warm colors, but I bought and loved Miami Fever a week or so ago. And I love the texture; very comfortable as well. It's not transfer-proof on me, but it's not too messy either.


----------



## revoltofagirl (Dec 14, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> i looove aria, such a great shade. I gotta try Baci and Ricco still



Ricco is my fav out of both sets! I also really love Baci and Aria.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 15, 2015)

So what are those dupes for the lip kits b/c I refuse to buy them. LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 15, 2015)

these are great.  Still not comfortable ordering from the. 



erine1881 said:


> View attachment 50185
> 
> 
> New colours in a trio pack! Up today along with a sale on the current velvetines!


----------



## MissKittie (Mar 1, 2016)

What happened to everybody that used to be in here?! I have tons of new liquid lippies that I would love to share/discuss with you all!


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 1, 2016)

MissKittie said:


> What happened to everybody that used to be in here?! I have tons of new liquid lippies that I would love to share/discuss with you all!



I am with you. This is one of my favorite threads too. Don't laugh but I did not know how to find this thread. I hate this new platform. I absolutely hate it. Have you bought the new Milani liquid matte lipsticks? I can't seem to find them at Walmart. I don't want to pay $8 online.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 1, 2016)

Vandekamp said:


> I am with you. This is one of my favorite threads too. Don't laugh but I did not know how to find this thread. I hate this new platform. I absolutely hate it. Have you bought the new Milani liquid matte lipsticks? I can't seem to find them at Walmart. I don't want to pay $8 online.



I can't find these anywhere in store! I never even spotted the original ones, but I'm dying to try one or two.


----------



## leonah (Mar 1, 2016)

Vandekamp said:


> I am with you. This is one of my favorite threads too. Don't laugh but I did not know how to find this thread. I hate this new platform. I absolutely hate it. Have you bought the new Milani liquid matte lipsticks? I can't seem to find them at Walmart. I don't want to pay $8 online.



I'm like you, a bit lost on this site and have a hard time finding all the old threads that I used to have but finally progress with this one at least


----------



## sagehen (Mar 1, 2016)

Vandekamp said:


> I am with you. This is one of my favorite threads too. Don't laugh but I did not know how to find this thread. I hate this new platform. I absolutely hate it. Have you bought the *new Milani liquid matte lipsticks? I can't seem to find them at Walmart. I don't want to pay $8 online*.


@ the bolded - SAME!


----------



## revoltofagirl (Mar 2, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> I can't find these anywhere in store! I never even spotted the original ones, but I'm dying to try one or two.



I went to three different walgreens looking for them! Maybe I should try CVS...


----------



## MissKittie (Mar 2, 2016)

Vandekamp said:


> I am with you. This is one of my favorite threads too. Don't laugh but I did not know how to find this thread. I hate this new platform. I absolutely hate it. Have you bought the new Milani liquid matte lipsticks? I can't seem to find them at Walmart. I don't want to pay $8 online.



It's ok. This new platform is HORRIBLE! I can't change my profile picture and I can't find any of the threads! 

Anyway, the Milani liquid lipsticks are pretty, but the formula is awful! These lipsticks crack and flake like crazy! Now I didn't get the first batch of these, so I can't vouch for the old formula. The new ones wear right off at the center of your lips as soon as you put it on. No Bueno!


----------



## sagehen (Mar 2, 2016)

MissKittie said:


> It's ok. This new platform is HORRIBLE! I can't change my profile picture and I can't find any of the threads!
> 
> Anyway, the Milani liquid lipsticks are pretty, but the formula is awful! These lipsticks crack and flake like crazy! Now I didn't get the first batch of these, so I can't vouch for the old formula. The new ones wear right off at the center of your lips as soon as you put it on. No Bueno!


That is crazy - the formula for the original batch was soooo nice! Well, lemming killed.


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 23, 2016)

Aww, I loved this thread looks like it died!
My newest liquid lipstick purchased were LC Bleached and Polly. 
I have a bunch on my wishlist though....
I want:
LC- Faded, *True Love*, Flamingo, Cupid, Shroom, raven & marshmallow, Alien, Teacup. I probably won't get half of those though.
Too Faced- *It's Happening*, Bend & Snap, Miss Roper
Jeffree Star- *Masochist *(maybe a few others)
and I also want a few of the Tarte matte lip paints and the ciate ones


----------



## Mayanas (Jun 23, 2016)

thefbomb said:


> Aww, I loved this thread looks like it died!
> My newest liquid lipstick purchased were LC Bleached and Polly.
> I have a bunch on my wishlist though....
> I want:
> ...




I want the Ciate too. And 2 Tartes in chocker and Rave


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jun 23, 2016)

I only recently decided to give liquid lipsticks another try but so far, I'm loving what I have purchased.

Tarteist Lip Paint in Manbun
TooFaced Melted Matte in Naughty by Nature and Lady Balls
ABH in Sepia


----------



## importlovexo (Jun 24, 2016)

I just ordered Kylie Jenner's in Dolce K. I'm super stoked to try! Has anyone tried her liquid lipsticks?


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 24, 2016)

importlovexo said:


> I just ordered Kylie Jenner's in Dolce K. I'm super stoked to try! Has anyone tried her liquid lipsticks?



I have a handful and I love them. Very pigmented, not sticky and they smell great.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 25, 2016)

Has anyone here tried Lipland liquid lipsticks? Last night, I saw a snap of Jaclyn Hill wearing one of the Amrezy shades in Spotlight and it looked BEAUTIFUL on her! I'm just wary of any company that has a "final sale" policy-- no returns or exchanges. :/


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 25, 2016)

Just wanna chime in on makeup monsters. I found this brand through insta and I gave them a try. It sucks. They have two new shades and they're kinda metallic. Maybe that skews the quality a bit, but they are not pigmented enough and just look weird, watered down. It has a mousse type texture and you can't feel it on at all which is good, but that's the only good thing honestly. Thankfully, they're not expensive so I don't have to be too upset. It just sucks to look forward to something that ultimately lets you down.


----------



## importlovexo (Jun 25, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> I have a handful and I love them. Very pigmented, not sticky and they smell great.



Awesome! I love matt lipstick! And that brown is just so unique and beautiful. I can't wait to smell it! LOL


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 26, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> Just wanna chime in on makeup monsters. I found this brand through insta and I gave them a try. It sucks. They have two new shades and they're kinda metallic. Maybe that skews the quality a bit, but they are not pigmented enough and just look weird, watered down. It has a mousse type texture and you can't feel it on at all which is good, but that's the only good thing honestly. Thankfully, they're not expensive so I don't have to be too upset. It just sucks to look forward to something that ultimately lets you down.



ahhh, oh no. I got Holy Grail in the mail yesterday, and have yet to try it on. It swatched nicely on my hand. I've always heard metallic LL's are never the same as plain mattes. Probably something to do with the glitter in the formula. I was happy with the shade, because it was the color I was hoping for when I got Trinket from sugarpill (which is way more brown since they reformulated. blech.) Hopefully I have a different experience.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 26, 2016)

I just got two of the new Milani Amore Matte Lipcremes and both colors were fine... Maybe the cracking and peeling r subjective to certain shades... I know usually darker shades tend to crack more often like MAC High Drama, that one was just dreadful... I got a nude and a pink and both have been good so far... I'm scared to buy more tho since I got lucky!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 26, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> ahhh, oh no. I got Holy Grail in the mail yesterday, and have yet to try it on. It swatched nicely on my hand. I've always heard metallic LL's are never the same as plain mattes. Probably something to do with the glitter in the formula. I was happy with the shade, because it was the color I was hoping for when I got Trinket from sugarpill (which is way more brown since they reformulated. blech.) Hopefully I have a different experience.



I hope you like yours. I didn't hesitate with the metallics because it seems to me that Dose of Colors was able to translate their great formula to metallics. I guess not everyone is on that level yet because those MM shades suck hard.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 26, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> I hope you like yours. I didn't hesitate with the metallics because it seems to me that Dose of Colors was able to translate their great formula to metallics. I guess not everyone is on that level yet because those MM shades suck hard.



I never did pick up the DOC trio, and am sorely regretting it.  They looked beautiful, and I'm glad to hear they perform so well!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 27, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> I never did pick up the DOC trio, and am sorely regretting it.  They looked beautiful, and I'm glad to hear they perform so well!



I could've sworn I heard the would be available individually, but I guess that was for the other trio. It would make sense for them to rerelease it because metallics are the new wave now. Hopefully they will and you can get it because they perform exactly like their matte shades.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 27, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> I could've sworn I heard the would be available individually, but I guess that was for the other trio. It would make sense for them to rerelease it because metallics are the new wave now. Hopefully they will and you can get it because they perform exactly like their matte shades.



Oh I hope so! Or even if they put out new shades, I wouldn't be mad.  I looove DOC's formula. I have been patiently waiting for Desert Suede to come back in stock.


----------



## Jayjayy (Jun 27, 2016)

pinkcrush said:


> I just got two of the new Milani Amore Matte Lipcremes and both colors were fine... Maybe the cracking and peeling r subjective to certain shades... I know usually darker shades tend to crack more often like MAC High Drama, that one was just dreadful... I got a nude and a pink and both have been good so far... I'm scared to buy more tho since I got lucky!



I've heard that Milani reformulated them and the ones out now are different. I picked up quite a few shades months ago, and then 3 last week. My new 3 are definitely different than my older ones. More mousse-like. And they don't crack on my inner lip. The darker shades perform much better than the light ones!



shontay07108 said:


> I hope you like yours. I didn't hesitate with the metallics because it seems to me that Dose of Colors was able to translate their great formula to metallics. I guess not everyone is on that level yet because those MM shades suck hard.



Ahhh the DOC trio is bomb! Interestingly, they seem to have a shorter wear time for me than my regular shades. But that might have been the wine I was drinking at the party playing tricks on me


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 28, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> I hope you like yours. I didn't hesitate with the metallics because it seems to me that Dose of Colors was able to translate their great formula to metallics. I guess not everyone is on that level yet because those MM shades suck hard.



Update. Tried Holy Grail on the lips and it was awwwful. So patchy and streaky. I just couldn't get it to look nice. My lips were very exfoliated and moisturized. I'm noticing quite a few comments on their IG that agree to what you and I both experience. Luckily I only picked up this shade. I don't think I'll be ordering from them again.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 28, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Update. Tried Holy Grail on the lips and it was awwwful. So patchy and streaky. I just couldn't get it to look nice. My lips were very exfoliated and moisturized. I'm noticing quite a few comments on their IG that agree to what you and I both experience. Luckily I only picked up this shade. I don't think I'll be ordering from them again.



Omg I LOL'd. Not because I'm happy it didn't work for you, but I just wanted to know I wasn't alone. I haven't had this big of a makeup fail in a minute. What trash. I got two, but like I said before they aren't super expensive so I'll live. No more MM for us.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 28, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> Omg I LOL'd. Not because I'm happy it didn't work for you, but I just wanted to know I wasn't alone. I haven't had this big of a makeup fail in a minute. What trash. I got two, but like I said before they aren't super expensive so I'll live. No more MM for us.



LOL! You're definitely not alone. and I agree. It wasn't a devastating loss, but I'll take my money elsewhere from now on.


----------



## novocainedreams (Jun 28, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> Omg I LOL'd. Not because I'm happy it didn't work for you, but I just wanted to know I wasn't alone. I haven't had this big of a makeup fail in a minute. What trash. I got two, but like I said before they aren't super expensive so I'll live. No more MM for us.



Just curious if you shook the bottle before applying, sometimes they need to be shaken before they are applied because of the formula. I haven't tried the metallic ones though, might be the metallic formula isn't very good, which is a bummer. I have their regular matte and they've always been very nice. Haven't bought any in a while though.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 28, 2016)

novocainedreams said:


> Just curious if you shook the bottle before applying, sometimes they need to be shaken before they are applied because of the formula. I haven't tried the metallic ones though. I have their regular matted and they've always been very nice. Haven't bought any in a while though so maybe the formula changed.



Yup, I gave it a shake before I tried it the first time. That formula is just hopeless.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 28, 2016)

novocainedreams said:


> Just curious if you shook the bottle before applying, sometimes they need to be shaken before they are applied because of the formula. I haven't tried the metallic ones though, might be the metallic formula isn't very good, which is a bummer. I have their regular matte and they've always been very nice. Haven't bought any in a while though.





shontay07108 said:


> Yup, I gave it a shake before I tried it the first time. That formula is just hopeless.



I did, too. I always give my liquid lipsticks a really good shake before applying. I remember seeing that as a tip somewhere on youtube, and have done that ever since. It's just a poor formula, unfortunately. They're telling a lot of people on the IG to contact their customer service. I'm assuming they'll just offer you to return it. I might see what their resolution is.


----------

